# Get to know each other game!



## Apollo’s Slave

I stole this off a member of the guinea pig forum called ‘spoink’ but it sounded fun.

‘I thought we could try a new game?
A little bit of getting to know eachother.

You have to say a statement, and the poster after you answers whether it is true or false. Then poses their own statement!

Example:

Poster 1: The person below me has cheated on a test.

Poster 2: True. 
The person below me can drive.


and so on!’

I’ll start.
The person below me has a dog.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Answering for @CutieKi who can't get his acount to work.
ME!!!
The person bellow me wants a ferret.

(@CutieKi got his account to work.)


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I’ll answer this one too 

True, I really want a ferret!
The person below me has a driver’s license


----------



## SableSteel

True
The person below me prefers books over television


----------



## Catlyn

True! That's me! 
The person below me has a free ranging lop/or lops.


----------



## Oceanie

I feel bad for breaking up the cycle, but that is false. I have a free-roam lionhead mix.
The person below me knows what a humuhumunukunukuāpua'a (hoomoo-hoomoo-nookoo-nookoo-ah-pua-ah) is .


----------



## Mac189

True! It's a fish! (Also, I think it's one of the longest names for an animal!)
The person below me is a lover of sci-fi... and ideally able to recommend something good!


----------



## Hermelin

True, can’t recommend anything good because I never remembers name of thing but west world and serenity if you haven’t watched them, only remember recently watched movies that I have rewatched again

The person below me love eating strawberries


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

True! I grow my own strawberries too!
The person bellow me loves to sleep


----------



## Gelly

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> True! I grow my own strawberries too!
> The person bellow me loves to sleep


Truth  and I just bought new pillows this week so this is perfect.

The person below me loves cheese.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

False, i can’t eat cheese by itself. It’s horrible! But I can eat it with other things!

The person below me watches Netflix


----------



## Mehidk

Apollo’s Slave said:


> False, i can’t eat cheese by itself. It’s horrible! But I can eat it with other things!
> 
> The person below me watches Netflix


True but now I can only watch on my phone because I don't have a TV anymore.  

The person below me enjoys Starbucks.


----------



## Hermelin

False, I like going to small cafe to have my fika 

The person below me can eat salt licorice without spitting it out


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

False 
Ive never tried it before

The person below me has 4 or more rabbits


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False! Sadly Oreo is a single bunny.
The person bellow me likes country music!


----------



## Crystl.marshl

True. I love most music. The person below me likes drinking coffee


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

True. (If it has a lot of other stuff in it! Lol I don’t know it that counts!)

The person below me loves their rabbit(s) more than their other pet(s).


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

True. Don’t tell Zeus  

The person below me doesn’t like their hometown


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

True. 

The person below me watches Sue Thomas FBI. (If not you should!)


----------



## Oceanie

False. I don't really watch shows much anymore tbh. 
The person below me likes cetaceans (whales, dolphins, porpoises).


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

True!
The person bellow me did not know about the proper bun care when they got their rabbit.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

True. I made so many mistakes, that were so easy to fix.

The person below me lives in a country where it rains a lot


----------



## Catlyn

I'd say it's mostly false. Britts often tell about their infamous rainy summers. We just shrug our shoulders, say "meh" and wish that either the burning sun would be hidden by a cloud or that good ol' wind would stop by for a visit. The averages have risen from 25°C to 27°C in the past ten years or so? But we did have a fairly raging rain"storm" just last weekend. (What we call wind/rain/snowstorms etc may be usual occurrence in where you live so i can't say but when weak trees (or flexibles like birches) bend halfway down to the ground, lonestanding houses in a 10-house village lose electrics and wind kicks open a loose door it's pretty much a storm here)
Sorry for the long text.

The person below me has experienced (at least) a meter-high wall of snow (even outside of hometown)


----------



## Oceanie

False. I've experienced just below 1 meter. 
The person below me has eaten a "sea-spider" (crabs).


----------



## Catlyn

Not true. I'm generally not a fan of seafoods, maybe except some certain fish and shrimps of course. Never tried any crabs oysters octopus or any alike. The closest to crabs i've tried were river lobsters? _Jõevähk_ in estonian. Didn't like them much.

The person below me is (or knows) a person that doesn't like stereotypical foods (eg burgers in USA, bacon+eggs in UK, natto in Japan, so on so forth.)


----------



## Oceanie

True. I hate meat, besides seafood. I don't like the taste and texture of non-ocean meat, so I'm a pescatarian. 
The person below me has had a crush on a book/show character before


----------



## Hermelin

False, I never understood how you could get it 

The person below me have been to another continent.


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

False.

The person below me can crochet.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit

False! I honestly can't crochet to save my life!

The person below me watches Brooklyn Nine-Nine


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

False, my brother showed me a few episodes but I found it boring.

The person below me has more than three siblings


----------



## Hermelin

True, sometimes I just want to strangle my older brothers. Try growing up with three brothers while my sisters had already moved out. The complement from my older brothers is that I’m like a little brother for them. My favorite sibbling is my little brother 

The person below me have seen howl’s moving castle (one of my favorite movies from studio ghibli)


----------



## Catlyn

Yes! I just rewatched it yesterday. Although i prefer the book a bit more, wasn't fan of the "war" part in the movie but i still love it!

The person below me has a skittish pet.


----------



## Gelly

Catlyn said:


> Yes! I just rewatched it yesterday. Although i prefer the book a bit more, wasn't fan of the "war" part in the movie but i still love it!
> 
> The person below me has a skittish pet.


True-ish. I would say Remy is sassy more than skittish. But he definitely has some skit in him.

The person below me loves thunderstorms.


----------



## Catlyn

Absolutely! When the thunder isn't very close but it is, and when it rains on top of that, when nobody is around to see (or when i was in camps previous years) i'll often go sit on the porch or straight up leave the house to enjoy the thunder and rain up close. I passed on the one last weekend because i was mourning my bun and had no time to have fun. But yes, i love thunderstorms!

The person below me .....
(State a fact about yourself)


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I have 9 siblings, and my hair and eye colour naturally change in summer - from dark brown, to very reddish light brown.

The person below me likes washing dishes


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

Very false!  

The person below me is a talented bunny servant that makes their royal bun diy toys!


----------



## Catlyn

Yeh! I made Musti a diy scraping box which he only got to use once. He got foot bulge just couple days before that. Earlier, any and ANY cardboard related stuff, including my tp roll feeders and rattlers got demolished.

The person below me has attempted drawing their bun/s


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

True! I love drawing rabbits although I’m not the best at it!

The person below me knows more than one language.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Yes. I know Spanish (my grandfather speaks it, although he was born in the Philippines), however, I have the gift of forgetting it when someone asks me 

The person below me has been to the Caribbean


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

false! i'd rather just stay at home curled up with a book rather than travel!

The person below me is a big homebody.


----------



## Gelly

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> false! i'd rather just stay at home curled up with a book rather than travel!
> 
> The person below me is a big homebody.


Naw. I’m going nuts in quarantine. Although, there’s something about a cozy night-in. I like traveling, getting out, going on adventures 

The person below me eats really healthy


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Lol, I’m literally eating kfc, so that’s a define false.

The person below me has a rescue bunny


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, I got Theo from a breeder.

The person below me has never been out of the states


----------



## Fuz

Hope its okay if I join in! 

And false.. Never been to the States 

The person below me loves chocolate


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

True!!  

The person below me loves photography


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True! I'm awful at taking pictures, but I love looking at photos. 

The person below me loves swimming


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

True! I love swimming and being in the water. My dream house is a big indoor pool so that I can paddle around all day everyday

The person below me rides motorcycles


----------



## IonianBunnyMom

False. I wish I did though. I recently had a friend tell me I would look really cool on a motorcycle 

This thread is my favorite!

The person below me enjoys tea


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Despite being a Brit, that is semi-false. I’ll only drink tea if I’m bored (I know, it’s a weird reason ). My mum and dad and everyone else in my family loves it! 

The person below me lives in the countryside.


----------



## Hermelin

True/false I can see horses walking on the normal pavement and beavers. At least my older brother says it’s the countryside but I just say we are more off the side of the city towards the nature. Depends what you count as a small town. Myself see countryside as many farmers and meadows 

The person below me had bad grades in school (join the dark side, I’m one of the them)


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

False!

The person below me wants to get chickens or has chickens.


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah, i do want to get chickens one day, more specifically oearl chickens. They look nice.

The person below me has worked in any form of catering business.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, but I would love to once I'm old enough.

The person below me has grandkids.


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, i'm not old enough to have kids.

Enter a fact of your choosing:


----------



## Oceanie

Hmm, well, I've never broken a bone before. I've very minorly sprained my ankle and once in 3rd grade I pulled my leg muscle. 

The person below me has genuinely believed they were a mermaid at some point. (I don't know what to put lol)


----------



## Catlyn

Oceanie said:


> Hmm, well, I've never broken a bone before. I've very minorly sprained my ankle and once in 3rd grade I pulled my leg muscle.
> 
> The person below me has genuinely believed they were a mermaid at some point. (I don't know what to put lol)


Me neither! I wonder if i ever even had a sprain..


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Oceanie said:


> The person below me has genuinely believed they were a mermaid at some point. (I don't know what to put lol)


False, I have never liked mermaids.

The person below me has wished they could swap places with their pet.


----------



## Oceanie

Mariam+Theo said:


> False, I have never liked mermaids.
> 
> The person below me has wished they could swap places with their pet.


True. They don't have to get ready for the day and look nice, they already look nice. 

The person below me has a huge fear of spiders.


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

False! Although a teacher from a while back was convinced I was...  

The person below me has an outdoor rabbit!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True. Theo is outdoors because my parents don't like indoor animals, though I disagree with them  

The person below me is new to owning rabbits.


----------



## Oceanie

Heheh me.

The person below me has listened to the Harry Potter Rap on YouTube. (I'm running out of ideas lol)


----------



## Gelly

TheSketchyBunnies said:


> False! Although a teacher from a while back was convinced I was...
> 
> The person below me has an outdoor rabbit!


False! Remy is a spoiled, little indoor bun who lives in an apartment building by the beach. 

The person below me loves cold weather or hot weather!


----------



## Oceanie

Gelly said:


> False! Remy is a spoiled, little indoor bun who lives in an apartment building by the beach.
> 
> The person below me loves cold weather or hot weather!


Oh hahah, we both answered the same question.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Oceanie said:


> Heheh me.
> 
> The person below me has listened to the Harry Potter Rap on YouTube. (I'm running out of ideas lol)


False, but I have read the Harry Potter books.



Gelly said:


> False! Remy is a spoiled, little indoor bun who lives in an apartment building by the beach.
> 
> The person below me loves cold weather or hot weather!


True, I love hot weather but hate cold weather. I want to move to Brazil to be near the equator and the birds. I am already learning Portuguese.

The person below me listens to music 24/7


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

False. But I do listen to music quite a bit!

The person below me teaches their bun tricks!


----------



## Catlyn

Somewhat true. I am trying to teach him some simple commands like "Storm no" "house" "snack" "box" for various things.

The person below me would love to have more than a single bunny(or already has a pair/trio)
I know that i do but parents say no bcz of "space issues"


----------



## Mariam+Theo

So true! I would love to get Theo a friend but we apparently "have too many pets." I don't think there is such a thing.

The person below me loves to get sucked into a good book. (Give me some book suggestions)


----------



## Catlyn

Absolutely!
I don't know what you like, but here are only a few:
"Six of crows" and "Crooked kingdom" duology by Leigh Bardugo
The "Assassin's sword" series, forgot the author sadly. Loads of books in that series.
Ari Marmell's "Thief's covenant" and "False covenant" i heard it has a third part as well, "lost covenant"
Edit: we don't hsve the last book print avaliable here so i don't actually know if it's good or not, but i liked the first two do it would be odd if it were bad.
And if you haven't already, you could read "Howl's moving castle" and the other two that come after it. I personally liked the books more than the movie.


----------



## IonianBunnyMom

True! Haha! Last year I powered through Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, Jurassic Park and World among other things. I am borrowing the entire boxed set of Wrinkle in Time books from a friend and I just purchased the most recent edition from the Hunger games series The Ballad of Songbirds and Snakes.


----------



## Mac189

True! My favorites are Watership Down or The Art of Racing in the Rain or the Book Thief! We totally need an off topic book thread!


----------



## Mac189

The person below me is a student!


----------



## Catlyn

Mac189 said:


> The person below me is a student!


Yes!


----------



## BunBun71

Catlyn said:


> Yes!


Can you post so I can?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Everyone is free to post and join! No matter what time they enter! It’s free to all! So type away!


----------



## zuppa

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Everyone is free to post and join! No matter what time they enter! It’s free to all! So type away!


I left lights on and had my window open last night now I think I have some kind of insects in my room and I've got many bite marks on my arms and all around my body, I feel like if I has mites I now understands how rabbits feels when they has mites. I am all so itchy and very unhappy I feels I need a vacation now.
Also very unhappy that I couldn;t find any meme with rabbits about vacations




Is that okay ..? No.




Don't you just love Grendel?


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

The person below me loves fruits & veggies!


----------



## Oceanie

TheSketchyBunnies said:


> The person below me loves veggies!


Hahaha I do!
The person below me is NOT a picky eater.


----------



## zuppa

TheSketchyBunnies said:


> The person below me loves fruits & veggies!


You had to answer my question first, this is not right!


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

Oof! Sorry, I don’t know who Grendel is...


----------



## BunBun71

Oceanie said:


> Hahaha I do!
> The person below me is NOT a picky eater.



No. 

The person below me has a white rabbit.


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

BunBun71 said:


> No.
> 
> The person below me has a white rabbit.



Kinda true! 

You decide!  

The person below me is a clean freak!


----------



## Mac189

Also kinda true! A little clutter is okay, but I don't tolerate grime AT ALL!

The person below me can play an instrument!


----------



## Catlyn

Yes i can! I've self-taught myself a song or two on piano but that's not what i'm good at. I'd been playing "kannel" the "estonian small zither" ?(Played in basically the baltic lands and finland/russia) (instruments like kantele, gusli, kokle and kannel are in that group of imstruments)which has usually 6 or 7 strings on it, ever since i was a first-grader up until 9th grade as that was the instrument that we could learn at our school. Later down the line our school got many drums, guitars and ukuleles but i didn't like playing those so i stuck to the little zither.

The person below me has to wear glasses


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Yeah, I can’t stand wearing them though.

The person below me’s favourite colour is green


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Wow, very close. It’s blue green.

The person below me likes scary movies


----------



## BunBun71

Yes. 

The person below me likes mushrooms.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Oh I have got to answer next cause I have been looking into kits to grow toadstools! I want to grow weird mushrooms in a terrarium. Either the red ones with white spots or maybe Purple Webcaps if I can find spores. How’s that for liking mushrooms?!

The person below me wants to set up a terrarium


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I do!!

The person below me REALLY wants a hamster but their parents won't let you have one. (if thats you were in the same boat)


----------



## Catlyn

I actually did. I still do in a way but i seem to be reacting allergic to them, that's why i'd begun research into bunny keeping. (That also goes for wanting a Norwegian forest cat) Of course parents said no because of it, but they also mentioned not wanting rodents (grandma "Nana" had dwarf hamsters that's how i know) because "they stink".

The person below me has/is starting to transfer into indoor bunnying. 

I finally convinced my dad to let Storm stay inside as long as he behaves most of the time since we have raging hot weathers here right now. (Unless he messes up his litter training and we know it's time to neuter) 25°C+ and over is pretty much raging hot here.


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

Catlyn said:


> I actually did. I still do in a way but i seem to be reacting allergic to them, that's why i'd begun research into bunny keeping. (That also goes for wanting a Norwegian forest cat) Of course parents said no because of it, but they also mentioned not wanting rodents (grandma "Nana" had dwarf hamsters that's how i know) because "they stink".
> 
> The person below me has/is starting to transfer into indoor bunnying.
> 
> I finally convinced my dad to let Storm stay inside as long as he behaves most of the time since we have raging hot weathers here right now. (Unless he messes up his litter training and we know it's time to neuter) 25°C+ and over is pretty much raging hot here.



False. I am glad you can let your bunny stay inside!

The person below me just finished bonded their buns!


----------



## Rabbits R Cool

True! 

The person below me likes to eat pizza


----------



## BunBun71

I do. 

The person below me likes hedgehogs.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I do!! Hedgehogs are cutie pies!
The person bellow me would be a terrible dog owner!


----------



## Catlyn

True! I couldn't actually properly care for my dog that i had from when i was 2-12yrs old. Nobody ever taught me how to "dog" things so i made a terrible owner for him. Funnily all my pets were/are boys!

The person below me has all-girls or all-boys pets.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I have all girls! (well not sure about my fish though but there's like 10 million of them)
The person bellow me is an ambivert.


----------



## Catlyn

Yes! More with introverted tendencies but yes, i'm an ambivert. I am automatically attracted to any person that knows how to "pet" properly- yesterday i went for a run of rabbit supplies for Storm and there was this lovely cashier lady who understands how to properly "bunny" so we talked for half an hour! Other than that, i've only got a pair of really trusty friends.

The person below me is an HSP


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False.

The person below me really likes this thread!


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

True!!

The person below me loves to organize EVERYTHING!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False hehehe!
The person bellow me is younger than 10.


----------



## raven123

False! 

the person bellow me is allergic to bunnies but still loves them (like me!)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I don't know what you would call this but I think false. My bunny gets to go outside daily to eat grass dandilion greens and clover. I'm allergic to pollen so I get reactions from the pollen on her.

The person wants to go vegan/vegetarian/anything similar.


----------



## Catlyn

Yes, i've actually been wondering that i want to try a seven-day-vegan challenge (avoiding all meats&fish basically) because living without milk yogurth and healthy pastries is basically impossible for me. Living without meats-not so much. I sort of have a natural tendency to sometimes just not take meat. (Ex: if we have on our menu stomped potatoes, green salad and chicken grill then i'll just keep the chicken off my plate half-instinctively.)
Having said that, i must admit that i'm a freak for sweets and pastries in general.

Is the person below me the same?


----------



## BunBun71

False!

The person below me likes cabbage.


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah! Even before i had Musti i loved leafy vegs! It was really beneficial while meeting with him for the first week! Storm is more skittish though and struggles even taking a mint treat from me so i have no clue if he just isn't as food motivated.

The person below me has had a bunny/ ies before their current one/s


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False.
The person bellow me... *state a fact*


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

raven123 said:


> False!
> 
> the person bellow me is allergic to bunnies but still loves them (like me!)



False! But I AM allergic to hay which constantly surrounds them & my room... So I feel you!!  

The person below me loves to draw! (If so I would love to see some of your art!)


----------



## Catlyn

raven123 said:


> False!
> 
> the person bellow me is allergic to bunnies but still loves them (like me!)


True in a way! Just like @TheSketchyBunnies and @OreoTheMiniLop i am allergic to dust and pollen that comes off the hay. Too bad that the bale that we have is dusty and we have no premium hay avaliable here.


----------



## Catlyn

TheSketchyBunnies said:


> False! But I AM allergic to hay which constantly surrounds them & my room... So I feel you!!
> 
> The person below me loves to draw! (If so I would love to see some of your art!)


Yeah! There have been many people on this forum that stated that their hobbies include art. I am one of them. There is a thread of hobbies outside of rabbiting hanging around here where you can see it.
Too bad that all my art is in the apartment while i'm here in the countryside so i probably can't get any pics but i'll see if i find some!


This was the only one on my camera lint, just a sketch i did in the middle of a lesson in the winter


----------



## BunBun71

Catlyn said:


> Yeah! There have been many people on this forum that stated that their hobbies include art. I am one of them. There is a thread of hobbies outside of rabbiting hanging around here where you can see it.
> Too bad that all my art is in the apartment while i'm here in the countryside so i probably can't get any pics but i'll see if i find some!
> View attachment 48890
> 
> This was the only one on my camera lint, just a sketch i did in the middle of a lesson in the winter


Any more pics?


----------



## Catlyn

I


BunBun71 said:


> Any more pics?


I'll try to find some from my FB!


----------



## Catlyn

It's a little bit off topic here but it turns out that i've shared about a third of my "artwork" with my friend online so i was able to collect them.


----------



## Catlyn

Oh and part two:
some of them have colours others have not...


----------



## Mariam+Theo

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> False.
> The person bellow me... *state a fact*


I am homeschooled, and going into high school. 

The person below me has an empty schedule because of COVID-19.


----------



## Catlyn

False, i dare to say. The restos in here have been open for a month or so, resulting in me having to attend free work, also known as "school practice". It would be over by mid-july but my mum presses me to keep myself there for the reminder of the summer to earn some money. I'd be all okay with that but i want to bond with Storm. Having to go to work would reduce the chances of me doing so. I'm also a bit scared of what mum might do to him while i'm gone. 
I've seen her feed him loads of stuff he's not supposed to, i've seen her bugging him all the time and the worst is, i saw her lift him by his bum and ears! The news flash for me is that dad agreed to let me get a pal for Sorm so we're about to begin prepping for that. Of course unless they change their mind. Hope not!

The person below me *enter statement*


----------



## BunBun71

.....likes swimming.


----------



## Catlyn

Yes, i do like swimming! Too bad that i'm not fast at it but for my own pleasures-who cares?

The person below me lives in the suburbs(anything not a city)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I do! I honestly hate living in the city (I had to live in a city for a vacation and hated it)
The person below me Owns over 126 books (that's how many I have)


----------



## Catlyn

Sadly, no. Although i am a bookish person, i own somewhere around 20. Fully owning personal books is sort of expensive so i mostly loan from the local library. As dad promised i'd get a playmate for Storm, my finances also drift somewhere else as we're not particularily rich. We're not even average, i guess.


----------



## Catlyn

The person below me is an avid adventurer.


----------



## Mac189

Catlyn said:


> The person below me is an avid adventurer.


That sure is true! Anything can be an adventure with the right mindset!
The person below me enjoys hiking!


----------



## BunBun71

I do. 

The person below me likes frogs.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Kind of. I wouldn’t own one, but frogs are cute, in a way.

The person below me is a parent (to human children)


----------



## Catlyn

No, i am not. We'll be having a second rabbit soon but no kits from them! I'll be keeping them together but apart(one room but no direct touch for them) until they're both fixed and healed (4-6 weeks after the ops) to bond them later.

Who else is getting a playpal for their bun?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Meeeee!!!!! Still looking for one (it’s taken way longer than I thought!) 

The person below me owns a lop


----------



## Catlyn

Yes! Both my buns are lops! (Past and present)
I was planning on getting a charcoal black uppity eared girl for Storm though.

The person below me has elder siblings


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I do!!!!!!!
The person below me doen't like to travel.


----------



## Catlyn

Half true half false. True as i like the idea of travelling and tbh i was always a little jelaous of classmates whose parents were both working on higher-end salaries and could afford a week-long tropical vacation for 5 ppl each year. (I still am) I so wanted to go too but yeah. We're sort of bimbou-poor. The best we could afford was a 4-day road trip in our country(ruined by sudden cloudbursts the first night)
The false part is that i don't really like going anywhere when i'm not alone or with a very trusted friend as a subconscious fear of mine is being left alone somewhere unfamiliar while i'm dependant on others to get back home. 
A stellar example of that were rarely occurring school trips. We'd go to a museum theatre or whatever and then we'd usually have some time to spend at the city shopping centre or something. I'd always stick close to a teacher or a friend so that i would know where everyone was. I had a crappy sense of direction so it wasn't uncommon of me to forget where the bus had been parked. (Always when teachers asked if everyone had their benchmates everyone would say yes even if it wasn't true and one kid almost missed the bus that time so it may be why i'm frightened by that) so yes and no.
I'd like to go travel somewhere on my own without a travel plan one day.

The person below me has some form of phobia(mild, severe or anywhere in between?)


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

True! It’s always a plus to see wild rabbits while I’m out there!

The person below me loves volleyball!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I do! I'm not great at it though.
The person below me has read _Wonder, R.J. Palacio_


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

False. I never heard of it either  I read 30-50 books a year. You can get most books free online these days thanks to Gutenberg Press. 

The person below me believed in monsters when they were a kid


----------



## Gus & Belle

Mainly true I definitely believed in vampires.

The person below me enjoys summer more than winter.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Me! I hate the cold so much!

The person below me has never broken a bone.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

True!
The person below me knows who started this thread! (don't look)


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Apollo's Slave (I swear I didn't look).

The person below me likes water more than any other drink.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

True! (is that weird? lol)
The person below me raises rabbit for meat. (i'm out of ideas lol)


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, I would never (but I'm not against people that do).



OreoTheMiniLop said:


> True! (is that weird? lol)


It's not weird, I'm the same way. 

The person below me...(state fact)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I want to be a pediatric dentist.
The person below me has 1 arce (or more) of land.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

True! We have two and a half acres and we’ve see bears, bobcats, coyotes and the neighbor saw a fox once. Wild rabbits have a couple gigantic warrens on the property  I’ve been pulling out all the non native invasive species and trying to bring the land back to what it was/ should be. It’s hard work for one person but it’s my dream come true. 

The person below grew up poor but turned things around for themselves and now makes a good living  ( I did!!)


----------



## Catlyn

I don't know about that. I'm still growing up poor. I wasn't born into an average family considering that my mum has never worked in her entire life(she can't due to "health")
and that dad works only when the ground isn't freezing or the air blazing over. His salary isn't so phenomenally big either.
So as far as i can remember, we've had quite a tight budget. It has taught me a thing or two but i don't like it. What it means is that i couldn't enjoy my summers ever since i was 14 'cause i had to go to part-time work. Now as well-school practice is over but my mum presses me to keep working for the remainder of summer. I don't want it. But i can't help it either since when dad isn't just nonchalantly buying some bunno supplies for me, all the bills on them roll onto me to pay. I've never ever had a chance to enjoy a family vaca outside of estonia because of our situation. I couldn't go to a vocational school that was not our local one either and i hate it.

Enter a statement below:


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I like cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The person below me wants to get another rabbit in the near future.


----------



## Hermelin

True, I’m getting a new bunny either next month or in august 

The person below me is allergic to gras pollen


----------



## Catlyn

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> I like cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The person below me wants to get another rabbit in the near future.


Yes! And i will!


----------



## Catlyn

Hermelin said:


> True, I’m getting a new bunny either next month or in august
> 
> The person below me is allergic to gras pollen


That is also true! I'm allergic to pollenating stuff so i have allergy pills for times when hay is extra dusty. I beat out the dust though.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I’m also kind of allergic 

the person below me has been to france


----------



## Hermelin

True, went to disney world and spent time in paris 

The person below me easily get motion sickness


----------



## Catlyn

Luckily, no i do not. Unless i read or draw on any medium, (while driving) i won't get a strong crushing headache. If i ignore my reading while on the road hazard, i'll be groaning and lamenting for the next half hour why i had to read/draw while in a moving car...

The person below me has no problem trusting their family.

(I need help with severe distrust issues. Dad promised that Storm'd get a pal and now he says no. But he promised!)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

FALSE!!! You have to spend years around me to earn my trust and once you do it breaks easily.
The person below me scatter feeds their rabbit(s).


----------



## Catlyn

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> FALSE!!! You have to spend years around me to earn my trust and once you do it breaks easily.
> The person below me scatter feeds their rabbit(s).


What does scatter feeding mean? That you leave veggies and other tidbits around the house?
I tried that with Musti but i believe mum got angry because of all the vegs lying sround. Musti had fun with it though.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Scatter feeding is just throwing the veggies and pellets and what not around the enclousure so the bunny has look around and find the food.


----------



## Catlyn

Then i have to say, that is false. Storm is currently neatly using his litterbox and he kind of has the natural tendency to loo whereever he eats so all his food is in his litterbox. I do want to try it out one day though. He doesn't have a home cage or anything, he mostly lounges undrrneath our tv table.


----------



## Button

I want too! 
the person below me has more than two pets!


----------



## BunBun71

False. I only own a fish and a rabbit. 

The person below me likes cats. 


At least I loves cats.


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah! I love cats as much as i love rabbits!(well i like cats more than Storm 'cause he's being a total prick now, woke me up with a ruckus and stolen beet from the kitchen, munched on. And it's 4 in the night!) If it weren't for my allergy of them, we'd be owning a cat instead of a rabbit. My faves are any big and floofy friendly types, especially the norwegian forest cats!


----------



## Catlyn

The person below me is happy with their bun?


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

True!!

The person below me loves to paint!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I do!
The person below me has tried chocolate covered bacon!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

False, and hopefully I never will.

The person below me eat or has eaten haggis


----------



## Catlyn

No, i haven't. It doesn't even look like its ingredients would be tasty. Sheep pluck with random food items in it sounds unappealing all the way!

The person below me has kept up with all the trues and falses in this thread! I have!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I have!
The person below me... (Enter Fact)


----------



## Catlyn

I have tried fresh short cucumber with farm honey! It was actually quite good, reccommended to me by my camp group leader last year.
I had packed with me the typical camp gear and for snacks some biscuits, juice and cucumbers. For some reason i had put in my suitcase a packet of honey that i had lying on the shelf.
Merry on my way to the camp i went and was placed in group 20 like the year before that. We had the same group leader that was last year, he remembered me, and another woman. He jokingly asked if i had cucumbers with me that year as well, so i offered to everyone around the group. As he chewed on the cuc, i heard him say "oh it would be great to eat with some sweet honey on top." And as i had the honey with me for no reason, i pulled that out and gave it to him. Needless to say, i was intriqued of how cuc w honey tasted so i tried it too. Everyone else gave us suspicious glances while laughing but the sweet cucumber was tasty!


----------



## Catlyn

The person below me hasn't travelled out of their country (or state if you live in USA(most states are bigger than my country!))


----------



## Hermelin

False, I love travelling even though my social anixety and fear of flying make it a bit of a struggle. I want to do like two of my older sibblings have done, both have done a trip around the world visiting many countries and wonderful sites. One of them have nearly been to all countries you can visit, he’s up to 170 countries. 

My plans is hiking in norway and do a trip to japan. But next summer is visiting my grandparents so it will be the Philippines. Most in my family save up money so we can do trips, myself also do it  

The person below me have tried reindeer meat

Myself love reindeer meat


----------



## Mac189

False! Although I'd certainly be willing to try it!

the person below me thinks they live in a beautiful place!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I do! Its great with all the sights and different cultures we have where I lve.
The person below me gets sick easily.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False. I have a pretty good immune system.

The person below me owned a rabbit that passed from stasis.


----------



## Catlyn

No, Musti would've probably passed from it (or from stress and operations recoveries) if we had pushed for further treatment. As it wasn't something we thought he could survive, we made him pass in sweet sleep. He was lucky in that sense as many buns don't get the chance to relax while going to sleep forever.

The person below me is having their bun/s fixed soon? Storm's appointment is on the coming Wednesday!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I am! Oreo's appointment is August 5!
The person below me is super bored at the moment.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Kinda true. I have just finished a movie, and now I'm going to get a cup of tea and finish a book.

The person below me has siblings.


----------



## Mac189

True! I'm an identical twin!
The person below me decided to take summer classes online or in person this summer!


----------



## Catlyn

Not really. I was planning on giving my aunt "classes" about rabbitry and breeding as she now has rabbits too although to breed for meat, but... it doesn't stop me from giving her great tips! It doesn't matter that those rabbits aren't mine, i can, and i WILL still give my best to ensure that they have at least a decent life! So i don't know if that counts as a true or false.

The person below me .... *enter a statement*


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I know @CutieKi he's my neighbor!
The person below me is allergic to pollen!


----------



## Catlyn

True! Pollen from flowers+trees and some types of hay make me sniffle and sneeze! It seems that i'm also getting a reaction from Storm's hay but as i don't know exactly what type it is, i cannot switch it over to another type of hay. I guess it might be meadow hay because usually farmers just plow off the grass in their loose fields and just shuck it into bales. There aren't any other types of hay avaliable near me either as people usually don't bother planting only one type of strawwy stuff on their lands. I tried some types of hay from the store that clearly said what they were but i still got a reaction from them.

The person below me has night owl tendencies.


----------



## Hermelin

True, I have quite a messed up sleeping habit, I sleep late and wake up early. Sometimes I just get to sleep two hours per night, but at least I try to get more than 5 hours sleep.

There no difference if I sleep 8 hours or one hour of sleep, I always feel the same fatigue. I’ve tried to keep a regular sleeping habit but feeling the same mental fatigue, just made me stop caring. So my sleeping habits have been horrible for many years. 

For example my sleep today, I fell asleep around 02:00 and woke up at 04:00. So I walked up found toste in his litter box, so I picked him up and cuddled with him. Then I let him out from my bedroom so he can roam the house. Around 05:00, I slept again to wake up at 06:30 and I started to read a book. 

The person below me have seen the aurora borealis.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False, I have no clue what that is! WOW! I just looked it up, and it's so beutiful!
The person below me geocaches!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True-ish. I have before, and it was a fail 

The person below me has an electric car.


----------



## Catlyn

False! I'm not even old enough to own a car liscence yet! I have to wait two years. (I'm 16 at the moment)

The person below me is happy with their work/school


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True! I just started making macrame hanging planters. In the first 5 hours, I got 23 orders. I have been so busy! I really like hanging planters for a lot of reasons, but one reason is that if you have a house rabbit, they keep plants out of reach.


Catlyn said:


> I'm not even old enough to own a car liscence yet! I have to wait two years. (I'm 16 at the moment)


You have to be 18 there! Here you get your permit at 15, so I will be driving next year.

The person below me has a four-wheeler.


----------



## Catlyn

Mariam+Theo said:


> You have to be 18 there! Here you get your permit at 15, so I will be driving next year.


Wait what? Only 15? I guess it's made so late in our country so "midgets" like me(not midgets like literally but like, really, below average short people) and edgy young teens wouldn't get all cocky behind the wheel. (Somehow we have loads of unliscenced people caught driving)
We can really get car liscenses at age 16 but they're "incomplete" meaning you need to have a liscenced experienced driver with the allowance to "guide/supervise" your driving so it's just easier to wait for year 18 to get a full deal.
Man, do i wish to live where you are! Is it so for only Tennessee or does it apply to all of USA?
At least there's only the school test and the ARK test, all in one swell swoop. I heard that there are many stages to getting liscenses somewhere else, just curious...


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

True! I don't get to use it often because it is at my family's cabin.
The person below me had a mini busness when they were a tween. (I did. I sold peppermint bark every November-January for 3 years. I got so many orders one year that I had my whole family make pepermint bark with me.)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Catlyn said:


> Wait what? Only 15? I guess it's made so late in our country so "midgets" like me(not midgets like literally but like, really, below average short people) and edgy young teens wouldn't get all cocky behind the wheel. (Somehow we have loads of unliscenced people caught driving)
> We can really get car liscenses at age 16 but they're "incomplete" meaning you need to have a liscenced experienced driver with the allowance to "guide/supervise" your driving so it's just easier to wait for year 18 to get a full deal.
> Man, do i wish to live where you are! Is it so for only Tennessee or does it apply to all of USA?
> At least there's only the school test and the ARK test, all in one swell swoop. I heard that there are many stages to getting liscenses somewhere else, just curious...


In Pennsylvania we can get one at 16!


----------



## Catlyn

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> In Pennsylvania we can get one at 16!


Are they "complete"?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Catlyn said:


> Are they "complete"?


Yes, they are complete.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Catlyn said:


> Wait what? Only 15? I guess it's made so late in our country so "midgets" like me(not midgets like literally but like, really, below average short people) and edgy young teens wouldn't get all cocky behind the wheel. (Somehow we have loads of unliscenced people caught driving)
> We can really get car liscenses at age 16 but they're "incomplete" meaning you need to have a liscenced experienced driver with the allowance to "guide/supervise" your driving so it's just easier to wait for year 18 to get a full deal.
> Man, do i wish to live where you are! Is it so for only Tennessee or does it apply to all of USA?
> At least there's only the school test and the ARK test, all in one swell swoop. I heard that there are many stages to getting liscenses somewhere else, just curious...


It is 15 for the permit (you have to drive with a licensed adult), and 16 for the whole deal. You have to get your permit before you get your license. I think it is only for Tennessee because in Mississippi you can get your license (the real deal) at 15 (at least that is how it was when my dad was a kid).


----------



## Mariam+Theo

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> The person below me had a mini busness when they were a tween. (I did. I sold peppermint bark every November-January for 3 years. I got so many orders one year that I had my whole family make pepermint bark with me.)


True. I sold crochet stuff! 

The person below me has a favorite type of tea (what kind?)


----------



## Catlyn

I do! It is a vey specific one that the resto i'm "practice working" has.

Another fave of mine is mildly brewed karkade blossom tea. It is red and fruity, a bit dry in taste?

The person below me has lucid dreams.
(I have very vivid lucids)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yes, but when I do I forget them 30 minutes after waking up.
The person below me hates coffee!


----------



## Hermelin

False but I don’t drink coffee often. I often go with milk with my coffee but I can drink dark coffee also. I love the combination of eating sweet pasteries with coffee but I only learned to drink coffee when I was 18, before I hated it 

The person below me have been to an ice hotel


----------



## Catlyn

Nah i wish it was true! They're so pretty!


----------



## Halndallas

Why don't we discuss RABBITS and leave all the other private areas of our lives out of the rabbit forum. I logon almost daily to find information that will help me better person to and for my rabbit and almost all I read about is family issues and their private lives, Thanks!


----------



## Catlyn

Halndallas said:


> Why don't we discuss RABBITS and leave all the other private areas of our lives out of the rabbit forum. I logon almost daily to find information that will help me better person to and for my rabbit and almost all I read about is family issues and their private lives, Thanks!


Sorry, but this is a thread on "let your hare down- a place to discuss everything BUT rabbits"
Sure i don't argue there's a ton of useful stuff around here and even the most experienced rabbit owners ask for advice, for the betterment of them and their bunnies. But if it's a thread where everything but rabbits are discussed, it would be odd to expect bunny advice here.


----------



## Butterscotch

Catlyn, you broke the chain! What's your statement?


----------



## Catlyn

Sorry! I broke it twice! 

The person below me lives in a house instead of an apartmemt


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Halndallas said:


> Why don't we discuss RABBITS and leave all the other private areas of our lives out of the rabbit forum. I logon almost daily to find information that will help me better person to and for my rabbit and almost all I read about is family issues and their private lives, Thanks!


Hi, I understand where you are coming from but this part of the forum is called ‘let your hare down’, where you don’t need to talk about rabbits. 
There are many parts of this forum that are great for learning more about rabbits, and I’m sure we’d all be happy to help if you have any questions or issues about/with your rabbit(s). 

I just thought this would be a fun game to make to get to know the helpful members in this forum as people not just rabbit owners.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Catlyn said:


> Sorry! I broke it twice!
> 
> The person below me lives in a house instead of an apartmemt


I do live in a house. A small one at that but a house.

the person below me has a younger brother


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True, and he is a pain in the butt!

The person below me is 5' (like me!)


----------



## Catlyn

Aaalmost true? Convertor says i'm somewhere between 5"1 and 5"2? 
The person below me knows some sassy people


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

If bunnies count then yes. Oreo is a sassy little bunny, but I love her for it.
The person below me likes pickles.


----------



## Catlyn

**** man, so true! I freaking love pickles! My sis wanted to eat them but couldn't get the jar open and dad poked fun with refusing to help, so i opened it up for her just so i could take some pickles as well!

The person below me likes jelly sweets (don't know what they're really called, basically gelatin powder+fruit powder+water+fridge=sweet jelly)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

ME!!! SO YUMMY!!!!
The person below me is covered in bunny fur right now (Me right now!)


----------



## Catlyn

No, i'm not. Storm came from his neuter today so i'm trying not to pick on him too much. (I like giving him attention when he really doesn't want it) The vet gave us those "sample packages" of supreme selective pellets as some sort of treat for Storm. He loves those as treats but they're WAY too expensive here to get for a reasonable price. I've found that burgess excel adult mint is cheaper but just as equally great and valuable, and easier to access unless i want to order online (which i don't). So yeah, i'm letting Storm rest so i'm currently nearly furless. He's not heavily moulting either now(or yet, who knows)

The person below me knows how to get rid of a bunny's matted and clumped tailtop hair without leaving a naked spot. (please elaborate how)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I do! I just brush it and it normally comes out. If not I clip off only the matted part. It is normally just the end of the fur so it isn't bald when I clip it.

The person below me has peirced ears.


----------



## Catlyn

Yes! I have the most common piercing pair avaliable. My granny made it my birthday present 2y ago behind my parents' backs! They didn't mind though!

The person below me
*enter statement*


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I like nutella!!!!
The person below me has a bunny named after candy/food!


----------



## Mac189

Not currently, but I had a wonderful bunny in the past named Twixy after Twix candy bars!
The person below me goes fishing!


----------



## Hermelin

False, but I have fished a few times. I never had the stomach to kill the fish.

The person below me can a eat lemon without thinking it’s sour


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

False! LOL 

The person below me has a rabbit with straight ears.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

True!

The person below me likes to be spontaneous


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah, true enough. I don't usually have a routine so i do whatever i want whenever i feel like it. I don't really think why i do some things and later i end up wondering "why did i have to ...?"
Some days ago Storm woke me up at 5 and i was like: "mmmmh, Storm, stoooop. I wanna sleep!" And then i decided:" mh, whatever. You already woke me up, so i'll spend time with you!"
So i guess that i can be pretty spontaneous.

The person below me doesn't drink or smoke.


----------



## igorsMistress

False. I drink water, coffee, milk...

The person below me likes lima beans ().


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False! I hate most beans and peas!
The person below me knows what trypanophobia is.


----------



## raven123

False!

the person bellow me loves papaya


----------



## Catlyn

Cannot say, never tried it.

The person belows me thinks that ripe raw pineapples are way too sweet.


----------



## Mac189

False, I think pineapples may be the most delicious thing on the planet!
The person below me likes to stay as busy as possible!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Me. If I have nothing to do I find something time consuming to do.
The person below me has a disabled rabbit.


----------



## Hermelin

False, my bunny Toste only have bad eye sight I wish they made glasses for bunnies 

The person below me like eating pancit and lumpia.


----------



## Catlyn

I don't know what those are, cannot say. 

The person below me writes stories for themselves/keeps a sleep dream journal.

I know that i do both although i fail at journaling my dreams. I always seem to forget them before...


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I do write books but I’ve actually never heard of sleep journals before. I might try it out.

the person below me have parents who don’t like neutering animals. My dog was meant to get neutered today but my dad backed out.


----------



## Preitler

Kind of true. My parents hoped that their dog (Sheltie) was ok for breeding, but some minor flaw was discovered after genetic testing.He's still intact, of course.

The person below does not have TV. (like me)


----------



## Catlyn

That is false. In the apartment we have two. In our house we have one. Despite that i don't really watch it. Maybe once or twice a month for a nature documentary show?

The person below me has a drawing tablet/screen.
I have a medium wacom but i don't really use it-lying in my bag with the laptop...


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False, but I want one.
The person below me never thought they would get a rabbit.


----------



## Catlyn

I didn't. Until my old classmate brought one to school one day. Then i started wanting one. I wanted one for what, 5+ years? And when he came, i was at awe. He was the best "starter bun" i could've wanted-giant, cute and cuddly, loved attention and handling. We shared a real connection. Until it had to be broken a month ago. Now i'm working real hard to establish connections with my next bun.

The person below me cannot describe how deep and awesome their bond was with their bun. I know that i can't....


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Very very true. My bond with Oreo is amazing. I knew I was getting a rabbit but I didn't know when. I came home from school one day to find a bunny in my house. It was love at first sight. My parents chose the right bunny for me. I love Oreo with all my heart and soul.

The person below me... *state a fact*


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I wear hoodies - a lot. Probably everyday aside from church. I wear them to parties, I wear them when travelling.

The person below me can cook well


----------



## Catlyn

Using recipes-yes. Pastries and cakes are my favourites to make. I'm making a pineapple pie right now as i write. If i have no recipe, i love improvising and adding tweaks.

The person below me wears lots of different coats. Lab coat, morning coat, trench coat-doesn't matter.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

If hoodies count yes. I wear hoddies!

The person below me loves 101rabbit videos.


----------



## BunBun71

YES! 

The person below me likes dogs.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yes, I like dogs.
The person below me celebrates the Forth of July today.


----------



## BunBun71

True. 

The person below me likes noodles.


----------



## Lokin4AReason

True , so does my fancy rat(s) ( but in limited amounts )

The person below doesnt like old school 80s cartoon(s) . . .


----------



## Catlyn

Lokin4AReason said:


> True , so does my fancy rat(s) ( but in limited amounts )
> 
> The person below doesnt like old school 80s cartoon(s) . . .


I've actually probably never seen any of them! I was born in 2000's!

The person below me has had other small critters before rabbits.


----------



## Hermelin

False, I was never allowed to have pets after my first bunny passed away. But I had an injured magpie which I fed every day, it started to live in our fir and would always follow me to school and meet up after school had ended. So I had a magpie shadow as a kid. When you called her name she would always answer back and follow. The few generation of magpie kids lived around the house but I felt guilty to our neighbors because the magpie hid food in their flowerpots 

The person below me know how to fly a kite


----------



## BunBun71

Sort of.

The person below me likes peaches.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

True.
The person below me likes snakes.


----------



## BunBun71

False. 

The person below me likes company.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False. I'm a total introvert!
The person below me is an introvert.


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah! One with extroverted tendencies when with great friends, so i would fit into the "ambivert" section but i like to classify myself as an introvert to most people.

The person below me has an unbearable parent.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False. My parents are st normal parents that let me persue what I want to do. My grandparents on the other hand--- THEY ARE CRAZY!

The person below me likes there rabbit!


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

Um, I don't have a rabbit so I can't really answer that one.

The person below me has chickens!


----------



## osgoodmg

True. Artie was my son's girlfriend's bunny. We "bunny sat" him a few times. When the girlfriend decided she was too busy to look after Artie, she asked is we wanted him. We have enjoyed Artie so much. Such a perfect pet!

The person below me lives where it snows.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> Um, I don't have a rabbit so I can't really answer that one.
> 
> The person below me has chickens!


I’ve fostered chickens as a kid but we’ve never owned any.




osgoodmg said:


> True. Artie was my son's girlfriend's bunny. We "bunny sat" him a few times. When the girlfriend decided she was too busy to look after Artie, she asked is we wanted him. We have enjoyed Artie so much. Such a perfect pet!
> 
> The person below me lives where it snows.


It does snow in London, on occasion but not often. Every few winters or so.

The person below me has a collection of something


----------



## Mac189

Sort of true! I tend to move around a lot (and probably will continue to for the next few years) so I try to avoid having more things than can fit in my car and/or a small Uhaul... However, I pick up postcards and newspaper clippings to decorate my space that are easy to travel with!

The person below me is either in the medical field or hoping to pursue that line of work!


----------



## Abi :)

True! I would love to work as a vet in the future and am hoping to go to a specialist uni in a few years 

The person below me can speak more than 3 different languages


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Not exactly but I am learning my third language. I can speak English, Spanish and Jamaican Patois (but I’m still learning Patois, I can understand it but can’t speak it).

The person below me has been to Greece


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False but I really want to go there.
The person below me is really picky with there bunnies food, like me. (I go to the store and look at the veggies. I it looks the tiniest bit wilted I won't buy it. I pick out peices of brown hay and water must be clean. I'm picky about pellet brands. The only pelet brand I will use is Oxbow.)


----------



## Catlyn

I'm sort of picky. You'd say i am as picky as i can get around here. We have only one type of hay avaliable, as even (pet) shops' bags don't say any more than "natural grass hay" so our to-go hay is from farmers' meadows.
I became extra picky about pellets after Musti's passing. When the current pellets (unknown) run out, i'm planning on keeping Storm on burgess excel adult mint(or indoor) pellets. That is, if dad doesn't decide to haywire my plans and go pick up another (unknown) big-a"" bag anytime soon. As far as it goes for veggies, in green times his extra menu includes loads of dandelions(and leaves if blossoms have bloomed) and plants we estonians call "naat". Additional stuff is herbs from our garden, romaine lettuce, frillice, occasional spring mixes, broccoli and chinese cabbage. Whatever good i can get my hands on. Although i have no idea if the amount i pick/what he eats is 4 cups or more for a to-be 12-lb rabbit. He's about 8-9lbs now... Estonia just doesn't have "cup" measurements. How many grams are there in a cup? 75? Is there a thing as too many greens if he's used to them and eating hay like normal?

The person below me can answer my questions.


----------



## Hermelin

If Storm is used with the different greens it won’t be too much. French lops can eat a lot and as long the bunny eat grass or hay it will be okay. Going after grams pf veggies is no use, just go after how the droppings look like for storm and portion it after that 

The person below me like watching Zombie movies. 

_If you do please give a suggestion, I have run out of any good zombies movie to watch, don’t care if it’s black and white have seen a few of the classics of the zombie genre. _


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False, I don't.
The person below me can knows what the longest word in the English language is!


----------



## Mac189

Hermelin said:


> If Storm is used with the different greens it won’t be too much. French lops can eat a lot and as long the bunny eat grass or hay it will be okay. Going after grams pf veggies is no use, just go after how the droppings look like for storm and portion it after that ☺
> 
> The person below me like watching Zombie movies.
> 
> _If you do please give a suggestion, I have run out of any good zombies movie to watch, don’t care if it’s black and white have seen a few of the classics of the zombie genre. _


Boy, do I! I would recommend Cabin in the Woods, which is also a good critique of horror film mechanics, The Ravenous, a spooky French-Canadian Zombie film, and the early seasons of The Walking Dead! World War Z is also good, and I've been meaning to see 28 days later!


----------



## Catlyn

Hermelin said:


> If Storm is used with the different greens it won’t be too much. French lops can eat a lot and as long the bunny eat grass or hay it will be okay. Going after grams pf veggies is no use, just go after how the droppings look like for storm and portion it after that ☺
> 
> The person below me like watching Zombie movies.
> 
> _If you do please give a suggestion, I have run out of any good zombies movie to watch, don’t care if it’s black and white have seen a few of the classics of the zombie genre. _


Not really, but i've watched a few. As reccommended above, walking dead first seasons are quite good. I once stumbled upon a zom-rom movie "warm bodies" (was reccommended as a book too i believe) and it was quite good in my opinion.


----------



## Catlyn

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> False, I don't.
> The person below me can knows what the longest word in the English language is!


No, i don't. Pretty sure that google will give me the word if i ask it to, but i have no idea.

The person below me is currently in "summer" season. (I'm guessing that aussies have "spring or fall" season now...)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I'm in the summer season. 99+ degrees every day.

The person below me likes cats.


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah, i do! But since i have allergy to them i will probably never have one again. My faves are big and fluffy and friendly ones.
What are your faves?

The person below me has other allergies.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I’m allergic to fruit, as weird as it may sound. I really love Apples and bananas but I have to take medication before I can eat one, otherwise my lips swell and I get a rash - sorry if that’s gross. The same thing happens with raw potatoes when I’m cooking 

the person below me loses their phone, keys or cards often


----------



## BunBun71

False.

The person below me loves ice cream.

I do.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

True! I love it!
The person below me has bunny who will thump when they are unhappy!


----------



## Mac189

Very true! Willa will thump at the most minor irritant or inconvenience!

The person below me likes reading about history/biographies/memoirs


----------



## Nuage

I historical fiction counts then yes!
The person below me is a bunny servant!

@Catlyn My favorites are the extra fluffy ones! I like DD from Kittasuarus (on youtube) and Boomba from Munchkin (also on youtube)


----------



## Catlyn

HJ :) said:


> I historical fiction counts then yes!
> The person below me is a bunny servant!
> 
> @Catlyn My favorites are the extra fluffy ones! I like DD from Kittasuarus (on youtube) and Boomba from Munchkin (also on youtube)


Yeah! I fave them too! That's why i love floofy cats in the first place! I saw some youtuber(don't remember their name) that had three cats, i think? One of them was probably also a norwegian forest cat, i remember his name was Haku!
Yeah, i am a bunny servant, i cater every one of Storm's needs. Every need that i can do something for...

The person below me has strong health/body. Mine is frail, weak and chubby


----------



## Nuage

True. Well, I think I am, you decide!


The person bellow me wants to get a flemish giant or contental giant.


----------



## Hermelin

True, I truly want to own a flemish giant, might get one when I move. 

The person below me like watching anime


----------



## Nuage

TRUE!!!! I love studio ghibli films so much!
The person below (state fact)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I love my mom! (Hehehe! Must answer to mom's post!)
The person below me likes my coat colors! (Broken Black Otter Color)


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah! Flipping cute!

The person below me likes my coat colours too
(Broken Gold-tipped Black Steel)


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah! Flipping cute!

The person below me likes my coat colours too
(Broken Gold-Tipped Black Steel)(what a mouthful to say. Musti's was Broken Black, so much easier!)
Oops, accidentally posted twice!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I do!!
The person below me can fly an airplane!


----------



## Catlyn

I wish i could in real life! Mobile game flight simulators don't count in such cases, right?

The person below me has subscribed to/ followed a fellow bunny parent. I have!


----------



## Catlyn

Hey! Entering a statement just for randoms. I finished building a bunny house for Storm. He still managed to climb out once but he can?'t do it again! So he'll have enough room even at night!


----------



## raven123

Catlyn said:


> I wish i could in real life! Mobile game flight simulators don't count in such cases, right?
> 
> The person below me has subscribed to/ followed a fellow bunny parent. I have!



True! 
The person bellow me has a dwarf rabbit.


----------



## Hermelin

True, he often get mistaken for a kit or a bunny under a year old. Only because of his small size. 

The person below me have been bitten at least once by a bunny ☺


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I’ve been bitten a lot more than once by a bunny (not Apollo).

The person below me has adopted a baby rabbit


----------



## Catlyn

No, i haven't. I wish i could've but none of the shelters in estonia have any bunnies like, ever!
There are all sorts of farmers and breeders but no buns to get from the shelters....
That's why i'm going to have a looong hit or miss situation when we bring home a girl for Storm.

The person below me somehow just doesn't mind when their bunny hurts them.
I've collected a couple of small scars from Storm's scrapings but i'm like "meh whatever...." (just 'cause he had extra pointy nails)


----------



## raven123

True. My bunny didn’t like when we had to give her the medicine after she got spayed so she would try to chew on whatever is under her, sometimes that would be my leg, my finger, my arm, or a blanket but I never really minded.

the person below me free roams their bunny in their entire house.


----------



## Catlyn

Not entirely. We don't give Storm access to the small bedroom because we need it for neutral territory later down the line, same goes for the closetroom.

The person below me has an extremely jumpy chirpy bunny. Mine is able to jump over walls 80cm high.


----------



## Mac189

I do! Foxwell delights in acrobatics and using other items to hop up in order to get even higher. He's a wild man, but a total sweetie.

The person below me prefers savory over sweet.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True!
The person below me has a bicycle.


----------



## raven123

False. I want one though

The person below me has their driving license.


----------



## Catlyn

False. I have to wait two years until i can go make a full liscense. I could make an incomplete one now but it's not worth it.

The person below has a he-bun


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

True! I’ve actually never owned a doe!

The person below me likes lions


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True!
The person below me has owned a cat.


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah, i have! I don't remember our first one at all. The second kitten baby we had for only a week was an attention lover girl named Blacky. She must've come to us with a disease as she was very frail and weak, vomiting and whatnot. At least so i remeber. Out last cat was Niki. She was a wonderful black-and-white mixed breed kitty! None of us really knows what happened to her-in and out she went as pleased and one day she just never came back...

I had a big black fluffy dog named Krässu from when i was 2 to 12, he was just taken away. In the same time we had two different girl dogs, both german sheperd mixes. First one was Stella, don't remember what happened to her. Roxy was also just taken away one day.
We kept a pup from the two, an all-black chubster. We gave him away a year later to a family who wanted him.

The person below me has had dogs before.


----------



## Hermelin

False, but I’ll be getting a dog next year if everything goes well 

The person below me like listening to orchestra playing pieces/music.


----------



## Catlyn

I'm not sure about that. I lack contact with such music, really. Reccommendations are welcome!

The person below me is in Europe.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

False.



The person below me loves birds.


----------



## BunBun71

Kind of.


The person below me has a cat.


----------



## Mac189

True, I have two 16 year old cats named Skinny and Shy!

The person below me was a nervous wreck when they took their bunny in to be spayed or neutered


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True! I got her done last week and I was so worried!

The person below me loves to eat!


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

JazzPizzazz said:


> True! I got her done last week and I was so worried!
> 
> The person below me loves to eat!



110% true!

The person below me has ducks :3


----------



## Catlyn

No but i'd like to have all sorts of farm birds one day!

The person below me isn't heavily affected by the virus roaming around?

I was never heavily affected, living in the small middle of nowhere and somewhat naturally cooped-in lifestyle let me lead a fairly normal life with all the rage going on around. I got to stay with my sick bun from march to june since schools switched online but other than that nothing changed for me. Lucky us that the vets are open!


----------



## Hermelin

True, I can’t truly see anything different around me but I’m in sweden, we had a different approach compared with the rest of the world

Online courses and me not working is the only difference for me. I know a lot more people have been impacted. But me always having a shut in life style don’t notice the difference when going out. Who knows it might be different later, the pandemic is still not over yet. I’m just keep on spending time with the bunnies and my dad.

The person below me it’s an extrovert


----------



## Hollandblaze03

False! I am a very anxious person so I am an introvert.

The person below me has rescued a bunny from a shelter.


----------



## Hollandblaze03

Hollandblaze03 said:


> False! I am an extreme introvert.
> 
> The person below me has rescued a bunny from a shelter.


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Hollandblaze03 said:


> False! I am a very anxious person so I am an introvert.
> 
> The person below me has rescued a bunny from a shelter.



No I have not. Though I've only had one bunny so far!

The person below me plays a band instrument.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I play clarinet!
The person below me *state fact*


----------



## Oceanie

My favorite populations of orca are the Southern Residents, New Zealand, and Icelandic orca. 

The person below me loves to go tidepooling.


----------



## Mac189

I sure do! I attend university in a city on the Northern Coast of Puget Sound, so tidepooling is definitely a beloved pastime of a biology nerd such as myself. My favorite finds are limpets and sea urchins!

The person below has seen the other lagomorph (besides rabbits), the Pika, in the wild before. They are probably one of the cutest animals in existance.


----------



## Oceanie

Mac189 said:


> I sure do! I attend university in a city on the Northern Coast of Puget Sound, so tidepooling is definitely a beloved pastime of a biology nerd such as myself. My favorite finds are limpets and sea urchins!
> 
> The person below has seen the other lagomorph (besides rabbits), the Pika, in the wild before. They are probably one of the cutest animals in existance.


Oh, I'm in the Puget Sound area! Which university, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Mac189

Oceanie said:


> Oh, I'm in the Puget Sound area! Which university, if you don't mind sharing?


I go to Western Washington in Bellingham!


----------



## raven123

Mac189 said:


> I sure do! I attend university in a city on the Northern Coast of Puget Sound, so tidepooling is definitely a beloved pastime of a biology nerd such as myself. My favorite finds are limpets and sea urchins!
> 
> The person below has seen the other lagomorph (besides rabbits), the Pika, in the wild before. They are probably one of the cutest animals in existance.


False. I have never seen one in person before.

the person below me has a pair of rabbits.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

False. I don't even have 1 rabbit yet.  

The person below me loves kittens.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I do!
The person below me made YouTube channel for your bun! (if so i'd love to see!)


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> I do!
> The person below me made YouTube channel for your bun! (if so i'd love to see!)



Well... it's in progress!

The person below me likes running breed rabbits (ie Tans, English Spots, Belgian Hares, Checkered Giants).


----------



## Oceanie

Me and Bun-uccino said:


> Well... it's in progress!
> 
> The person below me likes running breed rabbits (ie Tans, English Spots, Belgian Hares, Checkered Giants).


True, I like all rabbits so yeah 

The person below me likes cream-of-mushroom soup (Yes, I do like it lol)


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Oceanie said:


> True, I like all rabbits so yeah
> 
> The person below me likes cream-of-mushroom soup (Yes, I do like it lol)



I surprisingly haven't tried it!

The person below me has barn cats.


----------



## SableSteel

Nope! As a birdwatcher I'm against outdoor or barn cats; they kill billions of wild birds each year and have a much shorter livespan than indoor cats, with all the dangers such as cars, coyotes, etc.

The person below me has a garden


----------



## Oceanie

SableSteel said:


> Nope! As a birdwatcher I'm against outdoor or barn cats; they kill billions of wild birds each year and have a much shorter livespan than indoor cats, with all the dangers such as cars, coyotes, etc.
> 
> The person below me has a garden


True! My mom and I started a big garden this year.

The person below me has seen a shark in the wild.


----------



## SableSteel

True! I've seen a lot of leopard sharks around the shores of san diego

The person below me listens to audiobooks


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

True! I listen to lots of audio books.
The person below me is small for their age!


----------



## raven123

False. I’m average for my age.

the person below me loves anime.


----------



## Hermelin

True, I have a list of anime I’m supposed to watch but I have yet found the energy. I want to focus when I watch them (active watching) otherwise you miss the story. 

The person below me have played games with a game cube


----------



## BunBun71

False. 


The person below me loves rats. I do not like rats.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I don't like rats! (i like the game rats tho)
the person below me knows who the Busby quintuplets are!


----------



## Oceanie

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> I don't like rats! (i like the game rats tho)
> the person below me knows who the Busby quintuplets are!


False, I've never heard of them before. 

The person below me has a name with an ocean/beach-related meaning. (My name, Mara, means "sea" in Gaelic).


----------



## raven123

I don’t think so... I mean my name is Ruby so... yeah....
The person below me owns a dog.


----------



## Oceanie

False, I own a cat.

The person below me has been to any one of the San Juan Islands in Washington state.


----------



## Mac189

True! I love the Friday Harbor area and Afterglow Vista is certainly worth a trip!

The person below me is a dog lover


----------



## Hermelin

True, I always get happy when I see a dog and most dog owners in my area knows me. Specially the older generations that have seen me grow up  

The person below me like the movies Atlantis-the lost empire and treasure planet (both are disney movies).


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yes! 
The person bellow me was named after somthing inspiring (i was named after the word Hope)


----------



## Hermelin

False, I have the same name as my father grandma. She died before I was born while my little brother was named after my father grandma brother  You can totally guess my dad was a mothers boy when he was a kid.

But I’m glad my dad named me otherwise I would have a really weird filipino name if my mother got to decide.

The person below me likes currant
_(Myself love red and white currant, black only good to make jelly/jam and juice). _


----------



## raven123

False. Never tried it.
The person below me owns a lot of fish.


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

raven123 said:


> False. Never tried it.
> The person below me owns a lot of fish.



Eh... we didn't have a lot of fish in the first place and they eventually all died.

The person below me prefers seafood over other types of meat.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

False  I love rabbits


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

The person below me likes rabbits (OVI


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

So guys sorry but I can't figure out how to make a new thread but how many people watch Lennon the Bunny YouTube (really great Rabbit advocate REALLY recommend her


----------



## Blue eyes

Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 said:


> So guys sorry but I can't figure out how to make a new thread but how many people watch Lennon the Bunny YouTube (really great Rabbit advocate REALLY recommend her


Her videos have been recommended occasionally here on RO. She has some good info, but should be taken with some measure of caution. She has become so popular that now she is sponsored by products which means she gets paid to support certain products even if they aren't best for a rabbit.  Also, her actual experience with rabbits seems to be limited to the one rabbit she has (ever had?). So some advice is based on just Lennon but won't apply to many other rabbits. That said, overall, the videos are mostly pretty good.

To post a new thread, click on Forums at the top and then choose one of the appropriate categories (eg. Health & Wellness, or Nutrition & Behavior). Once there look on the right side for the button "Post New Thread." Don't forget to go to the Introductions section and introduce yourself!


----------



## Blue eyes

Sorry to have broken up the chain here, so I'll re-post Lucas' qstn. 



Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 said:


> The person below me likes rabbits (OVI


----------



## Mac189

Blue eyes said:


> Sorry to have broken up the chain here, so I'll re-post Lucas' qstn.


Gosh, I like rabbits too! What a coincidence! 

The person below me has had a rabbit with two differently colored eyes. I had Jethro, a delightful lionhead mix, with one blue, one brown.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

True-ish. One of Oreo's eyes is sometimes blue sometimes brown. 
The person below me wants to get there bunny a friend!


----------



## Oceanie

False. I had to take my rabbit back 

The person below me: (say a fact about yourself)


----------



## Hermelin

I love eating sour fruits and candies, I like eating lemon with a little salt and chilliflakes. I always end up fighting over the lemons with my oldest brother because he also love having lemons as snack. 

The reason why there are many lemon trees growing at home 

The person below me like watching nature documentary _(I can spend hours watching different documentary about animals and natural phenomena). _


----------



## Oceanie

Hermelin said:


> I love eating sour fruits and candies, I like eating lemon with a little salt and chilliflakes. I always end up fighting over the lemons with my oldest brother because he also love having lemons as snack.
> 
> The reason why there are many lemon trees growing at home
> 
> The person below me like watching nature documentary _(I can spend hours watching different documentary about animals and natural phenomena). _


Yep, I love to watch ocean documentaries

The person below me likes roleplaying (online or live-action)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

No, I don't.
The person below me has seen the show Extinct or Alive


----------



## Catlyn

I've never heard of it. Now i'm intriqued to watch it!

The person below me has taken part in theatrical plays!


----------



## Hermelin

True/false 

If you mean being in the background and playing music, I’ve done but as acting never. My aniexty before was quite bad among people and standing in front of people made me want to cry. I’ve only nearly broken down in front of people but had a few break downs when I manage to be alone. 

The only role/ theatrical I’ve done was during my conformation where I acted as the bad guy that bully a person when I was a teenager and later killed the main person when I was an adult. I only needed to say two things, it was more shoting the person and robbing him. Have no idea why I got the bad guy role being the shyest of the lot. Don’t know if church stuff counts 

The person below me will get a driving license or have a driving license for a manual car ( a car with a stick).


----------



## Catlyn

I want to get one when i'm old enough- manual drive cars? In estonia you just have general liscense and whatecer geared car the examinator hasthe one you have to use but your relatives can teach the other gear car and you'll still be able to drive a ok.

The person below me has less snow than usual compared to 5yrs ago.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Blue eyes said:


> Her videos have been recommended occasionally here on RO. She has some good info, but should be taken with some measure of caution. She has become so popular that now she is sponsored by products which means she gets paid to support certain products even if they aren't best for a rabbit.  Also, her actual experience with rabbits seems to be limited to the one rabbit she has (ever had?). So some advice is based on just Lennon but won't apply to many other rabbits. That said, overall, the videos are mostly pretty good.
> 
> To post a new thread, click on Forums at the top and then choose one of the appropriate categories (eg. Health & Wellness, or Nutrition & Behavior). Once there look on the right side for the button "Post New Thread." Don't forget to go to the Introductions section and introduce yourself!


Very good point I just wanted to mention her cause she helped me a LOT when I knew Absolutely nothing about rabbits (In fact one of the reasons I 'm now a member of RO is cause I want to learn even more about rabbits


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

True. I normally get 2-3 ft about 7 times per winter. This year in total we had 1 foot of of snow.
The person below me has children.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Please help this girl her baby bunnys have mucus in poop and you know a lot about rabbits it's in New posts


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Please go to new posts  to big poops and muccus


----------



## raven123

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> True. I normally get 2-3 ft about 7 times per winter. This year in total we had 1 foot of of snow.
> The person below me has children.


I have my bunnies which I sometimes call them my babies but other than them nope.
The person below me doesn’t have rabbits as their favorite animals.


----------



## Oceanie

raven123 said:


> I have my bunnies which I sometimes call them my babies but other than them nope.
> The person below me doesn’t have rabbits as their favorite animals.


Eh somewhat true? I love bunnies but I think I love whales more-

The person below me travels a lot.


----------



## Mac189

Oooo... This is a complicated answer for me. While I LOVE rabbits, My other favorite is Pangolins, specifically ground pangolins, which I adore and will discuss with anyone who will listen.

The person below me put WAY more thought into their bunnies names than makes logical sense.


----------



## Oceanie

Mac189 said:


> Oooo... This is a complicated answer for me. While I LOVE rabbits, My other favorite is Pangolins, specifically ground pangolins, which I adore and will discuss with anyone who will listen.
> 
> The person below me put WAY more thought into their bunnies names than makes logical sense.


Hahah me. Before I adopted Chamomile, her picture online wasn't very good quality so it made her look really orange. I wanted to name all my pets after herbs, so I desperately tried to find an orange-colored herb lol. I eventually gave up and when I actually saw her in person it turns out she was brown-furred, so I went through all that trouble for nothing. 

The person below me is an artist.


----------



## Catlyn

Somewhat so. I like creating art on paper most commonly with fineliners and pencils but i occasionally have a laugh trying, yet failing, to improve my digital art skills.
If anyone knows a good free drawing program, please reccommend! (Krita crashed on me and fieralpaca isn't easy to use)

The person below me is sick of google and its ads.


----------



## Hermelin

False I never see google ads, I have adblockers on both my phone and computer. Only time I pause the adblock is to support sites that run on ads to keep it working. 

The person below me enjoy being near the forest instead of the ocean.


----------



## Catlyn

Never been to the ocean, seen the gulf of the sea 10 times or so, not sure if it counts. But i do love forest chirping and leaves rustling more than the shrieks of the gulls. A silent stream flowing in the woods is the best addition. So yes.

The person below me considers themselves lucky. I really don't.


----------



## Hermelin

True, I think it all come down to perspective and how you see things but I have poor luck in games 

The person below me have green tumbs


----------



## Catlyn

Do you mean thumbs? As in a person who likes gardening? Yes, absolutely! Our land is poor so nothing really grows, but we had radishes that stiffened up, blooming potatoes, dill, chinacabbage and leafy lettuce. I couldn't get my hands on herbs like mint or parsley so yes. But Storm still eats the dill and lettuce!

The person below me is in continental europe


----------



## Nuage

False Im in northern North America.
The person below me gave there bunny a middle name.


----------



## Catlyn

No, Storm doesn't have a middle name or last name. But before he had his first name we called him Väike Poiss just because he was small.

The person below me knows an estonian word from the top of their head.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False but I looked up Estonian words and I didn't even know that half of these words exisited.
The person below me is still in grade school.


----------



## Catlyn

Not sure???? A second-year vocational school student next year!

The person below me is better than average on poetry


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False. I'm horrible at righting poetry.
The person below me *state fact*


----------



## Catlyn

Watches silly shows for fun! And i hate historical dramas. Scandals aren't just my plate.

The person below me has something they absolutely despise and something they'd go hype for any moment!
I'm curious to know what they are!


----------



## Mac189

I give my bunnies ridiculously long, frankly sort of silly names, Although they never seem to mind. Willa's full name is Willa Cather, Fox's is William Foxwell Albright, I had a past bunny named Leroy Jethro Adrian Gibbs and his son, Neal George Caffery... On my potential future name list is Binford, Pig Weed, Walker, and Kroeber... although I hope to be two bunny parent only for hopefully the next ten plus years! 

The person below me loves road trips.


----------



## Catlyn

Not really.... I've never experienced a full-on road trip so i'm not sure but i love seeing new places!

The person below me *enter statement*


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Hates wearing make up. I hate make up.
The person below me eats healthy.


----------



## Oceanie

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> Hates wearing make up. I hate make up.
> The person below me eats healthy.


I do. I try to eat healthy because it just makes me feel better when I do. I barely eat artificial sugar or junk food. 

The person below me has some weird food combinations they like


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah! Short cucumber and honey all the way!

I also hate makeup. The only time i've ever had full-on makeup was for one performance since all the other dancers had it. We were all so different so the dark makeup didn't work well for most of us. The other bad part about that dance was the hair- strong tiny waves pulled and combed and lacquered every which way. SOOO painful! They had to do my makeup thrice 'cause tears kept flowing on me. It ended up so bad after the dance that i seriously considered having a bobcut like in grade 1. So glad that didn't.
Which brings me to the next statement:

The person below me has a sensitive scalp.


----------



## raven123

false... I think...

the person below me wants to have bunnies instead of children.


----------



## Catlyn

Having a human kid/s might or might not be a good idea.... For now i'm sure happy with my boy bunny! I even toss around jokes with him.

Bff: you have a boy? (Boy=poiss, equivalent of boyfriend)
Me: yeah sure! He's soft and friendly and nice, an adorable clean freak. He's so fit too, and oh dear how much energy he has! Such a pretty boyyy.
Bff: oh what? Rlly? Send a pic!
Me: snags a mugshot of Musti/Storm (made the joke couple of times w diff buns)
Bff: hahahhah
Me: haha what'd you expect?

The person below me has also made jokes including their bun.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I have.
The person below me has /has almost gt tripped over by there bunny and broken a bone.


----------



## Catlyn

Oh boy is that true! Both Musti and Storm would race between our legs, making us trip and stumble all the time!

The person below me always feels anxious taking a new bun home.


----------



## Hermelin

False, I always feel excited and happy. I know how my bunnies react to new smells of bunnies and how they will act. 

The person below me have seen and know what Eurovision is


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah! I haven't kept it consistent in watching though, have had more important stuff going on than tv. But somehow i always happen to watch the swedes perform, just as i happen to see estonians perform. All of them are amazing though!

The person below me wanted to have a job as a doctor/vet/nurse (medical)


----------



## Hermelin

Catlyn said:


> Yeah! I haven't kept it consistent in watching though, have had more important stuff going on than tv. But somehow i always happen to watch the swedes perform, just as i happen to see estonians perform. All of them are amazing though!
> 
> The person below me wanted to have a job as a doctor/vet/nurse (medical)



True, maybe pharmacist count but I wanted to be a vet. But I have bad grades, so I couldn’t. While nurse is one hell of a stressing job which would make me sick, so I quit after a year into my studies. I went with pharmacist instead and planning to specialize within clinical pharmacy after a year break after my bachelor and will later fix my master. Trying to find a supervisor for my bachelor within my area of studies. 

The person below me like singing karaoke


----------



## Catlyn

I'm more better at singing either with the singer(toned down) or without any sound, just my audio. Slmehow karaoke just doesn't fit me...That doesn't stop me from liking it though!

*The person below me has hair long enough to hinder them in some activities*!

ME ALL OVER!
I, for example, cannot brush my teeth without EVER getting toothpaste on my hair. These stupid long lonely strands! When i'm elbowing around or doing any moving in bed, to better position myself, i always end up stepping on and pulling my own hair. Wind! I'm trying to see! Hair sticking out of shirt collars and arm holes. 
And the worst thing is: them long strands getting caught in my glasses' nose holder pins or (whatever they're called moving parts)! It sometimes takes ages to get it loose again!
Please tell me you can at least relate!


----------



## Nuage

False, but I used to.
The person elow me is going to set up a new rabbit set up soon!


----------



## Catlyn

Not true! Because i already did it the day before yesterday!

The person below me has had rabbits of only one gender! (My only-boy-buns streak continued with Lümi being a boy!)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yep my only bun Oreo is a girl so I have. 
The person below me likes how there bunny smells. I do. Oreo smells like dryer sheets! lol


----------



## Hermelin

True/False, my bunnies smell like hay which I’m allergic to and sometimes one of my bunnies will stink because of dirty scent glands which means I need to clean him. But sometimes they will smell good 

The person below love making ice tea during hot weather


----------



## Catlyn

Never made it so i wouldn't know! I love eating it though!

The person below me likes grapes.


----------



## Oceanie

Catlyn said:


> Never made it so i wouldn't know! I love eating it though!
> 
> The person below me likes grapes.


I do! I love to eat frozen grapes. 

The person below me has never broken a bone.


----------



## Hermelin

Oceanie said:


> I do! I love to eat frozen grapes.
> 
> The person below me has never broken a bone.



False/ True, never got it confirmed by a doctor , took it as a bad sprain and a bruising. I hurt my tailbone once, had pain for over 5 months and took bad sprain on my left hand fingers but they set wrong at least I had the decenty to tape it up to support them so they didn’t get all too bent and noticble. But I still have trouble with fine controlling with left hand and had a struggle playing violin  I gave up on the violin after that.

I was used to getting hurt and just thought I can handle the pain, so it can’t be anything seriously like broken bones/ fracture. My parents never noticed except my mom ask recently how my left hands fingers look weird when they are relaxed. 

So everyone when it hurt like hell, get it check up and don’t be a stubborn fool like me 

The person below me want to travel to iceland


----------



## Catlyn

Yeeees i wanna gooo! But travelling with family to anywhere has to wait-got other priorities!

The person below me has never travelled out of their country(or the neighbouring states if in USA)


----------



## Oceanie

Catlyn said:


> Yeeees i wanna gooo! But travelling with family to anywhere has to wait-got other priorities!
> 
> The person below me has never travelled out of their country(or the neighbouring states if in USA)


False, I've been to Canada and by the time I was 5, had travelled to almost half the US states. I've flown more than the average person, and I'm not even an adult yet. 

The person below me has eaten durian fruit.


----------



## Hermelin

True, I’ve eaten it when I visit my grandparents ☺

The person below me have eaten edible insects. _Myself have only tried once, I have the trouble overcoming the barrier of knowing what it is and the texture. I’m a picky eater when it comes to texture of the food, but will always at least try the things before I judge. _


----------



## Oceanie

Hermelin said:


> True, I’ve eaten it when I visit my grandparents ☺
> 
> The person below me have eaten edible insects. _Myself have only tried once, I have the trouble overcoming the barrier of knowing what it is and the texture. I’m a picky eater when it comes to texture of the food, but will always at least try the things before I judge. _


Gosh this is embarrassing, when I was little, there was an ant on my brownie and I ate it while it was on top of the brownie, smh. 

The person below me has played an online game then shortly quit because they didn't like the layout (I cant think of anything to put)


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah! Sometimes they get so confusing! 

The person below me has lost their phone in any permanent way.
The funniest way i ever lost my phone?
When i was in 4th grade my nice fat nokia was flushed down the toilet by my classmate.


----------



## Nuage

False, but I killed my phone by getting water in a crack.
The person below me doesn't like swimming.


----------



## Oceanie

HJ :) said:


> False, but I killed my phone by getting water in a crack.
> The person below me doesn't like swimming.


Seriously false. I absolutely LOVE water, I love being in it, around it, under it. I am also currently trying to get my freediver's certification. 

The person below me likes to make up little stories and envision yourself in them.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Very true!
The person below me has a diease.


----------



## Catlyn

HJ :) said:


> False, but I killed my phone by getting water in a crack.
> The person below me doesn't like swimming.


Still counts!


----------



## Catlyn

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> Very true!
> The person below me has a diease.


Somewhat true?
I wouldn't really call it a disease, but i have bronhhial asthma from a very young age. I wanna be a blood donor but i can't sinxe the stupid asyhma... I also have couple allergies.

The person below me has been/is/wants to be a blood donor


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False, because I'm to young to donate blood and I don't want to because almost everybody in my family passes out when they start to take blood out.
The person below me loves dogs.


----------



## raven123

Well I don’t love them but I like smaller dogs because I get scared a lot and dogs make me feel safer.
The person below me lives on a farm.


----------



## Spectralmoon

False... I live in the suburbs.
The person below me also has a cat.


----------



## Mac189

True! I have two 16-year-old cats named Shy and Skinny, I adore them both, although Skinny is very friendly and needy, so we are particularly good friends.

The person below me is happy in their job or career!


----------



## Spectralmoon

True! I love being a massage therapist and haven't regretted the career change at all.

The person below me is a side sleeper.


----------



## Catlyn

True! I sleep every way possible as well, sometimes even flipside down!

The person below me enjoys a rare vacation. I'm enjoying a 3-day trip now, going home in the evening!


----------



## raven123

False. I like to stay home with my bunnies besides for when I have school (I love and miss school!) I also get slight anxiety because Im worried about my bunnies. 
The person below me knows how to do some sort of martial arts.


----------



## Nuage

False but I want to.
The person below me can name three types of rabbits of the top if there head.


----------



## raven123

True. Mini lop, New Zealand, and mini Rex. I can name a LOT more than that off the top of my head but those were the first to come to mind. 
the person below me is a college student.


----------



## Catlyn

I don't know... vocational school second-yearer in autumn.

The person below me has been bit by anything other than biting bugs.


----------



## Hermelin

True, been bitten by cats quite a lot (my godmother had a horrible cat). I still have the scars from one cat, it’s only from the 4 longer teeth and my little brother was a biter, I can’t miss my bunnies they have all bitten me at least once  

The person below me have spent a vacation on a cruise


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False, but I am next September.
The person below me would rather have a cat hen a dog


----------



## raven123

True. Cats I feel like are easier to clean up after and they are less loud and you don’t have to take them on walks every day.
The person below me gets stressed out too easily (like me).


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Way to true!
The person below me has/had a cavity.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

True well not anymore  
The person below me was once a waiter


----------



## Spectralmoon

False. The restaurant job that I had was cashier.

The person below me has a cluttered desk.  (I am also this person.)


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

true  
The person below me has not been outside for 4 days ish


----------



## raven123

I was outside just a little while ago so false. 
the person below me has a giant breed of rabbit.


----------



## Catlyn

True! A french lop i consider to be giant! Up to 8kg, usually a bit under 6 is big for us for rabbits, all the others my familä members might've had were under 2kg. I'm not sure how much larger can one go from that except for flemishes if found. Even frenchies are quite rare here.

The person below me owns/had owned lop/s


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True! I have a Miniature Lop called Lightning!


And R.I.P. his brother, Doader.


The person below me has a hobby.


----------



## raven123

True (everyone has hobbies) I have a lot of hobbies.
The person below me feels relaxed while cleaning.


----------



## Oceanie

Eh sometimes. 

The person below me: (say a fact)


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

True\False the only reason I go outside is to feed/water and take care of my bun. I don't really ever go outside unless I need too because of all the mosquitos (and a strangely annoying amount of horseflies this year).

The person below me has horses.


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Oops I ment to send that to Lucas the buns comment. Well I guess I will reply to Oceanie's comment instead.

I really like back wards stroking pretty colored rollback fur (I know odd, right?) 

The person below me has horses.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False, but I want to.
The person below me wants to live in a tiny house.


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Yes! But I am going to live on a lot of land so I can have a lot of animals!

The person below me has more than one rabbit.


----------



## raven123

True. I have three. 
the person below me is popular on social media.


----------



## Spectralmoon

Probably false... I'm pretty shy and don't keep up with IG at all.
The person below me collects something pretty cool.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I guess??? I collect painted rocks that people leave in the neighborhood because here is a whole take a rock give a rock thingy in my neighborhood.
The person below me is messy.


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Well... Messy but organized. I know where everything is it just looks messy.

The person below me has heard of warrior cats before.


----------



## raven123

True. I was in love with that series for a while but then it got weird and I grew out of it. 
the person below me has heard of/read wings of fire before.


----------



## Oceanie

raven123 said:


> True. I was in love with that series for a while but then it got weird and I grew out of it.
> the person below me has heard of/read wings of fire before.


One of my favorite series, actually! Turtle is my favorite heh. Also same here for Warriors, but I like the fanart and such.

The person below me likes the smell of freshly mowed grass (weird, I know, but it smells nice to me)


----------



## Mac189

I 


Oceanie said:


> One of my favorite series, actually! Turtle is my favorite heh. Also same here for Warriors, but I like the fanart and such.
> 
> The person below me likes the smell of freshly mowed grass (weird, I know, but it smells nice to me)


I love that scent (I also really enjoyed the Warriors books when I was younger, and occasionally still for good old nostalgia)

The person below me loves pie!


----------



## Catlyn

Yes! Pies and pastries, cakes and buns, you name it! I'm an absolute sweet-tooth! I don't eat that much for what i look like, but since i'm a freak for sweets you can bet i'm a little on the chubby side.
I've failed on reducing sugars many times but i'm going at it!


----------



## Catlyn

Catlyn said:


> Yes! Pies and pastries, cakes and buns, you name it! I'm an absolute sweet-tooth! I don't eat that much for what i look like, but since i'm a freak for sweets you can bet i'm a little on the chubby side.
> I've failed on reducing sugars many times but i'm going at it!


The person below me hasn't ridden a train


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

False I've ridden on a few trains at some sort of train museum in Illinois and I of course ridden the monorail at Disney World (If that counts). 

The person below me has a YouTube channel.


----------



## Catlyn

I do but i haven't posted any videos on it. Does that still count?.
The person below me loves soft stuff


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Sorta I love soft things but when It comes to laying on soft things I prefer cold role XD.

The person below me has heard of the Nederlandse Kooikerhondje (my favorite dog breed of all time!).


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Oops I ment floor not role


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

True!!!!
The person below me likes pork.


----------



## m4ddi3b

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> True!!!!
> The person below me likes pork.


I’m a veggie so no
Person below me rides horses?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Bareback when I was younger. Person below me likes big dogs!


----------



## Hermelin

True, I love larger dog breeds 

The person below me is scared of spiders


----------



## Catlyn

Nope! I used to be but not anymore! Couple years back i let a daddy-long-legs walk on my arm as i listened to people behind me scream! That poor guy was stuck in a bus...

The oerson below me uses fly ribbons


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

No we just use fly swatters and bug zappers.

The person below me likes root beer floats.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

False, but I like orange soda floats.
The person below me is hungry.


----------



## Catlyn

Not now.

The person below me has a drunkard mum. She's so annoying!


----------



## raven123

False. 
The person below me goes to (or has gone to) a prep school


----------



## Catlyn

Noo, estonia doesn't have prep schools. But i've been to quite a lot of after-curricular meets with teachers just to learn some extra.

The person below me doesn't think that rew and bew look odd or ugly.


----------



## Hermelin

True, they are cute 

The person below me enjoy spending time outdoors


----------



## raven123

True.
The person below me knows what their school year is going to be like next year. (If you’re still in school)


----------



## Catlyn

Sort of?
Lots of free-working in the school resto, practically no theoretical studies like languages, biology, math, etc. Almost no aftercurricular (or even curricular) hobbies.
And if lucky maybe a chance to school in the kitchen abroad if that makes sense, i don't know to explain any better.

The person below me *enter statement*


----------



## Oceanie

Catlyn said:


> Sort of?
> Lots of free-working in the school resto, practically no theoretical studies like languages, biology, math, etc. Almost no aftercurricular (or even curricular) hobbies.
> And if lucky maybe a chance to school in the kitchen abroad if that makes sense, i don't know to explain any better.
> 
> The person below me *enter statement*


I like food

The person below me also likes food


----------



## raven123

True (everyone likes food)

the person below me likes to research about animals (like me)


----------



## Oceanie

raven123 said:


> True (everyone likes food)
> 
> the person below me likes to research about animals (like me)


Hahah, I love to research orcas, who would have guessed it?

The person below me likes to read Harry Potter


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

False! 
The person below me loves birds!


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah! I sort of wanted a parrot or parakeet before i wanted a bunny but we didn't want up to 80 years of commitment, 12 was more than enough for us at that time.

The person below me loves music. If so, what bands/musicians?


----------



## raven123

True. I like owl city, Andy Grammer, Queen, The Beach Boys, and a lot of others.
The person below me likes rom com movies


----------



## Spectralmoon

False. I might be able to sit through it with someone, but I won't watch them on my own.
The person below me drives an SUV.


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

True! I LOVE Twenty One Pilots! (I named my two parakeets after them actually! Tyler & Josh!!) 

The person below me is a BIG dog person!


----------



## raven123

False. Love bunnies more.

the person below me doesn’t live with their parents.


----------



## Nuage

False, I'm under age.


----------



## Nuage

The person below me likes cider.


----------



## Spectralmoon

True. All forms.

The person below me goes for night walks.


----------



## Catlyn

I do sometimes when i'm in the house on our own plot. Walk back and forth the single road. Quieter and safer traffic here, also no shady people staggering about. In the apartment i just don't dare step out at night. One drunkard driver "mowed down" a street light right next to our apatment...

The person below me has less clothes than their family members. 

Compared to my sister, i might as well have no clothes at all-she sorted her clothes and discarded two biiig trashbags of clothes. She could still have as much or more...


----------



## Oceanie

Catlyn said:


> I do sometimes when i'm in the house on our own plot. Walk back and forth the single road. Quieter and safer traffic here, also no shady people staggering about. In the apartment i just don't dare step out at night. One drunkard driver "mowed down" a street light right next to our apatment...
> 
> The person below me has less clothes than their family members.
> 
> Compared to my sister, i might as well have no clothes at all-she sorted her clothes and discarded two biiig trashbags of clothes. She could still have as much or more...


Mhm, I never find clothes that are my style so I don't have many lol.

The person below me has met people they wish they never met.


----------



## Hermelin

True but that just life 

The person below me have a good bond with their sibblings.


----------



## Catlyn

Sort of? Sis and i used to have quarrels and spats all the time, but i guess we've grown up since there are fights no more. We don't talk much though, we are stationed far apart and there's nothing common in us anymore....

The person below me has cooked jam/jelly whatever of that sort on their own.


----------



## Nuage

True.
The person bellow me sleeps a lot.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Mark Knopfler--Dire Straits, have seen them 6 times--a guitar God and great writer. The person below me likes cartoons!


----------



## Hermelin

True, I love watching cartoons. I often watch them with friends or family, specially my dad because he also enjoy watching cartoons. 

The person below enjoy reading comics


----------



## Catlyn

If manga and webtoons count then yes, since i haven't found online comics.

The person below me has pet-owning friends.


----------



## raven123

True. I feel like everyone has friends who own pets.
The person below me owns a larger farm animal like a pig, goat, cow, horse, etc.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

False; I own two buns and a Beagle.

The person below me owns a cat.


----------



## Oceanie

JazzPizzazz said:


> False; I own two buns and a Beagle.
> 
> The person below me owns a cat.


Mhm, I have a small grey kitty named Jasmine.

The person below me likes to make up little characters


----------



## raven123

True.
The person below me has/had a diary.


----------



## Mac189

Nancy McClelland said:


> Mark Knopfler--Dire Straits, have seen them 6 times--a guitar God and great writer. The person below me likes cartoons!


I am unbelievably jealous and impressed! I grew up listening to Knopfler and I'll bet Telegraph Road and Sailing to Philidelphia live is close to a religious experience!

I do not keep a diary, but I've carried a small notebook at all times for years to write down interesting occurrences, facts, stories, or ideas. my little pile of used-up notebooks is one of my favorite possessions.

The person below loves stopping in a place they've never been before and imagining what it's like to live there and know the location like the back of their hand


----------



## Catlyn

Absolutely true! Especialy goes for no-man-lands when i wonder what sort of farm house complex might be there!

The person below me is a complete dunce when it comes to makeup and beauty treatment. I'm so horrible i can't even properly use eyelash care products!


----------



## Nuage

Very true! I'm so bad that I somehow have got foundation in the back of m hair.
The person below me has small feet.


----------



## Hermelin

False, I’m 5,7 so can’t really have small feet 

The person below me have/had a rebellious period


----------



## Catlyn

Like in teenage rebellion? Somewhat going on, since mum's alco problems have been flaming up recently, other issues also get kicked up a few notches. Not great, i'll have to hope it'll pass....

Person below me *enter fact&


----------



## raven123

I have stood at the edge of a cliff with my friend and wasn’t scared at all when it would’ve been easy to fall and die or get badly injured.
The person below me is very daring and courageous (like me ).


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Honestly, nope. I’m the most scaredy cat of them all, and I always have been. But at the same time, I would do things that my family wouldn’t do. Like hold a python on my neck, or want to go cage diving with sharks 

The person below me has a social media account for their rabbit?!


----------



## Hermelin

True, I can’t spam all my pictures of my bunnies to my family. So I use insta to share pictures of my bunnies to family, only have 10 people following 

The person below me love animals


----------



## Catlyn

Duh, if you have any pet you sre sure to love animals, otherwise what's the point? Yes i do love animals and pets so much, i often daydream of having a self-sustainable have-it-all farm!

The person below me listens to foreign music.


----------



## raven123

False. 
the person below me likes shows more than movies.


----------



## Nuage

False- I'd rather watch youtube.
The person below me dances


----------



## EclipseTheLionhead

False - I can't dance to save my life
The person below me likes to cosplay


----------



## Mac189

I can't say I've done a whole lot of cosplaying, although my sister and I will get together for Halloween and we can cosplay a fantastic Hawkeye and Black Widow duo. We'll wander downtown and let kids use us to complete the Avengers group for their parent's photos, given that there are lots of the other four Avengers, but seldom any other Hawkeye and Black Widows. It's a good time and gives us an excuse to keep trick or treating!

The person below me has an irrational fear


----------



## Hermelin

True, I don’t like heights and have trouble being around people (social anxiety ). At least I have learned cooping mechanism to handle it so it don’t go way out of hand. Just took a few years but still have a long way to go. I still keep a certain distance to my closest friends 

The person below me have had a celebrity crush


----------



## Catlyn

False! I have never had a crush on someone at all, as far as i'm aware.

The person below me can explain to dumb me what crushing feels like. If you can, please do!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

My personal favorites are "SULTANS" and "Romeo and Juliet" We do stop a lot to photo scenery on long bike trips. The person below me likes "old movies".


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True! I really love old style and music too!

The person below me wants / has a Flemish Giant.


----------



## raven123

I might get one someday in the future but I’m not sure.
The person below me has a long haired rabbit.


----------



## Oceanie

Chamomile is a lionhead, she had such pretty fur. To those of you who aren't aware, the shelter wrongly informed us that she was an outgoing bunny. We adopted her and soon realized she was very mellow. There's nothing wrong with that of course, but she was a stray and it lead her to become traumatized of dogs and other loud noises. My neighbors have very loud dogs, and she would thump whenever she heard them. My mom and I made the hard desision of bringing her back to the shelter.

The person below me loves whales heh (tell me which one is your favorite, if you do).


----------



## Catlyn

I find orca whales really pretty, they look almost regal and that "fake eye" always gets me.

The person below me has broken-patterned bun/s


----------



## Mac189

I do! My Willa is one of prettiest little bunnies on earth, although I'm slightly biased!

The person below me is guilty of being a little too generous with bunny treats


----------



## Catlyn

Not anymore! When i first got Musti i gave loads of bad stuff since i didn't know any better(we've all been there)
But after about half a year after that i learned and adapted to giving treats and pellets sparingly!

The person below me has buns who like to climb on tables and tear down unprotected bits of wallpaper


----------



## raven123

False... I think. Well for now My bunnies live in a playpen so they don’t really get out much besides for when I let them out occasionally. I’ve never seen them do that so idk. (They live in a playpen until Skylar is spayed and litter trained)
the person below me got a rabbit and never did any research at the start.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

True  in my defense I was 12
and my aunt and uncle begged us to take Lucas
Cause Their 3 year old daughter put him in an oven and a lunch box. (No wonder he was aggressive) but now he’s the sweetest lil’ bun ever (yes I’m biased.
*BUT* I’m very much Informed now

The person below listens to the Eagles.


----------



## Catlyn

The who? (No i don't)

The person below me likes eagles, the birds.


----------



## raven123

I mean they’re cool but i don’t obsess over them.
The person below me has a large family (I have 15 cousins and 5 siblings )


----------



## Hermelin

True I can’t keep track of them, I have 5 sibblings, so one niece and 5 nephews. Oldest nephew is 6 year younger than me ☺

How can you keep tract of cousins? only uncles and aunts I will be up on 15  then all the kids of them. I know from mother side I have 10 cousins but my dads side I don’t really know because many of my cousins kids are my age. I know I have a whole village that are relatives to me some way, where my grandparents lives (mother side). I can’t keep tract of them all and just ask my mom when I can’t recognize them and how they are related to me. I just fake that I remember them specially when they know who I am and what I’m doing but I have no idea who they are 

The person below me have a good relationship with their relatives.


----------



## Catlyn

I used to, but i don't get involved in their lives much. I on the other part have a small cousin count, maybe only 10, their wives and kids, so i'd say no nore than 30 cousins and other relatives for me to remember. Most come from my dad's older sister's kids and their families. Some of them i haven't seen for six years so when i went to one relative's funeral in june i had no idea who the four kids were. That shall give you an idea of how close or not we are.

The person below me has heard of/ has done inktober, huevember, nanowrimo or any other monthly challenge of that sort.


----------



## raven123

I’ve heard of inktober.
The person below me has an annoying younger sibling.


----------



## Nuage

Nope, I have an older brother though.
The person bellow me a germaphobe


----------



## SableSteel

Nope. I grew up around horses and farms, playing in the dirt, and I work in agriculture so I can't expect to stay _too_ clean lol. 

Back up a bit to @Catlyn I do nanowrimo and inktober most years. 

The person below me really likes houseplants.


----------



## Catlyn

SableSteel said:


> Nope. I grew up around horses and farms, playing in the dirt, and I work in agriculture so I can't expect to stay _too_ clean lol.
> 
> Back up a bit to @Catlyn I do nanowrimo and inktober most years.
> 
> The person below me really likes houseplants.


Yes! Particularly cacti. They are all in the sunny side up apartment for now since we have to make sure bunbuns can't get to them.
I'd like to see your inktober works if you happen to participate this year!

The person below me has done calligraphy. (Art class counts too)


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True. I quite enjoy writing in medieval styles, and I mostly write normally in script.

The person below me likes to play poker.


----------



## Nuage

False, because I'v never played.
The person bellow me is afraid of spiders.


----------



## Catlyn

Nope! Not ever since i let one totally harmless papa long legs walk on my arm. I am still mildly displeased and uncomfy when i see them though. They're just so out of porpotion sometimes, depending on the species.

The person below me gets tired easily


----------



## Hermelin

True, I need to take a nap during the day otherwise I will get a tension headache and be grumpy. It will also have an impact on my memory. 

When someone ask me how I feel, the answer is I’m tired but I’m always tired. I just go with a scale the worse and easy to handle tired. When it’s on the bad side. I avoid driving car because you will feel like you are drunk and your reaction speed is non-existing. It become a real struggle when you try to take notes during a lecture because I start to see everything blurred. But I have good friends in university that knows my struggles and let me take picture of their notes, when it become too hard to focus 

The person below me have a favorite breed of bunnies _(Mine are Netherlands dwarf )_


----------



## JazzPizzazz

My favourite breeds are Rexes and Belgian Hares. 
The person below me has an interesting collection (shells, antiques, etc.)


----------



## Oceanie

Sketchbooks/Notebooks, since I draw quite often. I like to make fun of my old art . I also have a seaglass collection as well. I'm trying to maybe make jewelry out of some of the bigger pieces I've found.

The person below me started a trend online (I started a trend where we would sit in this one place everyday on an online game and just chat; lots of other people will come up to me and say "I always see you sitting here lol")


----------



## raven123

False.
The person below me has a social media account for their bun.


----------



## Nuage

True, Oreo has a Face Book and YouTube.
The person below me likes savory over sweet.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True, I really love Chilli Con Carne made with Quorn mince (vegan) and I prefer it much over sweet.

The person below me prefers lops to upright-eared rabbits.


----------



## raven123

I like lops better because you can pet between the ears more easily.
The person below me has a bad sleep schedule


----------



## Mac189

Guilty as charged... although being a student and working in a restaurant is guaranteed to make regular human sleep hours a little wonky .

The person below me has school starting soon!


----------



## Hermelin

True/false, I still have a month until my courses starts again but I’m going to help a friend studying for her re-exam. So I need to study to fresh up my memory about the course.

The person below me know how to eat with chopsticks (please give tips if you know, my new year promise was to learn )


----------



## Catlyn

Somewhat true. I do know how, and i manage to to eat with chopsticks somehow, if needed, but it's at such a basic level that i have no tips to share... Had to do quick observe-and-learn since i tagged along to a sushi bar one time. Was this other time too but what's a six-to-seven-year-old first grade european student know about using eastern utensils? Ahh those memories....

The person below me knows a foreign language if natively english, or knows multiple foreign languages if not natively english.

I'm estonian so it's my native language but i've almost completely learned english and somehow half-decently managed to learn russian as well. That teacher was not so great.
Foreign shows have also teached me some verbal japanese if that counts, and i also tried to learn the kana. Still haven't gotten past of remembering all the hiragana....


----------



## AnnieAsInTheMusical

Yup! It's like impossible to explain, but it's kind off similar to holding a pen. Once you've learned it just comes naturally!

The person below me has had a Netherland Dwarf.


----------



## Catlyn

Nope! Two times a purebreed french lop and once a smaller lop mix.

The person below me has had successful bonding experiences (bonding themselves instead of shelter etc)


----------



## raven123

True. My two little buns, Hermione and Skylar.
The person below me had/has a bunny that would like to sit in front of the vent all day. (Hermione does)


----------



## Nuage

True, Oreo will do that.
The person below is tired.


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah. Today I have to wash dishes the old fashioned way without running water cause it's an old house of ours, livable but not modernly upgraded. I also need to go collect strawwy grass for buns until dad can bring hay in the evening. They're all out (i let Lümi eat straight from the bag to get his gi moving and he ate more than i thought he would)
I am also running an inktober challenge in august, don't ask me why, so i also have to do that+finish last day's ink shading. I just finished mixing up the last of the old pellets too, more of a hassle. Besides, i went on a long bike hike yesterday so i'm still sore....

The person below me can name a person who never seems tired during awake hours.


----------



## raven123

True. My mom. She works so much and doesn’t really seem that tired. (She has 3 jobs)
The person below me has their own room.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Kind of. I’ve got my own room most of the time, but only on weekdays (my step-siblings stay on weekends). One of the problems with 9 siblings - nothing is really anyones 

The person below me has a fascination with *insert here*


----------



## Catlyn

*long hair.*
It's not that i have super long hair myself since it just won't grow past my waist, and it got matted all the time so i cut it shorter on the back, left long in front and coloured half of it red. My sis used to have super thick waist long hair too but she ended up cutting it short bcs of excess damage.
I am also visually attracted to dudes with long hair. Idk why but imho i just like the way it looks. (I have this thing where sometimes i will just listen to rock and heavy metal bands for their videos, though i enjoy the music just as much. Metallica, manowar, alice cooper among those few)
I also like combing through my friends' hair to feel those different textures, but i hate messing with hair in general so it's a two-sided blade.

The person below me has a fascination with *insert another thing*


----------



## Mac189

I tend to always be fascinated with something, although they change over time, I keep each fascination close to my heart. I am fascinated by pangolins (the conservation efforts are so interesting and pangolin biology is incredible), Peruvian archaeology and ecosystems (particularly the Chimor empire), and emergency medical knowledge (I was formerly certified as an EMT, although I had to let my license run out while in college). The world is full of SO many interesting things, I find it nearly impossible to not be obsessed!

The person below me has a fascination also *insert yet another here*


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I have a fascination with animal psychology (no, I’m not going into it as a job or anything like that) and just watching animals. I love how pure they are. I am especially intrigued by my Beagle’s maternal behaviour towards my rabbits.

The person below me likes music from the 50’s or before. (I love the 40’s music!)


----------



## raven123

Idk if the old music I listen to were made that long ago but I listen to some pretty old music. 
the person below me likes The Beach Boys.


----------



## Catlyn

No, i do not know who they are. The person below me has been to glastonbury or any other big music event.


----------



## Oceanie

I've been to small conerts at museums, but not any big ones. 

The person below me has been to Friday Harbor in the San Juan Islands. (Probably not but idk what to put so)


----------



## Mac189

Absolutely! What a delightful town with a wonderful bookstore. I also saw a lovely fox on the island and tried to test the fates by sitting in every chair at Afterglow Vista. Although I'm a skeptic, I was informed this is a guaranteed way to get haunted . Given my last year, this may be the case .

The person below me has a dream job/career (and tell us what it is).


----------



## Catlyn

Noooo, i'm a miserably undecisive student. I regret the proffession i went to study but i don't know what better to do.

The person below me has/had woolly rabbits before. Or perhaps other woolly creatures?


----------



## Nuage

False, but I want one.
Theperson below me stays up late.


----------



## raven123

True. 
the person below me lives next to a school.


----------



## sumashollands

False. I live up a mountain lol
The person below me loves horses  (like me)


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Yes We own a ranch and I've been Begging my parents for a horse size 2016 they still say no

Who shares A room with their bunny and it's completely covered in hay (me)


----------



## Mac189

My bunnies typically do share a room with me, but I'm a bit of a neat freak and try to keep the hay on the floor to a minimum!

The person below me is a competent horseback rider (since we seem to have so many horse lovers)... My mo refers to my bunnies as tiny horses since the diet and behavior is so similar!


----------



## Catlyn

No, i've probably never even ridden a saddled horse. Couple of times in a tourism farm with a blanket for cover perhaps?

The person below me loves cats. What sort of?


----------



## Oceanie

I like cats, and I like siamese cats. My cat, Jasmine, is a Russian blue/Siamese mix. She's 2 years old and she still looks like a 6 month old kitten- and acts like one too sometimes.

The person below me has read "The Secret Garden". (not my favorite but I still liked it)


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, i've heard of it once though.
The person below me has seen a goat in real life.


----------



## Nuage

True.
The person below me is allergic to dust or pollen.


----------



## Catlyn

Absolutely true! I sneeze when i clean litter boxes or bring hay! Also when stuff pollenates, or a cat and hamster are nearby.

The person below me watches anime and if so, what're your faves?


----------



## raven123

True. I like Avatar: the last airbender And Naruto.
the person below me prefers books over shows or movies.


----------



## Catlyn

Books, true, have to go to the library to fetch some new ones. I also enjoy anime, manga and visual/light novels if those count.

The person below me has a bookworm rabbit.


----------



## Nuage

Yep. Oreo loves to take my books!
The person below me is sad because their library is closed for Sunday and they REALLY want new books. (me rn lol)


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah, i'd like to give back the read ones and grab some others i'd had my eyes on but yeah, closed on the weekends...

The person below me has never seriously ticked off a person irl (or hasn't been ticked off by smbdy)


----------



## Hermelin

False, I’ve both ticked off people and also been ticked off once. The one time I was ticked off I started a fight during a lesson with a boy, the teacher stepped in because which person start a fight during lesson time. After the fight I was so mad at myself for letting my anger take over so I went out from the classroom and skipped the rest of the lessons until I calmed down.

I had trouble controlling my anger and frustration as a kid, don’t know how many times I had to run or been lucky for not getting beat up. I’ve nearly gotten a broken nose and got a little bad vision on the left eye after ticking off the wrong people 

When my best friend hear how I was like a child, she have a hard time imagine me being such a trouble kid. I later learned how to control my emotions better.

The person below me have never done any stupid challenge


----------



## Catlyn

Not really, i don't think so. Okay, there was this one and only time that our class had sleepover night in the school (small school, small class why not?) In i believe sixth grade, where everybody soaked their head in water if they didn't catch a falling skittles candy into their mouth. I am not really into such stupid things but a girl i wanted to befriend(who too usually wouldn't do such silly things) took part so i wondered why not. I got my half-a-meter hair all wet just for the lols. I had a great time though.

The person below me sometimes pulls random all-nighters just because they feel like it. Or maybe they just always randomly wake up at night?
I'm doing it now but i got busted by dad. He likes to randomly wake up in the middle of the night. It's now 2.30 at night.


----------



## Rosy

true. i am a real night owl. I'd stay up all night sometimes just because but my mom usually checks up to make sure im asleep lol. I've gotten quite good at pretending to be sleeping (btw im an adult #helicopter parents) 

The person below me is currently in college or will be heading to college in the near future. lmk what your going for!


----------



## Catlyn

Uh, i'll be a vocational school second-year-chef student come september. Does that count?

The person below me writes lots of different stuff.


----------



## Nuage

False, even tho I'm aa (above average) in grade school, writing.
The person below has skipped school.
@Catlyn I'm pretty sure it does.


----------



## Mac189

Guilty as charged and I'm a pretty good student... I was working part-time as a ski instructor at the time and took the day to rent out a beacon so I could do the fun, dangerous things that I couldn't take my students on.

The person below me has had bonding troubles with their bunnies (I was one of the lucky ones who had it super easy with Willa and Fox, although I had a past duo I was never able to bond who were happy separated by a fence.)


----------



## Spectralmoon

False. I only have one bunny and haven't attempted any bonding.

The person below me has been cleaning out their closet lately.


----------



## Hermelin

True, turned out I have more winter clothes than summer clothes right now  

The person below me enjoy baking and making sweets


----------



## Catlyn

Yes! I'm an absolute sweet tooth. My self-made fave one is the alexandrian cake with homemade blackcurrant jam. Even dad likes it.
Another one of my faves is what we here call "capital's cake", basically a choco sponge cake with heavy cream filling glazed with chocolate.

The person below me likes any level of dark chocolate more than the average milk chocolate. My fave on that part is the "bitter 72%" if i remember correctly. I also love dark cherry choco.


----------



## Oceanie

Catlyn said:


> Yes! I'm an absolute sweet tooth. My self-made fave one is the alexandrian cake with homemade blackcurrant jam. Even dad likes it.
> Another one of my faves is what we here call "capital's cake", basically a choco sponge cake with heavy cream filling glazed with chocolate.
> 
> The person below me likes any level of dark chocolate more than the average milk chocolate. My fave on that part is the "bitter 72%" if i remember correctly. I also love dark cherry choco.



I only eat dark chocolate since it's not as artificially sweet as other chocolates; I'm also lactose intolerant, so no milk chocolate for me. 

The person below me likes to suck on lemons.


----------



## Hermelin

True, I fight with my oldest brother every time he visits because he will eat up all the lemons. Which ends with me having no lemons at home to eat when watching movies. Both me and my oldest brother get cravings for something sour when watching movies  So lemon is a snack we enjoy in my household. Even my bunnies will steal lemons to eat if I’m not fast enough taking it away from them.

You sprinkle a bit of salt and good chili spice on and you have a good snack. 

The person below me likes gelato more than normal ice cream. (_Myself prefer gelato because it have more taste)_


----------



## Catlyn

I have never tried gelato. 

The person below me is prone to sickness


----------



## Nuage

False.
The person below me is quiet.


----------



## cbsb

Does garage cleaning count as a big closet?? If so, yes. I opened the pit of darkness and stepped in to find something missing of course. I was heard from several hours later after tearing my shirt on something in the garage and had cleared a walkable path to the trash cans and the refrigerator (once again). Of course what I was looking for remains missing. LOL

The person below me owns 3 or more bunnies.


----------



## Catlyn

HJ :) said:


> False.
> The person below me is quiet.


Yes. I am quiet and will stand on my own unless i know some people very well.


cbsb said:


> Does garage cleaning count as a big closet?? If so, yes. I opened the pit of darkness and stepped in to find something missing of course. I was heard from several hours later after tearing my shirt on something in the garage and had cleared a walkable path to the trash cans and the refrigerator (once again). Of course what I was looking for remains missing. LOL
> 
> The person below me owns 3 or more bunnies.


No. I only have two.



The person below me gets their hay from local farmer.


----------



## raven123

False. I want to because it’s bigger quantities but my mom always just goes to the pet stores. 
the person below me has cats as well as bunnies.


----------



## Nuage

False, my dad is deadly allergic.
The person below me likes pizza.


----------



## Oceanie

I just like food in general so... 

The person below me has eaten Bok choy.


----------



## Hermelin

True, but it’s a bit expensive here in sweden to buy.

The person below me has eaten bitter melon


----------



## Oceanie

I believe I have before. 

The person below me likes sharks.


----------



## Catlyn

I think they're cool and awesome until they see YOU as prey.

The person below me likes orcas.


----------



## Oceanie

Wow you know me so well! Lol. 

The person below me can eat a whole pizza by themselves.


----------



## Catlyn

You know me too! As long as i'm hungry and the pizza ordered isn't humongous and i like it, i can eat the whole thing myself.
I hate most things on pizza-pepperoni, bell peppers, olives, mushrooms, anything hot and spicy, corn ....
So my pizza is usually a custom order of the dough, tomato sauce, minced meat, onions, garlic and some type of sausage on top.

The person below me replies to this thread often.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Not really 

The person below me plays the sims 4


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, i don't think that i ever have. I've seen my friends play it though, i often helped them with translating on what the game wanted from them. 
I would say that i have seen you on this thread quite often!
The person below me has heard their rabbits sneeze at random (dust, particles, just because they do) and thought it was the funkiest cutest voice ever. (Sniffles aren't fun to listen to)


----------



## Hermelin

True, every time Odin sneeze you will hear a small squeak. It sounds really cute and he look cute while sneezing. Odin can start to sneeze when he eats hay because he always stuff his whole head into the hay 

The person below me have seen their bunny have hiccup


----------



## raven123

I didn’t know rabbits could hiccup. I’ll have to research to find out what it sounds like. 
the person below me lives in the US.


----------



## Nuage

true
the person below me is a tomboy


----------



## raven123

True. 
the person below me has an Alive great grandparent.


----------



## Nuage

true but she's pushy (to sound nice)
the person below me is allergic to nuts/peanuts.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

False, though I have an allergy to pollen (hay fever).
The person below me plays sport.


----------



## Spectralmoon

True. I am a competitive sleeper.  Just kidding. I play badminton sometimes. I played on my high school team way back when too. Yes, we had a team. I stayed on it to get out of running laps in general P.E.

The person below me has another pet that gets along with their bunny(ies).


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True! I have a Field Beagle named Tess who acts very maternally towards the bunnies.

The person below me likes antiques.


----------



## Catlyn

I'm not sure what proper antiques look like, but most our furniture here is SUPER old. I like the looks but they're so heavy(full wood, sturdy) and kinda weird brown to me.

The person below me*enter something*


----------



## Nuage

I like crepes!


----------



## raven123

My little brother used to have a bunny with improper care .
The person below me likes to cook and bake a lot.


----------



## Oceanie

raven123 said:


> My little brother used to have a bunny with improper care .
> The person below me likes to cook and bake a lot.


I can just BARELY cook to save my life. So.. Uh no I don't really cook a lot. I can cook eggs, pasta, stirfry, and ramen, and that's kind of it.

The person below me wants to live in a boat or van.


----------



## Catlyn

I _would_ want to live in a van for some time, try being minimalistic, but where will my bunnies fit then?
Sea or ocean is nowhere nearby, so a boat wouldn't work either. Owning one here is so expensive!
I'd rather try a double decker mini house that's on a car trailer, so that it has a bit more space and i could leave lots for the buns.
Or i would go the stark opposite and have a big open cottage so my buns can have their very own big room with just my bed, table and small closet in it.
Yes, i'm very indescisive.

The person below me, speaking of vans, has seen a hippie-style van in person.

I have because our apartment neighbours or their relatives (don't know whose the van is) have a hippie-style grey van parked by the side of our apartments for months already.


----------



## Hermelin

True, me and my dad often go to see classic cars and old American car event’s. Sometimes during summer you can see a few of the classic “hippie-style vans”. It’s quite fun going on those events, people will dress up and blast old music that my dad listen to as young. 

The person below me have done vacations with caravan while camping.


----------



## Nuage

false.
the person below me is an extrovert.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Trueish I can be really outgoing,talkative but that 's only if you get to know me then I'm an introvert
The person below me has joined a sorority (elaborate)


----------



## Catlyn

I don't even know what they are- some sort of american thing?

The person below me has seen a woolly rabbit.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Catlyn said:


> I don't even know what they are- some sort of american thing?
> 
> The person below me has seen a woolly rabbit.


It's like a club but In college (that's my understanding)


----------



## raven123

Catlyn said:


> I don't even know what they are- some sort of american thing?
> 
> The person below me has seen a woolly rabbit.


Do you mean an angora? I’ve never seen an angora in person but I’ve owned a lionhead before. 
the person below me likes longer furred rabbits more.


----------



## Catlyn

raven123 said:


> Do you mean an angora? I’ve never seen an angora in person but I’ve owned a lionhead before.
> the person below me likes longer furred rabbits more.


yes, angoras, woolly jerseys, lionheads- anything with ´´long fur´´ flows in my eyes.
and yes, i also seem to favour medium or longer furred rabbits over shorter furred ones. Mainly because they have more floof to protect them from sore hocks and low body temperature, but also for the pleasantries of combing and petting, if the bun is up for the latter. No hate for the other breeds, just preference. (Lümi has less floof on his paws and so he's already seemed to have ´´gained´´ a mild form of hock problems- a teetsy small spot of pink with no fur on it. Storm has the same flooring conditions and he is having none of that issue! He's more bulky and larger in all ways too.) (ps i am in the middle of improving their flooring, with stubborn parents it can be quite a hassle.)

The person below me has weird or lucid dreams. I have both. (If you don't mind, I'd love to hear some of your odd ones!)


----------



## Nuage

true. i remember having a dream where i was at a 'monkey park' and i was on 'merri-go-round'. the 'merri-go-round' was vines the you had to climb in circles. i don't know why i dreamed that, lol.
the person below me has a nintendo switch.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

True
The person below me has had a Quinceñera (share ideas I need ideas for mine)


----------



## Catlyn

Never heard of it. Too bad that i haven't heard of loads of things mentioned in here....

The person below me didn't really have gender-specific-ish toys as kids. 

I remember my toys being cut-out dolls and paper houses, and a cop car toy so sis and i would play cops and robbers with those. And a bunch of foam number mats, which had all been destroyed so i had to go find new ones for bunbun. I don't remember having any barbies either, i know that sis had one, and studd like nintendo or xbox was nonexistent. We had only 2g internet when a single movie took 6hrs to download, what do you expect? So my next best toy combo was usually my watercolour pad, painter tape and my part of the wall. The best was and is of course, my wacky imagination.


----------



## Hermelin

False, I like playing with cars, lego and games as a kid. But because I’m a girl, I only got barbie, dolls and princess clothes totally the opposite I wanted. If my dad gave me anything I liked my mom would later take it to give away to my cousins. So I learned to only wish for things that are neutral like plushy or make my little brother wish the things I wanted 

If I wanted something I had to manage to come up a way to get by my own way, but most of my money saved up from birthdays went to buy things my little brother wanted because I often couldn’t keep the things and I didn’t want my little brother to feel the same disappointment. I could never understand why boys got to play with things I was never allowed to when I was a kid 

The person below me love cute plushies


----------



## raven123

true kinda. I feel like when I was younger I’d play with them so much but now I mostly only sleep with them.

the Person below me has been having a lot of storms lately.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Yes it was raining  FINALLY yesterday was like 101 F
Outside !!
The person below me is watching tv right now


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, i rarely watch tv anymore. I listen to music and watch animatics on youtube.

The person below me is having furniture rearrangement soon.
We will have an extra bed removed, a picece of bunkbed brought back, and a complete rearramgement of cabinets in the apartment living room. It will make the floor space more open.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

No, but I recently had my room repainted and new furniture put in with new carpet and curtains. I am just waiting on window nets.

The person below me prefers iced tea and coffee to the warm options.


----------



## Catlyn

Ice tea any time, yeah! When i ''practiced'' at our local resto, one of the shifts' staff would have tea breaks, and i'd always plop some ice cubes into my tea to make it cooler, then i tried adding so much until it became an ice tea. I loved it! (I also posted here when someone asked for the people's favourite teas)

The person below me owns/ will soon own a personal laptop/pc.
I didn't want one for the longest of times but i half-paid-half-gained my laptop in october as my birthday gift. It has proven very useful in keeping my don't-want-others-to-see stuff to myself. (i get very uncomfy when someone comes up behind me to see what i'm doing, i usually hide my screens, yay anxiety!)


----------



## Hermelin

True, I gave my laptop away to my cousins. But I still have my gaming computer and will later get my little brother laptop when he buy a new one. I’ve always had a laptop since I was 11 and a stationary computer since I was 4 years. My mom prefered we played games on the computer or watched tv instead of being nuisance as kids when playing in the house. So you can say I was spoiled when it came to technical things 

So I picked up my love for movies and games really early.

The person below me have a certain day in the week that is specific as a cleaning day


----------



## Nuage

false i just clean when i want to.
the person bellow likes big sweatshirts.


----------



## Catlyn

I love warm and a size too big hoodies so i feel snug and cosy in them! Also lets me hide my face when i want to be left alone, but for some reason people don't get that visual cue. In fall (late september i believe) i hogged my dad's black hoodie to go to school because it is so warm and snug! 
It was too early for fall jackets but late for tshirts and common longsleevers, besides i never wear longsleevers anymore, also, the bus ride is 30 minutes and the walk yet another 15-20minutes, at seven friggin morning
Perhaps it is my imagination, but i have yet to find a hoodie more snug than my dad's.

The person below me has a similar relationship with another garment of clothing.


----------



## Nuage

true. i love big hoodies.
the person below me does workouts.


----------



## Hermelin

True, I just started a few weeks ago to work out again. I’m totally out of shape after not training anything for 4 years.

I don’t really push myself too hard as I did once where I always went near my limit. I’ve only pushed too hard once, never doing that again. After a workout it was common to feel nausea and shaking. Worse soreness was when I did arms, even after stretching my arms got locked into a position, so I couldn’t use them the day after properally. The pain of stretching it out was not fun and that’s coming from a person with no flexibility 

The person below me makes home-made ice cream


----------



## Oceanie

Hermelin said:


> True, I just started a few weeks ago to work out again. I’m totally out of shape after not training anything for 4 years.
> 
> I don’t really push myself too hard as I did once where I always went near my limit. I’ve only pushed too hard once, never doing that again. After a workout it was common to feel nausea and shaking. Worse soreness was when I did arms, even after stretching my arms got locked into a position, so I couldn’t use them the day after properally. The pain of stretching it out was not fun and that’s coming from a person with no flexibility
> 
> The person below me makes home-made ice cream


Nope, I'm lactose intolerant so I just eat frozen berries lol. And yeah I'm not flexible whatsoever heh. 

The person below me has watched Home Alone.


----------



## Nuage

true! i love the home alone movies!


----------



## Nuage

the person bellow me likes frozen fruit.


----------



## Catlyn

I don't eat frozen fruits just like that, i'd get brain freeze. But i do love fruits in general, so i eat those when we have them. From a previous post, i also need to start working out because i'm just a little bit too chubby for my height. If i lost the amount my rabbits last weighed, i'd be good to go again. For that, i try eating no actual sweets and have nothing when i'm not hungry, but yeah it has no effect when our meals include lots of grilled meat and white flour....

The person below me is currently absolutely healthy.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

False. I have a cold, my jaw has been in constant pain for three years, and I am not mentally well either.

The person below me likes frozen mango cubes.


----------



## Catlyn

Me neither! I haven't tried mango cubes, but i've tried frozen mango ice, if that counts. I didn't like it very much though, too sweet for me. (Me being a sweet-tooth really says something in that regard.)

The person below me has written into this thread 10 times or more.


----------



## Nuage

true!
The person below me has another pet other than rabbits.


----------



## cbsb

Me! I have triplet girl bunnies but I also have 4 cats including a calico, 2 Siamese mixes, and an extra large ginger colored tabby. The cats enjoy watching the bunnies in the x-pen and they also spend a great deal of time watching the school of Angel fish in the 90 gallon tank plus the many birds who visit our outside feeders.


----------



## cbsb

Oops! Forgot to add.... The person below me has a multi story bunny home with ramps. 
(If so, PLEASE share how you taught your bunny to use the ramps!!) Thanks!


----------



## Nuage

False, but I taught my neighbors bunny to use a ramp. All I did was put a treat at the top of the ramp and left it there until he figured out how to get to the treat on his own. I did this every day for 4 days and then he just knew how.
The person below me is freindly.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True, though I am quite antisocial and only really talk when talked to unless I know the person really well.

The person below me likes The Simpsons (I do!).


----------



## Nuage

Very true!
The person below me fosters/wants to foster rabbits.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

I would love to but I'll have to be older  
But right now I have my  sweet bunbun
The person below me has a ranch


----------



## Nuage

I have a ranch style home, but not a ranch.
The person below me is a minimalist.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

No, I collect a lot of trash but I also like for things to be Neat and tidy (I know opposites)  and like that bunny has more space to run around 

The person below me *LOVES* baked potato with all the fixings


----------



## Catlyn

I like the oven baked potato ships with peels and some dill dressing on top, but i'm not a *huuge* fan of it. Still, they're tasty.

The person below me has recently/ will soon do a project/buy something to better their bunnies' lives. 
Dad and i finished installing homemade pen grids to give Lümi more space so he wouldn't feel so cramped when we won't be there for today and half of tomorrow.


----------



## Nuage

True, I'm upgrading Oreo's cage to a playpen!
The person below me likes peaches.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I love peaches! We just got a bunch and I ate them all the time!

The person below me is allergic to pineapple (I am too )


----------



## Hermelin

False but my closest friend is allergic but she still eat it. She will later complain about everything itching and get swollen lips, but she still loves pineapple 

The person below me like lychee fruit


----------



## Nuage

False, I've never tried it.
The person below me prefers savory over sweet.


----------



## cbsb

Nope. I LOVE LOVE LOVE sweets and think M&M's and coffee should be considered as a food group. I'd eat sweets every meal if I could but I can't for health reasons. I've recently been experimenting with baking using alternative KETO ingredients. It's more expensive but much better for you than regular white/wheat flour or sugar. 

The person below me is also doing KETO.


----------



## Hermelin

False, I’m doing a strict anti-inflammatory diet but I would rather do keto instead, it would be a lot easier but I’ve done a few cheat days with my diet. I will not do any more cheat days until it’s over.

My diet is so strict I can’t eat any food outside because even the vegan alternative have things I can’t eat so I can never be lazy 

The person below me can name at least 3 countries in africa ( Myself can only name 10 countries but I only can accurately point out two on the map )


----------



## Oceanie

Nigeria, Cameroon, and Ghana. I really like geography and exploring different cultures lol. 

The person below me has eaten rambutan (it's like lychee, I totally recommend trying both)


----------



## Nuage

True, I better try lychee to.
The person below me owns a car.


----------



## Oceanie

My mom does lol. I'm not old enough for my license yet. 

The person below me is allergic to jackfruit (or some other food)


----------



## SableSteel

Nope. I'm not allergic to anything.

The person below me has only ever had gas stoves


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, though we just got a gas stove and it is AMAZING! 

The person below me has never left their country (sadly this is me).


----------



## Catlyn

That is me too! 
Getting out of USA is a hard thing to do, i think. After all, it is such a HUGE country. The whole Estonia is probably smaller than some of the megapolises there.
I am SO waiting for my second year in hopes that i can be sent out to out-of-country kitchen practices! Then i can finally have a reason to own a suitcase! Idk why, i just associate them with outside travelling and i've been SO enthusiastic to try it!

The person below me hasn't seen a thread with more replies than this one.


----------



## Nuage

True.
The person below me is a teenager.


----------



## Hermelin

False 

The person below have cheated on any kind of test (_Myself only cheated with my sunday school exams, because which normal person have big test on the bible while not being a catholic. I never did my homeworks, so I would never pass the tests or get into the new grade. If you failed you had to stay behind a year )_


----------



## Nuage

@Hermelin You have sunday school exams!?!?!
False, my brain just knows things even if I never learned it for some odd reason.
The person below me *state a fact*


----------



## Hermelin

@HJ :) Yup I had exams when I was going to sunday school. Not really fun getting homework and study to exams when you had already a normal school.

That’s just how I grew up at least I was allowed to quit when I was 12. I was 2 years younger compared with the rest of my course mates because I started early. But I hated sunday school. My mom bribed me with junk food (mc donalds) to motivate me. So every sunday you went to church for an hour. Then had at least 2 hours sunday school and later got my junk food. I had to survive 7 years of sunday school and it was not fun.

You can often bribe me with food and sweets to make me do things. Which my friends use to drag me outside the house. My mom have also used the bribing to make me do things for example getting my ear pierced when I was 3. I still remember it somehow. I remember my mom promised also a sundae with chocolate sauce if I quit crying after getting my ears pierced. I got my sundae 

The person below me have a good self-esteem


----------



## JazzPizzazz

False, I have terrible self esteem, I recently missed three weeks of school because somebody called me a nerd.

The person below me has a cat.


----------



## Oceanie

True, I have an adorable cat.

The person below me has been to Hawai'i
I went when I was really little and am currently learning Hawaiian


----------



## Nuage

False, but I really want to.
The person below me is an animal lover


----------



## Momma Luvbun

Truth?! Ohh my gosh, I soooo am 

The person below me has never left their country


----------



## Hermelin

False, I’ve only been to 8 different countries so far but that list will become longer when I‘m done with studies and get a job. I love traveling and seeing new cultures and tasting new food even though I’m a picky eater. The list aren’t that long because I’ve visit the same countries a few times. 

The list right now is to visit to japan, hiking in norway and do a trip to Croatia. Next year if I can travel it will be Philippines to visit my grand parents and Croatia for holiday ☺

The person below me have been filmed by a tv team

(Myself and my bestfriend got into this awkward situations at a cafe, we was just minding our own buisness and suddenly got tv camera and lights toward us. A person started to interview us because they thought we was tourist visiting sweden. Try interview two social awkaward introverts without asking and letting them prepare before getting cameras and mics. Turned out they was filming a documentary of different countries while visiting spanish exchange students. So it would be aired in spain. Thank god my friend took the spot to talk and answers their questions, my aniexty spicked when it happened  I truly hope they skipped us and cut us out from the documentary)


----------



## cbsb

Nope but 2 of my family members were on the news when the last big eclipse came (a couple of years ago). It was neat!

The person below me likes the smell of hay! (Is that weird (???) because I do.)


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True! Whenever I buy Theo more hay I love how the smell fills the car (so weird, I know!)

The person below me has/had a Great Dane (I want one so bad)


----------



## Catlyn

No, it is not weird. I also like the smell of hay grasses, but only the fresh ones i cut myself, for some reason we got a bad patch of bales which are probably a little too old, they don't smell nice and it's already quite brownish but parents don't just want to throw two whole bales out.
@Hermelin i have also been on tv! One time last year in a rescuers' camp we got tv3 set on the camp grounds and our whole group got interviewed. I was SO hoping that my awkward stuttering didn't make the cut, but it did! My sentence was even the headliner of the news video!
(For a little context, Estonia has groups of firefighters who, in certain schools, come and talk about fire safety and firefighters' job etc etc. An extracurricular activity for students. I was also a part of one such group, and from all those groups across the country, about 200 people get to go to rescuers' camp to secure and use the knowledge. As i was 15, of the oldest group, we got to react to mock accidents around the camp, and that's when the tv set suddenly showed up. They asked me what was it like to be a firefighter and i said something like: "it's so hot, as if i were in a sheep's skin. I don't know how actual firefighters handle it, respect to them, but it's really really hot in that suit.")
One other time one of the local radio stations had opened up their range to our county, and they set up a meet and greet sort of thing in late fall. My friend and i also got interviewed there. She's more introverted than i am, but we pulled through!


----------



## Catlyn

@Mariam+Theo i was writing when you replied! No, we never had a great dane and i really wouldn't want one, i'm more of a cat person, screw my allergy

The person below me has a mischevious rabbit?
Storm has picked up the bad habit of chewing wallpaper from Lümi. Storm chewed at the beginning, dropped it and now annoys me with it again. Both also get sooo high from nibbling and thrashing on my drawing paper, i forgot one of my sheets out on the bed and when i came back maybe two minutes later, my drawing was SO gone, i had to redraw it!


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Mariam+Theo said:


> True! Whenever I buy Theo more hay I love how the smell fills the car (so weird, I know!)
> 
> The person below me has/had a Great Dane (I want one so bad)



I do! We can't tell if it she is a mix or not since she came from a shelter but she sure looks like one! I'll get some pics if you want.

The person below me likes cinnamon ice cream.


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

She's so olddddd XD


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Me and Bun-uccino said:


> She's so olddddd XD


She is so cute!


----------



## Nuage

True! The person below me is socially awkward.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True. Oh, so true.

The person below me likes Belgian Hares.


----------



## Catlyn

Oh you bet i am! Just from my previous replies (if anybody had gotten into tv) you can grasp how awkward it can get! Edit: i'm not sure, never seen a belgian! Edit two: i googled and jeesh, they look sort of skinny/lean and those long long legs! They remind me of kangaroos! Now i think i also like them. I like pretty much any rabbit though.
The person below me is into art/animation.
I've wanted to try animating but i have no idea where to start!


----------



## Oceanie

I love art! I want to try my hand at animation but probably won't until I find an art style I like heh.

The person below me likes spinach. Everyone hates on spinach but it's really good- just never eat frozen spinach, that tastes nasty. I also like to eat brussels sprouts, and a ton of other infamous vegetables (broccoli, cilantro, etc)


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True! I love spinach, cilantro, and brussels sprouts, but I'm not a fan of broccoli. I always add spinach to my quesadillas, salads, and egg bakes. I prefer my brussels sprouts really salty, how about you?

The person below me can not believe this thread has so many posts!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes I can! I don't have anything better to do, either! The person below me is going on a trip.


----------



## Nuage

True. I'm going to the beach next month!
The person below me is running out of ideas for this thread.


----------



## Oceanie

HJ :) said:


> True. I'm going to the beach next month!
> The person below me is running out of ideas for this thread.



Haha I am! 

The person below me can't bake at all.


----------



## SableSteel

I love baking. I just got my oven repaired so  

The person below me wears a hat.


----------



## Catlyn

No, i almost never wear hats anymore, even in winter. I just hate that all the hats, even "winter" ones don't keep my ears from freezing over, wind still blows through. I've been wearing warm earmuffs for colder weather for about three years now. It has been extremely sunny this year so i also bought a sun hat, which i wear more often because i just can't wear sunglasses atop my normal ones, and i don't want to pay extra for summer-specific vision glasses. I wanted to switch over to lens, because i just can't stand the way glasses look on me. But my mum said no, because she thinks lens are too expensive and only for adults.
The person below me also has/had to wear glasses.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True. I do wear glasses, though yesterday I got contact lenses.
If the person below me could go anywhere, and anytime they would go to...*insert place and time*


----------



## Catlyn

I would go to the UK, to year 2009, so that my whole family could be english. Then i would have no problem directly showing them advice on the forums, also everything is more accessible there than here. I could also use the links to find already trusted bunny vets and perhaps my whole life would be different!
Or i would want to visit japan, china or spain or brazil and learn the languages there.

The person below me dislikes *enter something*


----------



## Nuage

I dislike giant dog breeds.
The person below me is a long time bunny owner.


----------



## Catlyn

Depends on what you call long. I have owned buns for 1.3 years, and that counts as short for me.

The person below me is not natively english.


----------



## cbsb

HJ :) said:


> False, but I taught my neighbors bunny to use a ramp. All I did was put a treat at the top of the ramp and left it there until he figured out how to get to the treat on his own. I did this every day for 4 days and then he just knew how.
> The person below me is freindly.


YEAH!!!!!!! One of my 3 bunnies figured out the ramps yesterday! I followed your advise and it only took 3 days. The bribe up was a trail of Crasins (ramp 1) and the next bribe up was Digestive Papaya pieces/Pellet pile (ramp 2). When I went to bed, I saw the bunny had figured out down too as it was on the second floor on its own! THANK YOU for your encouragement!!


----------



## Nuage

cbsb said:


> YEAH!!!!!!! One of my 3 bunnies figured out the ramps yesterday! I followed your advise and it only took 3 days. The bribe up was a trail of Crasins (ramp 1) and the next bribe up was Digestive Papaya pieces/Pellet pile (ramp 2). When I went to bed, I saw the bunny had figured out down too as it was on the second floor on its own! THANK YOU for your encouragement!!


No problem!


Catlyn said:


> Depends on what you call long. I have owned buns for 1.3 years, and that counts as short for me.
> 
> The person below me is not natively english.


False my native language is english. 
The person below me is learning a second language.


----------



## Catlyn

No, i'm continuously learning second, third and fourth languages, all on my own through interacting on the internet. I still sk much suck at third and fourth ones though..

The person below me is bilinguar.


----------



## Hermelin

True, English and swedish that’s two language. I can only understand my mothers language if it’s simple sentence and take directions. 7 years of trying to learn french and I can only present where I come from, age, my family, say goodbye, hi, thanks and that I don’t speak french. At least I can ask where the beach is in french. I’m really bad at learning language and a slow learner. I even have trouble with my own language, so it’s a surprise I managed to even learn english and survive 7 years of french without failing the class. I get jealous of people that have easy to learn language while for me it takes a lot of work. Because I was so bad at learning language my mom stopped trying to teach me Tagalog because when I was 3 years old, I could still not speak swedish and had to get extra help with language until I was 12 years old. Anything with language is my weak point. I even had teacher adviced me to stop learning english because I would fail the course. So I’m not that good at language. 


The person below me have seen cats the musical.


----------



## Catlyn

No, i didn't go to watch it because the trailer alone managed to set me off-the design just looked too odd.

i'm out of ideas...
Enter a statement


----------



## Nuage

I like food.
The person below me has a hernia.


----------



## SableSteel

Nope, never had a hernia. 

The person below me is a Star Trek fan


----------



## Hermelin

False, I never managed to like star trek. I’m more a doctor who and star gate 

The person below me is good at cooking food


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Hermelin said:


> False, I never managed to like star trek. I’m more a doctor who and star gate
> 
> The person below me is good at cooking food



ehhhhh... not REALLY.

The person below me is just loving quarantine and they have zero idea why people are complaining.


----------



## Catlyn

Sort of? I mean, i'm mostly holed up in my house like a hermit or something, so i can just focus on improving my drawings, bonding with my buns and binging youtube. If i need to go to the city though, i get anxious and stressed when there's a buuunch of people around. I once hightailed from a store just because of that...
But other than this, i feel almost no difference anymore. I do not get why people can't just stop complaining, follow the rules and sit inside so that the viridae can be stopped sooner.

The person below me also feels the same/similar way.


----------



## Hollandblaze03

I feel exactly the same way! I am currently doing online school so I don’t go out much but I get very very anxious when I do have to go out.
The person below me has bred rabbits before.


----------



## Catlyn

Never. Never have, and i never will. You could say that in Estonia there's an underpopulation of pet rabbits-those that aren't for sale from breeders are EXTREMELY hard to come by, and only one in 10 vet businesses deal with rabbits, how many of them professionally, is hard to say. Had a horrible old "rabbit vet" who didn't even tell us what was done to our poor ill bunny...
As such, keeping happy and healthy (breeder and pet) buns is quite difficult here, so it would just be hella lot confusing.
Hey, here's a picture of how horrible our big-bag-feeds can be:




The person below me has seen feed bags with even more horrible nutritional stats.


----------



## Nuage

Yes, the pet store where I get Oreo's litter has the worst food, treats, toys, and more.
The person below me knows what 


means.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Not at all. My motorcycle hasn't been out of the garage since January 1st. Had plans on going to Grand Junction, Sturgis, and to Alaska with friends--we usually take a Summer ride and then a winter cruise--not this year. The person below likes to bar-b-que.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Love to my dad makes the best bar B Q in the world 
The person has to Go to school today (me)


----------



## Nuage

False, I start school tomorrow.
The person below me is taller than their parents.


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, i'm pretty much a midget. I have been stably 1.57 tall for the past 2-3 years now, so i think i'll be this short for the rest of my life. When my other friend is 1.65 and another girl around 1.8, i feel even more tiny.... Heck, even a third-grader is nearly as tall as i am!
I start school on next monday, why're yours so early?

The person below me has done something elementarily stupid and thought about it later....
I just did, 5mins ago.


----------



## Nuage

Very true.
The person below me has an exotic pet (that's not a bunny).
@Catlyn our school always starts early for some odd reason.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Do ducks count as exotics?...

The person below me has never been on a roller coaster.


----------



## Hermelin

False I have been on a few and I always feel motion-sickness. It always seem so fun but my motion-sickness truly drag down the experience. I always end up trying to focus on one point just to not vomit. 

The person below me want to go to parc Astérix


----------



## Momma Luvbun

False.. I have NO IDEA what that is 

The person below me loves walking in the summer rain


----------



## Nuage

Very true. 
The person below me loves name brand clothes


----------



## BunBun71

No not really.


The person below me likes jewelry.


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

eh no.

The person below me likes pottery.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Ya I make quite a few I just don’t like getting messy with the clay.

The person below me has an accestor who was an outlaw.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

(me)


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 said:


> Ya I make quite a few I just don’t like getting messy with the clay.
> 
> The person below me has an accestor who was an outlaw.



Uh well not know of. But yet again I know barely anything about my ancestors.

The person below me likes sushi.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

I am actually VERY allergic to all types of fish exept tuna *and I LOVE tuna) 
The person below me loves Carmel popcorn


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 said:


> I am actually VERY allergic to all types of fish exept tuna *and I LOVE tuna)
> The person below me loves Carmel popcorn


I don't like caramel in the first place so I don't.

The person below me eats the ice in ice water instead of leaving it (like I do).


----------



## Catlyn

I used to, but i am recently getting brain freezers all the time... I guess i have to wait to get one of my teeth fixed to try it out again. (Idk what's wrong with it, if too cold/hot whatever food or liquid gets in it, my whole gum will freeze in so much pain.... I will have to get a number in september.)

The person below me has healthy teeth


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True mostly, but I will be needing a filling soon and braces or Invisalign.
The person below me wants to touch a Rex rabbit.


----------



## Catlyn

Yeees! Storm has an average coat, and Lümi has a silky soft one, but i wanna feel a rex's coat too, and one of the angoras!

The person below me has done that already.


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

True! I have had a couple of Rex rabbits is the past! They are SO soft!! The person below me loves to bake!


----------



## Hermelin

True, but I don’t dare baking at home often. My mom always get mad when I bake because I make different kind of pastries and sweets. If I bake any kind of food I will only get critics, so not really fun doing it at home. When you only will get bashed for the things you do 

Yet I always get ordered to bake when my mom is going to a party or need to fix desert. 

The person below me enjoy going to comic-con events


----------



## Catlyn

Never been to one but i would love to do so in the future!

The person below me has created proper oc's with proper backstory, links to other people, personalities etc.
I'm just curious! I'm designing my own and would muc appreciate advice if anybody has any!


----------



## Nuage

False, I've never heard of it.
The person below me is very bad at giving advice.


----------



## Hermelin

false/true depends on what advices you want and seek. If I have no experience or read about it/study, it will be horrible advices 

I’ve often acted as the friend everyone comes to, to seek advices from. 

The person below me use other forums


----------



## Oceanie

I do use other forums- mostly RO and Nameberry Forum (for my OCs).

The person below me likes to try different cuisines. My dad was a very adventurous eater and he always had our family try new foods and cuisines- the reason why I'm not a picky eater.


----------



## Nuage

True, but I'm very picky with them.
The person below me works out of the city they live in.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True, but I technically live in the town I work in because I'm there all the time!

The person below me owns a rabbit that has helicopter ears (one up, one down)



Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 said:


> I just don’t like getting messy with the clay.


You don't like getting messy! How?! I do pottery and love when it gets all over your hands! My favorite part of doing pottery is when you center the clay, it makes me feel so in control. How about you?


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

My favorite part is the glazing and the firing it’s so mesmerizing


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 said:


> My favorite part is the glazing and the firing it’s so mesmerizing


Oh my gosh, that is my least favorite part!


----------



## Nuage

Mariam+Theo said:


> True, but I technically live in the town I work in because I'm there all the time!
> 
> The person below me owns a rabbit that has helicopter ears (one up, one down)
> 
> 
> You don't like getting messy! How?! I do pottery and love when it gets all over your hands! My favorite part of doing pottery is when you center the clay, it makes me feel so in control. How about you?


False, but I want one.
The person below me is older than 21.


----------



## Oceanie

No, but I lowkey wish I was.  

The person below me can do the splits (I'm trying)


----------



## Nuage

Almost. I'm so close.
The person below me likes hairless cats.


----------



## Hermelin

False/true not a fan of them because I love pets with fur but I will still act like a love struck fool when I see them 

The person below me like listening to Elvis Presley songs


----------



## raven123

I have never listened to one.
The person below me likes older music more than modern music.


----------



## Nuage

True.
The person below me has taken the 16personalities test.


----------



## Hermelin

True, did it with my friend I got something with INFJ. 

The person below me know how to write poems


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Nope, but my sister does! And she is really good!

The person below me has a Flemish Giant.


----------



## Oceanie

False. 

@HJ :) @Hermelin, I have done 16personalities- I got ISFP. 

The person below me likes rice.


----------



## Hermelin

True, I love rice. If I go too long without my rice I can become a bit grumpy. I feel bad for my dad that grew up eating potato but now is stuck with major part is rice 

The person below me can make extremely good burritos


----------



## Catlyn

@HJ :) @Hermelin @Oceanie i have also done the myers-briggs test (think it was that name) and i got INFP-T.
False. I could not make a burrito if someome spared my life for it. I have never ever made one.

The person below me sometimes lucid dreams. I'm having issues with mine being a bit too vivid and painful. (Dad had told me that i screamed out at night)


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True, i have terribly lucid and realistic nightmares.

The person below me likes to dress retro / old fashioned.


----------



## Nuage

True. I wear shirts with classic rock bands on them (ACDC, Queen).
The person below me has an outgoing rabbit.


----------



## Catlyn

Yes and no. Storm would rather range alone if he had the choice for it, he doesn't "want" us that much. He will occasionally let be cuddled but he will make big black pearl/space eyes and soon bite if he thinks that he wants no more.
Lümi on the other end would gladly stampede into the door if it meant someone was there to greet him. My sister came over to visit and in an hour, Lümi flopped himself full-on out right next to her. She even got kisses before leaving.

The person below me has a rabbit who thinks paper is tasty.
I have to be so careful when i draw in Lümi's room-the moment i leave my sheets unguarded they will be chewed on.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Stockton used to get on my lap so he could help me read the paper. Cosmo and Nick love cardboard and shredded newspaper. The person below uses their Barbeque to cook everything(I have baked a cake, made all kinds of casseroles, etc)


----------



## SableSteel

I don't have a barbeque  

Person below me is a fan of Star Trek


----------



## Nuage

False
The person below me sings horribly. I can't sing well to save my life, lol.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Wrong again, I'm a great Tenor--recruited for our Church choir. The person below me speaks more than one language.


----------



## Catlyn

Yes! If i didn't, i wouldn't be able to converse here. My native is estonian, second and third are english/russian(still bad at it) respectively and there are fragments of languages i have learned from tv serials and my friends.

The person below me listens to music while doing artistic activities. I just love vibing to good tunes when i'm being creative!


----------



## Oceanie

Ooh, I do! I can't draw without music or something else to listen to. 

The person below me likes to eat raw fish


----------



## Catlyn

Never tried it, and i would never want to try it plainly either. Maybe one day in a proper sushi, but raw/salted just like that-never. It's just something that i find unsettling.

The person below me eats (that small grain-ish thing that baby fish come from, inside a she-fish's stomach) don't know what it's called, in any shape or form.
I personally find that some pan fried fish have nice tasting (whatever it is)


----------



## JazzPizzazz

False; I am a vegan.

The person below me shows their rabbit/s.


----------



## Nuage

False, I don't and never will as Oreo gets anxious easily.
The person below me is not vegan, but doesn't eat meat or animal products much.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

HJ :) said:


> False, I don't and never will as Oreo gets anxious easily.
> The person below me is not vegan, but doesn't eat meat or animal products much.


Well I like tuna and crab better than beef (Which is what my family raises)
it's like half and half

The person below me has a goofy bun


----------



## Naturalmedicineman1

Yes I Do


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We have 2. the person below me likes sci-fi movies


----------



## Oceanie

Eh not really a sci-fi person. 

The person below me is pescatarian.


----------



## Nuage

False, I'm on a see food diet-i see food, I eat it.
The person below me is fit.


----------



## SableSteel

No, sadly not  I am fat, not fit

The person below me likes to go hiking


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True! I love hiking, especially with friends, or my dog. 

The person below me has an African Grey parrot (this is the first thing that came to my head, lol)


----------



## Oceanie

No, but I really want a pet parrot. Too bad my cat would eat them. 

The person below me likes to look at jellyfish. During the fall-time, the beaches here have tons of small lion's mane jellies that have washed up on the shore. I like to go look for them; they're so pretty. I adore moon jellies as well, also abundant where I am, but they don't beach as often. I love looking at videos of them swimming, too. They are just so graceful.


----------



## Nuage

True.
The person below me would do anything for their rabbit.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True! She is probably my best friend!
The person below me keeps pot plants.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit

True! We have tomatoes and squash I believe, outside in some pots!
The person below me watched Stranger Things.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

No but I was told I look like the girl from Stanger Things I don’t know who but I like to think she’s pretty 
The person below me likes Cashews


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Multiple times


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, I only like almonds.

The person below me has read The Hunger Games.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit

True! I did enjoy those books.

The person below me likes Disney


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Remy The Rabbit said:


> True! I did enjoy those books.
> 
> The person below me likes Disney



Disney is so political it’s sad they put their agenda in cartoons and brain wash small children from an early age and the parents don’t even realize it because it’s Disney

On a happier note the person below me share your favorite recipe  (can be food or anything else)


----------



## SableSteel

My favorite fudge recipe: 

1 can Sweetened Condensed milk (14 ounces)
2 cups (1 12 ounce bag) semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Butter a square pan and line with parchment paper for easy removal of set fudge. Set aside.
In a microwave safe 2 quart bowl, heat chocolate chips and sweetened condensed milk, on high for 1 minute. Remove from microwave. Let sit for 1 minute, then stir to combine. If needed, heat an additional 30 seconds. Stir until chips are completely melted and chocolate is smooth.
Stir in vanilla extract. Pour fudge into prepared pan. Let fudge cool completely before cutting into 1 inch squares. (you can place in the refrigerator for 1 hour to speed up the process.)
Store in an airtight container. Fudge does not need to be kept refrigerated.

The person below me has only streaming services, not cable, for watching TV


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I have all of the above (cable and streaming services).

The person below me’s favourite YouTuber is *insert name*


----------



## Hermelin

TwoSet Violin and Chubbyemu 

The person below me enjoy eating hard candy sticks


----------



## Nuage

False.
The person below me prefers lop-eared rabbits.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False. No offense to the lop-eared rabbits out there, I still love y'all.

The person below me makes dinner for their family.


----------



## Catlyn

Not usually, i don't. Sometimes mum will get lazy so i will but it's not very often. Dad cooks the best meals though.

The person below me's favourite music genre is *...*


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I love American Swing the most, though I like a wide variety of older music.

The person below me prefers rabbits with Vienna/Dutch markings.


----------



## SableSteel

Nope - vienna markings are not showable and I raise rabbits for show. Besides - nothing can top Himalayan markings, the best markings  

The person below me has had a paranormal experience in their life


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True--I've been able to avoid bad things--plane crash, earthquake, etc. The person below me like to cook outdoors.


----------



## Felix’s Mom

True I love to BBQ or Smoke meat. 
The person below me likes scary movies


----------



## Remy The Rabbit

Yes! Love scary movies, I liked Stranger Things a lot.

The person below me likes to swim (for fun or competitive)


----------



## Oceanie

Water is my life. I love water, and this may sound weird, but I respect water too. Water is beautiful, but even the most beautiful things can be dangerous. 

So to sum that up, yes I love swimming, because I love water. I'm also in the middle of trying to become a freediver. 

The person below me also loves water. (I couldn't think of anything else to put)


----------



## Remy The Rabbit

Haha yes, I love water too, I'm a competitive swimmer.

The person below me likes savory foods better than sweet foods


----------



## Nuage

True.
The person below me plays a competitive sport.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, I used to run Cross Country and even made it to State, but not anymore.

The person below me has (say how many) pets.


----------



## Nuage

I have 6 pets, one rabbit and five fish. I want to get a hamster and a lizard too.
The person below me picks rabbit safe 'weeds' for there rabbits.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True. Theo gets a handful of fresh weeds from his weed garden every day. 

The person below me gives their rabbit a tiny piece of fresh fruit every day.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit

Kinda? Every other day he gets a tiny piece of apple, peach, banana, strawberry, or whatever other fruit I have at the time. 

The person below me would rather live in a city than a small town!


----------



## Oceanie

I lived most of my life in the city, and started hating cities when I was about 7. I'm so glad now that I live in a small town. 

The person below me has school right now (ew).


----------



## Nuage

I have it online.
The person below me loves nature.


----------



## Hermelin

True I love nature, I live only 3 min from the forest and my back yard look like a forest behind the house when all trees have leafs.

Just listening to leafs russle and hearing the roe deer at night is so relaxing. Roe deer sounds a bit like dogs barking. While on spring mornings you can hear all the birds singing and feel the cold spring breeze coming through the window.

The person below me have seen wild wolves in real life. _(I’ve only seen it once and it was quite a distance away, thought first it was a really big dog ). _


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True, in Washington state. The scariest thing though was a Wolverine 50 years ago in an area they said now had some 2 years ago in the Tahoe Basin--amazing what you see when you are 50+ miles from the nearest road. The person below believes you can't have too many companion animals.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True! My parents don't believe me! 

The person below me loves sweet tea.


----------



## Nuage

False.
The person below me live near a forest.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Not true--desert--cold today, only 110. The person below me loves to travel internationally.


----------



## Remy The Rabbit

I've been out of state once or twice, but never far at all 

The person below me is a straight A student, or was


----------



## Oceanie

I was a straight A student until I was 9, then I started to get B's in math. @Nancy McClelland I want to travel internationally- The only international travel I've done is driving up to Canada with my family. However, my dad used to be a flight attendant and we traveled a lot when I was younger. I've flown much more than the average adult. I always get so shocked when I hear people saying it's their first time flying.

The person below me (enter fact)


----------



## Remy The Rabbit

Oceanie said:


> I was a straight A student until I was 9, then I started to get B's in math. @Nancy McClelland I want to travel internationally- The only international travel I've done is driving up to Canada with my family. However, my dad used to be a flight attendant and we traveled a lot when I was younger. I've honestly flown much more than the average adult. I always get so shocked when I hear people saying it's their first time flying.
> 
> The person below me (enter fact)



I've never been on a plane LOL

The person below me is a cat person


----------



## Oceanie

Eh I have a cat, but I do like dogs too. 

The person below me has Labor Day weekend off.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I retired in the mid 90's, so I do have Labor Day off. The person below has a fish pond.


----------



## Nuage

False, but it would be nice.
The person bellow me is ________.
(fill in the blank)


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

I have eaten a few rabbit pellets (to see what it tastes like)or tried to a binky,zoomies, flop. 

The person below me has done one of those things!


----------



## Oceanie

I tried to flop infront of Chamomile when I first got her so she could see it was okay to relax. Long story short- she just stared at me while looking confused. 

The person below me paints.


----------



## Nuage

True. 
The person below me has watched The Goldbergs


----------



## Oceanie

I watched half an episode, then my mom got mad at me for watching it  

The person below me has school (sadly)


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Me  

The person below me has has a clean room.


----------



## Oceanie

Ehhh.... kinda.... not really. There's books and papers scattered everywhere.

The person below me has lived out of state before.


----------



## Nuage

False. I've never lived out of this state.
The person below me cleans a lot.


----------



## Robbierabbit

HJ :) said:


> False. I've never lived out of this state.
> The person below me cleans a lot.


False .
I try to but I'm bad at it


----------



## Robbierabbit

Robbierabbit said:


> False .
> I try to but I'm bad at it


The person below me has a rabbit in their bedroom .


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Me

The person below me has a obsession with *blank*


----------



## Robbierabbit

Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 said:


> Me
> 
> The person below me has a obsession with *blank*


I'm obsessed Dairy-free ice-cream  
The person below me has a girlfriend ( well me )


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Boyfriend (or at least we both know we like each other) 

The person below me insert your favorite meme


----------



## Robbierabbit

Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 said:


> Boyfriend (or at least we both know we like each other)


Yes same


----------



## Nuage

The person below me teaches their bunny/ies tricks.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Me, I have taught Lucas to spin 3x, and Walk 4 steps,

The person below me what is something silly that irritated you when you were young/or currently


----------



## Catlyn

What irritates me? Obnoxiously loud and chatty people. Always have, as long as i can remember. I find it silly how some people could talk to you all day long and not get tired...

The person below me has bonded rabbits.


----------



## cbsb

Yep! Triplet bonded almost identical (ear differences) girls! They look like 3 plump snowballs!

The person below me likes to read mysteries.


----------



## Robbierabbit

cbsb said:


> Yep! Triplet bonded almost identical (ear differences) girls! They look like 3 plump snowballs!
> 
> The person below me likes to read mysteries.


Nope , I dont really read .

The person below me has a kid


----------



## Catlyn

No, i'm not lawfully adult yet.

The person below me has never ______.


----------



## Nuage

I have never moved.
The person below me gets sick easily.


----------



## Catlyn

True! Too much that i am slowly beginning to resent myself for it. In september this year i got a small cold every single weekend despite the weather being amazingly summery back at the time.

The person below me wants to _____.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Learn how to cartwheel 
You can imagine the pain I feel when I see 7year olds cartwheeling
the envy eating me up inside - I’m kidding by the way lol
I’m sorry could’nt resist

Ya somehow I never managed to coordinate my unstable, Marty the giraffe legs into gracefully doing a cartwheel. 

ANYWAYS

The person below me has blank .


----------



## Nuage

I have hay in my shoes (lol).
The person below me doesn't/didn't like school.


----------



## Hermelin

True, when I was younger I truly detested school but I like learning new things. I wanted to ditch school but handling the school was easier, so I never skipped. 

The person below me love horror movies


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I am fine with gore, but I cannot stand jump scares. I just stick to horror books!

The person below me‘s favourite book genre is *insert favourite genre*


----------



## Mariam+Theo

WW2 Romances

The person below me is currently in the process of bonding their bunnies.


----------



## Nuage

False. 
The person bellow likes animation.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I’m not good at it drawing animation if that’s what you mean but I don’t mind watching it, although it’s not my favourite 

The person below me hates Autumn (I absolutely detest it)


----------



## Nuage

True/False. I really hate some parts about autumn but love some parts.
The person below me it over 6 feet tall.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

False.
The person below me procrastinates a lot.


----------



## Nuage

True.
he person below me is looking into getting a second bunny.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Yes and no. I'm not really sure yet. Lol  
The person below me is a gamer.


----------



## Hermelin

True/false, right now I’m not a gamer because I need to focus on uni. But you certainly get a rush playing games and I can spend hours doing it 

Before uni, I spent most of my time playing games online. 

The person below me is a great swimmer


----------



## Oceanie

I am

The person below me can make art.


----------



## Nuage

Yes!
The person below me has a guinea pig.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False; an interesting fact is that I was going to get one but decided on getting a rabbit instead when a friend told me that guinea pigs smelled really bad. 

The person below me lives on the beach.


----------



## Oceanie

Eh like 10 minutes away depending on which beach it is. I'm planning on moving closer to the sea next summer but I don't know if it'll happen lol. 

The person below me knows what Among Us is.


----------



## Catlyn

That game is blowing up on the internet! I hear it get mentioned by so many youtubers i watch! There are even whole Discord servers and Subreddits dedicated to it! I don't really get the basic concept of the game just by listening though, but it seems interesting!

The person below me knows/reads creepypasta stories/art.
Are they supposed to make you scared or anxious? Because they make me feel oddly calm instead.


----------



## Oceanie

No, I don't read creepypasta stories. 

The concept of Among Us is that there is a team of people who are on a space shuttle. But there's an "imposter" who pretty much tries to kill everyone before getting caught. Oh, and you aren't allowed to talk until someone calls an emergency meeting because they found a "dead" body. Pretty much a murder-mystery game. 

The person below me likes watching speedpaints.


----------



## Catlyn

Oooh yessss i do!
It is often a good source of inspection to see how other people lineart, colour and shade! Since i couldn't properly go to art school to learn any of it...
I sometimes try out some of the methods how i see them. Not always so great but i still learn something from it.

Enter a random fact.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

My rabbit is free roam.

The person below me keeps a rabbit/s free roam.


----------



## Catlyn

My boys are mostly free roam. They currently don't have access to one smaller room because it's full of unsecured stuff and the room that was Storm's because he still likes to be a little territorial over that space.
So they have two rooms to go onto freely, yet we still close them in for the night into a smaller section of the room because they're such mischevious rascals.

The person below me _______.


----------



## Nuage

I like bunnies.
The person below me has/wants to breed their bunny.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I haven’t and have desexed my bun, though I think she would have had some cute kittens, she is in my profile pic 

The person below me has raised kits.


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. I have seen kits irl


. They're my aunt's rabbits' kids though.

The person below me has had/seen angoras or other woolly breeds.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True! Every year we go to the exotic pet expo and they always have woolly breeds.

The person below me hates leaving their rabbit at home.


----------



## Catlyn

I do, but not so strongly anymore because the boys have become bonded, so they can entertain each other while i'm at school, and mum is usually at home too.

The person below me has a licky-lot bunny.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yes, she is so cute!

The person below me keeps their bun in their room.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Sadly, I do not. My parents won't let me bring Theo inside even though I have the largest room ever!

The person below me hates waking up early in the morning.


----------



## Catlyn

Yes! 
I'm a night owl. I loathe waking up at 6 to end up in school by 8.

The person below me has tried animating any way? I'm looking for tips on that...


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yep, but I’m really bad at it here’s one IMG_5484.MOV I didn’t spend much time on it though, it s a scene from a book I’m writing called Skylights, about Beagles. I drew it on Autodesk Sketchbook, and put it together on iMovie 
the person below me likes Watership Down (book, film, miniseries, etc.)


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

JazzPizzazz said:


> Yep, but I’m really bad at it here’s one IMG_5484.MOV I didn’t spend much time on it though, it s a scene from a book I’m writing called Skylights, about Beagles. I drew it on Autodesk Sketchbook, and put it together on iMovie
> the person below me likes Watership Down (book, film, miniseries, etc.)


I am in the process of reading Watership down! It's really interesting but it's taken me a while to read because i can't really get into it.

The person below me went/goes to a private school


----------



## Hermelin

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I am in the process of reading Watership down! It's really interesting but it's taken me a while to read because i can't really get into it.
> 
> The person below me went/goes to a private school



False, never gone to a private school, maybe it should of been better. The school I went to hade a bullying culture and a lot of fights between the age of 6-15 years old 

Twice the school disbanded my class and scattered the student to different classes. Trying to get the class in check but the new class also became the same. I must really be unlucky to have gotten into the most trouble classes at my school. 

The person below me like elton john music


----------



## Nuage

True!
The person below me ________ (insert fact)


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I’m homeschooled and I have been since I was 5! And I’ll continue to be homeschooled until I’m around 16 years old, so three more years! I quite enjoy it though, but school seems interesting

The person below me know what their name means?


----------



## Hermelin

Apollo’s Slave said:


> The person below me know what their name means?



True, my name means flowering/blooming and my other name means “of magdala”. My first name is two names. Thank god my parents didn’t put them together as they did with my little brother, my little brother have a double name while mine is kept separated. 

First name is my dad and the other is the name my mom come up with. So they put both name as a first name. So I can change my name to the other without needing to go through anything for it. 

The person below me want a different name


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Yeah that's me! I don't really like my real name Citlalli. (sit-la-lee) I wish I had a common name so I can get my name on those souvenirs. 

The person below me has rabbits and cats.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True! One of my kitties loves Theo so much and is always grooming him! 

The person below me loves gelato more than ice cream.


----------



## Robbierabbit

Mariam+Theo said:


> True! One of my kitties loves Theo so much and is always grooming him!
> 
> The person below me loves gelato more than ice cream.


False , as I've never tried it. I'm lactose intolerant .

The person below me has Instagram


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. Never had one, and i probably never will. Out of all the socialmedia channels i have facebook, discord and a video-less youtube account. Never had anything else.

The person below me _____?


----------



## Bella-Sophia

Well I guess I have a clean slate! I'm a RN with on rabbit and one dog. My second rabbit passed after desexing surgery. What I like most about this site is there are such a great mix of people. 
The person below me has a new rabbit.


----------



## Hermelin

Bella-Sophia said:


> Well I guess I have a clean slate! I'm a RN with on rabbit and one dog. My second rabbit passed after desexing surgery. What I like most about this site is there are such a great mix of people.
> The person below me has a new rabbit.



True, she’s been with me sine friday night 


The person below me have eaten shaved ice desserts/ ice cream


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yes! How couldn't I? They are so good! I always spend too much money during the summer months on shaved ice 

The person below me is currently reading _________________.


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

Little Women! It’s an AMAZING book!!
the person below me owns a bird!


----------



## SableSteel

I own 15 birds! Pigeons (frillback & ice), chickens (polish), peacocks, a parrot (indian ringneck) and a house sparrow. 

The person below me has tried to do a seasonal theme photoshoot with their rabbit.


----------



## Scarlette

True. Sadly Corrie wouldn't cooperate ;-;
The person below me is Homosexual (Support LGBTQ !!!)


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Nope, I’m not

The person below me share your buns weird habit.
Lucas likes to enter her litter box by jumping from the side not the actual entrance.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Haha Pancho also does that!  He also has this weird habit of eating hay at night and then doing zoomies across my room; then eventually jumping on top of my bed!

The person below me has TikTok.


----------



## SableSteel

Nope. I don't use tiktok or instagram or any of that stuff. Facebook is the only social media I use.

The person below me has tried to use a harness on their rabbit


----------



## Nuage

True.
The person below me wants to train there rabbits a new trick.


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Me !
I teaching Lucas kisses, she’s slowly understanding ! 

The person below me’s favorite color is Turquoise


----------



## AVIE

finally, you got me! Turquoise is my color! 

The person below me: loves setting up photo shoots with their bun!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True all the way! Theo is a model!

The person below me has a trio of rabbits.




SableSteel said:


> Pigeons (frillback & ice)


Also, that is so cool! I wanted pigeons so bad but my parents said no. I will just have to wait till I move out!


----------



## SableSteel

I first got pigeons when I still lived with my parents. I wrote them a ten page essay back in middle school about why I should get pigeons and how I would take care of them  I started off with parlour tumblers; good choice for a first breed. Genetically flightless so they are easier to handle, and they require less space because they don't need flying room. 

False; I have way more than a trio  

The person below me has a favorite rabbit breed (please share)


----------



## JazzPizzazz

My favourite breed is a Belgian Hare.

The person below me dislikes Disney.


----------



## AVIE

I don't care for Disney... At all, give me Studio Ghibli any day!

The person below me has never heard of Studio Ghibli....


----------



## Hermelin

AVIE said:


> I don't care for Disney... At all, give me Studio Ghibli any day!
> 
> The person below me has never heard of Studio Ghibli....



False, I have nearly all the studio ghibli movies on dvd+blue ray 




The person below me have a bunny that likes being picked up


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Kind of, she’ll tolerate being picked up and will sometimes “kiss” me.
Also depends if I made her mad by cutting her nails ! 

The person below me lives in a small town.


----------



## Nuage

True.
The person below me has a favorite Studio Ghibli movie. Mine is The Secret World of Arrietty.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, I had never heard of Studio Ghibli until now.

The person below me has never felt Rex or Mini Rex fur.




Hermelin said:


> View attachment 51116


Ok, so I'm getting a little distracted, but is that the Eragon series on the bottom shelf in that picture? I have read the first book and it was amazing!


----------



## Hermelin

Mariam+Theo said:


> False, I had never heard of Studio Ghibli until now.
> 
> The person below me has never felt Rex or Mini Rex fur.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm getting a little distracted, but is that the Eragon series on the bottom shelf in that picture? I have read the first book and it was amazing!



True, I felt my first rex when I picked Embla up. It was the other kit that followd me down and I left her at her new home. Truly wanted a rex after feeling her fur.

_It’s the whole Ergon series in my shelf, I have a few book series and I loved Ergon when I was younger. But right now I don’t have time reading a book, otherwise I get hooked reading them and forget studying. You should definitely watch one of the movies, they are a different style to disney. They will give different feeling and how they tell a story. 

I love both disney and studio ghibli, I also watch other. Netflix have studio ghibli movies ☺_

The person below me have paddled canoe


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True, we go camping once a year and we always canoe while we are there.

The person below me wants a (state a breed) rabbit.


----------



## Nuage

I want a Netherland Dwarf.
The person below me likes to eat.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

HJ :) said:


> I want a Netherland Dwarf.
> The person below me likes to eat.


Yes, I do 

The person below me is ready for Christmas - my family are going to start decorating in two weeks


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, we don't begin decorating until after Thanksgiving.

The person below me is most excited for Thanksgiving (if you are in America) because ___________.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

The food! I just love the food its so good! I like seeing family too. 

The person below me likes halloween


----------



## Nuage

True!
The person below me is dressing up this Halloween.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yes! I am being a vampire in Victorian-style clothes. (Hallowe’en is cer my favourite holiday!)

The person below me is/has dressed up with their rabbit for Hallowe’en


----------



## Nuage

Maybe.
The person below me love that sound when you step on a dry leaf in the fall.


----------



## AVIE

love that crunch!

The person below me will post a picture if I start a Halloween Bun thread.....


----------



## Nuage

Yes! I just got a bunch of pictures of Oreo in a leaf pile!
The person below me is into photography!


----------



## SableSteel

True. I just got into photography. Bought my first camera two weeks ago! Though I'm not in it for the artistic purposes: I just want photos to documents all the birds I see.




The person below me is into sewing.


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

True! I’m into sewing! About a year ago or so I made a sewing pattern, and sewed this!

This character is named Ned. He is from Twenty One Pilots! ||-//

The person below me gets upset because their rabbit will ’rearange’ their room when your not looking  (if so, my rabbit can relate)


----------



## Catlyn

True as a bunny 500! I had set up my boys' enclosure the morning before i left and today it's already a total mess!
I don't possess a pic of what it looks like when in pristine condition though...


----------



## Catlyn

The person below me could name five forum members who they have seen a lot around here.
I constantly see Hermelin, Apollo's slave, Lucas the bun, Jbun, Hj Sablesteel and Mariam+theo to name a few.


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

True, assuming you mean the whole forum not just this thread: Lucas The Bun, Jbun, Blue eyes, AVIE, Hermelin (pretty similar to yours).

The person below me horseback rides or wants to.


----------



## Catlyn

I want to, but school and its mandatory "work practice" drain too much of my energy now.
I have once ridden a horse saddleless though, and i quite liked it. 

The person below me _______?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

is watching the Ole Miss football game because I am a huge Ole Miss football fan! I could tell you everything about football, but don't make me play. 

The person below me also loves football.


----------



## Nuage

I love everything about it-- except actually playing.
The person below me has ate their bunnies food.


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

False. Well maybe when I was a lil kid I probably ate hay or some thing honestly.... 

The person below me shares their room with their rabbit.


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah, the three of us share the living room. Their enclosure is right next to my bed too!

The person below me has a photogenetic sibling.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Not really (she does really cheesy smiles haha).

The person below me is hosting a party this Hallowe’en (if so, please give me some advice, as I am hosting my first).


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, can't help you with that. Halloween isn't a holiday people really celebrate in Estonia. What sort of advice were you looking for exactly? Some of it applies to all parties, if you know what i mean...

The person below me ¿______?


----------



## misssara.k89

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I stole this off a member of the guinea pig forum called ‘spoink’ but it sounded fun.
> 
> ‘I thought we could try a new game?
> A little bit of getting to know eachother.
> 
> You have to say a statement, and the poster after you answers whether it is true or false. Then poses their own statement!
> 
> Example:
> 
> Poster 1: The person below me has cheated on a test.
> 
> Poster 2: True.
> The person below me can drive.
> 
> 
> and so on!’
> 
> I’ll start.
> The person below me has a dog.


The person below me loves the color blue


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

True 

The person below me has a Fleming Giant.


----------



## AVIE

False... Thrianta
The person below me speaks to their bun(s) in a high squeaky voice


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Aww I love Thriantas! I do sometimes haha.

The person below me’s favourite holiday/occasion is:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope--Las Vegas NV were almost all the population in the state resides. The person below me likes to cook with a Barbeque. (we make main, sides, deserts, and even breakfast on ours)


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

False
The person below me has their bunnies outside.


----------



## AVIE

False... House rabbit here

The person below me has other pets as well as buns... (And pretends they talk to each other).


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True! Whenever the cats come and hang out in the shed with Theo and me, the animals have conversations. Theo is currently stealing his brother's girlfriend  

The person below me ___________________.


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Made a bunny pumpkin for halloween.

The person below is going trick or treating this year.


----------



## Nuage

Yes.
The person below me loves being scared.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

No! Not at all! Lol  
The person below me likes to party!


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

JazzPizzazz said:


> No! Not at all! Lol
> The person below me likes to party!



Not in the slightest.
The person below me loves ferrets.


----------



## AVIE

No... Not into ferrets at all... They are adorable like all little animals.. But as a breed, they're not my milieu. 
The person below me has had a tv/movie date with their bun


----------



## Nuage

Yeah, Oreo and I are gonna watch a movie after school today.
The person below me is tired.


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

HJ :) said:


> Yeah, Oreo and I are gonna watch a movie after school today.
> The person below me is tired.



Trueeeee
The person below me wished it was christmas already.


----------



## AVIE

Well.... Although there is some happy expectation of that... I'm still looking forward to Halloween. BTW...love your buns name! 
The person below me eats with their buns at least once a week!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Omg I can’t even lie, I thought you said the person below me eats their buns once a week - but then I realised that’s not possible.

I do eat with my bunnies probably once every two days!

the person below has other pets


----------



## Nuage

Yeah, I have fish.
The person below me loves cookies.


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

HJ :) said:


> Yeah, I have fish.
> The person below me loves cookies.



False, the texture makes me want to gag.
The person below me hates frosting.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, the icing gives the cake the perfect texture.

The person below me recently lost a pet (idk why I thought of such a sad one).


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Yeah I lost my rabbit Nacho, a few weeks ago. (Bonded pair)

The person below me shops cruelty free!


----------



## Mac189

You bet I do! I just can't justify bunnies just like mine living horrible lives for no good reason. I'm always down to discuss going cruelty free or talk about good products. I'm not perfect, as I still have some cleaning supplies that I know aren't, but I put a lot of focus on getting products not tested on animals.

The person below me lives in a cold climate (it got down to -15 F here last night)


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I live in Australia which has a Mediterranean climate. I don’t know about Fahrenheit, but it goes below 0 C


----------



## JazzPizzazz

The person below me also owns a cat.


----------



## Mac189

-15 F is roughly -26 C... A Mediterranean climate would sure sound nice come January! I have two cats, they're fantastic, sort of like more athletic rabbits!
The person below has a career they find interesting!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Well, it isn't my career yet, but I am hoping to become a vet. I want to specialize in exotic animals because there are not enough rabbit vets in the world (and because I love exotic animals)! 

The person below me has more than one dog.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

No, I have one Beagle. I have put a photo of when I took her to school:

The person below me is going trick or treating this year.


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

False but I am going to a mini Halloween party

The person below me thinks I should name my new bun cookies and cream, tux or penguin, he’s a boy and a Dutch (choose one)


----------



## AVIE

OMYGOODNESS!!!
PENGUIN! PENGUIN! PENGUIN!
He is Soooo handsome! You have three babies! 
The person below me bunny kisses today!


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Yes I do everyday!
I’m so glad we got him because he is the craziest thing ever. The first day we got him so 2 days ago, he wanted to come right out of his cage and ran around like crazy. The only thing is he doesn’t like to be pet yet but I won’t push it. He climbs all over me and lays down with his feet stretched outside of his cage so he seems to be settling in.

The person below me has __ bunnies


----------



## Milyvan

2. 2 bunnies & 2 cavies. This is so cool! 

The person below me is buying holiday treats for their furfriends.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, I make all Theo's treats. 

The person below me didn't get enough sleep last night. I had to skip my first online class because I was so tired.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True, this morning I woke up at 5am.
The person below me likes past.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

*pasta


----------



## Nuage

Yes!
The person below me is doing school right now.


----------



## AVIE

Nope, done with school! Enjoying an evening with a book and the company of a certain red fluffster.

The person below me has at least one bunny t shirt....


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True, I have a sweatshirt so I guess that counts. 

The person below me does not have social media.


----------



## SableSteel

I use social media quite a bit, especially Facebook 

The person below me has never been out of their country


----------



## JazzPizzazz

No, I have travelled quite a lot pre-COVID, especially being born in another country.

The person below me is dressing up as something this Hallowe’en.


----------



## Catlyn

Nah, i have stopped bothering with that a long time ago. Halloween isn't even really a thing in here.

The person below me has tried staying dormant online/socialmedia for any reason.


----------



## AVIE

Yes off the grid! I do this for months at a time.
The person below me loves Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Catlyn

I do! I like the old 1958? movie, although i remembered it differently compared to what i actually saw when i rewatched it this year. I liked the second movie too but the third one confused me a little bit. I don't remember reading any of the full books though.

The person below me loves httyd movies.


----------



## Nuage

Never heard of it!
The person below me has other small animals!


----------



## Catlyn

No, i don't. I'm not in the position to house any more animals than the pair of boys that i have, and honestly i wouldn't want any other pets at the moment either.
I'm a little bit curious as to why you want to change your username though.

The person below me _______?


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I am a vegan.

The person below me likes dogs.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True! I love dogs so much, but not as much as rabbits. 

The person below me owns horses/a horse.


----------



## AVIE

I did once, my father was a jockey.

The person below me leaves music on for their bun(s) when they leave.


----------



## Catlyn

No, i wish i could, but then my mum would get in the speakers and mildly blast the music she likes to listen to. It's far from being rock, oh no, but it's not rabbit friendly either. So they groove to bunny-fiable music when there's just the three of us.

The person below me did/n't consider a rabbit their first pet option.
(I'm just curious on that part. I can't have a cat for i'm allergic to them, i didn't really want a dog for more reasons than noise and space, and i didn't really fancy non-interactive or too exotic animals, like fish or snails or spiders. So i went with a rabbit.)


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True, I was first looking at getting a guinea pig but then my friend told me they stink so I chose a rabbit instead. I'm so glad I did!

The person below me took their rabbit trick-or-treating on Halloween.


----------



## Nuage

No, it would have been to stressful, but I wish I could have!
The person below me likes chocolate!


----------



## cbsb

Oh my! I LOVE LOVE LOVE chocolate esp. dark or semi-sweet but all or any will do. Unfortunately, sugar doesn't love me and caused body wide inflammation which caused aches and pains for 6 long years before I finally figured out what the problem was. I had to change my diet completely to something that looks mostly like KETO... very limited sugars and carbs. It's a challenge but MUCH better than feeling like I am 90 years old!

The person below me is gathering bunny themed items for Christmas morning (I am!) Anyone?


----------



## Nuage

I'm making them, but yeah!
The person below me has a hamster.



Catlyn said:


> No, i don't. I'm not in the position to house any more animals than the pair of boys that i have, and honestly i wouldn't want any other pets at the moment either.
> I'm a little bit curious as to why you want to change your username though.
> 
> The person below me _______?


I used to have the nickname HJ, but I don't go by it anymore, and I confuse myself with the @HJ :) and my nickname now, so yeah.


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

I have two hamsters! One is named Waffles and the other is named Cloud!

The person below me has a parakeet.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I wish! I wanted parakeets for a while and then decided that they were too small and wanted an African Grey. I ended up not getting a bird because my parents wouldn't let me house it inside and the winters are too cold outside. 

The person below me has an indoor garden where they grow their rabbit's veggies. I am working on setting up an Aquaponics system in my room right now so I can grow all of Theo's veggies.


----------



## Catlyn

Oh i wish! Our conditions are pretty terrible to grow any potted stuff on windowsills or tables and anything like that. Even potted common mammoth dill won't grow more than few centimeters before wilting...

The person below me has full covers and a protective glass for their phone/tablet.
I can't count how many cracks and dead screens it has helped me avoid!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True, I wouldn't have a phone without it. 


Catlyn said:


> Our conditions are pretty terrible to grow any potted stuff on windowsills or tables and anything like that. Even potted common mammoth dill won't grow more than few centimeters before wilting...


I don't have a good window either so I'm using grow lights. 

The person below me is a teenager.


----------



## Catlyn

Why yes i can be considered one. Where do you get your growlights from? They're kinda expensive over here...

The person below me _____?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Catlyn said:


> Where do you get your growlights from? They're kinda expensive over here..


Amazon has really cheap ones over here! I also check yard sales, Goodwill, Craigslist, and Facebook Marketplace regularly for good deals.


----------



## Nuage

I just changed my username!
The person below me is sick!


----------



## SableSteel

I have a cold right now 

The person below me has tried drawing their pet rabbit


----------



## AVIE

Oh, I haven't yet, but you just gave me an idea!

The person below me has seen many you tube videos and explains all the bunny body language positions your bun is exhibiting to everyone who sees her.... Regardless of the person's interest or not. (I do, and am probably considered a little obsessive with discussing my rabbit).


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, I actually don't like watching most rabbit YouTubers. They all seem so made up!

The person below me is behind in school.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Ahh you called me out! Yeah I have like 30+ missing assignments and I have quizzes! I just hope I get them done by Wednesday. (which is the last day to turn in missing work) so I'll be staying up to do it. 

The person below me is scared for tomorrow (the US election)


----------



## Catlyn

I had no idea that you had the election coming up. That pretty much says it all.

The person below me ______?


----------



## zuppa

Catlyn said:


> I had no idea that you had the election coming up. That pretty much says it all.
> 
> The person below me ______?


Not American myself but I was really curious about how people on this site voted and why, since I was really surprised how many people (70 millions so far!) voted for the Incumbent after four years of all that jazz, but I was trying to stay polite and didn't want to start a war on here as well, almost 50/50 result shows how much divided is the country these days and the reputation of the country keeps falling. So it was very hard for me to keep quiet lately but thank you for you've touched this so I had chance to say that what I say. Pretty sure I will regret later but anyways  


You clip nails at home or going to vets / petshop for that?


----------



## AVIE

@zuppa , you can't even imagine the drama... Unbelievable! I miss the days of respect for the office and sense of national pride. It is sad.

We are going to try cutting nails at home...wish me luck!
The person below me has a green thumb and grows tummies for the buns.


----------



## Catlyn

Tummies for their buns? You mean like veggies and herbs?
I will, soon, once i get some more seeds and smaller planters. I only have lemon balm/melissa so far. We also cut nails at home unless it is absolutely impossible. 
Looking at Storm the first month after we had gotten him and went for a vaccine-didn't let us even remotely hold him, and to clip his nails while we were at the vet, required three people and lots of treats to get it done, and he still got all of us pretty scratched that time. The vet and his assistant smiled and told that me that i'd picked a feisty rabbit.
And i won't argue with that.

The person below me has woken up to a nasty surprise of a wet puddle on their bed, their rabbit suddenly scared of them, or anything like that?


----------



## Lucas the Bun

No but Lucas _almost_ peed on my computer. 

The person below me share the most expensive your bun has chewed.


----------



## Nuage

Oreo chewed my Vans. Not as bad as something like an electronic, but its the most expensive.
The person below me likes pineapple pizza.


----------



## Lucas the Bun

I _love _pineapple pizza, I love pineapple in general !

The person below me is exited for fall.


----------



## Nuage

It is fall! I love it!

The person below me love walking on nature trails. (I do!)


----------



## Catlyn

I do too! 

The person below me _____?


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I love the Autumn and Winter.

The person below me’s favourite thing about Autumn is ...


----------



## Bunn_mother

The pretty colors and the weather of course 
The person below me has a happy bun!


----------



## Hermelin

I think they are happy because they sleep like logs and expect people to move around them. Binky at least once a week, often daily depnds on personality and have also mastered the cute stare to make your heart go soft to give them a treat.

They would be happier if they was bonded but it’s a working process.

The person below me dislike that the days is getting shorter and gets less daylight.


----------



## Bunn_mother

True! My sleeping schedule is getting very wonky 

The person below me likes snow


----------



## Nuage

I like it to an extent. After 40-ish minutes, I get to cold and go in miserable.

The person below me likes coffee.


----------



## Hermelin

True/false depends on if I’m having a dessert or not. I enjoy black coffee with sweets 

The person below me is good at holding speeches


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I guess so. I am super extroverted and talk a lot.

The person below me, share the most expensive thing you have bought for your rabbit.


----------



## Catlyn

I'm pretty stingy when it comes to spending money, so nothing expensive at all. Excluding medicines and food, It was probably a loofa toy, or the water bowl, litter box, or the snack roller thing. All were around 5€. Making their pen has cost us a LOT though, around 70€ since we don't have cheap amazon or ebay shipping here. Lucky for me dad got those materials. I made a digging mat, a digging board and dynamite sticks myself. They're all destroyed by now though. Nonetheless, they still lead a great life, so i don't believe the articles that say rabbits are costly to keep in daily terms.

What is your most expensive thing bought for the furry friends?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I'm the opposite of you, I spend all my money on Theo! I don't know what else I would buy if I didn't have a rabbit. I was joking around with my sister the other day and said, "When Theo dies I'm going to be rich!"  That kinda gives you an idea of how much I spend on him. The most expensive thing was a vet visit when he had to get an x-ray, but I guess that doesn't count. The most I have spent on a toy is probably $25 but I normally buy supplies and make all of his toys.

The person below me makes their rabbits toys.


----------



## Nuage

I make some, I buy some, but I mostly make them.

The person below me heard who won the US presidential election.


----------



## Bunn_mother

Yes I have and am overjoyed about it 

What the person below me's favorite thing about there bunn


----------



## Bunn_mother

Mariam+Theo said:


> I guess so. I am super extroverted and talk a lot.
> 
> The person below me, share the most expensive thing you have bought for your rabbit.


I guess it would probably be an air purification thing that my mom got for him and me, the rugs I got in my room for friction or maybe all his toys


----------



## Nuage

Every time I give Oreo fresh hay, she grooms me! Its adorable!

TPBM (The Person Below Me) is getting their bunny Christmas gifts!


----------



## Bunn_mother

Of course I am! 

The person below me loves their bun more than anything else


----------



## Catlyn

Absolutely! It isn't a joke that i had a time when i loved my boy(s) more than i loved my mum and dad. Especially true when Musti was still around for me. The first time Storm came indoors he tasted dad's speaker wires and got kicked out the room for it. Dad said that he'll mever let Storm inside ever again. I decided to hang out with Storm and never go back inside until dad would change his mind. That's how much i love them. Of course, sometimes i feel frustrated at the boys because they so like to misbehave and not get along with one another stably.

The person below me has strong emotions


----------



## Bunn_mother

Yes! I'm very sensitive and protective my bun is my therapy bun most of the time, example: my mom got angry at me and said that i couldn't keep my bun if I kept doing what I was doing, and of course I cried so much, but she loves him and decided not to take him from me

The person below me has an indoor bun


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Actually 2, both rescues. Thje person below likes old, black & white movies.


----------



## Bunn_mother

Sort of I find them boring mostly but i do like older horror and drama movies or interesting mystical ones like Narnia, the dark crystal, the never-ending story, and the labyrinth

The person below me has a entire room or more for their bun


----------



## Catlyn

Yes. My boys share the living room with me, although they have to be housed separately because they just don't look like they wanna get along long term again. I'm kind of lost on what to do with the situation.

The person below me _____?


----------



## Bunn_mother

Loves to draw! I'm actually drawing right now 

The person below likes art


----------



## Nuage

Yes!

TPBM likes fruit more than meat.


----------



## Bunn_mother

Yes by far! Im actually pecatarian. 

The person below me _____?


----------



## Nuage

I love pressing leaves!

TPBM has a library card.


----------



## Bunn_mother

I do! I love the library!

The person below me can draw


----------



## Nuage

I can, but it's not very good.

TPBM shares a salad with their bunny.


----------



## Bunn_mother

All the time! He looks at me all weird tho

The person below men's favorite part of the day is cleaning their bunnies area and feeding them/hanging with them


----------



## Nuage

Yep! I love that time!

TPBM knows how to type correctly.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yep, I took a typing class in 7th grade.

The person below me gives their rabbit herb mixes.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Not too sure what that means but I think so? The rabbits get forage

The person below me has strict rules when it comes to animals

My parents have pretty strict rules as to what I can and can’t do with my pets! So no sharing food (we buy two differences salads, one for people, one for bunnies)! No pets on the bed, or upstairs, no water bowls in the kitchen, no pets on the furniture, no pets on the rug, we can’t fill any bowls up using the tap and have to use a bottle then pour it into the bowl and put it in the garage (this is for my dog, the rabbits are in my room - which my dad also wasn’t happy about)


----------



## Bunn_mother

Actually my mom a total animal person and so is her gf so they love him a lot and let me do what i think is right although he can't go upstairs cuz I have cats and a dog 

The person below me supports lgbtq+


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Please don't hate me for this, but I do not. I believe that man was made for women and women made for man. I do have several friends who support lgbtq+ and I am ok with that because everyone has the freedom to believe what they choose to believe. 

TPBM owns a trio of rabbits.


----------



## Bunn_mother

I do not have a trio but I want to get a second one and I don't hate you for your beliefs I personally think love is love no matter who its with, I am gay and so is my mother 

The person below me___?


----------



## Nuage

I like cats.

TPBM likes spicy food.


----------



## Bunn_mother

I love spicy food a lot tho it burns my lips, 

Tell me your favorite aesthetic to the person below me


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Oh yeah! I just recently discovered pepper jack cheese (I know, I'm 14 and had never had pepper jack cheese before ) and it is my favorite!

The person below me loves marvel.

Whoops, we posted at the same time


----------



## Bunn_mother

I wouldn't say I'm obsessed but i do enjoy it

The person below me is an introvert


----------



## Nuage

Yep.

TPBM is always cold.


----------



## Bunn_mother

How did u know I don't even know why but im either freezing or like just right unless it's summer then I dont get warm I die

TPBM like candy


----------



## Nuage

Some candy. I'm very picky.

TPBM likes tv.


----------



## AVIE

Yes to candy, yes to pepper jack, yes to spicy food and buns are number one, yes to LBGT+ (immediate family members, whom I love). Y'all are going too fast for me to keep up. 
TPBM squeals in delight for binkies


----------



## Bunn_mother

I still cry when he binkies ngl 

The person below loves horror movies (I do)


----------



## AVIE

Oh yes, but American Horror Story is my fave.
The person below me has turned down friends at least once to spend time with bun.


----------



## Bunn_mother

I got my bun in quarantine so actually no but I would and im currently binging american horror story

The person below likes to bake


----------



## Nuage

I perfer cooking, but I still like baking.
TPBM loves stir fry!


----------



## Bunn_mother

I do!

The person below has siblings


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Bunn_mother said:


> I do!
> 
> The person below has siblings


All too many of them! 9 actually, although they’re not all biological! 

the person below me has eaten a rabbit pellet before! I have


----------



## Nuage

I have! It tastes weird.

TPBM likes potatoes!


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah, and i discovered that the first few huge bags were, sorry for the language, pure crap of grain and corn. No wonder they were only 17€ for 20kg bags! Burgess excel mint ones taste like actual mint and hay and stuff.

Happened to post at the same time!


----------



## Catlyn

I don't absolutely love them but i ain't got anything against them. I am located far in the potato zone of the potato-tomato line in europe, so yeah potato can go with almost anything in here. I don't like tomatoes other than raw just like that or in salads. I hate tomatoes in soups, as juice and on pizza, in hot foods and sauces too.

Tpbm's "likeness relationship" with tomatoes is the following?


----------



## AVIE

False! I'm no good in the kitchen .p. I just got distracted by a flying rabbit who crashed into my lap...made my day! Let's see... TPBM HAS watched Lennon the Bunny.


----------



## Bunn_mother

Apollo’s Slave said:


> All too many of them! 9 actually, although they’re not all biological!
> 
> the person below me has eaten a rabbit pellet before! I have


I have a step brother who is like my best friend, his older sister who honestly hates me and in the year I've known her I've never had a conversation before and a younger biological sister


----------



## AVIE

Ohhh... Tomatoes. Kindsa odd, no raw ones, but cooked potatoes are yum


----------



## Bunn_mother

AVIE said:


> False! I'm no good in the kitchen .p. I just got distracted by a flying rabbit who crashed into my lap...made my day! Let's see... TPBM HAS watched Lennon the Bunny.


I learned most of what I know from her


----------



## Bunn_mother

The person below likes netflix over youtube


----------



## AVIE

Love Netflix, just learning to love youtube. Takes awhile to figure out what to look for there


----------



## AVIE

TPBM HAS always loved bunnies!


----------



## Bunn_mother

Yes!! 

The person below is introverted until you get close to them


----------



## AVIE

Yes, I am very shy, till you get the clown in me to come out.

TPBM is awaiting mail delivery with something for their rabbit


----------



## Catlyn

Noope. But i want to order a bunniesthatlunch toy box as the boys' christmas present.

Tpbm ______?


----------



## AVIE

I've thought of it, but not sure of cost
TPBM, has purchased one before


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I have bought one before. I actually want to start a rabbit subscription box. I haven't really told anyone this (including my parents) so y'all are some of the first to know! I won't be able to afford it for a year, but hopefully, I can sometime.

The person below me gets monthly subscription boxes for their rabbit.


----------



## AVIE

I wish! Maybe in January when my leg is cleared I can go back to work
TPBM loves Alice in Wonderland, not the crappy disney version


----------



## Hermelin

True but isn’t both alice in the wonderland from disney production but one is by tim burton style 

Or have I missed an alice in the wonderland version not by disney production 

The person below me have been to disney world


----------



## AVIE

I wish! Maybe in January when my leg is cleared I can go back to work
TPBM loves Alice in Wonderland, not the crappy Disney version


----------



## AVIE

There are many many versions of Alice in Wonderland... It's a magical world dumbed down by Disney. 
Have not been to DisneyWorld!
The person below me likes Fairy-Kei and Harajuku


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I don’t know what Fairy-Kei is, but I love Harajuku style.

The person below me likes Steampunk fashion (I LOVE ITTTTT)


----------



## AVIE

Yesssss!
look up fairy-kei, it's kinda of a more daily wearable style of harajuku and lolita.
The person below me is hungry right now....


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Yep I am lol.

The person below me free roams their bunny or bunnies.


----------



## AVIE

She has a very large pen 6 x 10 and access to living room during day. Happy bun!

TPBM... Feels guilt for neglecting other pets emotionally


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

By other pets, do you mean pets or pets I have now?
If its previous pets, yes and no. It’s been a year (today actually) since my first rabbit has passed and I don’t really feel bad anymore. I used to think about what it would be like if he didn’t pass, but I just realised that I can’t do anything about it so I might as well just focus on the pets I have. 

The person below me has a large dog


----------



## Nuage

No, but I want one.
TPBM likes teacup dogs.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

They are cute but I don't want one. 

TPBM is over 18


----------



## Hermelin

True, the person below me have gone on child disco


----------



## AVIE

What is child disco? Can't answer that one. 
TPBM knows what child disco is


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Nope I don’t.

The person below me has written and published a book.


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Nope but when I was younger, I did try to write a book about horses

the person below me had other pets besides rabbits


----------



## AVIE

I have a pug and a Himalayan cat as well...
The person below me loves practical jokes...


----------



## Oceanie

Sometimes

The person below me is not super active on the forum (aka me)


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yeah, it’s really just this, as I cannot offer much advice, being new to the world or rabbit.

The person below me likes e-girl style


----------



## SableSteel

Not really. I'm not a fan of the e-girl/e-boy style at all. 

The person below me has already bought a christmas tree


----------



## Catlyn

I do not know what type of style it is. I don't care much about fashion, more about comfy clothes that look nice to/on me.


----------



## Catlyn

SableSteel said:


> Not really. I'm not a fan of the e-girl/e-boy style at all.
> 
> The person below me has already bought a christmas tree


Nope. And we will not. We don't have anywhere to place the tree so that the rabbits won't get at it and thar it wouldn't hinder us. We have a small-ish apartment that has a sucky floor plan with narrow long-ish rooms so we don't have enough wide open space, maybe for a random handmade mini-tree on the windowsill or something. One year i made a tree out of old paper cones attached to a bottle.


Are living christmas trees even rabbit-safe?
Tpbm can answer that.


----------



## Nuage

I'm not sure, but this may help. Bunnies like to eat Christmas trees

TPBM doesn't celebrate Christmas.


----------



## AVIE

False... I do. But due to Ruby's new home in the living room there's no room for a Christmas tree this year. We have a ceramic one with little light up bulbs that will be on a table. She's worth the sacrifice though!

TPBM has sacrificed something for their bun as well.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

A good nights sleep has been sacrificed because of my bunnies! 

TPBM knows how to make their rabbits stop thumping other than telling them to be quiet


----------



## Catlyn

No, i don't because my boys don't thump for nothing.vLümi will do bar biting though, and i usually just sleep through it. I don't know how to stop it either.

Tpbm knows how to convince their parents to get their pets to the vet. I need a little bit of help with that..


----------



## Hermelin

False, I’m the one that take my car or take the public transport to the vet 

The person below me has seen the movie 9


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yes, I have.

The person below me likes horror books.


----------



## Catlyn

I don't know. I haven't really read any pure horror books but i do fancy horror/core elements in a story. I guess i like excitement and enrichment in that sense? I hate jumpscare movies though.

What about tpbm?


----------



## AVIE

Yes! I love horror stories and such...
TPBM loves to read sci-fi and fantasy too... And historical fiction


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yes, I especially like scifi books set in the past (kinda steampunk-y).
TPBM has had a photoshoot of their bun.


----------



## Nuage

Yep! Oreo doesn't mind it, so I do it!

TPBM has short hair.


----------



## Catlyn

No. 
I always think that i do, but when i comb my hair and look at the wafty waves a pigtail braid left me, i am reminded that i do in fact have "long" hair. I did cut it shorter at the back because i felt like a matted angora, but it's still way past the shoulders and the longer hair at the front almost grazes my elbows.
One quarter side of the frontal hair was once coloured red but it has faded some and now is reminiscent of an almost-natural ombre. I quite like my hair if it weren't so rough and always broken.

What about tpbm?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I have mid-length (up to my shoulders) Afro/curly hair. Not much to it tbh, though it goes to a reddish brown in summer and almost black in winter 

The person below me is allergic to fruit (like me)


----------



## Nuage

No, I love fruit!
TPBM has been to Germany!


----------



## AVIE

Yes I have! Beautiful! Had the time of my life!
Person below me also lives in States and has been to Europe.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I have never been to the States but would absolutely love to! I have travelled Europe quite a lot though.
The person below me uses herbal remedies.


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Nope although once I tried chamomile tea for an upset stomach and it didn’t really work.
The person below me has been to Ireland.


----------



## Nuage

No, but I would LOVE to.
TPBM likes lavender scent.


----------



## AVIE

Love lavendar! Have it growing in yard, candle in bathroom and essential oil diffusing in my bedroom. Mmmmmm...
TPBM loves faeries and gnomes


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Ah not really but I don’t dislike them either.
The person below me has tried bunny pellets (I haven’t )


----------



## helena

True! It sounds so bad but I was so curious. It was a long time ago too. Also, since its not like cat food with meat and such, it couldn't hurt. 
The person below me loves the dark.


----------



## misssara.k89

Mariam+Theo said:


> True, I wouldn't have a phone without it.
> 
> I don't have a good window either so I'm using grow lights.
> 
> The person below me is a teenager.


How do I play the games on here? Not seeing the first post


----------



## helena

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I stole this off a member of the guinea pig forum called ‘spoink’ but it sounded fun.
> 
> ‘I thought we could try a new game?
> A little bit of getting to know eachother.
> 
> You have to say a statement, and the poster after you answers whether it is true or false. Then poses their own statement!
> 
> Example:
> 
> Poster 1: The person below me has cheated on a test.
> 
> Poster 2: True.
> The person below me can drive.
> 
> 
> and so on!’
> 
> I’ll start.
> The person below me has a dog.


Here are the instructions!!!


----------



## misssara.k89

helena said:


> Here are the instructions!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Nuage

Yes! I'm a night owl, so I'm used to it!

TPBM is very picky.


----------



## misssara.k89

Yes! I'm only picky with certain things but I am pretty picky with my Skyy baby! 

TPBM has more than 1 bunny at home.


----------



## helena

True! Currently I have a bonded pair. 
TPBM like sea food.


----------



## SableSteel

True enough. I don't go out of my way for seafood but I like seafood 

The person below me is watching the Mandalorian


----------



## Nuage

Yeah.
TPBM is bilingual.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Nuage said:


> Yeah.
> TPBM is bilingual.


Yep! I’m learning my third language now!

the person below me is a student


----------



## Nuage

Yeah... -_-

TPBM wants another pet.


----------



## helena

Me!!! I would love another pet.
TPBM loves the outdoors


----------



## Nuage

Yes!
TPBM is sick.


----------



## Hermelin

Nuage said:


> Yes!
> TPBM is sick.


Define sick but if we go after the definition of a physical illness. Then it’s false, at least so far who knows if I get a cold or my thyroid come back knocking again 

The person below me have worked/working on a forum _(for example admin, forum safety etc.)_


----------



## SableSteel

Yeah, I do php programming in my spare time so I've programmed with a few forums

The person below me is trying to do NaNoWriMo


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

No I have no clue what that is haha.

The person below me loves cookie dough.


----------



## Nuage

Its okay.
The person below me has been bitten by a dog.


----------



## helena

Happily, no I haven't. 
TPBM loves board games.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

True! I love playing Ticket to Ride and Blank Slate.

TPBM can not live without wifi. I just got back from my cousins and they don't have wifi or service! I was dying!


----------



## AVIE

True... Can not survive!
TPBM does not share a bedroom with her bunny... As sadly I do not, my partner does not share the "bunny bug" so she lives downstairs... Where btw I now spend every waking moment


----------



## Mac189

Typically, yes, my bunnies share a bedroom with me, although right now my living situation requires them to be downstairs. I miss my little ankle biters and 3 am food fanatics.

The person below me has very intense interests or hobbies (bunnies count, but if you have any others, that's awesome too!)


----------



## Hermelin

False, my love and interest for my hobbies have disappeared 

The person below me have a celebrity crush


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yes, I have a huge crush on Corbyn Besson (he is in the band Why Don't We).

TPBM listens to Why Don't We.


----------



## Nuage

No, never heard of it!

TPBM is upgrading their rabbits set up!


----------



## AVIE

Don't know if this counts, but I'm constantly switching floor materials to find a magic combination between things that she will tolerate, won't wee on, won't chew on and I can afford... It's a battle...
TPBM either has or is considering setting their bun as an ESA?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

No, but I have considered Theo being a therapy rabbit.

TPBM hates doing online classes because of Covid.


----------



## Nuage

Yeah, I just went back in-person, but 2 kids got COVID-19 so we are online this week.
TPBM likes to run.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

It’s okay, but I have asthma.
TPBM likes antiques.


----------



## Mei

JazzPizzazz said:


> It’s okay, but I have asthma.
> TPBM likes antiques.


 True! My house is like a cottage granny house  

TPBM can't function without morning coffee? Lol


----------



## helena

ME!!! Lol Coffee is great. I've already had my morning dose 
TPBM Loves rain


----------



## Nuage

Yep!
TPBM likes to sleep.


----------



## Hermelin

True, I’m a master at sleeping. My spirit animal is a sloth or snorlax from pokemon 

The person below me enjoy rom-com movies


----------



## Catlyn

Noooope. Our tv programme airs a romcom movie each friday and i never ever watch them because there's something that just ticks me off for some reason. Just like 95% of jumpscare scenes in horror movies.
For some reason i have one romcom? that i liked, "Warm bodies." It's based off a book and i'd like to read it but our libraries don't have it...

Tpbm knows that movie/book?


----------



## Hermelin

True, read the book and watch the movie. The book is a lot better than the movie, I’ve read it many times 

The person below me enjoy being lazy


----------



## Catlyn

True! Who doesn't? I even skipped one day of practice because i was just way too lazy and drowsy to get up and go to "work" and stayed at home tending to my boys' needs, and completing a first-time mini-test-animation thingy. Ohh i will long for the days i don't have to wake up at 6 to get to school by 8.

Oopsie, forgot to add the tpbm part..
I'm an airhead usually with veeery drifting attention, unless reading a super intriquing book.

What about tpbm?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I can be lazy for a short amount of time (like yesterday I got nothing done because I had a cold) but after about a day I have to get busy or else I will go crazy.

The person below me likes having a schedule.


----------



## Nuage

No, I end up doing whatever then.

TPBM has played this game on another forum. (I have, but instead of the person below me we do user below me)


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, this is the only forum I'm on. I don't even want to get on another forum though because I think this one is by far the best and I would judge all the others!

The person below me has horses (I want a horse so bad!)


----------



## AVIE

Have before, but not anymore (race horses though, grew up in Kentucky). 
TPBM... Can find beauty in insects


----------



## Nuage

Yep!
TPBM is hungry.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

always haha!

TPBM doesn’t kill flies.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

If they are in my kitchen I will, but other times I catch them and let them outside.

TPBM doesn't like seeing roadkill because it makes them sad.


----------



## Nuage

Yeah... 

UBM is afraid of insects/spiders.


----------



## AVIE

Nope, I do not discriminate against our multi-legged brethren. Nor do I fear them. 

TPBM would adopt a special needs bun if they came across one in need


----------



## Nuage

Yes! I definitely would!
UBM has a rex bunny.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yep! Theo is a Mini Rex!

TPBM wants a rex bunny.


----------



## Mei

Mariam+Theo said:


> If they are in my kitchen I will, but other times I catch them and let them outside.
> 
> TPBM doesn't like seeing roadkill because it makes them sad.


Had to reply to this one! So true! My husband tells me to cover my eyes when road kill is coming up because I get so sad, when I saw a rabbit and a fox as road kill, literally cried my eyes out  

TPBM likes anime ! (I think I keep doing my interests subconsciously lol)


----------



## Mei

Oooop. Looks like someone got to it before me lol but I really would love a rex bunny too


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino

Mei said:


> Had to reply to this one! So true! My husband tells me to cover my eyes when road kill is coming up because I get so sad, when I saw a rabbit and a fox as road kill, literally cried my eyes out
> 
> TPBM likes anime ! (I think I keep doing my interests subconsciously lol)



I'm not a really big fan of anime, but my friends are.

TPBM has a floofy bunny.


----------



## cbsb

Road kill does make me sad and it is gross.

The person below me has tried Small Pet Select for their hay. I'm going to try their 2nd cut Timothy as it is less expensive than the 5lb bags I've been buying from our local rescue.


----------



## cbsb

Oops! I missed a few posts above. As to having a FLOOFY bunny? 
Nope. All 3 of mine have silky slick fur....


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Me and Bun-uccino said:


> I'm not a really big fan of anime, but my friends are.
> 
> TPBM has a floofy bunny.



yes, my rabbit is very floofy

TPBM likes to watch Marvel


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True that, especially bunnies. TPBM likes Pasta(my gram and G gram came over from Italy before WW1).


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

not really, I would eat it but it's not my favorite

TPBM has chickens(or wants to own chickens)


----------



## AVIE

I don't have chickens now, but I did before. They were killed by raccoons. Part of the appeal of house rabbits. I want my babies safe inside and not locked up in a teeny cage. 

The person below me likes reality TV.


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

It’s ok not the best but it is entertaining.
TPBM loves Oreos


----------



## AVIE

Ummm Oreos! Yummo!
TPBM has had chocolate today


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hot Chocolate twice, TPBM likes to BBQ


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I like eating it, if that counts. lol


TPBM likes to draw


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Not really I’m bad at it and to me it’s not fun
TPBM does online school or their kids do online school


----------



## Nancy McClelland

With our grandson, in fact. TPBM likes "documentaries".


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Mostly no, but I find animal liberation documentaries from the past really interesting.

TPBM supports animal rights.


----------



## AVIE

Absolutely... I do all I can, not currently volunteering but have previously. I also always buy cruelty free products and avoid leather fur and feather products. And never eat chicken wings... That industry is inhumane! The person below me does volunteer work


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I'm not right now because of covid, but I was volunteering at my shelter and after covid I will continue to volunteer.

TPBM loves their rabbit more than anything in the world


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Maybe...don't tell my parents.

The person below me has/had braces. I just got mine this morning, they suck!


----------



## AVIE

I have... Horrid experience... But it will end, and you will be sooo happy.
TPBM loves candles, always has one lit


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yes, I absolutely love them!

TPBM has almost had their house burn down ( or you know someone who did)


----------



## SableSteel

No. But I'm paranoid about it anyway, I have fire extinguishers in every room and don't do anything that might risk a fire. 

The person below me has read a book by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I can't say I have, But I'll definitely look into it

TPBM has a mischievous bunny


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Haha she is very mischievous! She free roams in my room, and likes to jump up onto my bed and go to sleep (at least it’s a double bed though!), it’s really cute though.

TPBM has multiple calendars.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True that--all bunnies. TPBM likes breakfast for dinner.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

definitely. Who doesn't?

TPBM has other pets besides bunnies


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

yeah I have 2 dogs. 

TPBM has/had a hamster.


----------



## AVIE

No... Just a pug and a Himalayan cat. They are both elderly and not threatening to bun. 
TPBM is with their bun right now


----------



## Hermelin

False, just got home and still need to run to the next place 

The person below me want to own a motorcycle.


----------



## Nuage

Yes, but I don't trust myself on one!
The person below me has heard of foot binding.


----------



## AVIE

Yes, and I find it fascinating... Have actually read several books about it. Amazing how much society norms changes, aesthetics, health, feminism. 
TPBM loves history


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yes! I love history! I am always reading a WW2 book!

TPBM likes gardening


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yes!

TPBM loves shopping


----------



## Mariam+Theo

For Theo yes, for myself no because I can't decide what I want. 

TPBM does Stitch Fix


----------



## Bunnylover14

false. 
TPBM had to beg there parents/ people living with them to get a bunny.


----------



## Nuage

No, because I already have a bunny!
The person below me has their own home.


----------



## SableSteel

No; I live alone but I rent a place. 

The person below me mooches off of somebody else's netflix


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Well I guess; my parents’.

TPBM has ever entered a photo show.


----------



## Mac189

I actually have... I took a phenomenal photo when I was traveling in Berlin, of a man balancing on top of a Holocaust Memorial just as it began to rain... I sent it to a Nat Geo photo contest, and while I know it didn't win anything, I don't know anything else.

TPBM has done any reading or studies related to phantom limbs


----------



## Catlyn

Can't say for sure. Maybe i've seen someone with phantom limbs on tlc.

Tpbm has ________?


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I have a collection of model horses.

TPBM’s favourite flower is a.......


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Forgetmenot. They're so pretty

TPBM doesn't like dogs


----------



## Nuage

No, I like them.

TPBM hates getting pictures taken.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I don't hate it, but I can definitely find it annoying at times

TPBM hates doing their schoolwork


----------



## SableSteel

I liked doing my schoolwork well enough. It was trying to figure out what to do for a thesis that made me drop my education, not the homework for tests. 

The person below me has a broken colored rabbit.


----------



## AVIE

nope... She's solid.
TPBM is having pizza tonight


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Actually, yes! 

TPBM has a Lop rabbit.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Not anymore. The person below me has a pond.


----------



## AVIE

Nope, teeny tiny yard.
TPBM will be reading a book tonight at


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Probably, I am most active at night so that is when I get most of my reading done. If I'm not reading, I will be going through Theo's stuff and deciding what I might take to the shelter (if they have any rabbits) while listening to a podcast. 

TPBM listens to podcast


----------



## Nuage

Yep!
TPBM has plants.


----------



## Catlyn

No, i do not. 
I'd also be most active at night but i have to get up real early for school so i need to get my sleep.


----------



## Catlyn

Nuage said:


> Yep!
> TPBM has plants.


I do have plants! Cacti and succuli to be more specific.

Tpbm hasn't ......?


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I haven’t got Australian Citizenship.

TPBM wish that COVID would just end already!


----------



## Hermelin

JazzPizzazz said:


> I haven’t got Australian Citizenship.
> 
> TPBM wish that COVID would just end already!



True, it’s screwing up my studies, distance courses don’t help me with my dyslexia and I’m just piling up re-exams which I had never gotten if it was normal studies 

The person below me can play the drums


----------



## Nuage

No, but I want to!
The person below me celebrates Thanksgiving today!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yup

TPBM loves pie


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Yes I do. Yesterday I made a pumpkin pie and I’m excited to try it today!
TPBM is eating Turkey today


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yes, and I can't wait

TPBM butchered their own turkey


----------



## AVIE

Oh yes! The turkey is getting all ready! Ruby will have a special salad with a few extra veggies!
TPBM is cooking Thanksgiving dinner themselves at their home


----------



## Catlyn

No? Why would you celebrate thanksgiving with a mountain of food?

Tpbm ..........?


----------



## AVIE

It's an American tradition.
I just watched the Downton Abbey movie... The person below me has as well?


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies

I have never seen it.

the person below me buy WAY too many toys for their rabbit(s)!


----------



## Catlyn

Absolutely opposite 
Our rabbit supplies are probably far worse than those in philippines, so the selection is really, um, crap. There are close to no toys suitable for rabbits. The best i have found over a year and half is a treat roller, a teeny small willow ball(maybe only 3cm?) and a plastic cat ball that Musti loved to fling around. And that's it! I tried making a bunch of tp roll toys but they aren't really interested, made a scratching platform with cardboard-that somehow got moldy, weren't interested either, weaved hay braids and dynamites with fresh forage(probably the only thing they liked) and that's it!
I wanted to order online but i'm not wiling to pay SO much for international shipping, if i'm lucky enough to even have a shipping option to Estonia.
For example, i was interested in bunniesthatlunch toy box, 20£ and then 10£ extra for shipping to me. 33€ and some cents to that is too pricey for 6 toys in my case.

Tpbm _______?


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Just got done horse riding!
My rabbits never seem to appreciate store bought toys. They’d prefer cardboard and a random beach ball to push around .
TPBM lives somewhere where it’s in the 30-40 degrees Fahrenheit right now. I sure do!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

it's 46, If that counts

TPBM spoils their rabbit


----------



## Catlyn

I'm not sure. I am persistent on getting my boys to the vets though. I'm waiting for Lüni's visit tomorrow!
Tpbm can explain from experience(or provide a link) how does and bucks differ in terms of being a good pet. Please do if you can! I'm randomly curious!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

It depends if they are spayed/neutered or not. If they are not spayed/neutered I would say they can both be equally awful pets. Once they are spayed and neutered it really just depends on the rabbit's personality because some does could be super sweet, or completely evil (same with bucks).

TPBM doesn't like sand


----------



## AVIE

Yes, sand is okay, like at the beach....but it's the algae seaweed I can't tolerate... Ewww
TPBM has decorated for the holidays already!


----------



## Hermelin

True the santas have come up, we only miss the tree 

The person below dress their bunny up for pictures


----------



## AVIE

@ Hermelin I love the Santas! And yes, even though I've only had her a month or so, she was dressed for thanksgiving photo shoot. And there are plans for Christmas pictures in the works.

TPBM is spending a quiet down time day today....


----------



## Hermelin

AVIE said:


> @ Hermelin I love the Santas! And yes, even though I've only had her a month or so, she was dressed for thanksgiving photo shoot. And there are plans for Christmas pictures in the works.
> 
> TPBM is spending a quiet down time day today....



True which I totally regret of doing  I’m starting now to study to not throw off my day tomorrow. Thank god it’s only 3 question I haven’t done yet 

The person below me love zombie movies


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

No, I don't
TPBM their favorite holiday is Christmas


----------



## Nuage

Yep!
The person below me like to cook.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I do, but I like baking more

TPBM owns a bird


----------



## Catlyn

Noo, i don't. I would've wanted one, but every non-traditional pet supplies are somehow really absolutely meager. Makes me wonder why the fish pet section is so well put together then.
Actually our lower floor neighbours have a pet bird, and we can sometimes hear it squawk-our conclusion was that the bird is too loud.

TPBM has owned a bird of aany sorts.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

We have ducks-I guess that counts.

TPBM donates to no-kill shelters.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yes , I do

TPBM plays among us


----------



## Catlyn

I do! Somehow i always end up being the crewmate 15x in a row and then win clear (i've seen crewmates see me when i'm in the middle of venting, and they don't report it) or get caught by a green spaceman who knows all about security cams. Some day i would like to play with a group that doesn't randomise evry few plays.

TPBM has never ____________?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Played among us, I'm not a gamer. I don't know the first thing about games, save for board games.

TPBM enjoys fishing.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I've never actually been fishing. I really want to though!

TPBM has an x-pen for their rabbit


----------



## Catlyn

True, sort of? It's more of a small condo than an xpen- but still it has panels as walls, no roof and whatever flooring we want to place below. So i guess it counts.
A real real expen that my boys wouldn't be able to clear would be 80euros, without shipping. Through amazon it would be even more so-shipping fees are outrageous!

TPBM has been saved the trouble of bonding bunnies themselves? I wish i could be one of them...


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I only have bullseye so I haven't had to go through the trouble.

TPBM is thinking about getting another bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Ours are all rescues, so, no. I'd like to be in a place where no one discards their bunny. TPBM likes scary movies!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

No, I don't.

TPBM has taught their rabbit tricks


----------



## Nuage

Yes.

TPBM likes cheese.


----------



## Lucas the Bun

I like Monterey Jack Cheese.

TPBM knows their personality type.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

not really, I don't. It sounds interesting though.

TPBM watches LennonTheBunny


----------



## Mariam+Theo

This is going to sound mean, but I only watch her videos to make fun of her. She is so dramatic and it is so fun to mock her . Also, she is biased and her info is not always truthful.

TPBM buys Small Pet Select pellets. I just got a bag in and I like their new bags. They are way nicer than their old ones.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

No, I don't but I might consider it!

TPBM has a very energetic rabbit


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yes, she likes to do zoonoses around my room and jump onto my bed.

TPBM has a very photogenic bun.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Yep! He doesn't like having props, but His pictures turn out pretty good. 



TPBM likes decorating for the holidays


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We put up lites for Halloween and took them down November so we'd be able to put up our Saturnalia lites--first on our court as always and they look awesome! TPBM likes to make candy for the holidays.


----------



## AVIE

Nope, not a candy maker.
TPBM appreciates the Holly King and the Ivy King @Nancy McClelland


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yup, I do!

TPBM loves watching bunnies yawn


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Haha yeah, they’re sooo cute!
TPBM’s favourite thing that bunnies do is ...


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

nap!

TPBM doesn't know their bunnies exact age


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True--all of ours are rescues, so most don't come with any history or even a name. All we care about is happy and healthy. Nicky 3 is getting close to 6 months (we think) and will be getting neutered at the end of the month. TPBM likes Holiday movies.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I do! My favorite is Elf

TPBM loves buying gifts


----------



## Nuage

Yep!
TPBM is in school.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

This is my first day of the holidays, I am in year ten next year.

TPBM’s favourite bun breed is...


----------



## SableSteel

Himalayans! Easily the best breed, they have grace, beauty and an unbeatable temperament. 

The person below me has to work on Christmas


----------



## AVIE

Nope! Sorry!
TPBM has a Christmas stocking for each pet


----------



## Nuage

Yep!

The person below me likes food.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Who doesn't like food?

Tpbm likes watching X-Men


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Not really--had all the comics starting with #1 except Fantastic Four which started for me at #3. Mostly like older Sci Fi--better stories not effects driven. TPBM likes to read.


----------



## SableSteel

I do very much like to read. Currently reading Rhythm of War, by Brandon Sanderson

The person below me has bird feeders up in their yard


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yup! I have two on my porch, and surprisingly, no squirrels have tried to eat the birdseed

TPBM listens to music 24/7


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Actually no although I do like to when I do.
TPBM celebrates Hanukkah


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. I've heard of it somewhere though...

Tpbm likes spending time alone or with pets/ close friends/family rather than going out and meeting a bunch of new people? (By nature, not because of any viruses or anything)


----------



## AVIE

That's me! I'm a quiet kinda girl.

The person below me sends out Christmas cards!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Saturnalia cards--like to be inclusive instead of excluding other faiths over a made up/stolen from Pagans celebration. Herod called the census in the spring time--roads were not passable in the winter as they weren't really roads. TPBM likes to study history.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

No, i don't. I really don't find history that interesting.

TPBM has a weird sleep schedule


----------



## Catlyn

yep, that's me.
I went to sleep at 1 at night two days in a row(yesterday night and the one before this morning), yesterday woke up at 1 in the afternoon, today was awake from 7 in the morning. Felt equally tired/less. Never ceases to amaze me.

TPBM can relate


----------



## HalaBuns

I can usually get off to sleep within 7 minutes (yes, my phone has timed it ) but could not sleep at alllll last night. Otherwise I’m super lucky and sleep pretty well until I get a bun jumping on me wanting breakfast.

TPBM has done none of their Christmas shopping


----------



## Preitler

Well, that's me. I don't do any christmas shopping, no presents from me. It's just that I don't know what to give that makes sense, everyone has more than he needs and can afford anything they want (of which I have no clue) anyway, and just buying stuff to have something to wrap, just adding to the clutter, nope.
Would be a very short list anyway.

The only thing I do for a couple of years now is to cut a tree from my little wood when I drive to my parents for a few days, they wouldn't buy one "just for them", sure not this years with noone visiting to show it to.

TPBM is already thinking about what vegetables to plant next year too


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Not vegetables. I plant strawberries every year.

TPBM hates snow


----------



## AVIE

Yes! although not to extent of yours I'm sure! I'm going to start a little herb garden this year, just for Ruby!
TPBM puts their hay right in the litter box instead of in a hanger.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yep. I used to have a hayrack made out of a basket, but I just removed it because too much hay was getting outside of the litter box and it was making clean-up take longer than necessary. 
TPBM has a Santa hat for their rabbit


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

no, I wish I did and I'll probably get one for him.

TPBM had or has covid19


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Nope! I haven't gotten it yet even though I hang out with a lot of people. When Covid hit my parents decided that there would be a group of our friends (none of them were in the high-risk category) that we would hang out with since they were not scared of getting Covid. For the past however many months I have hung out with that group of friends and none of us have gotten Covid even though we don't social distance or wear masks. Don't get me wrong, when we go to the store and get around people in the high-risk category we do wear masks and social distance because we know that Covid could be dangerous for them. 

TPBM was homeschooled before Covid hit.


----------



## AVIE

Nope! Home on FMLA after accident. 
TPBM works in, is studying or has aspirations to be in the medical field.


----------



## Nuage

Yep! 
The person below me celebrates Christmas.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Yup!

TPBM has a calm bunny


----------



## Nuage

Calm? Oreo? NO!

The person below me likes coffee.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I can't stand coffee!

TPBM likes sci-fi action movies


----------



## helena

No, I do enjoy fiction, but science fiction isn't my thing, though I love biology. 

TPBM loves winter more than summer


----------



## Nuage

Yep!

The person below me enjoys quiet.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yes I do

TPBM is interested in space


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Not really, but we do love to travel--been to every continent except Antartica and Australia. The Person Below Me is a life long learner.


----------



## AVIE

Oh yes, I'm always constantly studying something or other!
TPBM is a sports fan


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I am not.

TPBM only owns 1 rabbit


----------



## AVIE

Yep! One bun... And im not a sports fan either! 
TPBM has broken a bone before


----------



## Mei

AVIE said:


> Yep! One bun... And im not a sports fan either!
> TPBM has broken a bone before


Nope haven't broken a bone thank goodness!!!

TPBM loves animal crossing ?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

i'm actually not a big fan of Animal Crossing

TPBM plays five nights at freddy's


----------



## Oceanie

Nope, never been into video games. 

The person below me freedives


----------



## Robbierabbit

Oceanie said:


> Nope, never been into video games.
> 
> The person below me freedives


Nope.

The person below me has a daughter


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

no, I've got 3 younger sisters though

TPBM has a floofy rabbit


----------



## Robbierabbit

ILoveMyJerseyWooly said:


> no, I've got 3 younger sisters though
> 
> TPBM has a floofy rabbit


Nope , just big .

TPBM has a Holland lop


----------



## helena

I have two Lionhead lops, but one looks the same as a lop except for standing up ears. 

TPBM loves chocolate


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yup!


TPBM plays Leporidae


----------



## AVIE

I downloaded it but couldn't figure how to get it going... Got frustrated
TPBM has gotten it going


----------



## Nuage

I have, using the online version.

The person below me likes chili.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

nope!

TPBM puts their Christmas tree up in November


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yep, but since we use a live tree it is dead by the time Christmas break is over. 

TPBM uses a real tree, instead of a fake tree.


----------



## Preitler

Over the last 4 years it has become a ritual that I cut a tree from my lil forest and bring it when I visit my parents. I'm sure I've more trees than my parents have remaining years to live.

TPBM cares for a handicaped bunny too


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

No, but i would be very happy if I could

TPBM has Disney+


----------



## helena

No, I don't watch many movies. I´m a book person.

TPBM has a favorite animal that isn't a bunny.


----------



## Catlyn

True in an odd way? My favourite household pets are cats, and i've grown to like rabbits as pets equally so, a favourite animal that isn't pet would be a wolf or lynx, and fave bird would be the snowwy owl. I don't really like any fish, i love how floofy some spiders can be (ignoring their danger factor for a sec here) and i think that snakes are just adorable. We're lucky to only have one, mild-to-mid-poisonous snake here.

Tpbm likes/dislikes snakes (maybe just their look or behaviour, not nescessarily their venomness)


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

No I love snakes!


TPBM likes to bake


----------



## Catlyn

I do! Whether it goes great or just average before burned, is a deal on a whole new level. Somehow i either burn the top or crispen up the bottom too much, and sometimes my bakings are so good half of them are gone by morning by my nightly sweet-lover family member.

Tpbm asks statements which are often true for themselves.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yup, I do!

TPBM reads the warrior cat series by erin hunter


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

No but my friend does
TPBM’s favorite emoji is...


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

TPBM has an animal that's an escape artist


----------



## Oceanie

Not really 

The person below me is interested in mythology and native legends


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yes, they interest me very much!

TPBM can tell me one!


----------



## Catlyn

I could, but not off the top of my head, sorry.

Tpbm listens to music that isn't their native language.


----------



## Oceanie

True! I listen to Celtic music because I'm part Scottish (though I don't speak the language so I can't understand much hahah)

TPBM can name 10 plants off the top of their head.


----------



## Catlyn

Astelpaju rosehip?
Võilill dandelion
Tikker gooseberry
Huulhein- some sort of plant in our swamps
Küüvits - "the key of the swamp" a small plant which grows in dryer swamps. They create a "net" with their roots so if you see them in the area you're in, you can step near them and know that you won't randomly fall down a meter of hidden water.
Pilliroog--that long strawwy grass on beaches that looks like grains.
Rukkilill cornflower
Karukäpp
Murakas-yet another plant of the swamp. It's a berry though, looks like raspberries but is more yellowish-orangeish.
Mustsõstar blackcurrant

They're all plants and bushes, in my native language and i'm pretty sure most of them are actually native to us. I cannot translate all of them though.

Tpbm can do the same


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Not off the top of my head

TPBM has snow on the ground where they live


----------



## helena

No, all of ours has melted but we have had a few snows

TPBM doesn't ever get snow


----------



## JazzPizzazz

True, I did once have snow in Wales, but it doesn’t snow where I live in Australia. 
TPBM has been to Wales  (it’s next to England)


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I go to Wales every year, with a Christian homeschool camp. It’s very nice there! I love how green it is - at least where I go! We also got our dog from Wales!

TPBM has a unique Christmas tradition _______.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Since last year, on Christmas eve I'll go and hide presents around the house for my younger siblings.

TPBM's favorite Christmas dessert is ____________


----------



## Catlyn

Mandarins! I don't think it classifies as dessert, since they're fruit, but they are the only sweet thing on the table that is holiday-related and not a juice or mint candy.

Tpbm has found/listens to obscure music. (Obscure in whichever standard.) If so, what exactly?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Nah, I listen to pretty normal music. 

TBPM likes classical music.


----------



## Catlyn

I don't have anything against it. If it's not some super slow concerto(tend to get sleepy when it is) then i quite enjoy it. I particualrly like violin music, but it's too hard to learn to play without a good instructor.

Tpbm _______ ?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Gets sleepy on long drives

TPBM doesn't like hot chocolate


----------



## Oceanie

False, I love hot chocolate 

TPBM currently has a song stuck in their head (if so, which one?)


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Haha yeah, Christmas Scat from the Muppet Christmas Carol lol  

TPBM likes that film.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Nope, I've never seen it

TPBM loves listening to Christmas music


----------



## Mariam+Theo

YES! Christmas music is so uplifting and happy!

TPBM feels the same way?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

You bet! It's the best kind of music

Tpbm watches My Hero Academia


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. I will, if i like the show, when all the seasons are out. For some reason i cannot stand waiting every week for it to air, i'd rather watch independently on my own pace.

Tpbm's favourite art style is _______?


----------



## helena

If you mean medium, probably charcoal and acrylic, though I love most mediums. Oil is pretty difficult though.
TPBM has a pet turtle


----------



## AVIE

No... Do you?
TPBM had snow today (we did)


----------



## SableSteel

Nope. Haha, I live in a desert. No snow for me.

The person below me never learned how to ride a bicycle.


----------



## Mac189

Fortunately, no. I love to ride my bike and use it as an effort to not get too comfortable only driving from place to place.

The person below me knows about the exciting night for stargazers on the 21st


----------



## Catlyn

I have no idea. I would really like to know though! Is there going to be an eclipse or something?

TPBM _____________?


----------



## Mac189

It's going to be the highest visibility night of other planets in our solar system in over 800 years, so grab a blanket and head somewhere dark!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I have green eyes

TPBM has a hoverboard and can actually ride it


----------



## Mariam+Theo

My friend's brother has one and I can ride it, but I don't have one.

TPBM likes school.


----------



## helena

It really depends but overall, yes. I can't imagine life without school but more over BOOKS!

TPBM likes cold food over hot food


----------



## Nancy McClelland

depends on the food itself--some are better cold while some are best hot--I do use a lot of spices and hot sauce to the point that mosquitos don' bother me too often. The person below me likes to star gaze and watch meteor showers.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Yes, I absolutely love to!

TPBM is a christian


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yes. I am a Christian and I am very involved with my church.

TPBM has Marco Polo.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Nope, i do not.

TPBM loves making christmas cookies


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I have never before, but I would like to, with a vegan recipe.

TPBM loves gingerbread.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sorry, but have allergies to some ingredients--does make a great whole house air freshener. TPBMlike making tamales at xmas.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Nope, I don't do that, but it might be something to try

TPBM watches the Masked Singer


----------



## Scarlette

False, I've heard of them but never created an interest in them

The person below me hates corona


----------



## BunBun71

True,
The person below me has a big house


----------



## Mariam+Theo

It is pretty big, but only because we have really tall ceilings. 

TPBM hates midterms


----------



## SableSteel

I actually really liked midterms haha. I love taking tests, and there's nothing like knowing that the term is about to be over! (It was the group projects and term papers that I hated)

The person below me has a pet bird


----------



## AVIE

Not now, but I had lovebirds and budgies when I was younger. I've heard it's not good to have birds and bunnies together though.

TPBM has a special Christmas tree ornament for their bun(s).


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

No, I don't, not yet anyway

TPBM likes ferrets


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Aww I love ferrets!!!

TPBM has owned a ferret.


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, and i don't think that i'd ever want to own one. From what i know, they're more demanding than most rabbits, and our country being the way it is, isn't the best option to have anyone else besides cats and dogs. Everyone other than them is severely underrated and mistreated (mentioned more of it in my venting post). So definetly no while i'm still in this country.
Tpbm ________?


----------



## JazzPizzazz

‘Tis my birthday!
TPBM doesn’t celebrate Christmas.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Happy Birthday!!!!! 
I do celebrate Christmas.

TPBM doesn't like candy canes.


----------



## AVIE

True, too sugary for me, and they get sticky and pointy.

TPBM is with their bun right now.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True that--vacuuming room and refilling boxes with paper while he runs around making buzzing noises. TPBM will be cooking something non-traditional for Saturnalia (Xmas).


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

No, we'll be sticking to the normal recipes

TPBM is on Christmas break!(5 days left until Christmas!)


----------



## Nuage

No. 
The person below me is in a country with not-so-good animal care.


----------



## HalaBuns

Hmmm I think there are some good quality vets here and lots of of them, so the care is good from that perspective. But a lot of people don’t educate themselves about pet care, or the responsibilities and impacts that pets have on your lifestyle, before getting them. It’s also a really transient environment and people probably don’t look into the cost of pet transport. So as a result, so many cats, dogs and bunnies are just dumped out in the heat, it’s heartbreaking.

Sorry, that was a long one!

The person below me likes like scented candles


----------



## Mariam+Theo

It depends on the scent.

TPBM prefers low pile rugs to high pile rugs. Idek how I thought of this one


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True--much easier to vacuum. TPBM likes aquariums.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Yes, they're very interesting

TPBM loves Christmas!


----------



## Nuage

Yep!

The person below me enjoys hanging out with their bunny/ies more than other humans!


----------



## AVIE

Absolutely!
The person below me is home this week enjoying the holiday season!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Yep, and enjoying every second!

TPBM likes to make homemade gifts for people


----------



## AVIE

Yes! Didn't make too many this year though.
TPBM hates mushrooms


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

That's me!

TPBM likes arts and crafts


----------



## SableSteel

I do! Recently I tried rock painting. I like drawing a lot. I also like origami and stuff





The person below me plays games on an xbox


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Nope. Most of my friends do, but I just don't understand Xbox or PlayStation.

TPBM works out. I started a workout yesterday and I'm so sore today


----------



## Nuage

Yeah, but it's only so I don't do horrible in gym class.

The person below me has made toys for their bun!


----------



## Catlyn

I have! Woven hay braids mostly, for my combo boys, gone in a flash. In the past I had woven a mat from newspaper sheets too, my lone boy put a fast end to it, and never got to efficiently use the scratching board i made for him... I had made him a buuunch of tp roll toys in which he was only moderately interested if there were no treats in them. He loved his plain cat ball though. My combo boys-not so much. One of them likes digging sheets and the other is a fanatic to eat anything remotely paper. My poor drawings... You can probably imagine what our wallpaper has become since we don't have any supplies to cover it up with(the stores' product selection for rabbit-proofing is absolute rubbish.)

Tpbm has a/ diggidy-diggidy rabbit/s.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

All the time--and a 3 story cardboard castle too. TPBM watches Xmas movies this time of year.


----------



## Mac189

I generally try to avoid them, although I have soft spot for sort of Christmas movies like Gremlins, Die Hard, and John Carpenter's The Thing. Since I have family members who love Xmas films, I try to be a good sport and pretend to enjoy the festivities.

The person below me is a lover of sci-fi (got any recommendations)


----------



## Preitler

Well, yes, I like scifi. I enjoy old novels, and short stories are also great because often a really good idea isn't just enough for a whole book. Got started with Across Realtime by Vernor Vinge, for such a small book a lot of exploitation of one idea is compressed in it. Just reread the Ringworld stuff by Niven, well, it' pretty much popcorn-scifi. Hyperion and the following books from Dan Simmons were not bad. Orthe Earthseed books by Olivia Butler.
There's one book I fail to remember the name of, where bits of pretty much magical technogy ends up in a more barbarien eara, always skipping betwenn timelines, collectors of those items, war sickles, shark headed god or something would like to reread that if I can put my finger on it.
The Culture Series had some decent books. I'm pretty sure the drone ships name "Of course I still love you" was inspired by that.
I read through Hamiltons Armaggedon cyclus, well, that was a lot of paper, but some concepts still stick 20 years later.

There are so many books I can't remember right now.

Last book I started was Sarah Canary, as far as I got not really SciFi, but my E-reader died just when it just started to get to the point... ANNOYING. Good read, though.


TPBLM does carry a knive as an universal every day tool. (I love my cheap but sturdy Morakniv)


----------



## AVIE

Noooooo... Knives are sharp...im the clumsy type... Scary!
TPBM has a gun in the house


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Probably? I have a pellet gun if that counts

TPBM watches the Masked Singer


----------



## AVIE

No, I don't watch much accept Netflix and Hulu

TPBM decorated buns pen for Christmas


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

AVIE said:


> No, I don't watch much accept Netflix and Hulu



The masked singer is on hulu

I couldn't really decorate it because he's outside
TPBM got their bun a christmas gift


----------



## AVIE

Yes! There are surprises for Ruby under the tree!
TPBM plays Animal Crossing!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

No, but I used too.

TBPM likes traditional Christmas food.



BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> I couldn't really decorate it because he's outside


I thought that I couldn't decorate Theo's pen because he is outside, but I put up some string lights that are out of his reach and made a bunch of paper snowflakes! It is really cute! Just some ideas for you


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Yes I love Christmas dinner, especially the prime rib and all the desserts. 
TPBM has a Nintendo Switch


----------



## AVIE

There is one on the way! Does that count? 
TPBM should be asleep right now


----------



## Mac189

Not as bad as you ought to be, but still, it's bedtime. 

The person below me kind of likes that rabbits are less cuddly pets (in general) than cats or dogs. While much better than a goldfish, I sort of like that the bunnies and I behave more like friendly roommates.


----------



## Catlyn

I definetly prefer rabbits over dogs- no barking, whining, play-biting/lunging, no slobber and pushy attitude. No need to go out for walks, and as far as my experience goes, rabbits don't need to be trained to behave in a way that dogs need it. All my boys needed no litter training whereas my aunt still struggles with her dog's.
I feel that rabbits create a better, stronger bond. May be because the prey takes trusting way more seriously than predators. 
I had my dog for 10 years and i didn't really feel that sad. I was, of course, frustrated that my dog was gone and we had no pets then, but i wasn't nearly as sad when compared to the time i had to let Musti go after being with us for barely a year.

I don't know if i would prefer cats over rabbits or not. All the cats that we had when i was really young were, for some reason, mean-ish to me. I remember them being more skittish than my rabbits. They were equally quiet and litter-trained though. I haven't had a great experience with cats though, so i'll go with rabbits.

I like that Storm is sorta skittish and no-way-imma-kiss-you in personality, while Lümi is really more interactive, like a social cat would be. Musti was the pinnacle of an extremely social bunny-he would absolutely crave attention and squeeze himself right next to you in the chair. Definetly not as pushy and happy-go-lucky as dogs though.

TPBM ________?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I have glasses.

TPBM listens to Imagine Dragons


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I have listened to some of their music because one of my friends used to be obsessed with them!

TPBM has a rabbit that likes listening to music.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I'm not sure I haven't played music around him before.

TPBM rarely eats fast-food


----------



## Nuage

Yep. Fast food isn't something I think about eating much.

The person below me has a shy bunny.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yup, he's shy to people he doesn't know well. aka everyone except me lol

TPBM is below the age of 15


----------



## AVIE

No, not for many moons!
TPBM had a nap today


----------



## Nuage

No.

The person below me enjoys quiet down time.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

definitely, I live with two younger siblings.

TPBM has over 5 nicknames for their bun


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Jazzlynne Cecile Inle Ricepud Potato, so yes!

TPBM has given their rabbit a name in the name of humour


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yes, stinker-butt!

TPBM has neighbors with a rabbit


----------



## Nuage

Yep!

The person below me enjoys short holiday films (like The Grinch and Charlie Brown)


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

They're probably some of my favorites!

TPBM has human and bunny children


----------



## SableSteel

Nope. No human children, and considering humans can't give birth to rabbits I have no bunny children either  

The person below me loves roller coasters!


----------



## Nuage

Nope. I get sick from them.

The person below me doesn't like television.


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Yeah, I don’t really like shows or movies. Books are way better!
Where TPBM is, it is warm outside


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

No! Not at all!

TPBM is listening to Christmas music right now


----------



## Nuage

No.

The person below me is indecisive.


----------



## Catlyn

Absolutely rightfully so. It takes me way too long to decide on even the simplest of things, breakfast and daily activities included. I consider myself lucky that i am spared of being the stereotypical idk-what-to-wear-to-school person though. For some mystical reason, casual clothes never give me any trouble.

TPBM has worn/uses contact lenses?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Nope, I have never worn contact lenses. 

TPBM is going to have a huge Christmas Eve dinner tonight.


----------



## Nuage

Nope. Just had stir fry and broccoli.

The person below me wakes up early on Christmas.


----------



## AVIE

Nah, nothing happens until I get up!
TPBM opens presents on Christmas eve


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I wish--5 year old grandson is a full time occupation. TPBM has their house all lit up and decorated.


----------



## SableSteel

My house is always lit up with string lights. I didn't add anything extra for the holidays.

The person below me is going to be cooking a christmas dinner tomorrow.


----------



## AVIE

Yes! We're having a ham and a million different side dishes. No one will be hungry here.
TPBM is getting up early to wait for Santa


----------



## Nuage

Nope. I'll probably be asleep.

The person below me made cookies.


----------



## SableSteel

Nope. I don't have an oven  

The person below me is viewing this from a laptop


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Desk top--have a laptop coming Jan 5th. The person below me knows the meaning of "Saturnalia".


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

nope

TPBM got clothes for Christmas


----------



## Nuage

Nope. I did get a new laptop though!

The person below me is tired.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yup, my brother woke me up at 7 am when I went to bed at 2 am. I would have woken up at 10 if I had the option. 

TPBM got lots of rabbit stuff for Christmas.


----------



## Nuage

Not really, just a few toys and treats. I'll probably get more tomorrow when I go to my grabndparents, because when they asked me what I wanted, all I said was bunny stuff.

The person below me is happy with what they got.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yep!

TPBM watches The Mandalorian


----------



## Hermelin

True, the person below is planning to watch soul from pixar


----------



## Mariam+Theo

YES! I think AJR's song "Overture" plays in it so I'm going to watch the movie to support AJR. 

TPBM listens to AJR?


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Not really but I do like most of his songs when I hear them.
TPBM doesn’t like chocolate


----------



## Nancy McClelland

love it but nancy is allergic to it--TPBM plays a musical instrument.


----------



## Nuage

Yep. Clarinet!

The person below me is getting a second bun!


----------



## Catlyn

I was replying to Nancy's statement but you managed to post before me! Yes, i play the zither. The small Estonian one with seven strings on it. I've been playing it for almost ten years now, and i really liked it, but then the virus decided to tag along.
No. I already have my two boys. They have an extremely high chance of never bonding again, but i have come to just not care about that.

TPBM has never travelled out of country (or state, if you'd like, not really counting usa bcz it's kinda impossible to travel out of there imho)


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I have never been out of the states, but my mom and I want to go to Brazil for my senior trip so hopefully, that will happen!

TPBM has never eaten ____________.


----------



## Nuage

Pistachio Oreos!

The person below me enjoys food more than anything.


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. I enjoy my bunnies more than anything. Truth be told, i wouldn't be exagerrating when saying i'd die for them. My most prescious creatures in this world... I love them guys so much.

Tpbm feels the same


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

definitely! 

TPBM is sad that christmas is over


----------



## Nuage

Not really! We celebrate Christmas again, at my grandparents tomorrow.

The person below me is learning how to properly type.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I took keyboarding a couple of years ago so no, I already know how to type.

TPBM knows more than 2 languages.


----------



## Catlyn

Yup! Est, Eng, Rus and a bit of Jap from all the shows i've watched. I couldn't remember the basic hiragana for the life of me though.

Tpbm enjoys animation


----------



## Nuage

Some, some not. I enjoy studio Ghibli and some others (whoever makes Weathering With You is just amazing!).

The person below me watched some animation today.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yup!

TPBM likes using laptop stickers


----------



## Nuage

Yep!

The person below me likes the 101 Rabbits shop.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

It is ok, but I have found the products for way cheaper at other online stores.

TPBM doesn't normally buy rabbit stuff from Amazon.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

True! we buy it in person

TPBM watches Hulu


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I don’t know what that is sorry.

TPBM does watch it.


----------



## Nuage

Nope. @JazzPizzazz Hulu is a streaming service.

The person below me has watched Dance Moms.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

nope!

TPBM has been to Michigan


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I have never been to America, but I really want to.
TPBM has been to Sri Lanka.


----------



## Nuage

Nope.

The person below me has already taken down Christmas decorations.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

not yet

TPBM likes fishing


----------



## Nuage

Not really, just because it doesn't seem fair to the fish (because we don't bitcher them, we just let them free).

The person below me has pet fish.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

False.
TPBM also finds it entertaining when rabbits loaf.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Yep! It's super cute!

TPBM likes to cook


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle

Yeah, I love cooking. And baking... mostly baking
TPBM got scared the first time their bunny flopped onto their back.


----------



## Hermelin

False, he looked so cute. I was stuck screaming within me ”sooo cute ” and took a picture (baby Odin 9 weeks old) 



The person below me enjoy the aliens movies


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I've never seen them

TPBM likes the Avengers movies


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Not really a fan--seems more like a long run commercial. Like the old black and white sci fi movies--effects lacking but stories were great. "It came from Beyond Space", the seed movie for Alien, et al. TPBM likes to travel.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I do, but I can't because of covid

TPBM likes the exploding kittens games


----------



## Catlyn

The what? Never heard of them. I feel kind of glad that i don't know "exploding kittens" games, sounds awful.

Tpbm has never seen snow irl?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I have. in fact it's snowing outside my house right now

TPBM has a 2-year old rabbit


----------



## Hermelin

True, Toste is my little 2 year old bunny 

The person below have played any of the aliens games


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I haven't played them, but my brother has

TPBM likes star wars


----------



## SableSteel

I don't like the movies but I am a fan of the Mandalorian. I'm more of a star trek person 

The person below me like star _trek. _


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Never seen it.
TPBM has seen His Dark Materials.


----------



## Hermelin

True great series and glad they picked it up. 

The person below me have read the books of his dark materials _(they are more dark than the series and movie) _


----------



## Madelyn L.

Hermelin said:


> True great series and glad they picked it up.
> 
> The person below me have read the books of his dark materials _(they are more dark than the series and movie) _


False, I’ve never seen it. However, one of my friends recommended it to me and I’m going to try to get it soon.
The person below me lives in the country on a farm.


----------



## Nuage

Nope, but I do live in the country!

The person below me lives in a major city.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Nope, not at all!

TPBM watches ID shows


----------



## Hermelin

True, I often enjoy watching them

The person below me have seen the anime Violet Evergarden on netflix _( I truly enjoy the anime and the emotions, I cried like a baby for some of the episodes. The heart is going for a ride ). _


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Nope. I watch a number of anime, but not that one.

TPBM likes to go sledding


----------



## Nuage

Yep.

The person below me likes to watch comedy shows.


----------



## Madelyn L.

Nuage said:


> Yep.
> 
> The person below me likes to watch comedy shows.


True, that is definitely me! I could spend hours watching comedies!

The person below me has a sixth-month old Holland lop


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, I have a 3-year-old Mini Rex.

TPBM is celebrating New Years tonight.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Yes, I can't wait!

TPBM is looking forwards to 2021


----------



## Madelyn L.

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> Yes, I can't wait!
> 
> TPBM is looking forwards to 2021


YES!! 2020 has not been the greatest year! I’m so ready for 2021! Counting down till 12:00

TPBM enjoyed 2020.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Kinda. I didn't hate it, but I didn't love it either

TPBM has snow on the ground outside


----------



## Nuage

Nope.

The person below me likes to play Among Us


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I love among us!

Tpbm thinks we should plan an among us game


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes we do--our latest rescue, Nicky 3. TPBM likes to sing.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Seems like 3 of us were going at the same time--TPBM likes to sing.


----------



## Madelyn L.

Nancy McClelland said:


> Seems like 3 of us were going at the same time--TPBM likes to sing.


Haha! I may like to sing, but I have an awful voice! that’s why I only sing in my room... or in the shower
TPBM lives at the beach.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I wish! Although in August my family goes up to my grandma's beach house for a week

TPBM is a picky eater


----------



## Mac189

Not at all! I have a dietary discretion of a stray dog. I tend to wander about looking for new things to try... I think my favorite so far is snails, escargot. Although now that my taste buds have matured, I've found a lot sweets have lost their appeal, chocolate in particular.

The person below we made a new years resolution


----------



## Madelyn L.

Mac189 said:


> Not at all! I have a dietary discretion of a stray dog. I tend to wander about looking for new things to try... I think my favorite so far is snails, escargot. Although now that my taste buds have matured, I've found a lot sweets have lost their appeal, chocolate in particular.
> 
> The person below we made a new years resolution


That’s me! My resolution was to eat healthier because I’m always just pigging out on chips 
TPBM likes dark chocolate over milk chocolate.


----------



## Nuage

Yep!

TPBM likes popcorn.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Almost every night. TPBM makes their own Chili.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yep, I think chili is the easiest meal to make.

TPBM hates leaving their rabbit for trips. I just got back from a Christmas with my dad's side of the family and my pet sitter left Theo's string lights on  That could have started a fire!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Yup! When we had the flood in my city last year, I had to leave Bullseye for a few days, and I missed him a lot

TPBM gets scared easily


----------



## Mac189

No, I'm a big horror buff who has had to spend a lot of time out in the wilderness alone and it's pretty hard to get me too undone, but I will get unnerved or my mind will play tricks on me. I was in a very remote camping spot that had been "decorated" by past visitors with bones, tiki torches, and old children's toys, paired with a particularly creepy section of woods that was always dark, and that spot left me a little anxious for no good reason. I've also been stalked in mountain lion territory, that's a particularly uncomfortable feeling.

TPBM has roommates


----------



## Madelyn L.

Not me! I’m not in college yet.

TPBM is a vegetarian


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I am a vegan.

TPBM supports animal rights (I do!)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

yes we do. Use the phone and write letters all the time. The person below likes Detective Stories.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

It depends. I watch Psych if that counts, I really like it!

TPBM watches Stranger Things.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I watched the first few episodes, but I'm not really a fan

TPBM thinks their bunny has cute yawns


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Haha yes so cute.

TPBM’s rabbit makes little “wuf” noises.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

No, but he'll squeak- it's adorable!!!

TPBM watches the "old" cartoons (Looney toons, the roadrunner show, Foghorn Leghorn, etc.)


----------



## SableSteel

No. Not sure why but I hate that style of cartoon, maybe it's because I wasn't allowed to watch them as a kid. I do really like modern cartoons though.

The person below me has at least three succulents


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

No! Succulents are the only plants I don’t care for. Have orchids, carnivorous, indoor bog plants, plants everywhere! Kitchen looks like a rainforest! But no succulents!

TPBM has two crazy ex’s


----------



## QueenofHearts421

No crazes exs they are all lovely people and never given me any hassle post relationship

TPBM has a tattoo (s)


----------



## Mei

I have too many of them, kind of thinking about getting them all removed or just filling my body up at this point  

TPBM has (human) child/children!


----------



## Madelyn L.

Mei said:


> I have too many of them, kind of thinking about getting them all removed or just filling my body up at this point
> 
> TPBM has (human) child/children!


Not me!! I’m not quite old enough... only 13! 

TPBM plays professional soccer or just soccer in general.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

False, but I play touch rugby.

TPBM watches Lennon the Bunny


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Yup!

TPBM has can lights


----------



## Scarlette

Yep I have can lights, they actually look pretty cool !

The person below me still goes to school


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Neither of us do anymore--between us we do have 9 degrees, mostly related to our respective employment--both retired now and helping grandson with kindergarten by remote. TPBM wants more bunnies!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Always! But I don't think my parents will let me.

TPBM reads the warrior cat books


----------



## Mac189

Man, I loved those books when I was younger! I sometimes wonder how I've managed to continue to remember everything in those books after all these years. Definitely a favorite childhood book series!

The person below we has interest in zoology


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Not particularly. I have an interest in writing, acting, singing, musical theatre, and psychology.
TPBM can give me tips to delete my acne haha.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Just don't pick at it, it only makes it worse (trust me I know!)

Tpbm lives on a busy road


----------



## Madelyn L.

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> Just don't pick at it, it only makes it worse (trust me I know!)
> 
> Tpbm lives on a busy road


Not me! I live out in the country. In fact, we only got our road paved a few weeks ago. 

TPBM is still in middle school


----------



## Hermelin

False, uni student. 

The person below me enjoy spicy food


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Not at all!

Tpbm is in high school


----------



## Madelyn L.

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> Not at all!
> 
> Tpbm is in high school


Not me! Only two more years. Time has flown by!
TPBM has a single bun


----------



## Catlyn

Nope! Got a pair of boys who have about 98% chance to never ever bond again. I still wish that they would since housing two buns separate for the next10 years would be a pretty "unnescessary" thing, for the lack of better wording.

Tpbm has a bun/nies going through a cure for some symptom/illness.
My boys' UTI is still going nowhere.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Nope, bullseye is perfectly healthy

Tpbm has a younger sibling


----------



## Catlyn

I wish. I do have an older one though.

Tpbm _____?


----------



## Madelyn L.

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> Nope, bullseye is perfectly healthy
> 
> Tpbm has a younger sibling


I play soccer!

TPBM has a dog as well as your bun


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I have a mostly white bunny

Tpbm uses papermate pens

Edit- this was a reply to @Catlyn


----------



## Madelyn L.

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> I have a mostly white bunny
> 
> Tpbm uses papermate pens


Ha we replied to the same post! But yes I use papermate pens they are amazing

and I’ll just use the thing I posted before... TPBM has a dog as well as there bun


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Madelyn L. said:


> Ha we replied to the same post! But yes I use papermate pens they are amazing
> 
> and I’ll just use the thing I posted before... TPBM has a dog as well as there bun



I wish, but my sister is allergic

Tpbm is homeschooled


----------



## Catlyn

Neh i don't have a dog. Small apartment, two bunnies, where would a dog fit? They are quite a bit harder to train too as far as my experience goes. So no.

I am not homeschooled, never have been. It's not common in our country to be homeschooled. Kids with super special needs just go to a school for those with special needs. Young inmates even have their school in-class.

Tpbm has never owned _____?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I have never owned a reptile.

TPBM knows how to get puppies to stop biting! We got a German Shephard yesterday and he is so sweet, but he is biting everything. If only he was a rabbit, then I would know what to do


----------



## Hermelin

Mariam+Theo said:


> I have never owned a reptile.
> 
> TPBM knows how to get puppies to stop biting! We got a German Shephard yesterday and he is so sweet, but he is biting everything. If only he was a rabbit, then I would know what to do



Maybe true, I’ve never owned a puppy or a dog but had to watch my sister puppy for a month. 

She would literally chew anything and would try to snatch your socks from your feet. But I always redirected her chewing to toys and rewarded that behavior and if it was play biting I would stop playing until chewing the correct thing. I was quite harsh with the rules at home and also told the puppy when it hurt, so the puppy picked it up what was okay and not. 

I love Zak video of puppy training. 


It was quite fun to see when my sister came back to pick up her puppy and it went directly to pull off her shocks and bite her heels while myself walked safely 

The person below me collects pins.


----------



## SableSteel

No. I have one pin, and I don't know where to put it so it goes on my keyboard case
It's a pin of a painted redstart, my favorite bird




The person below me has a favorite kind of bird (please share)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

No way--public thru High and a combo of State and private universities--scholarship is a wonderful thing! TPBM loves old Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## Mac189

I do! I certainly enjoy the original Twilight Zone, although it's an interest I'm still exploring. I'm a bit of a film buff, so it's a fun exploration. I have to answer @SableSteel as well. I love the killdeer, I love watching the young ones on their little toothpick legs and the adults fake injury to draw away predators. 

TPBM has a favorite (or least favorite) director


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

My favorite director would have to be Taika Watiti

TPBM has an expander or braces


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yes, I actually got them checked today and they added a bunch of springs. My mouth is so sore now!

TPBM has never had a smartphone. If so, why did you choose to not have a smartphone?


----------



## Hermelin

Mariam+Theo said:


> Yes, I actually got them checked today and they added a bunch of springs. My mouth is so sore now!
> 
> TPBM has never had a smartphone. Ff so, why did you choose to not have a smartphone?



False, I’m a person that went from no smartphone to a smartphone. Because I slowly started to read books on my phone. 
Also it’s a status thing among my relatives , so my mom always wanted to brag with the latest phone. 

The person below me feed the birds


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Yup! And surprisingly no squirrels steal the birdseed

Tpbm likes pastel colors


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I much prefer neons.

TPBM likes music from the 30’s (I love it!!!)


----------



## Madelyn L.

JazzPizzazz said:


> I much prefer neons.
> 
> TPBM likes music from the 30’s (I love it!!!)


Nope, I listen to the latest music! I used to not really care what I listened to, but at school during my weightlifting class, my friends would always turn on the latest songs. 

TPBM likes to paint


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yup! I'm not the best though!

TPBM has/had a guinea pig(I used to have one named sam)


----------



## BunBun71

False,

The person below me has a pet snake.


----------



## Madelyn L.

BunBun71 said:


> False,
> 
> The person below me has a pet snake.


No, but my cousin has one... he caught it out in the woods. It’s some sort of hog snake. He keeps it locked in a tank because it tries to bite

TPBM has their own car


----------



## Hermelin

Madelyn L. said:


> No, but my cousin has one... he caught it out in the woods. It’s some sort of hog snake. He keeps it locked in a tank because it tries to bite
> 
> TPBM has their own car



True it’s nothing much but at least it’s still running. 

The person below me love sour fruits


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Nope!

TPBM has a basement in their house


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Not anymore, but we used to! It had a kitchen, a living room, a bathroom, and 2 bedrooms so we let people live with us. One time, when no one was living with us, we accidentally trapped our cat in one of the rooms for 3 days! Off of the basement, there was also a dungeon which we used as a storage unit, it was so cool down there, but also really scary! We only went into the dungeon when there were tornadoes. 

TPBM has been in a tornado


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Never.

TPBM collects model horses.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

No, but my neighbor does.

Tpbm watches survival/wilderness shows


----------



## Madelyn L.

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> No, but my neighbor does.
> 
> Tpbm watches survival/wilderness shows


That’s me! When I was younger, me and my brother would always try to replicate what we saw in the shows in our backyard we had so much fun

TPBM has read Harry Potter and the cursed child (I did not like that book at all)


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

nope! I've only seen the movies, I haven't read the books

Tpbm likes to draw


----------



## BunBun71

True,

The person below me love's games.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Specify--video, NO! too easy. Board games, mostly. Favorite is scrabble-never been beaten. The person below me loves to make changes when cooking to personalize recipes.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Not really, I don't cook that much.

Tpbm likes subway


----------



## Madelyn L.

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> Not really, I don't cook that much.
> 
> Tpbm likes subway


ME!!! That is like one of my favourite fast food places to go eat!

TPBM likes to draw


----------



## BunBun71

True,

TPBM love's horses


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I like them, they're not my favorite. I still like them though!  

Tpbm has a sick bunny


----------



## SableSteel

Nope. I have 15 rabbits, all are healthy. 

The person below me has a favorite burner on their stove


----------



## Catlyn

Had no idea what it is. The surface on a stove where you cook? Like on electrical or infrared, right?
If so, i'll have to say no. We use the front ones mostly for comfort, there's a bigger and smaller one and they get used pretty equally. It usually depends on what's cooking and which pots or pans are clean to use.
My favourite part of a stove is the oven where all sorts of pastries can be made! I have wanted to try making pavlova besee cakes for the longest of times but still haven't gotten to it. My favourite pastry would probably be lemon sponge cake in those rectangular molds/moulds?

Tpbm can explain to me in a non-dictionary way
What's the difference between mold and mould?


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Both are interchangeable, but American-English prefers mold, and English-English prefers mould. They both describe the gross stuff that grows on jam sandwiches if they are left for too long!
TPBM writes books.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Nope, but my friends do!

Tpbm likes snakes


----------



## Bunnylover14

False and true at the same time. if it is a pet snake I like them but if it is one outside that you find or even worse in your house and it is not supposed to be there then I do not like them.

TPBM played with barbies when they were kids


----------



## Madelyn L.

Bunnylover14 said:


> False and true at the same time. if it is a pet snake I like them but if it is one outside that you find or even worse in your house and it is not supposed to be there then I do not like them.
> 
> TPBM played with barbies when they were kids


Haha that is so me!! I loved dressing them up. Now that I’m older though, I gave them to my little sister and she plays with them.

TPBM shares their room with a sibling.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I'm going to in a few months, and I'm not looking forward to it!

Tpbm likes The Lion King


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

Nope - I don't watch that. 

TPBM has chickens


----------



## SableSteel

Yep. Right now I just have some golden-laced polish as far as chickens go. 

The person below has never had any pet before they got their first rabbit.


----------



## Hermelin

True

The person below me use their bunny as a emotional support sometimes


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

I don't have a bunny yet  

TPBM has ridden a horse before.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Yup, and it was awesome!

Tpbm knows where their name originated from(My first name is Arabic, and my last name is German)


----------



## Hermelin

True, my first and last name is from sweden while my middle name is from french 

The person below me have a silly nickname


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True--Scottish--Wolf Clan, Southern part. TPBM likes watching Vet Shows, i.e. Dr Pol


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

yes! Those are some of my favorite shows!

Tpbm has a lot of schoolwork to do


----------



## Hermelin

True, I’m swamped with uni work  It was so much easier in high school. 

The person below me love white chocolate


----------



## Bunnylover14

false. I would rather have dark chocolate.
Tpbm can never keep plants alive


----------



## Catlyn

Not really. Unless it's some sort of weedy plant that doesn't need almost any attention, i am generally terrible at keeping greenery alive. It's too bad because i reakly like plants. Even my cacti and succuli don't want to grow at all. One died and turned hollow inside while the spiky fuzzy outside remained intact. Maybe our apartment conditions aren't exactly right? Still moist despite having heated warm rooms, so much so that soil moulds when kept anywhere in the apartment. Anything below 22°C is too cool for us, but in the cottage, 18°C is just fine! 

Tpbm has a bun that has a funky moulting pattern. Storm is so hillarious atm since he's shedding hard on his cheeks and nosebridge, he's almost balding n then theres these small dark patches of new fur in the middle of the baldspots. I observed his bald skin having a dark blueish tint. Blood vessels?


----------



## Bunnylover14

false
Tpbm has a cat who is terrified of their bunny.
(my cat is  )


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

False, i don't have a cat.

Tpbm has played Phasmophobia(It's a really good game for people who like spooky things.)


----------



## JazzPizzazz

No, but I am phasmophobic lol.

TPBM has nyctophobia (I do)


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

That's me! I didn't know what the phobia was called until now, I had to google it

Tpbm has multiple phobias


----------



## Bunnylover14

false
tpbm as a kid begged for a pet and said you would take care of the pet and then your parents ended up taking care of the pet. (I did)


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False. I begged for Theo, our Chocolate Lab, 4 of our cats (I didn't like the 5th cat, but now I love her), and I was begging last week for a new puppy (which we adopted). But, I take care of all of them. My parents aren't huge animal people so I take care of all of the pets. I really don't mind though because I love them so much! 

TPBM has a pet that they really don't like.


----------



## Mac189

No, I've always loved all of our pets, although my cat Shy lives up to her name and is a little luke-warm on all people, although she has a soft spot for my mom. While I deeply love my pets, I don't foresee myself getting any more for many, many years. I simply don't know what my life will look like in ten plus years and I don't want to commit to any more pets than I know I will be able to give the absolute best care to.

TPBM has a rabbit that likes to groom them.


----------



## Hermelin

True, little Odin will always groom people he like 

The person below me want to own the ps5


----------



## Mac189

Dude, I still have a PS2. I am not nearly organized enough for any kind of gaming equipment, but it is still quite fun to play on the odd occasion I use it.

TPBM really enjoys looking for new bands/genres to listen to


----------



## Catlyn

Yes? Lümi is a very kissy rabbit and will oftentimes just stay in my arms when i wanna cuddle him. If he wants to say '' hey das enough, stop it,'' but he doesn't bother squirming around until i lift my arms, he will groom me. He will shove his moustache into my face when i'm eating something yummy to him. I once joked to mum that if i opened my mouth with something tasty inside, would Lümi come and get it? He did, and kissed me right after. He used to kiss me at random when we first got him, but he doesn't do that anymore.
Storm on the other hand never grooms anyone, he deems himself as the alpha rabbit, and truth be told, he kinda is. He's a sucker for my bedsheets, digs them all over, and will instantly grunt and bite if he finds something unpleasing.


@Hermelin nope, never had any gaming console.
@Mac189 Maybe? I don't really go out of my way to find new stuff, but if i randomly happen to catch a good song i will give it a go.

TPBM has never tried _________ ?


----------



## Bunnylover14

I have never tried Ramen noodles.

TPBM has forgotten an anniversary or a relatives/close friends birthday. (also maybe tell the story?)


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I thought my friend's birthday was on the 15th, and i was very sure of it. Apparently it was on the 5th, and when my friend told me I thought they were playing a joke on me.  
(@Bunnylover14 How have you never tried Ramen noodles!!!!)

Tpbm likes to write in a journal


----------



## Hermelin

False I have never written a journal in my life, my dyslexia make it hard to put down words on paper. It will feel like something is blocking your brain and you can’t grasp the words.

The person below me like classical music


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yes, usually only opera or harpsichord though.

TPBM likes eighties fashion


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sorry, I'm old and stuck in the 60's. TPBM likes mac'n'cheese.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I love it, It's my favorite food

Tpbm wakes up early


----------



## BunBun71

Not to early,

Tpbm Has a lab dog. 


Sorry but I am running out of things to ask on this thread.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yup! She is the best!

TPBM ____________.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I like riding horses

Tpbm likes to rp


----------



## Madelyn L.

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> Yup, and it was awesome!
> 
> Tpbm knows where their name originated from(My first name is Arabic, and my last name is German)


I don’t know about my first name, but my last name came from from Ireland.
Tpbm has the corona virus (like me)


----------



## Mac189

I got it back in July, very happy my exposure was caught the day it happened so didn't risk getting my coworkers sick. I was quite peeved I got it, as I was being extremely careful, but unfortunately, my roommate was not being as careful. Get well soon!

TPBM has a favorite genre of music


----------



## Scarlette

Yess ! I really love to listen j-pop, k-pop, and also pop !

TPBM really loves candy


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I used to really like Scottish Tablet before I went vegan! I like wizz fizz too (which is surprisingly vegan), but do not like squishy sweets, unless they are the sour ones.

TPBM likes sour cola bottle sweets.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I love them!

Tpbm likes Japanese candy


----------



## Oceanie

Hmm.... I'm not a big candy/sweets person, but I have had Japanese candy before.

The person below me went on a _long_ break from RO. (twins if the answer is yes hahah)


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Nope! The complete opposite actually haha

Tpbm is on other forums


----------



## Madelyn L.

I used to be on a dog forum, but I just lost interest in it
Tpbm is in middle school (like me!)


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Yeah! 8th grade!

Tpbm prefers headphones over earbuds


----------



## JazzPizzazz

No, as I am prone to piercing infections on my second piercings.
TPBM has their seconds pierced


----------



## SableSteel

Nope. I'm not a big fan of piercings (for myself, I think they look cute on other people)
And I prefer earbuds over headphones.

The person below me has played Planet Zoo


----------



## Mac189

Man, would I like to! I grew up playing all the iterations of Zoo Tycoon and I have enjoyed hearing about every update and patch the game has gotten since its release. I, unfortunately, don't have a computer that can run the game but one of these days I will cave and get one! Is it as cool as it looks because it looks pretty awesome?

TPBM has something they know a lot about but rarely have an opportunity to show off the knowledge or skill


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I know a lot about antivivisection history, but I never really get to show it.

TPBM likes tomato sauce flavour crisps


----------



## Catlyn

Noope. I'm not a fast foodie at all. I don't like crisps and fries and burgers and pizzaz and all those. I do have a terrible sweet tooth though so i would go for a cocoa ice cream almost any time though.


TPBM has both a smartphone and a laptop/computer


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Nope. no phone, just a computer

Tpbm is on a computer right now


----------



## Madelyn L.

Nope! On my phone! Just sittin here in my room, quarantined. 
Tpbm has social media


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

No, I wish I did

Tpbm is running out of things to say


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah! I've been working on my animatic project, and the clean inking stage is going smoothly thus far. I can only hook my tablet to my laptop though, and eschool is also more easily doable in the pc, so my poor pal has been taking a bit of a beating in the form of daily use almost 12 hours per day. She's handling it fine though!

TPBM can explain why in the U.S/U.K people have a tendency to gender and name inanimate objects like ships, tornadoes, plants, house appliances, devices etc.?


----------



## Catlyn

Oh, sorry, replied at the same time! 
I have Discord and Facebook, nothing else, i don't need no more.
I still have a few ideas that i have wanted to ask, so no. I'll just wait until someone can reply to my mistimed post.


----------



## Madelyn L.

I rly have no idea why we name our boats and stuff things like “Beatrice” or “lady of the sea” 
Tpbm has there bunny flopping on the ground right now (I dunno rly what to say anymore)


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

nope, probably not''

Tpbm has a dog


----------



## Madelyn L.

Yes, a chocolate lab named Dutch
Tpbm is eating spaghetti for supper ()


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope, tonight is Burgers and fries--actually, the potatos are sliced long ways and then cooked on a smoker, not fried. TPBM prefers having a large dog instead of a small one.


----------



## Madelyn L.

Yep. I feel like large dogs are easier to play with because you can play with them a bit more rough. Also, they can be amazing blankets I have discovered... 
Tpbm likes to go to the beach


----------



## Nuage

It's good, but I'd rather be at home!

The person below me enjoys something unusual.


----------



## Catlyn

I enjoy my unusual creepy-ish dreams if that can be counted as somethibg unusual. Most people who i've told about my dreams, they get unsettled. Guess it's just my inner way to blow off some steam.

TPBM has been on this forum with/for more than one rabbit (chronologically speaking, ) if that question makes sense?


----------



## SableSteel

Not sure haha. I have 15 rabbit right now; a lot of them are the same ones I had when I joined but some of them aren't.

The person below me has gotten a new rabbit within the last year.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Madelyn L. said:


> Yep. I feel like large dogs are easier to play with because you can play with them a bit more rough. Also, they can be amazing blankets I have discovered...
> Tpbm likes to go to the beach


Remember the rock group "3 Dog Night" 1 dog night is cold, 2 dog night very cold, and 3 dog night meant it was freezing outside--Australian aboriginal saying.


----------



## Catlyn

True. I joined around November 2019 with Musti, and i had to let him go in June 2020. I got Storm right after, Lümi joined us in late July 2020.

TPBM has eschool.


----------



## Madelyn L.

No. I go to school person.
Tpbm has listened to Morgan wallens new album


----------



## JazzPizzazz

No I don’t know who that is sorry.

TBPM has listened to Shirley Bassey’s music.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Nope!

Tpbm likes art


----------



## Madelyn L.

Yep...although I’m not the best at it, it’s fun.
The person below me’s rabbit likes to sleep/rest in odd places (mine sometimes sleeps under my very low dresser)


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yes! Theo will just collapse in any random place!

TPBM likes cold weather or warm weather?


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Cold weather.
TPBM likes net curtains


----------



## Madelyn L.

Warm weather. I don’t have to worry about putting on extra layers.
Pigs or goat


----------



## BunBun71

Goat,
Cow or duck


----------



## Madelyn L.

Cow


----------



## Catlyn

Umm, someone else is mixing up the TPBM game with This or That game?


Madelyn L. said:


> Warm weather. I don’t have to worry about putting on extra layers.
> Pigs or goat


Getting back on track then,

TPBM has always been ..........?


----------



## Madelyn L.

A soccer player. And also, whoops! Yes I did get confused for a second @Catlyn, sorry! 
tpbm has a show rabbit


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, i do not. The breeder that we got Musti & Storm, he does, in a way? When i went to pick a bun after Musti's passing, this really lovely lop girl caught my eye. I asked if she was up for buys, and the owner told us no-that girl had been specifically sent to the farm from some other country, i believe from scandinavia. Apparently she was a show-quality bun.

TPBM has had (a) difficult bonding session(s) that ended up working?


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Nope, even though my rabbit is desexed, my sister’s rabbit isn’t, so he humps her.

TPBM likes to paint


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Kinda I guess

Tpbm has stuffed animals


----------



## Madelyn L.

Yes I do. Although I don’t play with them, I just collect cute stuffed animals like cows and bunny’s to decorate my bed
Tpbm is on this forum and doesn’t have a rabbit


----------



## Oceanie

True, but I used to. 

TPBM likes Greek Yogurt


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Oh no! I cannot stand the smell of any yogurt so I avoid it any chance I can.

TPBM doesn't like pizza.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

That's me!

Tpbm is a picky eater(Like me!)


----------



## Mariam+Theo

No, I will eat anything (except for yogurt or mushrooms). 

TPBM has eaten their rabbit's food.


----------



## Oceanie

Uhmm... do veggies you give your bunny count? 

TPBM has Pinterest and actively uses it


----------



## Catlyn

Nope and nope. What happened to your bun though?
Tpbm is bilinguar


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Nope!

Tpbm Watches Heartland!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I used to, but now I don't.

TPBM has horses


----------



## JazzPizzazz

No but I love them.

TPBM doesn’t support marine parks


----------



## Oceanie

True, I despise them. 

TPBM ha asthma


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I did but I cured it by training my lungs to lose dependence on the medication. 

TPBM uses only cruelty free products (me too)


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I love anything cruelty free!!

TPBM is vegan


----------



## JazzPizzazz

That’s me!
TPBM has pot plants in their room


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Plants in pots yes. Pot, no. TPBM likes Aquariums.


----------



## Scarlette

Yep ! Its so intresting watching all the creatures in their tanks !! 
TPBM likes sweets !


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yes, some, but I do prefer savoury foods.

TPBM‘s rabbit loves banana.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

He doesn't like it as much as most rabbits. He prefers grapes. 

TPBM gives their rabbit/s oranges.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope, their favorite is Cilantro. They do get a little bite of apple but not very often. TPBM likes large breed bunnies.


----------



## Mac189

All the way! I've never actually had a small breed, despite a few attempts, all the bunnies I've had that were supposed to be small breeds when they grew up all turned into 7+ lbs rabbits at a reasonably healthy weight. A running joke between my sister and me is that any pet we own turns into a giant. All my giant lagomorphs have been kind, goofy souls and wonderful friends, I'm a lover of the large breed mutts!

TPBM would like to go sky diving one day.


----------



## Catlyn

Yes i would! I'd also like to try scuba diving and do more active boat-rowing, although it currently doesn't really depend on me.

TPBM lives on their own(without other people in their house)


----------



## CamelNewt528962

False, I'm 13! Haha, the person below me has a cat.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Five of them actually ☺

TPBM is married.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Yeh, I am. His name is Apollo, and he’s very abusive when he doesn’t get veggies. (This is me being very very very sarcastic, if you couldn’t tell).

The person below me knows how to surf


----------



## ArtistChibi

False. Never been to the ocean.

The person below me likes wholesome memes.


----------



## SableSteel

I do like wholesome memes. 

The person below me likes... unwholesome memes


----------



## Mariam+Theo

If they are funny memes, then yes. 

TPBM is allergic to _____________.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

The cold! And potatoes! And kiwi, apples, strawberries and banana! Also horses. - but no norm allergies, like peanuts or eggs.

The person below me is allergic to something too. Lol


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I am very allergic to pollen and grass (yes that comes in handy when I put hay in my rabbit’s litter box!)

TPBM has tried rabbit pellets.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

okay okay I have sorry I was curious 

TPBM has tried their rabbits hay!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

Jeez, I only wanted to know if it tasted like grass... 

TPBM has had caviar () before


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I really like it lol! It’s got an interesting texture 

The person below me doesn’t want to have an animal related career


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I'd like to be someone who codes video games, actually!

TPBM plays Minecraft


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I do lol! 

TPBM is has taught their pet to do tricks


----------



## Mariam+Theo

If you mean pets in general, my 3-month-old puppy knows sit, stay, kennel, come, stop, and lay. He is very smart! Theo isn't very smart and only knows how to spin while standing on his hind legs. 

TPBM has a very nice vacuum for cleaning up after their rabbits.


----------



## CamelNewt528962

You bet I do! (LOL)

TPBM has lots of stuffed animals.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I used! my closet was full of them until my mom gave them away lol. 

TPBM likes science in general.


----------



## Mac189

I love it! I'm majoring in Archaeology and minoring in Biology, so my days are all science, all the time!

TPBM enjoys writing for fun


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yes, I am currently writing a book.

TPBM has published a book.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Engineer and pilot. TPBM does not like brocoli!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

i actually love broccoli lol

TPBM has an Alexa somewhere in their house!


----------



## Catlyn

Nope! Neever eever had any apple devices in the house. Parents and i agree that apple isn't really great at being very reliable in colds and chargers.

TPBM loves baking?


----------



## Jilly

False took a school baking class will never bake again

TPBM enjoys reading books or comics?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still readig 3 or 4 books a week. Had a lot of Marvel #1's--disappeared while I was overseas and my sister had no idea--also my class and college rings left along with my uncles leather WW2 bomber hat and jacket--family isn't always great. The person below me enjoys independent movies.


----------



## Mac189

I do, although I haven't been in the mood or had the time to consume very many and I don't always love watching movies alone... It's more fun to have someone to discuss with, especially independent movies that tend to have a lot to discuss.

TPBM has seen the movie The Plague Dogs (It's phenomenal and the book is by the same author as Watership Down!) It was the most recent movie I chose to watch (although I'm not sure it can be described as independent)


----------



## Scarlette

I haven't seen Plague Dogs, but I'd be interested to watch it !

TPBM loves to drink (is it eat or drink ?) soup


----------



## SableSteel

I am quite neutral towards soup. I like it, but I wouldn't say I love it. 

Also, I am a big fan of Plague Dogs movie. Couldn't get too far into the book though. I do like indie movies, watch a lot of indie sci-fi short films

The person below me has to clean out their shed soon


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Probably, we've got mice!

Tpbm has a garden


----------



## ArtistChibi

False. My garden failed on me. So I'll be converting things to grass for Shen to forage on.

The person below me had to find creative ways to keep their bunny from getting into places they didn't belong.


----------



## Catlyn

True! Had to build makeshift panel grids from coated rodent mesh, wooden and metal cornerpieces (baseboards?) and then attach them to our floor so that one of my bunnos could have a larger condo. They shared it for 10 days and then decided to break up.

TPBM has never tried to ... ?


----------



## Scarlette

Uhhh.... I've never tried to bake before but I really want to! 

The person below me likes to watch anime!


----------



## ArtistChibi

Yes!! I do! Boy do I!

The person below me has spent late nights reading.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True! I'm up till midnight most nights reading book. Don't tell mum!

TPBM has pet chickens.


----------



## Jilly

True, almost 25 egg layers

TPBM has been to another country


----------



## Scarlette

Yep!, I've been to Japan, China, Mexico, and lots and lots of other countries.

TPBM had other pets before getting a rabbit


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yes, I had and still have a Beagle. She wasn’t raised around rabbits, though she is quite protective of them.

TPBM likes dogs.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Me! My family are getting a dog this summer. I also have a chow chow called Zeus, but he lives with my dad.

The person below me... is really bored with school. I know I am


----------



## Jilly

True, I'm beyond bored

TPBM enjoys camping


----------



## ArtistChibi

Darn skippy I enjoy camping. I'd do it again when things are better.

The person below me has seen Godzilla (TOHO, not Legendary).


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Nope! Haven't seen Godzilla yet.

TPBM can speak two or more languages.


----------



## Jilly

False, not yet working on Japanese tho

TPBM has worked at a convenience store?


----------



## ArtistChibi

False. I tried to when I was job seeking. But I have worked for a fast food place.

The person below me has seen the ocean.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Yes! I live in New Zealand so we are basically a big island. I can't imagine someone not ever seeing the ocean.

TPBM has long hair that reaches past their hips at least.


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. Sadly, my hair won't get a single centimeter lower than my waist, and then it gets all tangled and split so i still would have to snip the ends. I hated it so i let it be cut shorter in the back and still have the long strands at the front. (I am quite a bit envious of my friends who sport awesomely long, healthy and fast-growing hair.)
TPBM has been to the sea.
@LizzyMayHarvey i have never seen the ocean because i live near the coast of the baltic sea, and our country doesn't border with an ocean, nor am i finacially fluffed enough to go and travel there. If i think about mainland/inland USA, i wonder how those people have seen the ocean when a travel there would take half a day, in the same time one could just ride all over the place in our country.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. Never seen either. Never been to a sea, never been to the ocean. I have seen the great lakes and Niagra falls, though.

The person below me has been to a ball game.


----------



## Madelyn L.

I have! I’ve been to many actually. I watch all my friends play, and I play as well.
Tpbm has a soccer game tonight


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Not since College. TPBM has more than rabbits.


----------



## Madelyn L.

Yes I do. I have a dog, a crayfish and my bun
Tpbm hasn’t ever had snow around their area


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. Just had snow recently.
The person below me got to troll scam callers.


----------



## Catlyn

Nope! Never had any experience with that, and hopefully never will. Have turned down many people from mobile companies offering their mobile services/contracts or whatever they're called.

TPBM has (had) quite a sickly bunno?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Not really. The worst it's got has probably been that my bun has fur mites at the mo, but nothing really bad that has caused a vet trip yet (fingers crossed). My rabbits didn't die from illness as unfortunately my first bunnies were killed by a dog.... Anyway,

TPBM is a major chocoholic like myself.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Yes I am!

TPBM has tried coconut yoghurt/ice cream


----------



## HollandlopWinslow

False. Sounds interesting though. 
TPBM has won first place at something


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yeah, I won first place in an art contest. It was really random and I did not expect to win, but it was also pretty great because I won $100 and I got a news interview. 

TPBM free roams their rabbit.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

True! 

TPBM currently has a baby bunny.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. He's no longer a baby. He'll be 4 months on March 29th.

The person below me has tried nontraditional foods.


----------



## Jilly

not sure 

TPBM has had coffee jelly before?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope. TPBM has traveled thru Europe (we had a great time)


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I have been to Spain, Portugal, France, England, Scotland, and I was born in Wales.

TPBM has been to Germany.


----------



## Madelyn L.

Nope. I want to tho. It would be pretty  
Tpbm listens to music by roddy rich


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope.

The person below me likes puzzle games.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Yes yes yes! Luv puzzles!!!

TPBM has more then four siblings.


----------



## Madelyn L.

No I have just two.
Tpbm has a horse


----------



## Catlyn

Nope! And i would rather not have one. From what i know from a couple of my horse-savvy friends, they are a real hassle. I'm not very fond of horses either, although i have nothing against them. They're fun, but not my cup of tea.
Also, i could not imagine, unless the owner lived in the barn, how they could bring their horse inside for grooms and cuddles. Although i am sure that horses aren't kept for cuddles and super close company like many other smaller pet mammals/amphibians/snakes/aranchids/ etc.

TPBM has more mail addresses than one.


----------



## BunBun71

Yes.
TPBM has a cow.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

No. But I really really want one! I so wish that I lived on farm sometimes.

TPBM hates tomatoes! (I do)


----------



## ArtistChibi

Sort of, depending on the tomato and what I'm eating with it.

TPBM just had Chinese for dinner. Heehee.


----------



## BunBun71

False. (I am having meet and rice and broccoli)

I person below me has ester decorations up.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Nope! Not yet anyway. My family always leaves out decorations though and we still have some fairy lights up left over from Christmas!  

TPBM lives in the Southern hemisphere and wishes that it was spring like up North.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I do live in the Southern Hemisphere but I do not like Spring as I have bad hay fever.

TPBM likes the Winter.


----------



## ArtistChibi

True. Something about freshly fallen snow on a cold night just gives me that sense of renewal.

TPBM has watched YouTube videos of people playing video games purposely bad.


----------



## Catlyn

Not really? I do watch some streamers on ytt, but i don't think any of them were purposefully bad.

TPBM has written in this thread for quite some time now.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Kinda. I've been trying to keep an eye on this thread as it is very fun.

TPBM has a bonded pair/trio/bunch of bunnies.


----------



## Catlyn

They weren't bonded, then they got along for a few weeks, now they're unbonded again. Chance of successful rebonding : 2%

TPBM has experience with failed bonding a pair/trio/bunch of bunnies.
edit: if so, i'm really curious to know why the bond didn't work out long term. For us, it was territory disputes after moving.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Yes. We were given a neutered/spayed brother and sister bonded pair of mini lops and we tried to bond them with our Flemish Giant girl Alice, but it didn't work out. I think it came down to personalities. The girl mini lop is a bit of a cow sometimes (although I luv her) and she is very aggressive (biting, scratching, pulling fur, chasing and being savage) towards Alice who is way too sweet and trys to submit but miss mini lop keeps attacking her so we decided to seperate them and everyone is happier that way. The mini lops still have each other and Alice has us hoomans.

TPBM has a bun that lives outside.(with trips inside for cuddles)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope--too cold in the Winter and way too hot in the Summer. TPBM is wondering "whatever happened to Wendell the Wandering Rabbit?"


----------



## Robbiemybunny

Nancy McClelland said:


> Nope--too cold in the Winter and way too hot in the Summer. TPBM is wondering "whatever happened to Wendell the Wandering Rabbit?"


No, what is that ? .

TPBM has a big dog !


----------



## Madelyn L.

Oof, I do for sure. When he wags his tail it knocks my sister over lol.
Tpbm doesn’t have a bunny but is planning on getting one


----------



## CamelNewt528962

Haha, hi Madelyn. Minnie (my bunny) says hi. 

TPBM has a PC computer


----------



## ArtistChibi

Yes I do, but I've been using it for work. Might start digital drawing again soon.

TPBM has seen Chinese anime.


----------



## Catlyn

Not sure? I don't really look up where the things i watch originally aired, so i might've watched one without really knowing it.
Tpbm has a good immune system


----------



## Madelyn L.

Catlyn said:


> Not sure? I don't really look up where the things i watch originally aired, so i might've watched one without really knowing it.
> Tpbm has a good immune system


That would be me! I haven’t had the flu my whole life, and I haven’t had the stomach virus for the past 4 years. 
tpbm has a mean teacher who yells at you for literally no reason


----------



## peanutdabunny

Madelyn L. said:


> That would be me! I haven’t had the flu my whole life, and I haven’t had the stomach virus for the past 4 years.
> tpbm has a mean teacher who yells at you for literally no reason


False
TPBM loves to spoil their bun


----------



## Madelyn L.

peanutdabunny said:


> False
> TPBM loves to spoil their bun


True. I spend too much money on my bun lol. 
tpbm wants to be a veterinarian


----------



## Catlyn

I wanted to be an exotuc vet since we don't have enough of them here, but when i found that i have cat, hamster, guinea pig and maybe more small critter allergies, i kinda gave up on that idea. I am not the one to boast about great memorizing skills either.

Tpbm has some sort of preference on what their bun/s looks/acts like


----------



## JazzPizzazz

Not really, though I do like Vienna/Dutch markings and giant rabbits.

TPBM has a free roam bun.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Partially true. Tu Shen has one half of my bedroom and Xiao Wu has the other half of the bedroom. After everything is prepped, ready, and bonded, they'll have free range of the house.

TPBM knows some Japanese.


----------



## Robbiemybunny

ArtistChibi said:


> Partially true. Tu Shen has one half of my bedroom and Xiao Wu has the other half of the bedroom. After everything is prepped, ready, and bonded, they'll have free range of the house.
> 
> TPBM knows some Japanese.


True!!

TPBM knows some Korean!.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. But I am trying to learn some Spanish.

TPBM has pet loving or pet tolerating parents. (Thankgoodness I do!)


----------



## Robbiemybunny

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> False. But I am trying to learn some Spanish.
> 
> TPBM has pet loving or pet tolerating parents. (Thankgoodness I do!)


True . I have about 11 pets


----------



## Robbiemybunny

TPBM has gerbils or hahmsters


----------



## BunBun71

No. But my sister all ways wanted one.

TPBM has a pet snake.


----------



## Robbiemybunny

BunBun71 said:


> No. But my sister all ways wanted one.
> 
> TPBM has a pet snake.


Yes! Her name's frieder , it used to be Fred but then we found out she was a girl 
She's getting pretty old now 

TPBM has a girlfriend/boyfriend


----------



## ArtistChibi

True. Because technically my husband and I aren't actually married.

TPBM loves to listen to music from movies or TV shows.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Used to have 2--also 4 Tarantulas, 2 turtles, 1 tortoise, 2 iguanas, 9 finches, 3 parakeets, 8 aquariums and a Koi /goldfish pond and 3 large dogs(small one was 95 pounds).


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I was answering BunBun


----------



## Catlyn

ArtistChibi said:


> True. Because technically my husband and I aren't actually married.
> 
> TPBM loves to listen to music from movies or TV shows.


Not really, i do listen to a couple songs that are from musical shows, generally i don't really like the way songs in tv are performed. i have a friend whose playlist is comprised of 90% musicals, tv shows and other movie-material songs though.

TPBM has named someone/thing a really funny/weird nickname?

I call Storm ''Tötsar'' because when he moulted he looked like a grumpy old man, what we would call ''vanatöi'' so the name stuck. I also call Lümi ''Lümmar'' (just a name twister) or ''Rottar'' (from ''rott/rat'' since his small long snout sometimes resembles that of a rat's)


----------



## ArtistChibi

True. We call Xiao Wu "Diva" because of how she longs for attention and lays around. And we call Tu Shen "Machine Gun Butt" because he pops out a pile of his poop right under me, always under me, then hops away. He initially got the nickname when he popped out poop after I sneezed loudly once for the first time and jolted him awake. Poor baby.

TPBM has watched Bob Ross.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

My art teacher would tell us to play Bob Ross bingo! We would watch his videos and wait until he called the colors that we had on our card. It was pretty fun! 
TPBM has been on this forum for years.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

If you consider a little over 2 years "for years"  

TPBM likes thunderstorms.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Partially true. I like to watch them, but much like Xiao Wu and Tu Shen, I can't stand the sound. It actually hurts my ears.

TPBM has witnessed a tornado.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

No. Thank goodness! Here in New Zealand we don't really get them. I can only remember one little tornado but I have never seen one irl. Unless you count the leaves blowing in a circle for a second.

TPBM has been in an earthquake big enough to make something fall off a shelf.
Now that is what NZ gets. Christchurch's 2011 earthquake was the scariest thing ever.


----------



## ArtistChibi

No, but I have experienced tremors that echoed from California in the mid 90s.

TPBM has seen videos of Maritime disasters. (I am right now because I'm weird.)


----------



## BunBun71

Nope, Not me. 

You are not weird. You help people a lot. 

TPBM just got am iPhone 11


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False 

The person below me loves to ride horses.


----------



## ArtistChibi

True. But I don't have access to do it often. 

The person below me has been to a fair.


----------



## Bunnysrcool17

true! 
the person below me loves...the color blue!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True. It’s my favorite color!!

The person below me has at least two cats.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yup, I have 5 cats but I also feed 4 strays that hang around our house. 
TPBM has a Husky.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I don’t know if this counts but we have a lab husky mix.

TPBM owns or at least knows what a OTTB is.


----------



## BunBun71

Nope, never herd of it!

TPBM loves dogs


----------



## ThumperParadise

True ! I used have a dog 

TPBM really wants another bunny


----------



## BunBun71

True.
TPBM had muffins for breakfast.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

False, I had waffles

TPBM has a room for their rabbit(s)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Sadly false we don’t have enough room for my rabbit to have an entire room.

TPBM got their rabbit when it was 2 months old


----------



## Robbiemybunny

False , I got him when he was 6 months!

TPBM has owned rabbits for 4-5 years


----------



## ThumperParadise

False, this is my first week of owning any bunny !!

TPBM loves eating some of their rabbits lettuce !


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Guilty

TPBM has a Holland Lop


----------



## ArtistChibi

Holland Lop mix, but close. 

The person below me likes puzzles.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope--we have our last 2 rescues now and hopefully I'll outlive them. TPBM like to barbeque.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True! There is nothing like a good old Kiwi barbie.

TPBM still goes to high school.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope
Homeschooled and not old enough for high school.

TPBM has at some point had a guinie pig.


----------



## BunBun71

False,
TPBM has a snake.


----------



## ArtistChibi

I wish. But was never allowed to have one.

TPBM likes coffee.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

NO it is disgusting 

TPBM has at least five chickens


----------



## ThumperParadise

haha false. Although that seems interesting.

TPBM loves tea !


----------



## lilac

Nope, I don't really like tea (or coffee) 

TPBM has 3 or more different types of pets


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. Just bunnies, now.

TPBM finds it adorable when their bunny peaks over something to look at you.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Nope
> Homeschooled and not old enough for high school.
> 
> TPBM has at some point had a guinie pig.


A fellow homeschooler! I am homeschooled too.




ArtistChibi said:


> TPBM finds it adorable when their bunny peaks over something to look at you.


Of course!

TPBM kept a pet bug when they were little.


----------



## ThumperParadise

False ! Although I was close to doing it!

TPBM plays a type of instrument


----------



## Catlyn

Yes! Well, i used to a lot up until 9th grade, and a little in 10th grade, but then the virus happened and i haven't got access to it. Can't wait for it again!
Pretty sure everyone's heard of some type of zither, i play the small estonian zither. I have tried my hand at some piano, didn't get far. Music camp had me play some weird small double-stringed instrument and flute as part of the programme, wasn't fascinated.

Tpbm is away from home.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False 

TPBM has their rabbit in their room.


----------



## lilac

False, but she does go up to my room sometimes!

TPBM has fed their rabbit grass from outside.


----------



## ArtistChibi

False. It's not safe for me to do that.

TPBM likes to bird watch.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True I love watching any animal though 

TPBM has harness trained their rabbit


----------



## BunBun71

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> A fellow homeschooler! I am homeschooled too.☺
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!
> 
> TPBM kept a pet bug when they were little.


I am homeschooled also.


----------



## BunBun71

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> True I love watching any animal though
> 
> TPBM has harness trained their rabbit


No, but I might get a pet stroller for my bun. 

TPBM lives in India


----------



## ThumperParadise

False !
TPBM loves road trips


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False their okay 

TPBM loves swimming


----------



## ArtistChibi

Yes I do!!!

TPBM tends to dance randomly while cleaning.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Lol yup!

TPBM hates cleaning


----------



## Catlyn

Yes, unless i randomly get in the mood for it and clean for half a day. I also dance randomly while cleaning, cooking, working- i can't work or sleep in dead silence, and when there's music, 9 times out of 10 one would catch me vibing to it, and even singing along.

Tpbm has identified as an ambivert.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM has a Holland Lop


----------



## BunBun71

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> False their okay
> 
> TPBM loves swimming





ArtistChibi said:


> Yes I do!!!
> 
> TPBM tends to dance randomly while cleaning.


I love swimming too, Wish I had answered that one.


----------



## BunBun71

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Nope
> 
> TPBM has a Holland Lop


False, I have a lop mix,

TPBM loves hiking


----------



## lilac

False- it's okay but I don't really enjoy hiking

TPBM once thought carrots were a common food for rabbits


----------



## BunBun71

When I was little then I did,

TPBM has two cats


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True, we have two Main Coon mix

TPBM doesn’t like eating cheese


----------



## lilac

Well it depends on the cheese type- I like mozzarella, cheddar, and parmesan but I don't like soft cheeses like blue cheese.

TPBM free roams their rabbit!


----------



## ThumperParadise

True !!

TPBM loves pizza


----------



## Robbiemybunny

ThumperParadise said:


> True !!
> 
> TPBM loves pizza


I like pizza but I'd rather eat salad because I can't find dairy free pizza!

TPBM loves salad


----------



## Janellek

True! The person below me likes chocolate


----------



## lilac

True!

TPBM likes listening to classical music


----------



## BunBun71

Not that much,

TPBM likes white chocolate


----------



## Catlyn

Absolutely. Especially the ones with air in them.
But it' not great- white choco is expensive, quite hard to find in my region and full of sugars.
I am too much of a sweet-tooth.

TPBM is a sweet-tooth too.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True

TPBM’s rabbit’s favorite food is celery


----------



## lilac

False- it's okay cooked but I especially dislike raw celery

TPBM prefers living in the countryside over the city


----------



## Milyvan

lilac said:


> False- it's okay cooked but I especially dislike raw celery
> 
> TPBM prefers living in the countryside over the city


True! We're in a very rural suburbia so it works well for us.

TPBM has smaller breed bunnies.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True I have a Holland Lop

TPBM has two or more dogs


----------



## ArtistChibi

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> True I have a Holland Lop
> 
> TPBM has two or more dogs


False. Used to have one. Used to have two.

TPBM has random cravings for BBQ chicken with mac n' cheese


----------



## BunBun71

Catlyn said:


> Absolutely. Especially the ones with air in them.
> But it' not great- white choco is expensive, quite hard to find in my region and full of sugars.
> I am too much of a sweet-tooth.
> 
> TPBM is a sweet-tooth too.


I do not have white chocolate that much. I don't have much sweets ether but I like sugar.


----------



## BunBun71

lilac said:


> False- it's okay cooked but I especially dislike raw celery
> 
> TPBM prefers living in the countryside over the city


Just saying that @CrazyChickenGirl said it was your rabbits favorite food. Not your favorite food, But that is fine.


----------



## BunBun71

ArtistChibi said:


> False. Used to have one. Used to have two.
> 
> TPBM has random cravings for BBQ chicken with mac n' cheese


Sometimes. 

TPBM has an outdoor rabbit


----------



## lilac

BunBun71 said:


> Just saying that @CrazyChickenGirl said it was your rabbits favorite food. Not your favorite food, But that is fine.



Oops! 
To correctly answer that, I've never fed my rabbit celery!


----------



## lilac

BunBun71 said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> TPBM has an outdoor rabbit



False, my rabbit lives indoors in an xpen!

TPBM prefers chocolate ice cream over vanilla.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope Vanilla is way better

TPBM loves sloppy joe


----------



## ArtistChibi

True! OMG very true!!

TPBM is willing to freeze themselves for the comfort of their bunny.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Nope Vanilla is way better


How dare you! Chocolate all the way!




ArtistChibi said:


> True! OMG very true!!
> 
> TPBM is willing to freeze themselves for the comfort of their bunny


True. Who wouldn't?

TPBM is a total chocoholic.


----------



## Catlyn

Yes. Chocolate fondants are probably the best choco desserts, alongside sponge cake varieties and ice cream.

Tpbm has lost a bunny in their life.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True. My first buns were three mini lop girls. Bless their crazy souls.

TPBM has or has had a big and beautiful Flemish.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False ,but I wish I could 

TPBM has a rabbit who loves to make lots of noise at three in the morning


----------



## BunBun71

lilac said:


> Oops!
> To correctly answer that, I've never fed my rabbit celery!


That is fine.


----------



## BunBun71

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> False ,but I wish I could
> 
> TPBM has a rabbit who loves to make lots of noise at three in the morning


Well...... Bunbun is an outside rabbit so I don't no! 

TPBM has 4 cats and 1 dog


----------



## Ashrocks92

Janellek said:


> True! The person below me likes chocolate


True the person below me haves 2 rabbits or more and likes carrot cake


----------



## ArtistChibi

True. Have two rabbits and I LOVE carrot cake. I even make it homemade from scratch with fresh carrots. <3

TPBM has baked desserts from scratch before.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True I LOVE baking 

TPBM has had ducklings before


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I rarely come back to this thread... but wow there are a lot of posts!



CrazyChickenGirl said:


> True I LOVE baking
> 
> TPBM has had ducklings before


True-ish: I’ve fostered a duck before - if that counts

the person below me has a horse


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. I'm not lucky enough for that.

TPBM watch videos of people making fun of movies or shows.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False

TPBM has a long haired cat


----------



## lilac

False

TPBM would like to have a pet bird someday!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True I would love a pet bird someday 

TPBM has at least tried to milk a goat


----------



## BunBun71

Fasle,

TPBM would like to get a pet mouse


----------



## ArtistChibi

False. I would lose it the first day because I'd want to watch it eat like I do my bunnies.

TPBM is fascinated by how their rabbit eats their food.


----------



## BunBun71

True and not true. Maybe if that is better. 

TPBM loves snacks.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM has fish


----------



## BunBun71

True,

TPBM has a cat


----------



## AVIE

No. Had one, she just passed a few weeks ago.
TPBM loves to draw....


----------



## BunBun71

Sorry for your loss. 
A little,

TPBM has a cow


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Had, she was a Jersey calf. Had to sell her last year for a couple reasons.

TPBM has ducks


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yup. We had 6 but recently 3 of them died. 

TPBM has/had horses


----------



## BunBun71

False,

TPBM had a pig


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Has, her name is Betty.

TPBM has a goat or goats


----------



## BunBun71

False,

TPBM has pet chickens


----------



## SableSteel

Yep, I have three golden Polish. 

The person below me wanted to be a vet at some point in their life.


----------



## BunBun71

True,

TPBM wanted to be a doctor in some point in their life


----------



## ArtistChibi

False, I wanted to work for garbage collection. Still do.

TPBM has a Nintendo switch.


----------



## lilac

False, and I don't have any other gaming devices (?) either

TPBM is a night owl


----------



## Catlyn

Yep, and it's kinda killing my rhythm to get up at 6 in the morning, i sleep in until 7 every other day. Yesterday i went to bed a lil before 20.00, woke up a bit after 23.00 and slept again until 6.30
If that ain't a slappin' weird sleep rhythm, tell me one that's worse.

What about tpbm?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

If you think 7am is bad, you’d hate to see my schedule

The person below me lives in the city


----------



## Catlyn

No, i don't, although i've been living in one for almost a month and will return to the village in june, vocational school work.
I would like to see your schedule though!

Tpbm .....


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I am a person. I am below you. 


TPBM has a horse


----------



## BunBun71

Catlyn said:


> Yep, and it's kinda killing my rhythm to get up at 6 in the morning, i sleep in until 7 every other day. Yesterday i went to bed a lil before 20.00, woke up a bit after 23.00 and slept again until 6.30
> If that ain't a slappin' weird sleep rhythm, tell me one that's worse.
> 
> What about tpbm?


My sister is a night owl. She sleeps in pretty late.


----------



## BunBun71

CamelNewt528962 said:


> I am a person. I am below you.
> 
> 
> TPBM has a horse


False but I want one. 

tpbm had a cake for breakfast yesterday


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I wish, all I had was cereal.

TPBM wishes they could bring their chickens in the house.


----------



## BunBun71

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I wish, all I had was cereal.
> 
> TPBM wishes they could bring their chickens in the house.


I had cake yesterday morning. 
My sister owns the chickens.... She wants them to come in the house! What about you?

TPBM would like to be a artist in some point of there life


----------



## Catlyn

I am in many ways- i used to play the 7-string small zither until *vovid* did it in, i do sing along to songs quite a lot and can remember lyrics better&faster than most, i used to be a part of a dancetroupe and an acting one; again untl the *vovidae* blew on us, i have somehow also inherited a bit of drawing skills from i guess grandma? I do have a graphic tablet and i do some projects on it, although even small ones take terribly long for what they're worth. I'm still drawing 10 pics with full colours shades n all that jazz, well past two months since i started that one. I work terribly slow.
That being said, i don't feel that i'm anything on the level of being proffesional about any of them, though i have taught zither basics to people before.

Tpbm has been mostly keeping track of this threading.


----------



## BunBun71

True,
TPBM has two bunny kids


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, not anymore Lümi was taken away by Death this weekend, never to be known why. Most likely a heart issue gained from the long battle with Pastuerella.
I really want to, but i don't think that i'll get a stand-in for him anytime soon, the conditions aren't right for it. I will have to get used to not having a cuddly bunny around for me.

Tpbm _____?


----------



## BunBun71

Sorry for your loss. I feel bad for you. 

Tpbm has firedogs


----------



## Catlyn

(I'm not replying to the game directly.) What are they?


----------



## BunBun71

oops. I said the wrong thing.


----------



## BunBun71

TPBm has 2 dogs


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True

TPBM has a bird


----------



## lilac

True- I have several parakeets

TPBM tolerates the cold more than the heat


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, but i would've liked one. Or a pair, i hear they're also better off in duos or trios. But mum said they're too loud, a bit harder to keep clean. Looking at our local stores, the birds, just like rabbits, have almost no decent equipment on sale and are very demanding in veterinary needs. Finding good caregiving resources for them would've been hard too. I also feel that they wouldn't be as interactive as some buns are. @lilac ,would you mind telling me something about keeping parakeets via conversation?
I do tolerate cold a bit more than i do with heat. I feel very nauseous in heat, almost blacked out after clearing a mock accident as a firefighter in one youths' firefighters camp. Finished the mission, took off the helm and coat, sat down behind the fire truck, away from the sun, and consumed a litre of water without a breather in between. In comparison, if it's cold, i'll say huuuuh **** it's freezing/windy/ whatever the cold bad weather today, hurry up and huddle somewhere warmer.

Tpmb _____?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Has a retired race horse

TPBM has more than one rabbit


----------



## BunBun71

False, But I would like to get one. 

TPBM ------?


----------



## Catlyn

Enjoys, ENJOYS writing long and detailed texts. 
This is why i usually have no problem conjuring an essay text pretty fast and without needing two-times drafts for it (unless the topic is an absolute brainkilling bummer) And if my mind runs faster than my hands can write, short detailed snippets of some stories do equally well. I'm writing one fiction piece with a loose ending and since the main notebook does not travel with me for it is a4 and ain't fitting into my travel bag, i have a small and slim, usual class-sized notebook into which i write some of the juicier character development moments. 

Tpbm misses the time on this thread when the " the person below me ______?" was more relevant? I've seen at least 10 times (most of which are pretty recent) people ask if "tpbm has a horse", of course there's nothing wrong with it though, but can be a biiit repetitive. Then again, not all people on this forum have kept an eye on this thread since the beginning (i know that i have and still do) and it has way over 1700 responses, they are bound to repeat at some point.


----------



## ArtistChibi

True. Mainly because not everyone is going to have those kinds of responses, like having had horses or chickens.

TPBM has purchased huge bulks of rabbit supplies like puppy pads and hay.


----------



## Catlyn

Which bunny parent hasn't? Just a few monts back we stocked up on hay, got 8? bales for 5€, good quality as far as pretty much untreated hay goes. Has a mixture of timothy and orchard and somethig else that is grassy. Some bales are really crude and stocky, others have loads of seed heads that get devoured asap, and some are more of a softer, slimmer and sweeter one, although all from one year's harvest. We have already sort of pre-ordered the same amount for when the freshest bales arrive from the fields, I guess that i can't complain about the hay this year. Too bad that Lümi won't be partaking in this year's fresh field hay, it was so awesome to see him devour that hay like a lawnmower.

Tpbm misses their bun/s even when they're with them?
I know that i think of Storm even when he's with me, i thought the same way about Lümi, and sadly i have already forgotten if i did this with Musti. I most likely did. I loved him more than anyone, after all.
And also i gotta say sorry for those who have been active today almost around the same time as me, maybe saw me posting on almost every other thread saying something about me and my buns and how i miss 'em. I can't help being thrown into a forget-me-not episode of my boys. Does anyone else get like that? (Especially those who have lost a bun before?)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True, I haven’t lost a bun yet, but I love my little boy to the moon and back. 

TPBM has lost a bun


----------



## lilac

False, and I hope not to for several years at least!

TPBM prefers comfy clothes over fancy dresses


----------



## BunBun71

True, 

TPBM like pea soup


----------



## Catlyn

Sorta? I can't stand the green peas' texture. If there is a lil bit of those dried yellow ones boiled into it, i won't mind it. I like the boiled meat in it though.
Tpbm has moved houses.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False, I have never moved in my entire life.

TPBM has a long haired cat.


----------



## Catlyn

That is false. I gained an allergy to them. If i didn't, i wouldn't've gotten any rabbit though.

Tpbm has never _____?


----------



## ArtistChibi

I have never been outside the US.

TPBM has had shouting contests with their siblings.


----------



## BunBun71

False, 
lol

TPBM has two siblings


----------



## lilac

True- two sisters 

TPBM likes seafood


----------



## BunBun71

Yes and No

The person below me has 4 brothers


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False

TPBM has a Flemish giant


----------



## Catlyn

False! I have a purebred french lop. I would want to own an even bigger breed one day, but dad would probably not drive me halfway across the country to buy a breeder's flemish. He did drive me quarterway there (130km) when we picked Lümi up as a rehomed one. Eh, i still have plenty of lifespan left, at the current rate, i could try at least 50 different bunnies, if one were to die each year's spring. I really do hope that it won't be the case and that the beginnings were just rough and unlucky sets of coincidences.


Tpbm _____?


----------



## BunBun71

Has a dog.

TPBM loves cats


----------



## Catlyn

True! 

Tpbm struggles with interior decor, their buns' or their own.


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4

Yep. I have two dogs.... One crazy Beagle mix and a playful golden retriever mix 

TPBM has multiple bunnies


----------



## BunBun71

False,

TPBM loves dogs


----------



## lilac

True! I don't see myself getting one anytime soon though. Rabbits are all I want for now! 

TPBM has bad memory (like me lol )


----------



## ArtistChibi

True. My memory is pretty bad, turns out being connected to my depression. 

TPBM has attempted dancing lessons.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True. When I was little I did Ballet lessons. Wasn't the right thing for me though.

TPBM has a rabbit that has a personality like a dog.


----------



## ArtistChibi

That depends. What counts as a dog personality? Digging, lap sleeping, attention, trying to eat food they are not supposed to eat (Shen trying to eat my pasta bowl), comes when called...

TPBM has distracted themselves with watching their bunny(ies) playing and binkying.


----------



## Catlyn

Absolutely. Watching Storm explore and reintroducing himself to our house (not apartment) is a great distraction to sadness from Lümi leaving us. I'm so glad he's still here. If you meant watching rabbits instead of doing something i needed to do, then also sure. I was working on a deadlined project on my drawing tablet and was massively distracted as Storm humoured me with jumping into our sink. There:


But i work slow, get easily distracted, and i am quite forgetful. A bad combination when i need something done on due.
@ArtistChibi you can probably guess what i mean pretty well.

Tpbm has been on a roadtrip with their rabbit/s? Or without them?


----------



## BunBun71

I took Bunbun my rabbit to the vet in the car if that counts.

TPBM has more then two rabbits


----------



## ArtistChibi

I only have two rabbits. I can't handle more than that. These two are troublemakers enough!
@Catlyn Oh yeah. I do know what you mean. LOL

TPBM has decided on a bunny on a whim before.


----------



## SableSteel

Yes haha I was running on 3 days without sleep and a saw a really beautiful Himalayan for sale at a show, good type but nobody wanted him and he was real cheap because he was a weird color (solid gray + red eyes). I bought him and named in "No Regrets"



The person below me has more rabbits than they do siblings


----------



## ArtistChibi

@SableSteel OMG Beautiful!!
False. I have an even number of bunnies and siblings.

TPBM has purposely gone to an animal shelter to see the different animals.


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, have not. We never needed another pet when i was younger, and 4 of our shelters (the only official ones at least) don't house any rabbits, so i've never had any reason to go into one. I have, out of curiousity, looked at the shelter animals online, if that counts.


Tpbm has posted a photo on this thread, with or without text.


----------



## BunBun71

No, I don't think so.

TPBM has more then 1 cat


----------



## LavenderLopLover

I don’t own any cats
TPBM loves to garden


----------



## BunBun71

True,

TPBM lives in a cite


----------



## lilac

Nope- I live in a quiet suburban area an hour away from a big city. 

TPBM likes sewing.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True. We have "toy hospital" days where I sew up all my younger siblings broken toys.

TPBM has their dream job. (If ya have a job that is)


----------



## Oceanie

I do, kind of? Though more of a hobby at the moment! 

TPBM collects something


----------



## Catlyn

Memories of my rabbits in video and picture form. Dad shed tears alongside me as we went through my bunny picture gallery deciding on a photo of Lümi that would best fit on his gravestone. We did the same thing for Musti a year ago too.

Tpbm _____?


----------



## BunBun71

Has a cow,

TPBM lives with more girls then boys


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. 9 girls and 8 boys including my pets. But if it's just humans we are talking about then 5 boys and 3 girls.

TPBM has or has had a pet frog.


----------



## Catlyn

Well, i'm sure that every country bumpkin kid has owned a "pet frog" in a bin with some water and grass for like, five minutes. I know my sister and i used to collect them too, she was scared of the bigger frogs and i used to poke fun at her for being older and scared of something i was not. I haven't properly had a pet frog though. I don't hate them, i don't like them, but i would never have one either.

Tpbm wanted a white bun?


----------



## ArtistChibi

I wasn't planning the color of my bunny.

TPBM as rode a bike from one end of town to another in a single day.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

No, but I would with my best friend. We go biking all the time!

TPBM prefers typing the acronym "TPBM" rather than typing out "the person below me"


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True. It takes too long.

TPBM has a tattoo.


----------



## BunBun71

False, There is no point in them,

TPBM is waring a bun right now. (I mean a hair bun. Not a real bunny


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope I don’t like my hair up.

TPBM LOVES to read.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True! I love love love reading! Without sounding too nerdy, there is so much to learn in books!

TPBM has seen the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. Wish I could see the ocean. Would be nice. Never been. 

TPBM has put off cleaning up the hay mess in their bunny area for a week.


----------



## Mac189

Guilty as charged! I've been a bit overwhelmed by school and work, although the hard work has paid off and I won one of my university's outstanding research awards this year, so I'm pretty stoked!

TPBM prescribes traits to their rabbits that they know aren't possible (I like to think Willa would enjoy reading if she could)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True, I think Dune would love biking

TPBM has been to Columbus zoo.


----------



## BunBun71

Nope, 


TPBM has earrings


----------



## Catlyn

True, and i also have a pair of piercings (already a few years old) although i haven't worn anything in them for over a month. I should really do that before they seal up with goop, but it's a bad thing that my ears seem to reject most earrings ( They didn't do that before)

TPBM has taken part in the ''bunny chat'' thread.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM has goats


----------



## BunBun71

false,

TPBm loves chickens


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4

Yes! I love chickens I have had them since I was four  

TPBM is an equestrian.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Definitely we have a retired race horse and a gelding.

TPBM has a Labrador retriever


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. We have a German Shepherd and an adorable shaggy rescue mutt that we have no idea what her breed is. 

TPBM has a mixed breed pet of any species.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Yes. Tu Shen is a Holland lop Netherland dwarf mix. Pretty sure Xiao Wu is a mix of rex and another breed. Used to have mixed dogs. Honestly, mutt breeds are the best, in my opinion. But I'm also weird.

TPBM loves to window shop for stuff they wish they could afford but whimpers in defeat. (I do with art supplies, bunny supplies, bike supplies, computer supplies, the list goes on.)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I do that with pets.

TPBM likes to camp ( even if it’s in their own backyard ).


----------



## BunBun71

True,

TPBM has a birthday today


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. My birthday was at the end of March.

TPBM has rabbits that like to "fight" over their favorite lettuce. (Shen and Xiao Wu does for Bok Choy and Kale.)


----------



## SirLawrence

Nope, there's plenty for everyone!

(Why Lawrence is a bit chonky!)

TPBM eats their rabbits food...


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, never thought of it.

TPBM has read the Wings of Fire book series


----------



## BunBun71

False. What is it about?

TPBM has a pet rat


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. I run the risk of losing it because I wouldn't keep it in its living space because watching animals, that aren't cats or dogs, eat is fascinating.

TPBM has had such a nasty toothache, they were unable to talk without feeling pain. *slowly raises hand*


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope and I hope I never do.

TPBM knows what a galimimus is ( if you don’t then look it up)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

BunBun71 said:


> False. What is it about?
> 
> TPBM has a pet rat


It is about dragons


----------



## Mac189

Gallimimus (unless I'm wrong) is a species of bipedal dinosaur. My hometown has one of the largest collections of dinosaur remains in the US, I'm always down to talk dinosaurs!

TPBM has been to Yellowstone National Park


----------



## Catlyn

Never, i live halfway across the globe, not sure if i'll ever get to it, but i sure would like to! Also ''hoarding'' rabbit supplies unavaliable here while i'm visiting some other country. Hopefully i'll be able to get to it eventually. One day.

TPBM has always ''envied'' _________ ?


----------



## BunBun71

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> It is about dragons


Thanks.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Catlyn said:


> Never, i live halfway across the globe, not sure if i'll ever get to it, but i sure would like to! Also ''hoarding'' rabbit supplies unavaliable here while i'm visiting some other country. Hopefully i'll be able to get to it eventually. One day.
> 
> 
> 
> TPBM has always ''envied'' _________ ?



Goats, they can run around eat whatever they please and head but anyone who annoys them.

TPBM has seen all the Jurassic Park movies.


----------



## BunBun71

False, I dont watch movies.

TPBM has a parit


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. I would really really love to get one and I've done loads of research but I feel that now is not the time due to having a cat and dog that would love a snack...

TPBM lives in a place that sometimes or is currently having flood warnings.


----------



## Catlyn

Not flood warnings nescessarily, but spring floods have been the worst this year. Our lands are hollow beneath, so the rainwater won't go away...

TPBM has never seen a ______?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Tornado and never want to.


TPBM list your favorite book


----------



## BunBun71

Box car children. Or Moody's.

TPBM list you favorite movie


----------



## ArtistChibi

GODZILLA!!!!!

TPBM has seen ___?


----------



## BunBun71

ArtistChibi said:


> GODZILLA!!!!!
> 
> TPBM has seen ___?


I have seen a little bit of Godzilla too


----------



## Catlyn

I have seen a well flooding over.


TPBM has never done a thing that ____?​


----------



## BunBun71

Is risky, I bet I did sometime. 

TPBM lives in a house they built there self


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, our house is about a hundred years old.

TPBM loves to wear shorts all year round.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. I will wear my oversized hoodie and pajama pants every day of the year if given the chance.

TPBM has attempted to make food from other cultures. I have, though not very successful.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True. My family eats pretty much anything and the Kiwi/New Zealand cuisine is mostly just potatos, fish n chips, and barbieques so we have to spice things up. My younger sister makes the best homemade butter chicken and I really love Mexican nachos and today I'm eating a green Thai curry.

TPBM had a family member or someone they know get Covid.


----------



## BunBun71

True.

TPBM No's how to bake cupcakes


----------



## Madelyn L.

True! They aren't the best tho, lol.
TPBM has a farm.


----------



## BunBun71

No, But I have a few pets. 

TPBM like rock music.


----------



## Madelyn L.

False. I like country and rap lol.
TPBM knows how to sew well.


----------



## BunBun71

Not that well.

TPBM has broke there arm before


----------



## Madelyn L.

False. I've broken my finger wrestling with my brother tho lol.
TPBM likes going to the mountains.


----------



## BunBun71

Kind of.

TPBM has a dog


----------



## Madelyn L.

True! he is a chocolate lab.
TPBM is going to eighth grade


----------



## BunBun71

False,

TPBM lives in a log house


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False, but my grandparents do.

TPBM has at least one dairy animal.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. I wish though! Ive always wanted a milking cows but where would we keep it? The garage? I have helped look after and hand milk a goat though.

TPBM has the job they wanted when they were little. (eg. "I wanna be a vet when I'm grown up!" - becomes a vet...)


----------



## BunBun71

True

TPBM has aaaaa..... I am running out of things to say.

COW


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope, but our Great Dane is almost as big--we call then "House Dinosaurs". TPBM has a job they like.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, I’m to young to have a job.

TPBM has geese


----------



## ArtistChibi

No. But I bet having a farm and caring for all of them is fulfilling.

TPBM has had to use a translator to talk to people.


----------



## Catlyn

Yes.
As i am living pretty close to the russian border (about 1.5hrs cardrive away) most local people (majority being russians; most descending from ww2 rus ppl who never returned home) kinda expect us to talk russian, which isn't my native language. (I am a pretty bad speaker and even worse writer in that language) So it is quite obvious that if i don't have any other rus-est bilinguars around, i use an online translator.

TPBM has always admired ________?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Animals they are awesome in SO many ways. 

TPBM has had to shovel out a horse stall.


----------



## Madelyn L.

False. I don't have horses, but my best friend does.
TPBM prefers pepsi over coke.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. I think Pepsi is disgusting. But I do love a cold coke.

TPBM could point out the country New Zealand on a world map.(I know of so many people who have never even heard of it.)


----------



## Madelyn L.

True! One time in kindergarten, we had certain days of the week where you would point out a country around the world given your assigned letter. I got "n" so I chose New Zealand.
TPBM watches college football.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, I’m not really into watching sports.

TPBM has a rabbit that is less than 6 months old.


----------



## Madelyn L.

False. My rabbit is turning one tomorrow!

TPBM has more than six siblings


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True! Number 7 is on the way!

TPBM has no siblings.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. I have two. An older sister and a younger half sister.

TPBM as always wanted to ________?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Cuddle an elephant. I have only seen an elephant once when I was ten at the only zoo in my country that has them and I cryed when I saw them. I would love to pat or cuddle one. They are my fave animal.

TPBMs favourite animal is a ____?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> Cuddle an elephant. I have only seen an elephant once when I was ten at the only zoo in my country that has them and I cryed when I saw them. I would love to pat or cuddle one. They are my fave animal.
> 
> TPBMs favourite animal is a ____?


Deja vu? I feel like I've said this before...?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Cheetah without a doubt.

TPBM isn’t afraid of snakes.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Ive never seen a snake before but I would love to see one and hold it! There are no snakes in my county.

TPBM has a pet that is slightly bonkers.


----------



## Madelyn L.

True. My dog is a lunatic lol.

TPBM has an aquarium.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

No, but when I was little we had a good size fish tank with a couple goldfish.

TPBM knows what a Xoloitzcuintli is


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Not too sure but I do know there is a breed of dog called a Xolo. Is Xoloitcuintli the full name?

TPBM has a pet that is 10 years or older.




Madelyn L. said:


> True. My dog is a lunatic lol.



I hear ya! My dog is also a complete lunatic!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> Not too sure but I do know there is a breed of dog called a Xolo. Is Xoloitcuintli the full name?



Yes it is the full name


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, never had a pet live to that age. The oldest was probably our cat, roughly six years of age before she went out hunting and never returned.

Tpbm has swapped pfps on this forum more than once?


----------



## Madelyn L.

True. I’ve changed it about 10 times haha

TPBM prefers showers over baths


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True nothing better than a hot shower.

TPBM prefers hot showers/baths over cold.


----------



## Madelyn L.

True. I hate cold showers. 

TPBM has a relative that is more than 100 years old


----------



## Catlyn

Nope!

Tpbm is of mixed ethnicity/nationality?


----------



## BunBun71

True,

TPBM has a iphone 12


----------



## Catlyn

Nooo, i can't use ANY iphone, my friend poked fun at me for being helpless with hers, i only had to check one simple thing and i'd gotten lost in the phone....

Tpbm uses the metric system and kilograms?


----------



## Madelyn L.

False, the us uses the customary system (feet, inches, etc.)

TPBM has an oak tree in their yard


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. Maple, with creeping vines growing on the base.

TPBM used to climb trees as a kid.


----------



## BunBun71

True. I am not that old right now. I still clim a bit. Lol

TPBM has played volleyball before.


----------



## Madelyn L.

True. I’m playing with a team now

Tpbm went to UGA, a college


----------



## BunBun71

False,
TPBM has 5 brothers


----------



## Madelyn L.

False, I have one. 

Tpbm plays more than five sports


----------



## BunBun71

False,

TPBm has a cat that is black and white


----------



## Catlyn

False, but we used to have one like that, she moulted to brown as well...

Tpbm lives somewhere _______(descriptional words)?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Large, we have a couple acres of land.

TPBM has a field on their property.


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah? Our cottage is on a pretty sizeable patch of land for our local standards...


TPBM has dried grass for their rabbit/s or plans to? I just harvested my first batch of dried grass today and my room smells so nice.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. I want to but our grass/whole freakin property is pooped and peed on by our dogs...

TPBM loves the Pirates of the Carribbean movies.


----------



## Imogen Glass

false. If I’m honest I don’t remember what happens  I think I was too young when I watched them! 
TPBM loves tortoises!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True, but I love literally every animal.

TPBM got their rabbit from a breeder.


----------



## BunBun71

False,

TPBM has a.....aaaa a birthday today.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. I have to wait till the 31st of December!

TPBM lives in the Southern hemisphere.


----------



## BunBun71

No, we do not.

TPBM lives on a busy road.


----------



## Madelyn L.

False. Our road is hardly ever used except my family and a few of my relatives. 

Tpbm has a three story house


----------



## BunBun71

False, I always wanted one,

TPBM has gone to china before


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False, but it would be fun to go and see the wildlife there.

TPBM has never broken a bone


----------



## BunBun71

True,

TPBM has a one story house


----------



## Madelyn L.

False. I have a two story. 

Tpbm_____?


----------



## BunBun71

has a dog, No I do not have a dog.

TPBM_______?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Owns a retired race horse, true

TPBM doesn’t think they could ever eat goat meat.


----------



## BunBun71

True, Do you?

TPBM had a frog for a pet when they were little


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

BunBun71 said:


> True, Do you?


No I could never eat goat meat because we have a couple milk goats.


BunBun71 said:


> TPBM had a frog for a pet when they were little


I attempted a couple time, but always ended up releasing it in the end ( I only tried with frogs we caught from our yard )


----------



## BunBun71

Tpbm has broken there hip before.


----------



## BunbunBannana

BunBun71 said:


> Tpbm has broken there hip before.


nope, thank god! TPBM is a vegatarian/vegan


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Oh so not true--I am a Steakatarian, ribeyes beware. Actually, we only eat red meat rarely and chicken is our go to normally. TPBM has had multiple animals.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True we have 2 horses, 3 goats, 2 dogs, 4 cats, 28 chickens, 5 ducks, 3 turkeys, and a rabbit.

TPBM has three different species of animals.


----------



## Madelyn L.

False. I only have two different species of pets. 

Tpbm has four brothers


----------



## BunBun71

True,

TPBM has two sisters


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Yep, kind of. I have no fully biological sisters but five bonus sisters - as we call it in my family. 

The person below me... can drive?


----------



## Catlyn

I can ride a bike. Pretty sure i know how to drive on a scooter too. Haven't done that since 9th grade P.E, also dunno how to use those wolt electric ones that have been popping up here. I am no good with those electric balance automover thingies that were hot a few years back either. I can drive a car in the middle of nowhere (on a proper road, still) though i managed to almost get engine fail when switching gears... Can't wait to properly go get my liscense...

tpbm has bonded(noun or verb, either's fine) rabbits?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Zero, but I want to get Dune a bond mate someday.

TPBM has two dogs


----------



## BunbunBannana

nope somday...
TPBM HATES chickens


----------



## Catlyn

I do not. They are a bit mouthy sometimes and i've seen yellow tiny irky bugs on some of them, didn't like that. I hear they're not littertrainable, so i could not have one indoors.
But they're pretty and have their own fun character!

Tpbm thinks about _____?


----------



## BunbunBannana

Catlyn said:


> I do not. They are a bit mouthy sometimes and i've seen yellow tiny irky bugs on some of them, didn't like that. I hear they're not littertrainable, so i could not have one indoors.
> But they're pretty and have their own fun character!
> 
> Tpbm thinks about _____?


bunnies. The 2 i plan on getting! Cant stop
TPBM has a rabbit rescue


----------



## Catlyn

Nein. NO rescues have ANY rabbits avaliable here, especially when i'm actually thinking of taking a rabbit. The closest we can get is rehomees. My white pfp boy, Lümi, was a rehomed one, taken from a family that loved him but didn't want their dog bullying him.

Tpbm sees dreams about _____?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Bunnies. Always my bunnies or baby bunnies or tons of bunnies swarmed together. Sometimes they turn into nightmares...

TPBM loves learning new things. (Anything but math for me)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True, and I totally agree math is evil.

TPBM favorite class is science.


----------



## Catlyn

Ehhh? I wasn't asleep during school but we never had "science" class. We had biology, chemistry, physics, human study, but never "science". The closest and most dangerous we'd gotten with it was that at our last chemistry lesson, the teacher let us create a mini amount of "boom gas" and light it up. It was fun.
Also, math is THE bane of my existence. Seems we have a little bundle of math-avoiders here.
Tpbm has never thought of ______ ?


----------



## BunBun71

TPBM is to old for basketball


----------



## ArtistChibi

BunBun71 said:


> TPBM is to old for basketball


I'm too old for a lot of things. Like merry-go-rounds and ponies.

TPBM has played _____?


----------



## Catlyn

Games that don't really exist. We would make our own rules and little worlds and play games within those boundaries. Still, they wouldn't have a real name or coherent way to play.

Tpbm has never thought of _____ ?


----------



## BunbunBannana

road trips! NO WAY!
TPBM is a Lennon the bunny fan!


----------



## BunBun71

True, love it

TPBM has seen 101 rabbits before


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, is it a movie?

TPBM what is your favorite book series?


----------



## BunBun71

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Nope, is it a movie?
> 
> TPBM what is your favorite book series?


No, It is not


----------



## Mac189

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Nope, is it a movie?
> 
> TPBM what is your favorite book series?


How could I ever choose!? I think the series I frequently loop back to is probably the Sight by David Clement-Davies or Gregor the Overlander by Suzanne Collins, or best of all the Monstromologist by Rick Yancy!

TPBM what is your favorite book series (great question, ought to be asked again!)


----------



## BunBun71

Probably... The boxcar children by Gertrude Chandler Warner. 

Or the moody's.

TPBm has watched road runner cartoon


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Who hasn’t!!

TPBM got their rabbit from a shelter.


----------



## Catlyn

Nooo. Far from it. Our shelters house rabbits so rarely, maybe twice a year at best, it is nearly impossible to find them there. Which i guess may be a good thing but then again maybe not in some other aspects. Musti was a breeder's, Lümi was a rehomee, Storm is also a breeder's.
Tpbm's favourite song is ?


----------



## BunBun71

Fight song by Rachel Platten.

TPBM what was there favorite thing you ever did


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

We went to Columbus and did a lot of fun things. That was probably my favorite.

TPBM watches animal documentaries for fun.


----------



## BunBun71

False, Maybe a few times.

TPBM has just joined this form


----------



## BunBun71




----------



## BunBun71

Look.... We are on page 99 of this game!!!!!!!


----------



## BunBun71

Yeah CrazyChickenGirl, It is a wow.


----------



## Catlyn

No, i've been on this forum for a pretty long time.

Tpbm has ceramic tiles for their floofers?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

No, but I would like to someday.

TPBM owns multiple rabbits


----------



## BunBun71

False,

TPBM what grade were you in last time


----------



## Catlyn

What sort of grade?


----------



## BunBun71

School


----------



## Catlyn

Well, i am in vocational school- it would technically be year 11.

TPBM's most-confused-by abbrevation is _______ ?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

IDK is in my opinion the confusing one.

TPBM has made s’mores this year


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

nope! I had them when I went to camp out of london when I was younger - not a fan of them. But i hate marshmallows and digestive biscuits so s'mores is definitely not for me. 

TPBM lives in the countryside


----------



## BunBun71

False,

TPBM has to go to town 3 days a week in the summer


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

True. Ug! Hate going out in the summer when it’s hot but we always seem to run out of things snd end up going to town to stock up 2-3 times a week. I like living in the country but it can sure be inconvenient.
TPBM likes to do crafts


----------



## BunBun71

True and false,

TPBM has linseed to fight song music by Rachel platten


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True

TPBM loves Sloppy Joe


----------



## BunBun71

It depends. 

TPBM had tacos for dinner


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> TPBM loves Sloppy Joe


What's Sloppy Joe?




BunBun71 said:


> TPBM had tacos for dinner


Nope. We had cake.  When we have no or little food left my sister makes something sweet for dinner.

TPBM has a baby living in their household.


----------



## BunBun71

False, Inless you mean a pet baby.

BTY a sloppy Joe is a bun with meat. 


TPBM has had chicken cassadea. I did not spell that right but it is something close


----------



## BunBun71

Not a real bunny. A bun


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

BunBun71 said:


> BTY a sloppy Joe is a bun with meat.


So a burger...? Is it just meat and bread or something else as well?




BunBun71 said:


> TPBM has had chicken cassadea. I did not spell that right but it is something close


True. 

TPBM calls it *candy floss *not fairy floss.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> What's Sloppy Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. We had cake.  When we have no or little food left my sister makes something sweet for dinner.
> 
> TPBM has a baby living in their household.


As @BunBun71 said it is a it is pretty much a ground beef sandwich, but my mom makes it with brown sugar and ketchup it may sound gross, but it is one of my favorite meals.

I don’t even know what candy floss is.

TPBM knows what a King Cheetah is.


----------



## BunBun71

False.

Big news. We have reached 100 of this page. 

TPBM has had chines food


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> As @BunBun71 said it is a it is pretty much a ground beef sandwich, but my mom makes it with brown sugar and ketchup it may sound gross, but it is one of my favorite meals.
> 
> I don’t even know what candy floss is.



That does sound disgusting... I hate tomato sauce anyway so it sounds extra disgusting. But each to their own and I've never tried it so I can't judge.
You don't know what candy floss is!?!? The pink fluffy stuff you eat at fairs and stuff pretty much made entirely of sugar....


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True. I love Chinese food!

TPBM likes Mexican food.


----------



## lilac

False, I don't like it.

TPBM likes summer more than winter.


----------



## lilac

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I don’t even know what candy floss is.



We call candy floss cotton candy here


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

lilac said:


> We call candy floss cotton candy here


Ooooh. I’d be crazy if I didn’t know what cotton candy was!!


----------



## BunBun71

lilac said:


> False, I don't like it.
> 
> TPBM likes summer more than winter.


TRUE.

TPBM has never owned a hen


----------



## Catlyn

Yep. I would like to try owning them one day.

Tpbm didn't know that ______ ?


----------



## peanutdabunny

A sloppy jo is long strands of meat that is super messy in some baraque tomato sauce. Its kind of good @LizzyMayHarvey 
Tpbm has a orange coated rabbit


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, Dune’s coat is sandy with black stripes

TPBM has been attacked by a rooster


----------



## BunBun71

FALSE,

TPBM has no idea what leghorn is


----------



## peanutdabunny

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Dune’s coat is sandy with black stripes


Sandy isnt a color? Maybe a cream?? harlquin or the ej gene??
And true whats a leghorn
Tpbm has a rabbit that has a white ring around there eye


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

Chicken nerd here.  A leghorn is breed of chicken!!!


----------



## BunBun71

You have to say the person below me


----------



## BunBun71

Or no-one can go


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

peanutdabunny said:


> Sandy isnt a color? Maybe a cream?? harlquin or the ej gene??
> And true whats a leghorn
> Tpbm has a rabbit that has a white ring around there eye


Sorry I’m not good with colors
This is a picture of Dune


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

BunBun71 said:


> You have to say the person below me


Me? I don't know how to play this game...


----------



## BunBun71

a leghorn is a kind of chicken


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

I just said that


----------



## Catlyn

peanutdabunny said:


> Sandy isnt a color? Maybe a cream?? harlquin or the ej gene??
> And true whats a leghorn
> Tpbm has a rabbit that has a white ring around there eye


Absolutely false. None of my boys have had white eye rings. Lümi did have black ones on a mostly white coat though, if the reverse counts. They have all been broken patterned boys with black&white whiskers/moustache tho.

Tpbm's bun's whiskers/coat are also multicoloured?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True

TPBM has a Miniature Pincer


----------



## lilac

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Sorry I’m not good with colors
> This is a picture of Dune



I'm not too good with colors either but I think Dune looks like a harlequin.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

lilac said:


> I'm not too good with colors either but I think Dune looks like a harlequin.


Huh, thanks


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Let's try to keep this thread for the game to keep it going 




CrazyChickenGirl said:


> True
> 
> TPBM has a Miniature Pincer


I don't have a Miniature Pinscher but I have a German Shepherd and a Chow Chow lol

TPBM is over sixteen years of age


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. 15 years old. I'm turning 16 in December though! 

TPBM has or knows someone who has a wild animal as a pet. I know people with pet possums and ferrets which you can only have with a licence here and when I was a baby my parents tried to raise a baby possum but it didn't make it.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True, my uncle has a pigeon.

TPBM has been to NY state


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. Ive never been to the USA. I don't really plan in going either. I think I'd rather go to Aussie.

TPBM has been 'down under' to either Australia or New Zealand.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. Never been outside the US and Niagara Falls in Canada doesn't count.

TPBM has turned an unused storage bin into a hay box for next to their bunny's litter box.


----------



## Mac189

ArtistChibi said:


> Nope. Never been outside the US and Niagara Falls in Canada doesn't count.
> 
> TPBM has turned an unused storage bin into a hay box for next to their bunny's litter box.


That's a pretty good idea! I use a cleaned-out terra-cotta flower pot as an extra hay bin for the bunnies to steal from! It's functional, cute, and best of all, free!

TPBM is interested in adding more varieties of foraged plants to their rabbit's diet


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Yes! I would love to have a rabbit specific garden with lots of different greens and vegies. Im hoping to get it sorted out in spring or summer. Now they are having grass, lots of apple tree branches, and some bits and bobs from the 'human' garden.

TPBM wishes they had more money to spend on their bun!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

TRUE, my bunny and I would love to foster some.

TPBM has pet a deer


----------



## Nancy McClelland

A sloppy joe is burger cooked in a sauce and stirred so it is loose, with the sauce as a sort of binder--the sauce is kind of a combination of tomato sauce and barbeque sauce--then scooped onto a bun but it is not a very neat meal, but tasty. Question: is Crazychicken girl mean the chicken is crazy or the girl?



TPBM has been here like us for more than a decade.
























































































































question: Crazy


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nancy McClelland said:


> A sloppy joe is burger cooked in a sauce and stirred so it is loose, with the sauce as a sort of binder--the sauce is kind of a combination of tomato sauce and barbeque sauce--then scooped onto a bun but it is not a very neat meal, but tasty. Question: is Crazychicken girl mean the chicken is crazy or the girl?


Girl is crazy about chickens. Thus the reason we have 27.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> TPBM has pet a deer


True. One of the wildlife parks has deer that you can pet and the farm/petting zoo that I volunteer at is supposed to get some deer in a few weeks.

TPBM has never seen snow.


----------



## Catlyn

False. We had snow here from december to february. In recent years, the snow has shifted to january-march and has reduced in its volume quite massively.

Tpbm has a stompy rabbit.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, Dune is VERY affectionate.

TPBM has a rabbit who loves to lick


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True. Alice will lick me for ages and she sometimes gives me kisses on my face which is super tickly.

TPBM has a pet cat.


----------



## Catlyn

No, but my sister just got one.


Tpbm has a diggy rabbit?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup.

TPBM has WAY too many pictures of their rabbit.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Who doesn't tho?

TPBM likes very modern houses


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. Well I don't hate modern houses but I LOVE old houses. We live in a 100 year old house and the character is amazing. We have been doing renovations (for ten years) and have tried to leave all the old bits but painted everything white with black trim. It looks awesome and I really love our high ceilings and fire place.

TPBM has had a bunny pass away.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, and I hope that I won’t any time soon.

TPBM list your favorite animal


----------



## ArtistChibi

My favorite animal is the thylacine (AKA Tasmanian Tiger or marsupial wolf). Such a fascinating creature of the past. The last known thylacine alive was nicknamed Benjamin at the Hobart Zoo in the early 1900s. The thylacine was finally declared extinct in the 1980s. With their backwards pouch and jaw so wide, it looks almost as if it could open to a full 90 degrees.
But if we're talking currently alive animals, I'd say sharks, rabbits, cats, wolves, owls....I just like animals in general. They're amazing.

TPBM has watched the TV series drama, Heroes.

Here's a picture of the one nicknamed Benjamin.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

ArtistChibi said:


> My favorite animal is the thylacine (AKA Tasmanian Tiger or marsupial wolf). Such a fascinating creature of the past. The last known thylacine alive was nicknamed Benjamin at the Hobart Zoo in the early 1900s. The thylacine was finally declared extinct in the 1980s. With their backwards pouch and jaw so wide, it looks almost as if it could open to a full 90 degrees.
> But if we're talking currently alive animals, I'd say sharks, rabbits, cats, wolves, owls....I just like animals in general. They're amazing.
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the one nicknamed Benjamin.
> View attachment 55819


I’ve heard of them they are pretty awesome. It’s to bad they aren’t alive today, they would be pretty awesome to see in zoos today.

Oh, and false I can’t think of any.

TPBM has a mixed breed dog


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4

Yep! I have so many pictures of my bunnies. Our storage is completely full...

TPMB has a free-roam bunny.


----------



## Catlyn

Mariam+Theo said:


> Who doesn't tho?
> 
> TPBM likes very modern houses


I don't. Although i do have some from moments i think are especially remarkable, somehow we have struggled with finding clean pics when came time to get one on a stone.


FlopsyBunnies4 said:


> Yep! I have so many pictures of my bunnies. Our storage is completely full...
> 
> TPMB has a free-roam bunny.


Storm's partially freeroam. We have, in the end, decided against letting him freeroam at night since he indeed moves around more during the morning/evening/whenever if he doesn't have too much extra space at night. His enclosure is big enough for me not to be worrying about his lack of nighttime excersise though, as he will indeed make a ruckus with his zoomies.(he will, either way, but the rest of my floor isn't that slip-proof for binkies-wouldn't want him getting hurt and possibly get a joint abcess- and carpets are just a pain)

Tpbm never knew that _______ ?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True that--my main pic on my phone is our avatar pic of "Sleeping Nikki". TPBM can ride a horse bareback--sans saddle and only using a halter (learned from my uncles several decades back.)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yes, I rode our retired race horse bareback quite a bit recentry.

TPBM has ridden a retired race horse


----------



## Bunnyman61

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I’ve heard of them they are pretty awesome. It’s to bad they aren’t alive today, they would be pretty awesome to see in zoos today.
> 
> Oh, and false I can’t think of any.
> 
> TPBM has a mixed breed dog



It is believed by quite a few people that the thylacine species is stil extant, in very very small numbers, in the largely uninhabited southern half of Tasmania.


----------



## Bunnyman61

ArtistChibi said:


> My favorite animal is the thylacine (AKA Tasmanian Tiger or marsupial wolf). Such a fascinating creature of the past. The last known thylacine alive was nicknamed Benjamin at the Hobart Zoo in the early 1900s. The thylacine was finally declared extinct in the 1980s. With their backwards pouch and jaw so wide, it looks almost as if it could open to a full 90 degrees.
> But if we're talking currently alive animals, I'd say sharks, rabbits, cats, wolves, owls....I just like animals in general. They're amazing.
> 
> TPBM has watched the TV series drama, Heroes.
> 
> Here's a picture of the one nicknamed Benjamin.
> View attachment 55819



Videos from the Hobart Zoo in the 1930's:


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Yes, I rode our retired race horse bareback quite a bit recentry.
> 
> TPBM has ridden a retired race horse


Sort of. I once went on a horse trek that had retired trotters that pull the little buggys in races. They were Standardbreds not Thoroughbreds.

TPBM loves horses.


----------



## Catlyn

More on the false side. I have nothing against them, but from what i know, they can be quite loud, take tremendous amount of space, heaps of care and are also one of the most expensive pets to keep around. Their dung is unpleasant enough ( we get SO much dung roadkill from riders who don't bother pushing their rides' dumps off the road) and i cannot imagine them ever creating a strong bond like any other smaller pet would.

TPBM is looking for a bondmate?


----------



## ArtistChibi

Catlyn said:


> More on the false side. I have nothing against them, but from what i know, they can be quite loud, take tremendous amount of space, heaps of care and are also one of the most expensive pets to keep around. Their dung is unpleasant enough ( we get SO much dung roadkill from riders who don't bother pushing their rides' dumps off the road) and i cannot imagine them ever creating a strong bond like any other smaller pet would.
> 
> TPBM is looking for a bondmate?


Horses are fairly intelligent, and they do require a lot of care, like rabbits. Yes, they are more expensive than rabbits, but bonding with them and caring for them are not so different from rabbits.

Also, no. Xiao Wu and Shen are bonded. Don't need a third.

TPBM has gone foraging for foods their bunny can eat.


----------



## Catlyn

Of course! All types of hay/grass that grow around here (orchard, timothy, meaow hay, some other which i don't know what they're called), found some wild mint underneath a pine tree, that place is a mosquito nest, i tell you. Dandelion leaves, blossoms have already bloomed, and something really edible which goes by the name of _Aegopodium podagraria_ L(wild masterwort?). We call it ''naat'' . He has also stolen from me this plant _Rumex acetosa_, (after googling, it's apparently garden sorrel) we call it ''hapuoblikas'', some clover and that other sorrel, is it redwood sorrel(yes, it is)? We call it ''jänesekapsas'' I've also brought home wild blueberries and blackberry leaves once. I plan on going around and gathering some variety of edible branches since Storm isn't taking willow, and the only other option is currently apple tree.
It may seem like a lot, but it is all seasonal and the selection avaliable at once is kinda spare, so not that big of a deal, but yes.I do go picking wild stuff for him if i can.

TPBM has none to little problem with long texts and/or complicated/long sentences?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

FALSE, I have always found messages and texts to be so much more vague than talking face to face ( just my opinion I’m just not a texting kind of person ).

TPBM owns a horse


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. It has always been a dream of mine but way way way to expensive and we don't have the space. Maybe when I'm an adult and hopefully live on a bit of land I'll get a horse.

TPBM works with animals or children or both...


----------



## Catlyn

As anything remotely like actual work, no. Pet owning is quite a bit though, so also yes. Never worked with kids, am not planning on doing so either.

Tpbm _________ ?


----------



## ArtistChibi

Has gone bonkers over the new Godzilla Anime that came out earlier this year. And also got all 7 Tremors movies. Now I'm playing Minecraft of the switch and eating peanut butter with honey on crackers. Yum!

TPBM has ________?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

2 smelly dogs/methane generators. TPBM is cooking ___________ today.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nothing, Dad is grilling burgers.

TPBM had a busy Father’s Day


----------



## Catlyn

Fathers' day? Isn't it in october?

Tpbm is having mosquito issues?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Catlyn said:


> Fathers' day? Isn't it in october?


It is in June here.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> It is in June here.


I'm shocked! It never occurred to me that Father's Day wasn't on the same days around the world. We have Father's Day in October here in New Zealand. When's Mother's Day for you?



Catlyn said:


> Fathers' day? Isn't it in october?
> 
> Tpbm is having mosquito issues?



Thankfully not! But when I was little we went to Vanuatu and the mozzies there were horrendous! So I feel your pain.

TPBM lives in a 'tropical' region.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> I'm shocked! It never occurred to me that Father's Day wasn't on the same days around the world. We have Father's Day in October here in New Zealand. When's Mother's Day for you?


Mother’s Day is May 8th here


----------



## Catlyn

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> I'm shocked! It never occurred to me that Father's Day wasn't on the same days around the world. We have Father's Day in October here in New Zealand. When's Mother's Day for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully not! But when I was little we went to Vanuatu and the mozzies there were horrendous! So I feel your pain.
> 
> TPBM lives in a 'tropical' region.


Nope. I live in what's called the "mixed forest region" or "sub-tundra" region, whatever they're called. But considering the recent blazing summers of 33+ degrees and measly winters of -6 i really don't think so anymore. 

Tpbm has more than one bun, or is planning on getting an extra.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I don’t know I’ve been contemplating getting another SOMEDAY, but I’m not sure yet. So you I don’t know false maybe?

TPBM had read “Racing in the Rain”


----------



## Catlyn

No, but it sounds intriguing.

Tpbm has never ever _______?


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o

True¡ 

The person bellow me wants a dog


----------



## WhiteBunnyEcho

True, but i do own one already lol

The person below me is a slave (not owner) to their bunny LOL


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o

True Raven is the queen


----------



## Catlyn

Aww she's adorable! What's your TPBM statement?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

The person 2 above me is forgetful. The person below me likes to fish and hike.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

TRUE!!

TPBM loves to camp


----------



## Catlyn

Yes, but i seldom have the chance to do so. And no, Storm isn't the main reason or point of worry here.

Tpbm has never ever understood _____?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

How some people can live without any pets! 
Thankfully I have been able to grow up with animals and I cannot imagine life without them.

TPBM has an animal loving parent/s.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Definitely 

TPBM has a mix breed dog


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True. She is a shaggy rescue mutt that we all love to bits.

TPBM has a small house.


----------



## WhiteBunnyEcho

False 

TPBM prefers winter to Summer


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. I love love love summer and being able to go outside without having to bundle up. We are only just through the first month of winter here in NZ and I am already sick of being constantly cold. It does snow in NZ but not exactly where I am so there is no fun from winter either.

TPBM lives in a house with 5 or more people.


----------



## ilikerabbits

True. 5 humans. But really about 35 if you count all the animals, they own the place.
TPBM has a cat


----------



## Catlyn

Nein. Heavily allergic to them, otherwise would've had one household cat.

Tpbm is getting their bun a bondmate soon? Storm will be getting his tomorrow!


----------



## ArtistChibi

False. I already got Shen a bondmate. The little diva. lol

TPBM has the nightmare of shedded fur everywhere from their cat/dog/bunny.


----------



## ilikerabbits

True, if you count a nightmare as a reality. I have two very fluffy rex buns that are currently shedding. Just from stroking them I get a new fur coat.
TPBM is here on a laptop


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False, I’m on a phone.

TPBM thinks books are better than movies


----------



## AVIE

Books are always better than movies. Your own imagination creates the pictures when you read and that will always be richer than the images created by a director who can't share your own visions, images, perspectives, opinions, fantasies, likes and dislikes.
TPBM read Watership Down and created a magical imagery that fights with the film version....?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope, only 4 of us unless you count the Great danes, except they are bigger than most people--85 and 90 kilos and 2 meters tall. The Person Below Below me likes to cross country ski.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

2 replies before I got mine in--did like the book best! TPBM likes to cross country ski.


----------



## Catlyn

Never tried it so can't really say. Regular skiing is nice. School p.e skiing was just a nightmare. Some years ago I took a wrong turn and got lost in the ski hills, nobody even knew i was gone.

Tpbm's favourite non-food-item is ?


----------



## Preitler

Hm, ignoring the more common things like shower or microwave, that would be my every day carry knive, a simple, inexpensive fixed blade Morakniv. Such a versatile tool, always on me. Sheath needed a little trimming and a modification after a year, (fabric loop), otherwise pretty much the best compromise between sturdiness and size I came across.

Tpbm likes Heavy Metal (I got rather recently into that  )


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM list an odd thing that you are good at ( for example I am good at catching chickens due to the fact that we have 30)


----------



## ilikerabbits

Chasing a dog. Jupiter loves to steal things so I often have to corner him to take it away, not exactly easy but I am now a pro , a lot of practice 
TPBM knows what a breed of bird a Fischer is


----------



## Catlyn

I've heard of them, but i cannot picture them in my imagination....

Tpbm now has _______ ?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Turkeys!

TPBM has been to a horse camp before


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Does my Uncles' ranch count--where I learned to ride bareback 6 decades ago. We used to roundup mustangs, get to know them and then break them for riding. TPBM has been scuba diving.


----------



## Catlyn

No, but i would like to try it eventually.

Tpbm never knew that _____?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

How willing female pigs were to adopt piglets.

TPBM has pigs


----------



## Catlyn

False. My dad's uncle had them when dad was young.

Tpbm has more than ____ ?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

I have more than two pets... - sorry, i'm boring and can't think of anything else 

TPBM doesn't like people who ____?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Say it’s just an animal.

TPBM is obsessed with animals


----------



## Catlyn

No. I like animals a lot and they're very close to my heart, but what i define as "obsession," no. I would never have every single part of my house, posessions and life revolving around animals.
Still, whenever i see a spectacular animal, or like an adorable figurine of them, i like to point it out, even if i wouldn't buy it. I love sharing fun facts about them. 
And yes, my room is 75% occupied with my sir's and lady's enclosures, leaving the rest to a reasonably big table, bunk bed, a little cabinet unit and a now-narrow walkway. I am surrounded by the ones i love the most.

Tpbm has/had bonding struggles in any shape way or form, direct or indirect? If yes, how exactly?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

My two would fight over food. Fur flying, buns growling, all over a homemade treat (i'm a great bunny chef ). I ended up feeding them seperately.

TPBM is waiting for a series to come out


----------



## Catlyn

Not a series but a sequel. Some shows that i like are getting second and third seasons soon, i'm eagerly waiting.

Tpbm has reorganized their _____ because of/for _____?


----------



## odyssey~

yup, reoraganized my house for my rabbit to have a safe place, lol

tpbm enjoys cooking!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

DEFINITELY!!

TPBM has been there when one of their animals gave birth.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes--my Doberman had nine puppies. The person below likes sandwiches.


----------



## odyssey~

depends on what's in it

tpbm plays guitar


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Nope, but one of my brothers does.

TPBM plays the piano.


----------



## ArtistChibi

I dabbled but never actually played.

TPBM has made an Instagram for their bunnies.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM has never broken a bone


----------



## Binky_Bugs

Hi! And nope :/ seems cool though. Besides….breaking your bone….um
Tpbm likes plants


----------



## SherlocktheBun

True! I love plants!!
The person below me prefers dogs to cats


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Big dogs--our small one is 176 pounds. TPBM likes to cook


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I LOVE COOKING!!!!!

TPBM loves to watch birds at a bird feeder


----------



## odyssey~

yup! it's so cool!

tpbm wants a hamster


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

I want every animal. But we aren't allowed to import hamsters into NZ so it would never happen anyway. I have actually never seen a hamster before. XD

TPBM likes to travel.


----------



## odyssey~

meh, not really. i like my own bed more than hotels XD
(but if it's great wolf lodge then i'll go lol!)

tpbm has a brother


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True

TPBM has more than one cat


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

False. We did at one point but she got hit by a car and now we have one.

TPBM has more than 5 pets.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True--8 birds, 3 fish, 2 dogs, and 2 rabbits. We also have 2 humming bird feeders outside our grandson's bedroom he just loves. TPBM likes to go backpacking ( did the Pacific Crest Trail 4 decades ago)


----------



## Martha2000

Oceanie said:


> False. I don't really watch shows much anymore tbh.
> The person below me likes cetaceans (whales, dolphins, porpoises).


True!!
The person below me has guinea pigs


----------



## Martha2000

Nancy McClelland said:


> True--8 birds, 3 fish, 2 dogs, and 2 rabbits. We also have 2 humming bird feeders outside our grandson's bedroom he just loves. TPBM likes to go backpacking ( did the Pacific Crest Trail 4 decades ago)


True!

TPBM has got guinea pigs


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I did when I was little and my sister wants some now to.

TPBM has ten animals or more


----------



## PikaPika

kind of, 3 fish tanks and two birds (parrotlets)

TPBM loves Pitbulls


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Yes! I think they are the cutest little sweeties. Stuff about them being an 'aggressive' breed is a load of rubbish. It's the owners that train them to be that way but they are as sweet or sweeter then other dogs. 

TPBM has over 15 pets.


----------



## PikaPika

Like i said above, kind of. 2 Parrotlets and 3 fish tanks (with 30+ fish(es) )


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> Yes! I think they are the cutest little sweeties. Stuff about them being an 'aggressive' breed is a load of rubbish. It's the owners that train them to be that way but they are as sweet or sweeter then other dogs.
> 
> TPBM has over 15 pets.


True we have 53

TPBM thinks there’s no such thing as to many pets as long as you can safely care for them all


----------



## PikaPika

kind of, if your pets are taking up 80% + of your house, that's to much.

TPBM likes horses


----------



## ilikerabbits

True. (three of the ~30 animals are horses )
TPBM likes watching bunnies eat


----------



## PikaPika

Um, yes!

TPBM has a doggo (if so, PICS!


----------



## Catlyn

Nope and nope. Used to have two until a little less than ten years ago. Mystically disappeared and never returned.

Tpbm's first pet was ______ ?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

A couple chickens. We’ve had them since I was born so naturally when I was old enough I got to name one and it was mine.

TPBM has bird feeders up


----------



## Funny Bunny Bevy TV

ilikerabbits said:


> True. 5 humans. But really about 35 if you count all the animals, they own the place.
> TPBM has a cat



that’s about how many rabbits we have in the back yard (35)


----------



## odyssey~

nope

tpbm likes minecraft!


----------



## PikaPika

Never played it and am not really into it

TPBM, what's your fave pastry?


----------



## Catlyn

Uhhh... Do chocolate fondants, tiramisus or creme brulees count?
Oh wait, pastry. Then it would be what our locals like to call "bread of moscow", essentially a rectangular piece of dough is filled with semolina/curd cream and then two opposing sides are folded on top like sleeves. Absolutely delicious.

Tpbm has pulled all-nighters for reasons other than school?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Never, unless you mean till like 12:00am then I’ve done it for New Years if that counts.

TPBM loves to read


----------



## Nancy McClelland

For more than 6 decades--usually 3 books a week. TPBM likes to Bar-b-que.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

I myself am not a great barbecuer but like all NZ father's my dad's pretty handy on the barbie and cooks up some super yum sausages and steaks.

TPBM is a bit (or a lot) creative.


----------



## odyssey~

musically creative, yes, otherwise no lol

tpbm likes apples>oranges


----------



## PikaPika

Allergic to apples, and oranges are too sweet

TPBM has a hamster


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False 

TPBM list your favorite kind of fruit


----------



## PikaPika

eeehh


avocado(?)
kiwi 
mango
(lol all of my birds, not mango, I don't have a bird named mango, I found a very cute Parrotlet named mango on pet finder, though)

TPBM name start with and A


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, start with a c. Parents had wanted to name me alice but had deciced against it. I would've kinda preferred that name but hey, i don't complain.
Tpbm knows/has an idea of why english people names have literal nouns like rain, hope, dj, etc?


----------



## PikaPika

no idea. English is the hardest language to learn, according to my old Spanish teacher.

TPBM has more than 10 pets


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup, 50 something I believe! I’m not gonna list them all because I’m not in the mood to type it all right now.

TPBM has drank unpasteurized milk


----------



## PikaPika

yep

tpbm has a cat


----------



## odyssey~

nope

tpbm is a minor


----------



## PikaPika

yeh, sadly

tpbm doesn't have a rabbit


----------



## odyssey~

false! ive got odyssey!

tpbm likes outdoors


----------



## PikaPika

Sort of lol

tpbm has an aquarium/fish tank


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, 3. before we were married, I had 8 (46 years ago). TPBM like to scuba dive.


----------



## PikaPika

never gone

tpbm likes popcorning (guinea pigs) better than binkies (wabbits)


----------



## odyssey~

no, but both are so cute! 

tpbm has an ikea doll bed for their bun!


----------



## PikaPika

i don't have a bunny... -_-

tpbm likes betta fish


----------



## Catlyn

Not really. I don't see the appeal in keeping fish but if anyone has them, sure, why not. 
tpbm, what appeal do you see in fish?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I don’t have any, but they are a little interesting and I love all the different colors and sizes.

TPBM is afraid of bees ( with or without logical reason )


----------



## odyssey~

yes im terrified lol

tpbm celebrates christmas


----------



## Catlyn

We do, but definetly not in such a scale that most other people do. It started off as a religious thing and tradition in other countries, but our christmas has absolutely none of that. Ours usually entails sitting in one table eating items like: boiled potatoes, meat jelly, blood sausages, boiled "sour" cabbage(hapukapsas), oven meat, salad, fruit juice, filled eggs, herring fillets. We'd usually be watching tv and talking about different things, and that's about it for us. I do have a friend who doesn't celebrate christmas at all because of their religion though, so all sorts of people out there.

What about tpbm?


----------



## PikaPika

yep, not how u do, though

tpbm hates praying mantises


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Nope. I think they actually look kinda cute! My younger brother had a pet one (very briefly) and it was pretty cool to feed it flies and watch it munch away at them. He then released it after a day.

TPBM knows what a Wētā is.


----------



## PikaPika

ehhh... Yes?

TPBM is sad Gabe the doggo died


----------



## Catlyn

I have no idea who Gabe the doggo is.
Enlighten me.

Tpbm: one thing you would never do, unrelated to pets?


----------



## PikaPika

uuuuuuuuuuu, wake up before 4:00 am

tpbm watches Dhar Mann


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

PikaPika said:


> ehhh... Yes?
> 
> TPBM is sad Gabe the doggo died



Not what I was thinking lol. This the the beast... Wētā - Wikipedia it's huge, and kinda freaky, but pretty cool.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

PikaPika said:


> uuuuuuuuuuu, wake up before 4:00 am
> 
> tpbm watches Dhar Mann


No idea what that even is XD.

TPBM had a pet bug when they were little.


----------



## Catlyn

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> Not what I was thinking lol. This the the beast... Wētā - Wikipedia it's huge, and kinda freaky, but pretty cool.


Crickets?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Yeah nah, maybe super size a cricket so they take up your whole hand.


----------



## Catlyn

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> No idea what that even is XD.
> 
> TPBM had a pet bug when they were little.


Nope.

Tpbm give me a random obscure word off the top of your head


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Rodney.....? 

TPBM what's your fave colour?


----------



## odyssey~

purple and grey, cant decide

tpbm has moved houses before


----------



## PikaPika

yep

tpbm what's your favorite ice cream?


----------



## Catlyn

Chocolate with caramel chunks!

Tpbm, another obscure word?


----------



## odyssey~

ummm fricot meaning a hearty filling stew (it's on my cousin's spelling bee lol)

Tpbm likes to paint


----------



## PikaPika

yep, pretty bad at it, though /:

tpbm likes to bike


----------



## odyssey~

meh not really but my parents make me go with them everyday for at least 5 miles -_-

TPBM is on another pet forum in addition to RO


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Yep - a dog forum 

TPBM lives near the beach


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. The nearest coastal beach is about 50km away. If i wanted to go to a random small lake, it would be 15km away.

Tpbm has been to ______? (An event)


----------



## odyssey~

umm no events since before covid so nothing?

TPBM whats your fav food?


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693

I'm sorry this is confusing but my buns favorite treat is chamomile or bannana

Favorite bunny toy?


----------



## odyssey~

hmmm for DIYs it's a cardboard box but for store bought it's willow balls stuffed with hay and herbs

TPBM what colour is your room painted?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope--they are cool and some get really big here, too. The Person Below Me celebrates Saturnalia.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

my answer was for 2 above when I started.


----------



## Catlyn

odyssey~ said:


> hmmm for DIYs it's a cardboard box but for store bought it's willow balls stuffed with hay and herbs
> 
> TPBM what colour is your room painted?


My room isn't painted. It's got very ugly walls because two siblings decided 15-12 years ago that they weren't given enough paper to scribble on, so the wallpaper is just... The ceiling used to be white but it's super old and full of bug corpses...


Nancy McClelland said:


> Nope--they are cool and some get really big here, too. The Person Below Me celebrates Saturnalia.


No idea what it is. Some planetary thing?

Tpbm, how old is your regular wall clock? Mine is about 10 years old and still nothing wrong with it, save for battery changes.


----------



## Critter girl

hi so we recently adopted a baby lion hair bunny and I was wondering if he can eat alfalfa alfalfa grass alfalfa hay and alfalfa pellets . So we’ve had four rabbits a different times and I haven’t litter box trained any of them but I want to train Leroy (our Lion hair bunny) and would like to know if you all have any tips on how to do this because I mean I do a little bit of research and I don’t have an actual litter pan so I use the cardboard box and then I thought it was paper shredding and I also then just put some of his poop in there so that he will go but if you guys have any ideas on how to do it please let me know.


----------



## Catlyn

Critter girl said:


> hi so we recently adopted a baby lion hair bunny and I was wondering if he can eat alfalfa alfalfa grass alfalfa hay and alfalfa pellets . So we’ve had four rabbits a different times and I haven’t litter box trained any of them but I want to train Leroy (our Lion hair bunny) and would like to know if you all have any tips on how to do this because I mean I do a little bit of research and I don’t have an actual litter pan so I use the cardboard box and then I thought it was paper shredding and I also then just put some of his poop in there so that he will go but if you guys have any ideas on how to do it please let me know.


Please stop asking questions repeatedly in every thread that has been recently updated. I've answered the part of rabbits' diet in another thread completely unrelated to your question, go have a look at it. Create a completely new post in one of the subforums and put all of your questions there. I understand being the new member and not understanding how the forum operates, but the interface isn't that hard to navigate and only some common sense is needed. If you're not sure on how to do that, contact the staff or moderators.


----------



## odyssey~

2 years old I think? 

TPBM what was your first pet?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Goldfish from a carnival--had him for more than 9 years and he was a large Comet. TPBM has never, ever --------


----------



## Catlyn

Been outside of my small, puny little country. No more than 300km drive across the longest road and the country's already over. I'm almost legally adult and never really seen a country that's not my own. Going across a nonexisting land border for 20 minutes for parents to go alco shopping two-three years back-that's not it. I used to be so envious of all the other classmates whose families could afford a trip to a foreign land, be it for financial reasons, some giveaways, prize wheel wins etc etc. Even some of the poorest people in our class had gone somewhere, all except for me. Idealistically speaking, we could've gone as well, but it wouldn't ever happen realistically. I was really looking forward to travelling abroad for practice in vocational programs, but then the virus thing happened. Well, some things just aren't meant to be.

Tpbm would, without a single shred of doubt, do something _____(adjective) like _____(verb)?


----------



## odyssey~

ummmm
do something weird like eating ketchup with nutella? lol it tastes good together haha

TPBM what's your favourite movie?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Jurassic Park without a doubt!! I have all five movies on CD, but I can’t pick a favorite one.

TPBM loves dinosaurs


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sure do. TPBM speaks more than one language


----------



## odyssey~

Yup! I'm fluent in English and Cantonese and I know a lot of French, Korean and Mandarin but I wouldn't call myself fluent XD

TPBM what's your favourite sport (to play)?


----------



## Catlyn

Wohoa that's a lot of languages! I'm also bilingual, fluent in estonian and english, i know and speak enough russin to get by, and some basic japanese. I'd like to learn some french though!
Fave sport would be.... nothing. I like canooing when i do have the chance, and i sometimes go biking. That's about it.

Tpbm, some things you would never do?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Go skydiving because I’m afraid of heights and eat puffer fish. Sorry, I don’t have any good ones.

TPBM isn’t allergic to anything


----------



## odyssey~

True!

TPBM likes to bake


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

True! I think mostly because I'm an absolute sweet tooth and if I want sugary-ness but we don't have treats then I can whip something up.

TPBM likes reading.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I LOVE to read!!

TPBM thinks books are better than movies


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Yes. Pretty much all the time but there has been one or two cases where I've enjoyed the movie better than the book.

TPBM has to/used to share a bedroom with one or more of their siblings.


----------



## PikaPika

Yeah, when i was, like, 3-6 i shared a room with my older brother

TPBM Know's who Kallmekris is


----------



## Catlyn

Not the slightest idea.

Tpbm, what's your most used social media platform?


----------



## odyssey~

None, since my parents don't allow me to use any. 

TPBM how tall are you?


----------



## Catlyn

I'm a full-grown little squirt of 1.57 haha. I wasn't blessed with height genes and neither were any of my closest relatives, so really not fazed by it. The amount of 'oh you're so short' comments are almost essential to recieve everytime i meet someone new. Yes, point out to me one more time how much of a midget i am compared to 80% of others near my age and still growing who are almost always 1.70 and up.

Tpbm, what about you?


----------



## odyssey~

I'm even shorter than you and I'm basically full grown so don't worry lol.
I'm 1.49m or 4' 11" - both my parents are average/over average height so I'm confused lol

TPBM dislikes shopping


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True, IT IS SOOO BORING!!

TPBM doesn’t like me to wear dresses ( I don’t except for sun dresses )


----------



## PikaPika

Ewww, no

TPBM share your fave pic of your pet


----------



## odyssey~

Hmmm, I can't decide but here's one of my past bird Bert. PikaPika you've probably seen this before on HH though.


TPBM how many pets have you had in total?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I’d say over 70 considering we have 50 something now. Currently we have 1 rabbit, 30 chickens, 5 ducks, 3 turkeys, 2 pigs, 3 goats, 2 horses, 2 dogs, 2 house cats, and 2 barn cats. We have had chickens for 13 years so that is why I say over 70.

TPBM knows what a wether is


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Is it a neutered male sheep? I volunteer at a petting zoo and they gave a couple there.

TPBM has an outdoor bun.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I don’t, they all live in my cool temperature finished basement, they go outside all the time to play though.
TPBM likes to read in their free time.


----------



## odyssey~

Yup!

TPBM has been on RO for longer than 1 year.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM is fairly new to RO


----------



## Catlyn

Not really.

Tpbm would never refuse ______ ?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Chocolate. Or a good book lol 
TPBM puts butter on almost anything they eat.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Not really, but if I do use butter then I really spread it thick. My dad says it's like cheese. XD My mum puts butter on pretty much everything though

TPBM is a bit of a slob and their room is always a mess. (I like to call mine an 'organised' mess)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup. It is always so frustrating when my parents move stuff around thinking they are helping me clean and ruin my organized mess.

TPBM isn’t afraid of bats. ( I honestly think they’re cute )


----------



## PikaPika

as long as they don't bite me, yeah there pretty cute.

TPBM has a horse (pics if you dooooooo)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup, we have 2

TPBM has cantered on a horse


----------



## PikaPika

No

TPBM likes Syrian hamsters (or teddy bear/panda bear) hamsters better than dwarfs or Chinese, or, a better question, TPBM understands what I'm saying lmao


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I like dwarf hamsters better lol and I understand what your saying. 
TPBM has owned a hamster (I have had two)


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Nope. We don't have hamsters in New Zealand but if we did then I would really want one.

TPBM has younger siblings.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM rabbit is 1yr or older


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I have two rabbits who are older then a year and ones going to be a year in September. 
TPBM favorite color is___?


----------



## Catlyn

Any midtone and darker blue, or cyan. Vibrant non-neon reds are equally favoured.

Tpbm's _____ is _______? (Noun/adjective)


----------



## odyssey~

Brother, Annoying 

TPBM what device are you using RO on usually?


----------



## Catlyn

My phone. I hadn't touched my laptop for nearly two months in a row before yesterday when dad wanted to update the paid internet security key on my pc. I should be getting busy on my pc soon enough, after i've found out whether the current duo hate, neutral, or love one another as roommates.

Tpbm visits RO _______? (How often?)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Very often 

TPBM what color is your rabbit


----------



## odyssey~

Black tortoise with white paws!

TPBM, what's your fav fast food chain?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Prolly Blue Coast Burrito! 
TPBM is new to the forum?


----------



## odyssey~

I've never heard of that before- must not be in Canada lol!
-
Yup!

TPBM has a lop bun


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

TWO!! Well, kind of one kind of picks if he is lop or not 

TPBM has a mixed breed


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I do. At least I’m pretty sure. Chia looks half Jersey Wooly, and has the build of one.

TPBM’s rabbit has an obsession with___?


----------



## odyssey~

Food! 

TPBM what's your fav yt channel/


----------



## Catlyn

Oof, that's a hard one. Almost any animation/art channel!

Tpbm has bonded buns at home/ has plans tk do so?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I have plans to bond my boys, but right now I’m working on getting them neutered.

TPBM has a Holland Lop or Holland Lop mix


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Nope, but I have a mini lop!

TPBM like blueberries more than strawberries!


----------



## Catlyn

I like all fruits and berries almost the same!

Tpbm has owned a wannabe-lop before?


----------



## odyssey~

Ummmm depends what you consider it but I'm pretty sure Odyssey is part lop, so yes?

TPBM's room is a mess


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Always 
TPBM is an introvert


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

No way! Extrovert 

TPBM talks to much


----------



## odyssey~

If it's about something I'm passionate about and with people I know well, then yes. Otherwise I'm basically anti-social IRL.

TPBM likes sushi


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Depends. If I'm around people I know well. Yeahhh. If I'm in like school and around people I don't know well I'm a little toooooo quiet.

oof that was a different page apparently i'm blind.

I have never had sushi!

TPBM is excited for back to school! (at least it's back to school here)


----------



## Catlyn

It's back to school for us over here too. I'm not the least excited to be resuming school. I'm not equipped with strong health and the viridae are making me even more crowd-conscious, i get physically sick to my stomach when i'm forced to be in extreme close proximity with more than 20 people. And we're tossed straight into the school kitchen for our last year of vocational...

Tpbm gets headaches when they try to read on their phone during a ride?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Yup. Also when I’m reading a paperback which is super annoying bc I love to read. 
TBPM has other pets beside their rabbit(s)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

30 chickens, 5 ducks, 2 turkeys, 2 pigs, 3 goats, 2 horses, 2 dogs, 2 house cats, and 2 barn cats. So ya, more than just my rabbits.

TPBM has more than one rabbit


----------



## odyssey~

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> .


insert username here? from HH? 
-
No

TPBM likes chocolate


----------



## PikaPika

odyssey~ said:


> insert username here? from HH? *Possibly!!*
> -
> No
> 
> TPBM likes chocolate


Not really, not like, a huge chunk of it at once. I like dark chocolate better

TPBM is LGBTQ+ (I am! I'm Pansexual)


----------



## Catlyn

dogwoodblossoms said:


> Yup. Also when I’m reading a paperback which is super annoying bc I love to read.
> TBPM has other pets beside their rabbit(s)


Oof, very relatable. I cannot do any reading in the car either, or in any moving object for that matter, about 5min in and i feel as if my skull is being crushed from the ears. Extremely disturbing.
Also, i have my in-bonding bunny duo only if i leave out field mice and other critters that come to visit.


----------



## Catlyn

PikaPika said:


> Not really, not like, a huge chunk of it at once. I like dark chocolate better
> 
> TPBM is LGBTQ+ (I am! I'm Pansexual)


Yeh ,i might be aro but defineltly ace. The amount of comments saying that "you haven't found the right one yet" are mildly infuriating now.

Tpbm knows what's HH? Is it some sort of forum or game?


----------



## PikaPika

Its Hamster Hideout Forum. Me and Odyssey~ are/were part of it

TPBM has a doggo


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Nope!

TPBM considers them self crazy.



odyssey~ said:


> insert username here? from HH?
> -
> No
> 
> TPBM likes chocolate


Yep, it's me! I was on here a long time ago and forgot about it.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup, especially when it comes to animals ( as in I’m a total animal nerd )

TPBM knows what a Therizinosaurus is


----------



## PikaPika

Yes, there creapy

tpbm likes ice cream


----------



## Catlyn

Sure i do! Who doesn't?

Name an acronym that doesn't get used a lot but is usually still well-known?


----------



## PikaPika

FBI, I think lol

TPBM whats ur fave animal that's not a rabbit/hare


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Cheetah 

TPBM has seen Jurassic Park


----------



## PikaPika

yep

tpbm has been on this forum for over a year


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Sadly no. But on my list
TPBM lives in the country


----------



## PikaPika

yep, and I always have. I don't really like the term 'Country Girl' it's cringe.

TPBM lives in the _city_


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Nope, I live in a small town!

TPBM has more than 3 pets.


----------



## PikaPika

yep, 2 fish tanks, and 2 parrotlets, and possibly a future hamster!

TPBM has glasses


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yep!

TPBM doesn't like their glasses.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I don’t have glasses….
TPBM has green eyes


----------



## Catlyn

Eh, sort of? They have more than half green but the orbs aren't pure green. There's some grey and amber speckles tossed in as well. At least that's what i see when observing my eyes from phone's front camera.

What about tpbm?


----------



## odyssey~

Light brown eyes for me!

TPBM who's your fav singer/rapper?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

NF!

TPBM is tired at the moment!


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Kinda, I’m pretty awake. I’m a night owl AND an early bird, sadly. Not a good combo. 
TPBM has watched The Office


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM is a night owl


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah. If i could, i'd go to bed past 3am, but i can't. School makes it even worse. School starts at 8:15 but i have two sets of 15 min walks and a 30 min bus ride in between. Since i live in the darn middle of nowhere. Doesn't help that i'm a slow waker so i have to get up at 6 to get to school by 8.

Tpbm ______? State a fact.


----------



## odyssey~

Ummm...I'm 23 times the weight of my bunny. Random but it's a fact lol.

TPBM what's a nickname you have and how did you get it?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Bear. I have no idea how. I’ve had it since I was a baby. 
TPBM has read PJO (and knows what the abbreviation is) and always knows the quote “you drool in your sleep.”


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope and not a clue

TPBM isn’t very interested in breeds some kind of animal


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Do you mean breeding? If so, yep!

TPBM has gone scuba-diving.


----------



## PikaPika

once, but I was 5 and terrified of the water... it's a long story, ask on my blog if u wanna know what happened...

tpbm has a hybrid bunny


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Nope and not a clue
> 
> TPBM isn’t very interested in breeds some kind of animal


Okay I messed up my own question. I meant to say, TPBM breeds some kind of animal. You don’t have to re-answer, I was just letting you know


----------



## Catlyn

PikaPika said:


> once, but I was 5 and terrified of the water... it's a long story, ask on my blog if u wanna know what happened...
> 
> tpbm has a hybrid bunny


Yep! The hybrid is currently in bonding with a purebred. Had some minor setbacks but general direction is still strong steady forward.

Tpbm would die before they ______ (did something?)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Purposely hurt a animal without a VERY VERY good reason.

TPBM breeds some kind of animal ( this is the question I meant to say before )


----------



## odyssey~

No

TPBM has an iphone


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Nope!

TPBM is still in quarantine due to covid.


----------



## odyssey~

Umm no we're out of lockdown but cases are going back up so maybe soon :C

TPBM has a doggo (if so pics!!!)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup, we have two. The small one is our Miniature Pinscher named Buzz ( short for Buzzingga ) and the large one is our Lab/Husky mix Ranger.

TPBM has an adopted dog


----------



## PikaPika

i have three! 








TPBM post your pet


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Here ya go!



TPBM watches a lot of YouTube.


----------



## PikaPika

Yeah...

TPBM has a cat


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

We’ve got 4 cats

TPBM has a barn cat


----------



## PikaPika

no, i wish i did, tho

TPBM likes pizza


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I like it. 
TPBM knows what a Fossa is.


----------



## Catlyn

Yes? Only on extreme surface level from that one Madagascar movie though. Hiw accurate is it to real-life?

Tpbm is an hsp? ( very very sensitive person )


----------



## odyssey~

Just googled what that is and did a quiz and apparently I am.

TPBM has/wants guinea pigs


----------



## Catlyn

Nope and nope. My friend used to own some, one of my older cousins currently has one, and although i know next to nothing about guineas, i knew that chap was bored in that empty small cage so i sniffed around online pet stores to give a few improvement examples. Still, i find rabbits to be better suited to me-they are easier to care for, as far as i am aware, and they have just a little more versatility (though not variety) in how to supply for them and keep them entertained. Also, they smell like absolute nothingness, just the weakest scent of fur and hay, which i love. Don't know if piggies' places weren't cleaned often enough, but they absolutely stank. Pretty sure i'm also allergic to piggies and i just love buns for being bigger.

Tpbm ____?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I love Pocky!

TPBM draws a lot!


----------



## odyssey~

No I don't really like drawing, used to though.

TPBM shares/shared a room with a sibling before


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Never 

TPBM shares their room with a pet


----------



## Catlyn

Yes! My buns and i all share the smallest room in the house. 
The bigger bun home takes up a third of the room, just as much as my bunk and desk. A cubboardy thing and permanent oven take up a quarter and then the smaller bun home also the third of our room. I'm left with a me-wide walkway from one end to another, but i actually prefer it that way.

Tpbm, what's your room like?


----------



## odyssey~

Small. About 11ft by 7ft or so. I've my twin bed, sofa, shelf and desk.

TPBM what size is your bed?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I sleep in a twin on the top bunk of a bunk bed.



Catlyn said:


> Yes? Only on extreme surface level from that one Madagascar movie though. Hiw accurate is it to real-life?
> 
> Tpbm is an hsp? ( very very sensitive person )


For @Catlyn I have an answer; 


TPBM has had a litter of baby buns.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I wish, but we did have a hen hatch a batch of chicks recently.

TPBM knows what broody means


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

When a hen goes broody it wants to sit on eggs and hatch them.

TPBM likes birds.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yep!

TPBM likes swimming.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I do.
TPBM is a swimming athlete


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM has hatched some kind of bird before


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

In second grade we hatched chicks!

TPBM has broken a bone before.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I bruised a bone. Was on crutches for two weeks.
TPBM likes Marvel, I love it


----------



## Dakota15

True, I also love marvel, I have watched every movie! Iron man and doctor strange are my favorite characters.
TPBM likes making bread.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup, but I like baking in general 

TPBM adopted their rabbit


----------



## Catlyn

dogwoodblossoms said:


> I sleep in a twin on the top bunk of a bunk bed.
> 
> 
> For @Catlyn I have an answer;
> View attachment 57066
> 
> TPBM has had a litter of baby buns.


Oooh they look cute! Like a mix of small feline and otter!


----------



## Catlyn

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Yup, but I like baking in general
> 
> TPBM adopted their rabbit


Sort of? We did with Lümi, as far as "adoption" can go in my country. Basically having their bun rehomed to us, we didn't buy him. The pure lops came straight from the breeder, Lümi was rehomed and Iris is somewhere in between-rehomed with a small fee.

Tpbm, have you ever used rodent mesh to bunny proof anything? If so, then how/where exactly?
My bedroom walls all look like this
because the certain someone is nuts for anything remotely paper.


----------



## odyssey~

Oof haha. No I’ve never had to use it nor had I known it existed 

TPBM does some sort of martial art


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Used to do karate got to orange belt. Didnt love it. 
TPBM likes cheese


----------



## Binky_Bugs

I like cheese! My grandpa likes cheese A LOT though. He puts it on everything....even cereal :0
TPBM has braces


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM likes to play in the rain


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yep!

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## odyssey~

No I just had a yummy bagel  

Tpbm what colour is your hair?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Dark brown!

TPBM has talked to a friend recently!


----------



## odyssey~

Yup not in person tho because of covid

Tpbm gets carsick easily


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM loves to go to the rodeo


----------



## ArtistChibi

No. Considering the possible mistreatment of the horses, I'm not really fond of rodeos.

TPBM has sat there, watching their rabbit "groom" either their blanket or pillow for a solid 5-10 minutes straight.


----------



## odyssey~

Yes, and for longer than 10 min lol

TPBM has 3+ pets


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Yes I do….. hehe 
TPBM favorite flower is?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I don’t know, I really like Holly Hocks

TPBM likes to garden


----------



## odyssey~

Nah not really.

TPBM has a pet cam for their bun!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

No, I want to get one!

TPBM can speak 3 languages.


----------



## odyssey~

I can speak more!
English, Cantonese, French, Mandarin, Korean are all the languages I can speak though couple of them aren't fully fluent- yet!

TPBM what was your first language?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

My first language is English, I'm learning Spanish!

TPBM can't sleep without background noise. I can't!


----------



## Dakota15

yes, I have tinnitus so I need music or some kind of sound to fall asleep.

TPBM has needed to go to the doctor for stitches.


----------



## Catlyn

No, never. I was a lucky little kid, the worst injury i've ever been in, that i can remember, was probably when i was about 10 or so, our class went to the ice hall to skate once a week as a part of some extraccurricular option. One of my classmates was speeding round the edges forgetting how to brake and so was i, ended up colliding head-first into one another. Had quite the sizeable bump above my eyebrow for a week or so before it started to go away.

Tpbm, what's your favourite sleeping position that your bun/s do/es?


----------



## Dakota15

This one probably, all four of my buns do it and it scares me everytime  



TPBM loves anime or manga


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I like the TV show Haikyuu but that’s really it 
TPBM likes long eared or short eared bunnies?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Both

TPBM what’s your favorite ice cream flavor


----------



## odyssey~

Mint chocolate chip

TPBM has a job


----------



## Zekeybun

I do! Full time and in school when I don’t work.

TPBM has dogs.


----------



## PikaPika

Yep

TPBM___?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I love raw broccoli!

TPBM has a favorite pet.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

No, that would be WAY to hard of a choice.

TPBM prefers western riding to english


----------



## Catlyn

I have no idea what their difference is.

Tpbm has a broken bun?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yep!

TPBM has a bullet journal!


----------



## odyssey~

Yup!

TPBM loves candy


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup!

TPBM has more than one rabbit


----------



## Catlyn

I'm a horrible, terrible sweet-tooth, there's almost no way i wouldn't refuse. 
And yes, i've got two buns, a groom and a bride, whom i consider fully bonded now. All there's left to do is give them some days to slowly explore the house room by room.
Look how adorable:


Tpbm give me pic of your bun/s?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Hahahahaahaha…. Wait are you serious? 
buckle up buttercup, we have lots of pictures to look at. Here are my most recent pics;

Primrose.


Fern


Layke (he loves when I take him into the outdoors!)


Chia 


Forrest


And last but not least Bluebell. 
They’ve all been enjoying their outdoor free-time everyday. Sadly Prim and Fern are preggo and can’t go outside with them. 
TPBM owns only one bunny (and a pic please)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, two, but I can still do some pictures. First is my soon to be neutered 9 month old Holland Lop buck Dune and second is my 3 month old Holland Lop/ Nigerian Dwarf mix whose name is still undetermined.

TPBM what color is your bun


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Imma take this one too. Prim is a broken chestnut, Forrest is a chinchilla, Fern is a chestnut, Layke is also a chestnut, Chia is a black otter and Bluebell is a Blue Otter. TPBM favorite cookie is?


----------



## Zekeybun

Chocolate chip oatmeal- controversial I know!
TPBM has an allergy to?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nothing actually. Unless you count the fact that I vomit if I drink milkshakes or eat light ice cream, but I can eat or drink as much of any other milk product as I want.

TPBM knows what a Aye-aye is


----------



## odyssey~

no?

@dogwoodblossoms that wire shelf might hurt primrose's feet! i'd be careful with it and put something on top~

TPBM has their driver's licesnes


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

odyssey~ said:


> no?


This is a Aya-Aya


----------



## Dakota15

odyssey~ said:


> no?
> 
> @dogwoodblossoms that wire shelf might hurt primrose's feet! i'd be careful with it and put something on top~
> 
> TPBM has their driver's licesnes



Yes, I have my L! I am still learning how to drive haha

TPBM plays borderlands or bioshock


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Nope.
@odyssey~ no need to worry, she never goes on it she’s to scared too. (Btw that’s Fern lol)
TPBM likes sci-fi


----------



## ArtistChibi

Sci-Fi? That depends on the sci-fi. Does giant Kaiju or Star Trek count?

TPBM has proof that bunnies are more intelligent than they let on.


----------



## Catlyn

dogwoodblossoms said:


> Hahahahaahaha…. Wait are you serious?


Serious of what? That the groom and bride of mine i consoder fully bonded took only five days? Yes, their bonding started on saturday. On monday they spent the evening&night together, i even fell asleep in their home. That pic was sent to me yesterday by dad.
Or did i get something wrong?


----------



## Catlyn

ArtistChibi said:


> Sci-Fi? That depends on the sci-fi. Does giant Kaiju or Star Trek count?
> 
> TPBM has proof that bunnies are more intelligent than they let on.


Yes, but in what sense?
I once left a small lidded tub of pellets on my cubboard. I forgot that it was right next to Iris' old home and that Storm's a mountain goat. I stored some fabrics on top of her old home and Storm took advantage of it to climb to the tub of pellets and dig it open. He made sure to do it when i wasn't around.
Last summer when he moved indoors, built a little nigjt-space for him. We put up solid cardboard-floorboard walls 1m high. They were connected to a wall and an armchair. He liquified himself in between the armchair's armrest and the cushion to jump out from there, as we'd netted a roof for him after he'd breached and cleared the wall numerous times. We changed the door and part of the wall into netting and he no longer bothered to escape at night. That bugger just wanted to see into the room!

Tpbm, share some funny story?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Once one of our hens who went broody ( hatched eggs ) was dust bathing ( which in chickens means finding a bunch of soft dirt and flapping their wings just right to throw it up onto themselves ) and all six of the chicks she hatched began running under because that’s how they warm up. We then had chicks flying everywhere, yet every time one got thrown out it ran right back under! Don’t worry though they were all fine because as soon as one of the chicks peeped in distress the hen got up and ran to help.

TPBM owns a bird


----------



## Catlyn

No, i don't, but someday i'd like to. I once saw a pair of beautiful chickens in a petting zoo on an event and i would've loved to take some home. In estonian they're called "pärlkana", is "pearl chicken" a species?

Tpbm _______?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

is very very loud. I didn’t learn to whisper until I was like seven no joke.
TPBM has a dog


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Nope, because of my fathers allergies and Oreo. 

TPBM what is your dream pet?


----------



## odyssey~

A syrian hamster! But I don't have the space for a 1000 sq in+ enclosure right now and my mom is terrified, so not getting one until I move out haha

TPBM what time is it for you now?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

8:44 in the morning! (a syrian hamster is also my dream pet but I don't have space)

TPBM likes wearing hats.


----------



## PikaPika

Ummm
No...

TPBM show a drawing you've made


----------



## odyssey~

same time here lol

No I'm infamous within my family for hating hats...my 7 yr old cousin told me I need one or I'll get heatstroke and my mom's like yah listen to your cousin...
edit- um i don't draw sooo lol

TPBM likes fish&chips


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yeah

TPBM has a pig


----------



## PikaPika

no, i want one, tho

TPBM has a hamster and/or bird


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. Allergic to hammies and birds are too loud for me. Though they are pretty and i'd like to see a pair fly in my room.

Tpbm's buns eat birch?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Nope.

TPBM has a weird fascination. If you do share it!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

With all things animal related if that counts. I literally look at animal encyclopedias for fun sometimes.

TPBM has apple sticks for their bun


----------



## PikaPika

no, i don't have a bun

tpbm likes pointed eared rabbits better than lops


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I don't really have a preference, but I'll say no because I've only had a lop before.

TPBM is allergic to peanuts.


----------



## PikaPika

Yeh

TPBM is gluten free


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM has a male rabbit


----------



## PikaPika

No

TPBM likes pikas


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

YES! They literally look like wild hamsters (in the best way possible). 
TPBM has been to the Creation Museum and/or The Ark in KY.


----------



## PikaPika

no

TPBM is in collage


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM knows what a baryonx is


----------



## PikaPika

no?

TPBM has a bonded pair of buns


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

PikaPika said:


> no?


This is a baryonyx


----------



## ArtistChibi

PikaPika said:


> no?
> 
> TPBM has a bonded pair of buns


Yes I do.

TPBM has spent too many hours aimlessly browsing YouTube once.


----------



## PikaPika

....yes...

TPBM hates scarfs


----------



## Catlyn

Not really. They're useful for cold/windy weather, when my jackets have too low/open necklines. I'm pretty sensitive to throat winds.

Tpbm has made herbal mixes before? My mix this season consists of dandelion, naat, dill, mint, clover, apple leaves, birch leaves and currant leaves.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yeah, it depends on what I have on me.

TPBM has never cut their hair.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

If you mean cut their own hair then no, but my Dad had cut my hair before.

TPBM has a field on their property


----------



## Catlyn

No. our yard is too small to have a field, but not that small either. At least we have that land. It usually takes dad about 2-3hrs to mow our land with a lawnmower that he only has to guide. Idk what to name it, the one with the gas handle built into it?



Tpbm name some nasty habits. Yours, your rabbits', strangers' etc.... ?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Oreo will stuff her head in between my armpits. I have no idea why!

TPBM like cats.


----------



## odyssey~

Yea, I just played with an indoor/outdoor cat in my neighbourhood while on a walk and he's adorable! Sad thing is I'm allergic and have hives all over now lol.

TPBM has a cat.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup, two long haired house cats and one short haired barn cat.


----------



## PikaPika

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Yup, two long haired house cats and one short haired barn cat.


uh, u forgot the question.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Oh, sorry. 

TPBM has a long haired cat


----------



## PikaPika

no cats 0.o

tpbm is running out of ideas for 'tpbm'


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yeah.

TPBM is also running out of ideas.


----------



## PikaPika

yeah

tpbm what bout you lol


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM has a orange cat


----------



## PikaPika

no cat 0-0

tpbm has an American accent (like southern, new jersey, Boston, new york, etc.)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I can fake them. TPBM likes to barbeque bacon!


----------



## Catlyn

No. I don't like bacon at all.

Tpbm, what's your opinion on porrdges?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I don’t like them at all

TPBM has a apple tree on their property


----------



## Preitler

Oh, gosh yes. There were 2 apple trees already here when I bought the house 6 years ago, and I planted 3 more. And 1 pear, 3 apricot, 1 plum (to the 2 existing ones), 2 cherry and one peach tree. And I planted grapes, blackberry, raspberry. Already there were Red Current and gooseberry, a big elderberry grew by itself.

TPBM conserves home grown food (made 20 glasses of mustard pickle today. Outside, on a rocket stove , will make jam with all the berrys)


----------



## Catlyn

At a minimal amount. We used to do it more but for some reason, bot anynore. The only thing that gets jarred is when i'm bothered to fight the flies and pick most currants off the only remaining big bush, then i get about 3-5kg of blackcurrant jam depending on the harveet that year.

Tpbm, what's your favourite jam?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Blueberry 

What’s your favorite pie


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Apple What"s your favorite -------to bbq?


----------



## Catlyn

I don't do bbq rn. Mildly interested in learning but we will have that subject to be learned in spring. Still contemplating as to why i'm a third-year chef student if i have minimal interest in cooking.
My dad grills amazing pig inner fillets though. He just smoked some today and man they were delicious.

Tpbm, what time do you feel sleepy from? For me, it's usually around 21-22 but different aspects of life make it so that i often go to sleep past 2. Not great.


----------



## odyssey~

I get sleepy around 23:30 but my parents make me be in bed by 22:00 soooooo I just lay there thinking for like 2 hours lol

TPBM what time do you wake up?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Between 07:00 and 08:00 

TPBM what breed is/are your rabbit/s


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Mini lop.

TPBM What time do you go to sleep?


----------



## PikaPika

around 10:00 PM est.

tpbm doesn't have a bun


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False, I have two. A harlequin Holland Lop buck named Dune and a blue otter Holland Lop/Netherland Dwarf mix buck named Bullet.

TPBM has a mixed breed rabbit


----------



## PikaPika

i wish, but no bunny -_-

tpbm likes my pfp (not to brag, but it's pretty cute, am i right?)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

2 mixes--rescues, so who knows? TPBM favorie dog breed


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Great Dane

TPBM favorite animal


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We have 2


----------



## PikaPika

Pikas

tpbm whats your most exotic pet?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

A neon tetra fish.

TPBM would you want a small pet or a large pet?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Large

TPBM has owned a fish before


----------



## PikaPika

i do own fish
47 gal tetra tank and 10 gallon soon to be betta tank

tpbm has a cat


----------



## odyssey~

nope

TPBM what did you last eat?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sausage boiled in beer then smoked on a Traeger. TPBM has an aquarium


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope
TPBM had/has a guinea pig


----------



## odyssey~

No, but I want a pair!

TPBM has a horse


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, nope, nope. I wouldn't have anywhere to put one, and i wouldn't really have a use for one, i'm not interested in horsebacking. They are extremely hard to move with, so more trouble than gain with a horse imo. These animals take way more care than i could give and i have no idea where i would get enough hay balls to feed one all year long.

TPBM, name something unusual. (weather, word, animal, person, location etc)


----------



## Preitler

Homegunsmithing 

Not that I'm good at it, and legal restraints are severe, so I just built a pretty nice airgun last year. Already tinkering on another, more powerfull one, albeit the concept is very unpractical and at best much more complicated to use than a 16th century muzzle loader, but as far as I've researched noone ever built one to this principle yet (well, for obvious reasons), but it is intriguing as a proof of concept prototype with quite some engineering challenges. Right now the sealing of the valve (that's all that exists right now) gets destroyed at every activation, at just 20 bar of pressure - planned are up to 180 bars and insane temperatures, way to go...

TPBM loaths daytime getting shorter at a rapid pace.


----------



## Catlyn

Not entirely sure if i loathe it, but i don't like that i need to wake up at 6, wondering if it's 3 at night. My anxiety isn't taking a liking to it. Luckily still roughly a few weeks before i have to wonder about it..


TPBM, what timezone are you in?


----------



## odyssey~

Eastern. It's 6:17pm/18:17 pm right now.

TPBM what about you?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Eastern as well!!

TPBM rides horses. If so do you like English or Western riding more? I personally like to ride our two with Western.


----------



## odyssey~

Nope! I'd love to one day though!

TPBM's rabbit is asleep


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Nope. He’s eating hay 

TPBM can spend hours ____?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Reading a good book

TPBM what is your favorite book/series


----------



## odyssey~

Hmmm....Inhuman/Undaunted by Kat Falls

TPBM is in school


----------



## Catlyn

I do not want to, but indeed. Kitchen practice with a wonky schedule is THE worst. Lucky for me, it's the last year. Oh dear. It's been that long since i first got Musti? Time flies...


TPBM, when did you get your first rabbit/s and who were they?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I got Oreo in December 2019, and they are Oreo!

TPBM, have you ever had fish?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yes I had 3 goldfish when I was little.

TPBM what animals do you have aside from rabbits?


----------



## ArtistChibi

A husband, but that doesn't really count. LOL

TPBM, what exciting projects have you done lately?


----------



## odyssey~

xD

Hmmm....Nothing much to be honest. 
I'm a pretty boring person.

TPBM how old is your rabbit?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

One, almost 2.

TPBM has had an emergency vet appointment.


----------



## odyssey~

No. Hope Oreo is okay though!

TPBM what pet do you really want but can't have?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Thanks! I would love a sugar glider, but it's illegal to have one here.

TPBM likes to cook.


----------



## Catlyn

I'm a last year chef student but i've come to dislike cooking. I would bake any time though.

Tpbm is busy?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Kind of. We have a lot of animals so the chores alone keep me pretty busy.

TPBM what chores do you have


----------



## odyssey~

A lot!
I sweep, vaccum the bunny area, do dishes, laundry everyday...then once a week I vaccum, full clean the bunny area, mop, change towels, clean toilets, etc, etc
lol

TPBM likes winter more than summer


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yeah. It's easier to keep warm than it is to get cool.

TPBM has watched The Lion King.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup!

TPBM has watched all five Jurassic Parks. If so which one is your favorite?


----------



## SirLawrence

False. I've watched four of them, though.

Can't beat the first! THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE.

TPBM Drives (or wants to drive) a Subaru.


----------



## odyssey~

Nah honestly I don't care and I can't drive yet.

TPBM likes watching movies


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Not really. I can't sit down and watch anything for more than a half hour.

TPBM ________ (insert fact about you).


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Reads animal encyclopedias over and over for fun.

TPBM has a Holland Lop


----------



## SparklyB

Hi! I'm new here, so I figured this would be a great first post to respond to!  I got my very first bunny, a Torty Lionhead (Harper ❤) on July 9, 2021. I haven't had her very long, but she already has a strong hold of my heart. It's taken me 30 yrs to get my first bunny and she's more amazing than I ever dreamed she would be. She was only a month old when I got her, so this whole bunny/hooman thing is extremely new to us. We have a lot to figure out together and so far we're doing pretty well. I may end up being a "regular" in here because I have so many questions.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Taught by uncles to ride like our ancestors--bareback. Have used a western saddle too, but enjoy all the looks when I'd get on sans saddle. The person below me likes to hike and backpack.


----------



## odyssey~

Nah. I don't like exercise xD

TPBM knows how to swim


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, took swimming classes, but have never been really able to

TPBM what’s your favorite dinosaur


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

oop you guys posted at the same time

Yeah, I know how to swim.
Mosasuaruses are my favorite dino.

TPBM likes cats.


----------



## odyssey~

Velociraptor (I can't spell lol)
edit yes!!!!

TPBM what did you do today?


----------



## bright_eyes

Took care of all my critters, got my car serviced, and finished a book!

TPBM shows dogs


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I wish

TPBM loves to go to the rodeo


----------



## SirLawrence

I used to go to a bunch when I was working there as a policeman, but I did have fun!

TPBM has travelled outside of their home country.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Has two smelly dogs--extreme methane producers. The person below me likes to free dive.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We haven't been to South America or Australia. TPBM wants to go to Space.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

A little, just to experience no gravity

TPBM knows what a Football Fish is


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Deep sea angler fish with nasty, transparent teeth. TPBM likes to cook outdoors.


----------



## Preitler

YES. I have an electric stove, but use it maybe 3 times a year. The rest of the time I cook on the wood stove in winter when I'm heating anyway - or, all summer long, outdoors on an improvised rocket stove (well, by now it's pretty well engineered, with contuored chimney, pre heated secondary air, and mostly stainless steel construction). Sometimes I even skip the lighter and use the fire drill or magnifying glass to start the fire. I gather twigs and branches along the creek and in the woods, and I dry all the wood stuff my rabbits get to gnaw on through winter for cooking purposes.
Since I cook in rather big batches I freeze a part of it, and use the microwave to heat it (if I remember to put it out in the morning to thaw for dinner)

TPBM uses a cellar to store apples, potatoes, and other stuff for winter.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM has a vegetable garden


----------



## Mac189

I have a small herb garden, but I would love to expand it next summer (just a little bit, don't want to try my luck too much!)

TPBM is enjoys fishing and camping


----------



## odyssey~

nope
i hate fishing lol and i've never been camping and never want to go because i HATE bugs and outdoors in general lol

TPBM likes listening to music


----------



## Catlyn

Indeed. I take it as an oppurtunity to learn some bits and bobs of foreign languages. I am so used to sound that i can't even fall asleep in stark silence, i need at least the sound of a ticking clock.

Tpbm ________?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Has 30 chickens and I know every single one of their names!

TPBM has to many _______?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I have to many books that I don't like.

TPBM has bunny fur all over their clothes.


----------



## odyssey~

Always xD

TPBM wants pet rats


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I have wanted some for AGES.

TPBM has turkeys


----------



## Catlyn

Nope.

TPBM how often do you watch tv?


----------



## SableSteel

I probably stream 4-5 episodes of whatever a week. Depends on how busy I am at work  

The person below me has suddenly been getting sport betting ads


----------



## Catlyn

Oh yeah, i've been getting a wild variety of ads from youtube this past month.
Sports bets, mineral water, linguistic apps, video games, somehow even chinese tv-show ads... The quantity has increased drastically as well. I play song lists while working on projects and now, almost every song gets two long unskippable ads before they can play. Annoying but i ain't paying 6 euros every month just to make them disappear.

TPBM cannot, for the life of them, _______?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Not move rapidly away when I see a bee

TPBM is scared of bees


----------



## SableSteel

I am indeed scared of bees
All the bees here are africanized bees and they WILL go after you. It's more of being startled than an actual fear, once I get over the "omg its a bee" I can usually get them into a cup and put them outside. 

The person below me has wanted to start beekeeping on the side


----------



## odyssey~

Nope. I'm terrified of them.

TPBM has had fish before


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yep!

TPBM has a favorite pet.


----------



## Catlyn

Who doesn't?

Tpbm, name something you would never do in public?


----------



## odyssey~

Sing or dance

TPBM what's your most embarssing story?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I was riding our OTTB (Off Track Thoroughbred) Moonlight when I asked her to trot to see how she behaved because she was a angle at a walk. She began to canter which I guess was to much for the girth (the part that goes under the belly to hold the saddle on). Found out the hard way that wasn’t a good girth when it came off. There was nothing holding me and the saddle on then, so me and the saddle fell off and bounced off the electric fence. Luckily I didn’t get shocked, hit a post, or get hit by horses hoves, but I did get the air nocked out of me. My Mom was training our other horse nearby and came running to help. All I got was a nasty bruise on my leg which I don’t even know how I got!

TPBM has fallen off a horse


----------



## odyssey~

Oof!
No, I haven't. I haven't even been on one soooooooooo

TPBM likes soda/fizzy drinks


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope--fruit drinks are best--lemonade. TPBM has an aquarium.


----------



## odyssey~

no

TPBM what's your favourite colour?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Blue

TPBM what is your favorite fruit


----------



## Catlyn

Pomegranade. I'm pretty sure it's a fruit not a berry..

Tpbm, how often does your rabbit shed?


----------



## Bunnyman61

Actually, Catlyn, a pomegranate and a grenade are two different things (lol):


----------



## odyssey~

All the time xD
She's always got some shed lines on her either on her face, back or side lol.


TPBM is born in july


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, November.

TPBM how old is your rabbit


----------



## Catlyn

Storm is 1y 7 1/2 m (~30.02.2020)
Iris is 9 1/2 m (~30.12.2020)

Tpbm, does your rabbits' eye colours match yours?


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. I'm a blue eye lady.

TPBM, your rabbit has thumped at you for not giving them a treat.


----------



## odyssey~

No

TPBM your rabbit is very vocal and honks, snorts, etc a lot.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, our new boy makes more noise than a "squeaky toy". TPBM likes to hike and go backpacking.


----------



## Catlyn

I would, but i have nowhere nearby to go hiking, and since i don't have a liscense and dad is often busy, i can't. He was planning to take us on a short camping night next weekend though.

Tpbm, how much do you like lightning? (Thinking more of just observing it from a safe place)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I love watching it. I remember once when I was little my parents took me outside after I had fallen asleep. I woke up laying on our porch swing next to my parents watching the thunder, lightning and rain. It is one of my favorite memories.

TPBM what is one of your favorite memories


----------



## Catlyn

When it comes yo lightning, my strongest memory is of when i was about 14 or so. I was in summer camp and it was leisure time so we went swinging with a couple of roommates. Lightning and strong downpour soon followed but we still continued swinging and observing the weather. When the adults had managed to usher us back in, we were soaking wet.

Tpbm, what do you dislike?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Bananas and celery. Don’t ask me why they just don’t taste right to me. 
TPBM favorite beverage?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Lemonade. TPBM likes to cook ------?


----------



## Preitler

Lasagne. 
It's not only that I like it a lot, but to get the oven to temperature I need to keep a really strong fire going, those are the rare days in winter when it really gets comfy warm in my house 

BTW, Congratulation to your 17.000th post 

TPBM knows a simple, good pumpkin recipe (besides soup or stew, I harvested way too much...  )


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Did not notice 17 K. Used to have a wood cook stove for cooking and heating 6 decades ago--used black Oak when I cooked a turkey--8 hours of keeping temp just right. TPBM knows a simple, good pumpkin recipe(besides soup or stew, Preitler harvested way too much...


----------



## odyssey~

Cut it into slices, mix with oil, ground black pepper, salt, parprika, garlic powder and cayenne pepper. Put it on a foil lined tray and bake until slightly crisp on the outside and still soft in the inside. Yummy roast pumpkin 
(I made that recipe orginally for butternut squash but I'm sure it'd work for other squashes too)

TPBM is tall


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4

Yes! I'm 5'6 at 13 years old. It's kind of hard as I'm taller than most of my friends. 

TPBM is an equestrian and does eventing...


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I don’t do eventing, but we have a retired race horse mare and a 3 year old gelding that we are training.

TPBM owns a horse


----------



## odyssey~

nope


TPBM what's your favourite song?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

So Far Away--Mark Knoppfler. TPBM likes to hike.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Yes! I do! When I have somewhere exciting to hike to, like the woods or somewhere nature relating.

TPBM has attempted to ride a bike uphill without getting off it. (I did. My legs hurt for hours afterward.)


----------



## SableSteel

Yeah. Before I owned a car I used to bike everywhere

The person below me prefers gatorade over powerade


----------



## odyssey~

I don't like either as they're overly sweet

TPBM wishes they could ___


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Have a Blue Macaw. I’ve always wanted one.

TPBM has a pet bird


----------



## Catlyn

Nooo, i would've wanted one but i'm sensitive to noise abd i wouldn't be able to tolerate them chirping most of the day.. Also, if rabbit vets are rare here, there are even less good bird vets.

Tpbm, your word of the day?


----------



## Mac189

Apparently, it's facets, given that I've used it so many times in the paper I'm working on that it's driving me nuts!

TPBM celebrates your rabbit's birthday


----------



## ArtistChibi

We just celebrated Xiao Wu's Birthday. She got bunny donuts, bunny hearts, an enrichment treat cone, and got to spend time outside of the bedroom. She had fun.

TPBM has a picky eater for a bunny.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Luckily not

TPBM has more than one rabbit


----------



## ArtistChibi

Yes, I do. Erlong and Xiao Wu. We'd have all the bunnies from the shelter if my husband had a say about it.

TPBM had a runt for a pet before. (Doesn't matter rabbit, cat, or even dog)


----------



## Catlyn

True?
We did have the tiniest weakest kitten for a few weeks before it died. It was more than 10 years ago.
In a baby picture, Iris was quite the tiny one when compared to her littermates, but i don't know if that would count as runty.

Tpbm, your favourite _____? What is it?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Book series, Wings of Fire

TPBM what is your favorite book/series?


----------



## Catlyn

Six of Crows duology by Leigh Bardugo. Being one of the few books that i have with purpose other than gifts from school, i really like them.

TPBM, one thing that you will most likely never understand?


----------



## ArtistChibi

Catlyn said:


> Six of Crows duology by Leigh Bardugo. Being one of the few books that i have with purpose other than gifts from school, i really like them.
> 
> TPBM, one thing that you will most likely never understand?


How people would mistreat animals. It makes no sense to me.

TPBM has lost things to their pets. Like my FF9 PS1 disc was ruined by one of my cats. T.T RIP FF9.


----------



## Catlyn

You _dare_ ask such a question from a bunch of rabbit owners. True!
I bet there's not one person that hasn't lost some sort of wires, cables, furniture elements or paperwork to their beloved rabbits within the first month of their arrival. I can remember _at least _6 _different_ pairs of earbuds/phones and no less than 7 different USB-A cords. Dad just got me another one today because i'd lost my previous cable and found it chewed in half today. These 5cm shorties just won't do for my graphics tablet.

TPBM, how many cord-including elements do you remember your rabbit/s wrecking?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I’ve been lucky. None so far, but I have notches in my phone case from Dune.

TPBM s what language/s do you speak? I speak English, but I’m learning Latin because I am studying to be a veterinarian.


----------



## BunbunBannana

I speak English and Russian.

TPBM what Is your favorite rabbit breed?


----------



## Catlyn

I like anything, yet bigger breeds attract me more. I don't have _one specific _favourite, but the first french lop will forever hold a special place in my heart.

Tpbm, how many clocks do you have?


----------



## odyssey~

2 in my house

TPBM prefers coffee over tea


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I find coffee disgusting. So, I prefer tea.

TPBM what is your favorite animal


----------



## Catlyn

An eel if it's a fish, daddy-longlegs if it is an aranchid, butterflies for insects, the mountain bluebird for its gorgeous blue gradient, norwegian forest cats for wildlife and rabbits for indoor pets.

TPBM, a thing you struggle with?


----------



## BunbunBannana

Cleaning! Ugh! But it’s only with human , cleaning pet cages relaxes me!
TPBM used to keep there rabbit in a small cage


----------



## Catlyn

Indeed. We forgot to check how big french lop bucklings are. Poor Musti couldn't fit into the oldest cage even at the very beginning when we had different intentions for him. Just look at him! Four months old at the time.



Tpbm, share a funky pic of your bun. If you don't have a funky bun pic, other pets count too.


----------



## odyssey~

Hmmm
For some reason I think that this picture looks likes she's gonna hold smtg in her hands haha

TPBM what's your favourite colour?


----------



## BunbunBannana

Green!

TPBM has seen NB bunnies


----------



## BunnySis

I don't know what NB Bunnies are. So i can't answer your statement.

The person below me has 2+ pets


----------



## Catlyn

Yes. My lovely royal bunny pair. I won't be able to interact with them for a week now since school practice is getting in the way. My mentality is going bonkers but i'll manage.

TPBM, what would you want the most?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Depends. As for a pet I have always wanted a Clydesdale horse, Great Dane, or a Blue Macaw.

TPBM something ridiculous that you realized way latter than you should have. For example until recently I didn’t know what K.O meant, until my little sister asked and I said “I know it means knock out, but I don’t know what it MEANS” then my little brother yelled “that’s it!!”


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Winning Power Ball Numbers! TPBM wants more bunnies!


----------



## Catlyn

Not right now. I love my royal pair too much to disturb their dynamic.

Tpbm, what's one place/location you'd never go to/ be in, and why?


----------



## Mac189

You will never catch me dead in an underwater cave... While being comfortable in tight spots underwater could open some career opportunities for me, it's just too small, I'm too claustrophobic and the career I'm entering often involves looking for human remains, so that's gonna be off the table.

That's a really interesting question, Tpbm, what's one place/location you'd never go to/ be in, and why?


----------



## BunnySis

mexico. my parents went there on their honeymoon. my dad got really sick. (so much that he actually kissed the ground when he came back) and apparently they are allowed to carry around machine guns?? 

tpbm, how many family members do you have. including extended family


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

More than 20. I don’t know exactly.

TPBM has a male rabbit


----------



## Catlyn

Yes. Most all of my rabbits have been male.

Tpbm _____?


----------



## odyssey~

Is in school right now and is extremely bored xD

TPBM likes hiking


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah, if i'm not rushed with it and if i fikd a place to do so.

Tpbm, are you sleepy?


----------



## BunnySis

No. Even though I'm supposed to be going to bed rn, I'm not cuz I have GAD (general anxiety disorder ) and I get rlly anxious when I try and sleep so...

Tpbm has anxiety


----------



## Catlyn

Many kinds. Most notably social anxiety. I had to spam phone calls to strangers in a speedy search for a temporary rental. I despise calling to strangers. I'd run out of time to wait for people to respond to my emails. After the sixth call i had finally managed to get a place.
I broke down laugh-crying for five minutes and kept shaking in anxiety for another half hour after that. So yeah.

Tpbm, a food you'd like to try?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Lamb

TPBM likes to draw


----------



## BunnySis

Depends in what mood i am in.not a great artist but i like to draw stick-men and balloons sometimes

Tpbm has 4+ family members (Immediate/Household)


----------



## odyssey~

No

TPBM has a huge extended family (over 30 people)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM has siblings


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Yes!

TPBM likes lemonade.


----------



## FoggyForest

True, but only if it isn't too tart.

TPBM is under 20.


----------



## HoppyHeartsRabbitry

False I just turned 30 in October.

TPBM hates winter.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I don’t mind the cold, I just don’t like that I have to do school.

TPBM what is your favorite season


----------



## FoggyForest

Winter. I love the cool, I live very close to the Equator so winter is as cool as it gets for me. Like 50 at the lowest, usually in January. It's heavenly, that January cold....
TPBM, what's your favorite book+movie series? (Has to have 3+ books/movies)


----------



## BunnySis

Fav book series: Big Nate Fav movie series: Princess switch

TPBM has watched "Apollo 11" (One of my favs)


----------



## odyssey~

No

TPBM has multiple siblings


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup, 2

TPBM has seen Jurassic Park


----------



## Catlyn

Bits and bobs but never from start to finish. I've also never seen any harry potter movie from start to end.

Tpbm hasn't seen/read a famous piece? Which one?


----------



## PikaPika

nope

TPBM watches/watched Gravity Falls


----------



## Catlyn

Nope.

Tpbm, when are you most active?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Probably from 4:00 to 6:00 p.m. I start cleaning our 2 horses’ stalls at 4:00 and usually finish around 5:00, then if I need to clean bunny or cat litter boxes or clean the goat pen or chicken coop I usually do it after stalls.

TPBM has pet/s other than rabbits


----------



## odyssey~

No, but I used to have fish and birds.

TPBM what's the last book you've read?


----------



## PikaPika

Uhhh
Forever Friends (Shannon Hale) or Sunny Rolls The Dice ( Jennifer L. Holm)

TPBM has blue eyes (I'm running out of Ideas lol)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, green

TPBM what is the last book you’ve read (thought I’d repeat this question since it’s a good one)


----------



## Catlyn

Second book of "Six of Crows", "Crooked kingdom" written by Leigh Bardugo. Well, to be accurate, i'm re-reading it out of sheer boredom and love for these books.
Tpbm, do you decorate your living space for any occasion? Which one/s?


----------



## odyssey~

Not mine, but I decorate Odyssey's xD
I do halloween, christmas, valentines day and her birthday for occassions. I'm hoping to do her Christmas setup soon!

TPBM what's a contreversial food you like?


----------



## BunnySis

tbh i don't really know what that means, however after doing some research i think its something that not many ppl like. So, i'm gong to say that a contreversial food i like is Elbow maceroni with parmesan cheese and ketchup.

TPBM has seen a service dog team out in public and/or wants to get a service dog/has a service dog
(IK, I'm obsessed w/ SDs)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I met a service dog once, but that’s it.

TPBM what are some nicknames you have for your rabbit/s


----------



## SableSteel

"Chonker" (real name is 21C2)
"Bambur" (real name is Bambi) 
"The Boy" (real name is Juice) 
"Mamarito" (real name is Quesarito)





BunnySis said:


> TPBM has seen a service dog team out in public and/or wants to get a service dog/has a service dog
> (IK, I'm obsessed w/ SDs)


I used to train service dogs, btw! For Guide Dogs for the Blind, out of California. I don't have any dogs at the moment but my brother has one as a pet that we were training but he flunked out of their program. We trained 9 of them

The person below me has a gaming chair


----------



## ArtistChibi

Yes. With built in speakers.

TPBM likes vampire movies.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM isn’t a big fan of horror movies


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope--have an extensive collection of black and white "oldies". TPBM has seen "Night of the Lepus"


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I Don’t even know what it is.

TPBM what breed is your rabbit


----------



## Catlyn

Storm is a French lop and Iris is a medium mixed breed.
Tpbm, do your buns have bottles or bowls?


----------



## BunnySis

Bowls. Its more natural for them

TPBM Gets annoyed by rabbit feed mixes in stores that rabbits should not have


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM how old is your rabbit?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our oldest was three weeks short of 19--the 2 with us now are 2 and 6. TPBM has several pets/friends.


----------



## BunnySis

I only have 1 pet (Nova) but i have lots of friends.

TPBM secretly goes on a device at night


----------



## Catlyn

I've no need to be secretive about it as i'm of legal age and renting alone atm. At home, my parents have stopped bugging so much when they see me on phone at 2am because if i just can't sleep i ain't gon' stare at the ceiling until sleep takes over, i tire my brain instead. Waking up at 9 is a bliss but getting sleepy later than 1am is really not as good as it sounds. Still, beats being forced to wake at 6 and get sleepy after 1am.

Tpbm, yay or nay to occasional bath relaxing (regardless of possibility; just the idea of it)?


----------



## ArtistChibi

Love relaxing in the bath. Helps loosen tight muscles and relieves aching joints. (I sound old.)

TPBM has to deal with bunnies table flipping bowls.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, all my bowls clip to the side of the enclosure.

TPBM do you ride horses? If so do you prefer English or Western? (I personally prefer Western)


----------



## Catlyn

ArtistChibi said:


> Love relaxing in the bath. Helps loosen tight muscles and relieves aching joints. (I sound old.)


Haha that sounds right about in my alley. My knees are terribly sensitive and lock when it's too cold. Though i'm even younger than you. So, granny gang, anyone?


----------



## BunnySis

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Nope, all my bowls clip to the side of the enclosure.
> 
> TPBM do you ride horses? If so do you prefer English or Western? (I personally prefer Western)



No, I've only went once and that was for a B-day party. I would like to go more often though.

TPBM what is your favourite breed of rabbit?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Holland Lop

TPBM what is your favorite breed of dog


----------



## ArtistChibi

I don't have a specific favorite, but as long as they are not high maintenance.

TPBM, what's your favorite TV series?


----------



## BunnySis

(I'm Still a tween so bare with me) Alexa and Katie. XD

TPBM Merry Christmas! or Happy Holidays! And What holiday throughout the whole year is your favourite?


----------



## BunsFurever

Christmas 

tpbm’s bunny (s) flip/spill their water bowls (ik my bunnies do xD)


----------



## SableSteel

Nope. I'm done messing with that. I only buy very large, heavy ceramic bowls that have no lip so the rabbits can't flip them. I have 32 rabbits right now, I ain't got the time to clean up all that spilled water lol (just recently I bought 10 more of these from walmart, they work okay although they are a bit pricey... I remember when you could buy a nice ceramic or glass water bowl from the dollar store) 



The person below me knows at least one programming language


----------



## ArtistChibi

Nope. Tried to learn, but it's become a little complicated after a while.

TPBM, have you ever played Final Fantasy? If so, which one? My personal favorite is Final Fantasy 9.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, I’m not much of a gamer.

TPBM loves to read


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Just finished "The Expanse", 9 books. TPBM likes to cook for the Holidays.


----------



## SableSteel

Nancy McClelland said:


> Just finished "The Expanse", 9 books. TPBM likes to cook for the Holidays.



I do like to cook, but I haven't been able to lately with my living situation 
I have been looking forward to reading The Expanse for a while, I just got the first 3 books for Christmas  

The person below me has gone camping before


----------



## Mac189

I used to guide 14 day backcountry trips, so I've done my fair share of camping and can't wait to do more.
TPBM is experiencing a cold snap right now. (It was -7 F outside this morning and my apartment was 50 F until I got a fire going)


----------



## Catlyn

Yeah, it's the first time in about 4-5 years we have roads so snowy and slippery that it's not a joke of a molten puddle anymore. Woke up one morning to 10cm of fresh, floofy snow on neighbour's car. Our most recent cold dip was around -22°C and it would get cool like 17.5° indoors (our apartment normal, "comfy warm" being about 20-22°)
Tpbm, did you get a christmas tree of any sorts this year? I got one in my rental after a decade of not having one, and i loved it!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Bought an artificial one several year ago due to allergies mostly. TPBM likes to fish (used to backpack 50+ miles from roads to get great fishing).


----------



## PikaPika

No

UBM has a doggo


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4

Yes!! I have two  

TPBM has a Holland Lop


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I have a harlequin Holland Lop buck named Dune, a chinchilla Holland Lop doe named Opal, and a Holland/Netherland mix named Bullet.(the pictures are in this order)

TPBM is/wants to be a vet


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I have a harlequin Holland Lop buck named Dune, a chinchilla Holland Lop doe named Opal, and a Holland/Netherland mix named Bullet.(the pictures are in this order)
> 
> TPBM is/wants to be a vetView attachment 58737
> View attachment 58738
> View attachment 58739


I just realized I put the pictures in the wrong order. It actually goes Bullet THEN Opal.


----------



## Catlyn

Indeed i'd like to be a vet since there just aren't enough good bunny vets in my country. But six years of learning mostly about cats and dogs and all 1000 issues they can have, especially breed-specific, just to learn rabbit/bird/snake/etc exotics treatment on the side, thanks but i'd have to refuse. My home isn't safe enough to lounge around for that long, especially for my royality.
Tpbm isn't a native english? Does the person who is, know anyone who isn't?


----------



## BunsFurever

I am a native English speaker. I think maybe someone in a couple of my classes isn’t 
TPBM has a dog.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Two

TPBM has a cat


----------



## odyssey~

nope! i'd love to have one though

TPBM prefers coffee more than tea


----------



## BunsFurever

nope! I love tea.
TPBM has guinea pigs!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

No, but my little sister has two and when I was little I had three.

TPBM what is your favorite pet you’ve ever had


----------



## odyssey~

by far it has to be Odyssey!

TPBM what's the most troublesome thing a pet of yours has done?


----------



## Catlyn

Wrangling in the wires and getting hurt by digging themselves off the bed?

Tpbm is there something you'd want to do but cannot?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Foster rabbits. We already have fairly large farm so I just wouldn’t have the time.

TPBM fosters ________?


----------



## BunnySis

Nothing... Eventually later in life I'm thinking of fostering teens, but with the job I want ( service dog trainer. I still LOVE bunnies tho.) I won't be able to do that.

TPBM what's a weird obsession you have or don't know why you have (mines service dogs obvi)


----------



## Catlyn

Not an obsession per se, but a little preference i've noticed: effeminate men and masculine women. I find either of those more aestethically appealing than the usual manly men and womanly women, if that makes sense. Also, long hair. I just like the idea of hair being long and thick enough to mimic a thin blanket.
One thing that i hate with passion, without really having a solid connection as to why, is consumption of alcohol, tobacco and other intoxicating substances. Just seeing someone obviously drunk and/or reeking of cigaretttes is enough for me to shut said person out.

Tpbm, share something harmless?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I live on a farm with 2 Guinea pigs, 3 rabbits, 20 chickens, 4 ducks, 2 turkeys, 2 horses, 3 goats, 1 pig, 2 dogs, 2 house cats, and 2 barn cats.

TPBM lives on or wants to live on a farm


----------



## odyssey~

No, not really.

TPBM has never left their home country


----------



## BunnySis

Nope! I've stayed in Canada my whole life!

TPBM, What is a career you have or want (Srry if wording is bad)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I REALLY want to run a veterinary hospital/animal rescue for all domesticated species.

TPBM LOVES animals


----------



## Catlyn

Who doesn't?

Tpbm, how was your sleep?


----------



## BunnySis

Meh. I was really dizzy which made it hard to fall asleep.

TPBM List all of your pets (Previous count)


----------



## SableSteel

I've got 2 orange bishop weavers, 2 house sparrows, 2 peafowl, 1 indian ringneck parrot, 3 coturnix quail, 4 frillback pigeons, 3 himalayan rabbits and 29 mini satin rabbits. Previous pets include zebra finches, budgies, box turtle, mice, coronet cavies, american cavies, a variety of chickens (polish, brahma, nankin and dutch were my favorites), corn snake, millipede, labrador retrievers, golden retriever, pomeranian, mixed breed dog, cardian welsh corgis, some cats, a quarter horse, betta fish, plus about 10-15 other breeds of rabbit and maybe 5 or 6 other breeds of pigeon. 

The person below me lives in an apartment


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope a large house in the country

TPBM lives in the country


----------



## BunnySis

Nope. In the city! 

TPBM What is your favourite food?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Tamale Pie--"OLD" family recipe--if your not family you don't get it. TPBM your favorite National Park.


----------



## Catlyn

Lahemaa. It's pretty, big and has lots of interesting natural sceneries to look at. It's also the biggest one in Estonia.

Tpbm, share a picture of a rabbit you find fascinating?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

One of my favorite pictures of Dune

TPBM what is your favorite picture of your rabbit


----------



## Nancy McClelland

My avatar pic of Nikki, on her back, all legs in the air, sound asleep with her tongue poking out. TPBM, what is your favorite Holiday?


----------



## Basil14

My favorite holiday is Christmas! I love everything about Christmas!
TPBM has more than 10 kids (pets and people included)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I have over 50 animals. 2 Guinea pigs, 3 Holland Lops, 20 chickens, 4 ducks, 2 turkeys, 2 pigs, 3 goats, 2 horses, 2 dogs, 2 house cats, and 2 barn cats.

TPBM what do you have as far as pets?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

4-5 cats (two of them will run off for a bit and then come back, but we normally have 4 cats at our house), 2 ducks, 1 lab/bloodhound, 1 German Shepard, and 2 rabbits. We want more ducks this summer because we recently lost 4.

TPBM wishes Rabbitsonline had an app…


----------



## Catlyn

Not really. 
I think that they used to have an app that was discontinued because of safety issues. But i'd still prefer just a webpage, it would be easier to navigate and what i'm already used to.

Tpbm, do your rabbits have an xpen/pup fence in their setup? How much did you pay for it? I've been looking into getting one but the cheapest is 100€....


----------



## odyssey~

Nope, too expensive here too but luckily not as expensive as that, that's quite high. Here a 36" with door is about $80 ish which isn't in my budget for something that small. Sorry to hear it's that much, it's a lot! Maybe NIC grids instead?

TPBM how old was/is your oldest pet you've had?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

It is either our cat Smokey (grey) who is 9–10 or Patches (orange) who is more than 6 (we have no idea what his exact age is just that he is more than 6). They are both rescues so there is no way to be sure.


TPBM has a rescue


----------



## Nancy McClelland

No, but all of our bunnies (50+) were all rescues--a lot came from here that were found by other members, T P B M likes to hike and fish.


----------



## Basil14

I like to hike, but fishing grosses me out .

TPBM just got a bunny (in the last 1-2 months)


----------



## BunnySis

Nope! Got Little one on Nov 21 2020

TPBM How old is/ are your rabbit(S)


----------



## Catlyn

Iris turned one in late december, Storm will be 2 in late february. Lümi would've been 2 by now(roughly a month older) and Musti would've been just barely 3(~30th january).

Tpbm, share your buns' favourite toys. How badly destroyed are they?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Dune loves hay balls, but shreds them quickly.

TPBM does your bun like hiding houses or toys more


----------



## Nancy McClelland

One really likes toys and the other one loves roaming thru his cardboard castle. T P B M , what is something strange that your bunny does---i.e. my avatar Nikki used to sleep on her back with her legs in the air--scared the crap out of us the 1st time as we thought she'd passed.


----------



## Catlyn

It's a recent thing i'd discovered- sometimes when i lower my head to meet hers, Iris will briefly lick my hair, then stop as she tries to get it away from her mouth and realizes that my hair is way longer than Storm's or her own coat.
None of my boys have exhibited such behaviour. She will sometimes also bump me schnozz instead of hair kisses. Storm would rather just nip it. 

Tpbm, what sort of tea do you like? I like fruit and flower teas, something with a milder taste, and definetly not black tea.


----------



## Jilly beans

I like tulsi sweet rose tea in the evening and coffee in the morning .
what is the one thing you do that makes you feel free?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Riding one of our horses in our field 

TPBM what is your favorite book/series?


----------



## BunnySis

My fav book is Chester and Gus. 

TPBM What is your fav pop/soda flavour? (Mine's Watermelon lemonade.)


----------



## Basil14

My favorite soda is probably Sierra Mist (lemon-lime) soda!

TPBM has a cactus!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup, a red one

TPBM favorite flower?


----------



## Catlyn

Dandelions because they're basically a weed plant here, so abundant fresh greens for the buns when it's in season (pretty much any time there's no snow, they grow, at least leaves). I actually like their colour too, rich buttery yellow. It's always fun to find those that have 3-5 stems and flower heads conjoined into one fat tubular thing. I used to be unsettled by those when i was a kid.
Daffodils smell nice. I like those that have white blossoms and yellow inner bits that have orange at the edges.
If it's just for beauty, something with big flower heads and a noticeable smell.

Tpbm, what's something you like to do when alone?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Listen to music and read. TPBM, what is your favorite pastime?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Read

TPBM has an old house


----------



## Catlyn

Yep, our cottage has survived both world wars.

TPBM, who is the most photogenic one in your family?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our Great Danes, Bender and Fry. TPBM likes to bicycle.


----------



## odyssey~

Not really, I have joint issues so it's painful :/

TPBM has had over 10 pets


----------



## Basil14

Nope! Only a bunny and a cat.

TPBM is the youngest child in your family


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, actually I’m the oldest

TPBM what is your youngest pet


----------



## SableSteel

My youngest is 10 weeks

The person below me has discovered a new band that they love within the last month


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope, stuck in the "way back"--Dire Straits with Mark "guitar God" Knoppfler. TPBM has aquariums( I have 6, 3bird cages, 2 smelly dogs and 2 great bunnies)


----------



## Catlyn

I don't have aquariums. Pet fish don't appeal to me. 

Tpbm, what's your watch like?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I have an old Rolex--bought it for work 30 years past as I had to have a "certified accurate" for my work as an Engineer per company rules. TPBM likes to wear a hat when outside.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, I prefer not to wear a hat.

TPBM what is your job/ the job you want you grow up. I’m studying to be a veterinarian.


----------



## Catlyn

I'm in my last year of vocational education as a chef. I've liked it and then not, fluctuating between having genuine fun and hating my guts for it, so it's definetly something i don't want to fully commit to. I'd like to do something creative, but i have no idea if that would be a job stable enough. So i don't really know yet.

Tpbm, what wakes you up in the morning? Is it an alarm clock, or a pet, or just body's inner clock?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Great Danes, and sometimes the alarm clock--since it got cold here, mostly the clock as the dogs don't want out too early. TPBM, what is the best/favorite museum you've been to?


----------



## BunLover

Don't like museums,

TPBM is having tacos rn


----------



## Mac189

Nancy McClelland said:


> Great Danes, and sometimes the alarm clock--since it got cold here, mostly the clock as the dogs don't want out too early. TPBM, what is the best/favorite museum you've been to?
> 
> 
> I'm a museum lover, so I've got quite a few, but the Berlin Wall Museum at Checkpoint Charlie, Berlin will always be one of my favorites for the sheer amount of information that goes extremely in-depth in one place and the extremely moving subject matter. I learned so much there and I think all folks who have the chance should go. I also love the Museum of the Rockies in Bozeman, MT, and the Irish National Heritage Park in Wexford, Ireland. I could go on all day! To answer above, I sadly not eating tacos at the moment.
> 
> TPBM has a favorite historical time period to learn about?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup. All the time periods dinosaurs were in!

TPBM what is your favorite dinosaur species? Mine is T-Rex with Velociraptor as a VERY close second.


----------



## BunLover

@Mac189 just to let you know you can't do that, I replied to her


----------



## BunLover

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Yup. All the time periods dinosaurs were in!
> 
> TPBM what is your favorite dinosaur species? Mine is T-Rex with Velociraptor as a VERY close second.



I do not really know dinosaur species put probably..... The Brontosaurus.

TPBM has 60 contacts on there phone


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope, only 5--Nancy has 38. TPBM what is your favorite overlook spot?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Letchworth state park, right over to gorge like areas. It's beautiful in the autumn and very lush and green in the summer.
TPBM's favorite hiking spot is?


----------



## Catlyn

Hmm, probably our southern hiking spots, these often have nice valleys and lakes and such. Our eastern region is most riddled with swamps, and it's fun to go there too, though i mostly stick to manmade tracks for safety.

Tpbm, when's your buns' bdays?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Dune and Opal’s are October 13th (all I know is Opal’s is in October so I just say it is the same day as Dune’s) and Bullet’s is June 10th.

TPBM has 3 rabbits


----------



## Nancy McClelland

down to only 2 rescues--Cosmo is around 8 and Nicky is around 2--both rescues so no real hard info on either. TPBM what is your favorite place to hike to--mine was Tower Peak out of Fresno on the Pacific Crest.


----------



## BunLover

Hard choice,

TPBM has lived in Japan before


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM has never been on a plane


----------



## BunLover

True

TPBM is going on a train on the 26th. ( I am )


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I am not. I've actually never been on a train.
TPBM lives in a place that gets snow.


----------



## BunLover

dogwoodblossoms said:


> I am not. I've actually never been on a train.
> TPBM lives in a place that gets snow.


(This is my first time)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

dogwoodblossoms said:


> I am not. I've actually never been on a train.
> TPBM lives in a place that gets snow.


Oh yeah

TPBM loves to play in snow


----------



## BunLover

True

TPBM has 5 cats


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM has 2 dogs


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I do, a black lab and a pitty mix
TPBM has owned a cat


----------



## BunLover

False. But.... my sister has two cats. 

TPBM goes crazy over horses


----------



## MayBae

False, though I do think horses a beautiful animal.

TPBM wants/does work with animals


----------



## BunLover

False,

TPBM has watched Little house on the prairie before


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I started to, but never got far

TPBM Star Trek or Star Wars?


----------



## SableSteel

Definitely Star Trek, I run a couple star trek roleplays 


The person below me: pineapple on pizza or not?


----------



## Catlyn

It depends on what other toppings are on the pizza. I won't be bothered if it's there, but i wouldn't miss it if it weren't.

Tpbm's rabbit has participated in the bunny chat subsection?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM favorite book series?


----------



## BunLover

Probably adventures of the Northwoods 


TPBM has chickens


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup, around 20

TPBM favorite animal?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Snowing right now! TPBM, What's the fastest you've ever traveled at ground level? Went 276 mph on a MagLev train.


----------



## Catlyn

My fastest is a train as well, though the usual ones that take 120km/h. These could probably go even faster, but winter applies to railways too. I'm going to travel by plane next saturday, for the first time, so that will become my fastest travel overall.

TPBM, what about you?


----------



## BunLover

I have never been on train, plane, or boat. But I am going on a trip on a train February 26

TPBM has a dog


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup 2, a lab husky mix and a min pin

TPBM what kind of dog do you have?


----------



## Catlyn

An imaginary one that my buns' xpen is going to be shipped for. No, actually not. I used the excuse of Storm's birthday to order it after all the questioning. I'm excited to finally have found a cheap-ish, high-sided pen that'll ship to me, for free. It should arrive on the 25th. Hopefully it means no more cramped nights for my royalty! Go xpen gang!

does the person below me also have an xpen or some equivalent of it? Or are their bun/s lucky enough to be fully freeroam?


----------



## healersheart

Semi-true. I have an xpen that gives my bun some bunny-only space away from the dogs who know not to go inside, but the door is never shut (except when Benji has gotten himself in big trouble), so he is technically free-roam.

It snowed at our house last night. The person below me has a rabbit that loves to hop through the snow.


----------



## BunLover

True,

TPBM has eaten a dog treat before. I HAVE


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, but I have seriously thought about it before.

TPBM what is your bunny’s favorite food?


----------



## Catlyn

Undoubtedly the homemade herb topping that i'll occasionally sprinkle on their hay. They won't leave any piece of it. Apparently it's enticing enough that Storm would eat it, but not his hay when he had a bigger gas bout recently. Banana is the universal widespread treat for our buns but Storm will also gladly butt twitch to celery sticks, apple sticks and just general firewood bark are Iris' fave thing to gnaw and toss around.

TPBM what do you think of travelling?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

i love traveling it a lot of fun. I've only done it a few times though
TPBM's favorite kind of donut is?


----------



## BunLover

Hmmm that's a hard choice, I think maple or glaze

TPBM likes sushi


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

NOPE

TPBM has a long hair cat


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Allergic to cats. TPBM, what country/region would you like to travel to. Only 2 we haven't been to is Africa and Antartica.


----------



## BunLover

Japan.

TPBM is having a snow storm rn


----------



## SableSteel

Nope. I haven't seen snow since 2019 where I live. 

The person below me prefers gatorade over powerade


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I’ve never had Powerade, but I’m not a giant fan of garorade.

TPBM what’s your favorite food?


----------



## odyssey~

that's a hard one, I'd have to say tteokbokki though!

TPBM what's your favourite drink?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

A &W Rootbeer, long time ago when it came in glass jugs and was very, very cold. Now it would be lemonade, home made. T P B M , what do you do for just pure fun?


----------



## BunLover

Dancing 

TPBM has never ate kimchii


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I don’t even know what that is.

TPBM loves to hatch eggs (chicken, duck, or turkey?)


----------



## BunLover

Never did that before

TPBM has duck for Christmas


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. Oven chicken and/or oven pork with boiled potatoes, sour cabbage, fried blood sausages, and meat jelly. That's what we eat traditionally.

Tpbm, what does your bun love the most? Do you love it too?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our both love getting head rubs and then zooming around--fun for us too! TPBM what is something you really would like to do if cost and covid weren't factored in.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Visit Columbus Zoo again

TPBM has been to Columbus Zoo


----------



## BunLover

Nope

TPBM has been to New York


----------



## spoonrabbit62

i havent been to new york.

the person below me has a cat/kitten


----------



## MayBae

Yea yea! Multiple cats, all of ‘em sassy.

TPBM would live in eternal winter if they could


----------



## BunLover

NO WAY!!!

TPBM is 14 yr


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

True

TPBM’s favorite season is summer


----------



## BunLover

true 

TPBM has never had macaroni salad before


----------



## ArtistChibi

False. I can't stand the taste. Only way I know this is because I've had it before.

TPBM has had imaginary rage moments and internally screamed while putting on a smile in real life. (Life as a customer service representative.)


----------



## Catlyn

Well, never worked in customer service but school makes me feel like that 80% of the time.

Tpbm, are you more sensitive to heat or cold?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Heat

TPBM gets infuriated by the totally false rabbit “facts”. For example my little sister has a game where you have to guess the animal and there is a rabbit card with one of the hints as “my main diet consists of carrots”


----------



## BunLover

True

TPBM has played UNO before


----------



## ArtistChibi

I haven't played UNO in a billion years now, but I have played it.

TPBM's rabbit decided the best way to get your attention is to literally YANK on your headphone/phone cable, but not chew it. (Yes. This happened to me.)


----------



## Catlyn

Yes! 
Iris has taken up the habit of bonking my cheek with her schnozz and if i don't get to her, she'll pull at my earphone cable. She'll take, yank and then drop it. It usually pops right out of the jack when she does that.(bluetoothies with audio jack cable for normal use)
But then if i do get to her to give pets, she'll sometimes hightail her way outta there, as if she didn't want my attention after all.
Storm just likes to throw my 'phones off my head if he feels like it, but he usually stays for pets as well.

Tpbm, how's your handwriting?


----------



## odyssey~

Awfully small but extremely neat according to my teachers haha. If I had a picture I'd attach it.

TPBM what's your worst habit?


----------



## ArtistChibi

Thinking it wise to voice my censored opinion to my supervisor about how much I want to rage at my internet provider.

TPBM, has your rabbit been extra playful as of late? Xiao Wu has been super active, more than normal, lately.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

They are both very happy rabbits and Nicky really zooms around. TPBM has more than 2 rabbits.


----------



## BunLover

False 

TPBM fav movie


----------



## odyssey~

Haven't watched any for a while so Back to the Future

TPBM, what's your fav season?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Our Planet. I love animal documentaries! When I was little I watched them instead of cartoons most of the time.

TPBM favorite animal?


----------



## KayDai

odyssey~ said:


> Haven't watched any for a while so Back to the Future
> 
> TPBM, what's your fav season?


My favorite season is winter it's also my bunnies favor season as well! She just loves the snow!

TPBM, do you like to travel?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes--the only continents we haven't been to are Africa and Antartica. Been to 46 states, allover Europe,and Asia and Central America, either by motorcycle or boat and car. TPBM , what is your favorite musical?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Lion King. If that counts. I’m not really a big fan of musicals.

TPBM lives in NY state


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I do. 
TPBM's favorite music artist


----------



## Catlyn

Uhhh... I can't choose one particular. I listen to pretty much anything. My downloaded playlist currently&mainly consists of shanon, terminaator, linkin park, grandson, michael jackson, one ok rock, skz and a bunch of other artists, hard to choose one.

Tpbm, ______?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Has eggs in the incubator

TPBM owns some kind of bird


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

We own 12-15 chicken.
TPBM lives near a lake.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

My favorite musician is Mark Knoppfler--seen him 7 times live. 
TPBM your favorite dinner is?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

sloppy joe and corn

TPBM favorite dessert?


----------



## ArtistChibi

Mediterranean Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream, when I can afford it.

TPBM, how often do you have to pull your rabbit's toys from their litter box?


----------



## Catlyn

Never. They're nowhere near the box, and don't seem to be of interest to the pair, so no worries in fishing stuff from litterboxes.

What's your buns' favourite surface/s?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Dune loves my lap, Opal like’s the couch, and Bullet enjoy’s the floor.

TPBM____?


----------



## BunLover

Has had 2 dogs at one time

TPBM has never held a cat


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False, we currently have 5.

TPBM has a barn on their property.


----------



## BunLover

False

TPBM fav desert


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Ice cream.
TPBM favorite fruit


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Cherries

TPBM favorite vegetable


----------



## BunLover

Potato,

TPBM _____?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

My favorite beverage is coffee

TBPM favorite flower?


----------



## Catlyn

Pretty much any wild flower out there, but lily of the valley are my favourites for their smell.


TPBM, what's your favourite music video, if it even exists?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Dire Straits "Money for Nothing". TPBM what is your favorite movie?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Jurassic Park. I can’t pick which one of the 5 though.

TPBM has seen Jurassic Park


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Several times--thought it was inspired partly by "The Lost World". TPBM what is your favorite Horror Film?


----------



## Catlyn

Haven't got one. 
I haven't watched any horror film in about 5 years, and i haven't liked any of the ones i've seen. I'm not a fan of stupid jumpscares and gore to the point of utter unrealism, even by movie logic. it's disgusting rather than scary. You can not convince me that random eyeballs suddenly surfacing in a bowl of thick soup of all the places is horrifying. I will not believe that if a scene without sound and barely any light suddenly has someone slam a door, flash a bomb or shriek, it is scary. No matter what they say, a person cannot physically survive a full penetrating stab to the gut or a chopped off leg without any medical assistance whatsoever, i won't buy that the person with half their organs missing will sprint a few miles from some danger. They'd die of bloodloss long before that.
I am open to suggestions for some emotional horror films though!

Tpbm, what's your favourite pastime?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Oh gosh, it depends. I like reading, listening to podcasts, writing, or hanging out with my rabbits. 

TPBM what's your favorite book genre?


----------



## odyssey~

Dystopian

TPBM how old were you when you got your first pet?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

6, I got a guinea pig that my parents taught me how to care for animals with. Anything I didn’t or couldn’t do they helped me with, but also taught me how to be careful and responsible for a little life that depended on me.

TPBM what was your first pet?


----------



## Catlyn

A big black long-haired dog who i didn't consent to, or even remember first getting, since it was my seond birthday. Found out later that my birthday was just an excuse for my parents to get a dog, and i don't remember much about him, nor did i really feel deep sadness when he suddenly disappeared about 8 years later. I do remeber through pictures that i used to sit on his back when i was absolutely tiny, and that he moulted like crazy, but nothing else, really.
My first 'actual' pet was Musti, my sweet and special bunny buck with whom i learned about the world of _actually, seriously_ taking care of a (rarer sort of) life that depended on me, and pushing for the betterment of his life, even if it was short.

TPBM, where have you never been to, and would never like to go? Why?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Ireland. The history is fascinating and the scenery is beautiful. 

TPBM, favorite kind of wild animal to feed. Birdfeeder/feeder, etc.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I read every genre except "Romance". Western, Sci-fi, detective--both current and Victorian............ TPBM likes to hike just for the new scenery.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Guess I need to type faster--Humming Birds, we have several feeders. TPBM do you like big or small dogs?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Big, my favorite breed is Great Dane

TPBM what is the largest animal that you have ever owned?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We have 2 Great Danes--the Merlequin weighs 208. and his smaller Silver tip brother only weighs 176 pounds. TPBM likes Italian food!


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Oh defiantly! 
TPBM owns a large rabbit breed.


----------



## BunLover

False, My baby (bunbun) is regular size


TPBM plays soccer


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I did in college. TPBM wants to travel to ..........?


----------



## BunLover

Japan

TPBM what habits do you have?


----------



## Catlyn

Tossing and turning in my sleep, unless when cuddling with bunbun/s. Luckily i never shift around when i'm hugging them. Musti would fall asleep in my embrace, get _me_ to doze off, and when i would finally wake, he'd usually be _still_ snoozing next to me.

TPBM has/had a cuddly bun similar to him?


----------



## BunLover

False,

TPBM has a knew dog rn. I DO


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We do--it's called the back yard! Our small one is 176 pounds. TPBM has livestock--what our 2 boys have been called!


----------



## BunLover

???

TPBM loves fish tocos.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Tacos yes, tocos not sure what it is! TPBM has livestock?--(sheep, goats, chickens, horses, etc...)


----------



## BunLover

Cats, rabbit, dogs, chickens

TPBM knows what a buff orpington is.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup! We usually average around 30 chickens, currently have 20, and have had 50! So, I kind of have to be good with chicken breeds.

TPBM is super excited for spring chicks! Either hatched in your own incubator, bought, or hatched by a broody hen.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Not anymore--we don't have the acreage and living in the city, we have to comply with all the ordinances--I used to really enjoy collecting the colored eggs--blue and green and the gigantic brown ones. TPBM likes to visit areas for the Spring bloom--we get fantastic wildflowers in Death Valley after Spring rains.


----------



## BunLover

well I never did go. 

TPBM has a cat that eats to live


----------



## BunnySis

Nope, No cats for me

TPBM doesnt shower as often as they should (Me)


----------



## WhiteBunnyEcho

Ehh, Mon Wed & Fri. Could shower more Lol 

TPBM has a certain dream rabbit breed (mines a Flemish haha)


----------



## BunnySis

I want a Netherland dwarf. I just want a small bun who snuggles. Nova is small but doesnt snuggle. But she is perfect.


TPBM Whats your favourite thread?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Outdoor places--TPBM has hiked more than 50 miles in one day ( took me and a friend 14 hours on the Pacific Crest trail)


----------



## BunLover

False,

TPBM loves dancing


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

No

TPBM loves dinosaurs


----------



## Nancy McClelland

When I was in grade school--long ago and far away! TPBM likes Italian cooking.


----------



## BunLover

Don't have it much so don't know....

TPBM is scared of the dark.


----------



## BunnySis

Kinda. Not really

TPBM is in love with their bun(s)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Definitely!

TPBM what is your favorite book/book series?


----------



## BunnySis

The matched triology (consisting of Matched, Crossed, and Reached (Which I'm trying to get ahold of))



TPBM Likes slurpees/ slushees/ icees


----------



## BunLover

Not really,

TPBM fav bun name


----------



## Catlyn

Any name that fits a bun's looks and/or personality, preferrably both.
Musti's name was more for looks and didn't translate into personality, but by the time i'd realised he'd already learned to come when called, so yeah. Storm's name is perfect, the silver&gold-tipped coat with a black base and broken white is just mmmh. Even when he's calmer he still has some storm aspects. Lümi's name was perfect too-cuddly, kissy, silky white bun soft as snow, just some black spots as if spring was coming. Iris' name fits her more for looks and less for personality, though miss grunty-stomps is sometimes overly cuddly and sweet like iris the candy.

Have a pic of two sleeping schnozzes.



Tpbm fav bunny pic?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

This might be my favorite.


TPBM what’s your favorite bunny picture?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

My avatar pic of Nikki, on her back, sound asleep, all four legs in the air, mouth open and tongue sticking out--She was a very different bunny and I really miss her a lot. TPBM, what is your favorite outdoor scene?


----------



## BunnySis

A beach definitely

TPBM, are you a good swimmer?


----------



## BunLover

Not really. 

TPBM you a good swimmer?


----------



## BunnySis

yass

TPBM You like watching Youtube?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

oh yeah, i always watch youtube rather than doing homework.

tpbm procrastinates


----------



## BunnySis

Who doesn't? 

TPBM has Discord


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM is a animal/dinosaur nerd


----------



## Nancy McClelland

For more than 6 decades. TPBM likes documentaries.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

When I was younger I watched them instead of kids shows. Still love watching them.

TPBM what is your favorite book genre?


----------



## OLI_

Horror and mystery, i dont read alot but for when i do i like those ones.

TPBM what is your favorite season of the year?


----------



## PeanutsPlace

Spring
The person below me is still in school


----------



## BunLover

True

TPBM fav thing to eat!


----------



## OLI_

tacos! 

TPBM favorite video game?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

None--like to play scrabble on a real board with real tiles. TPBM likes the snow.


----------



## BunLover

It is Okay. We don't get good snow storms that often.

TPBM has a iPhone 13


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, Apple

TPBM what is/was your favorite class in school? Mine is either Science or Latin.


----------



## PeanutsPlace

I agree 
The person below me hates math


----------



## Catlyn

Creative, imaginative and free-minded people and most types of math don't seem to mix well. I wasn't terrible per se, but i still fail equations which i've never had to use outside of math class, so it did belong to the bottom of the school subject love list along with p.e and "computer science" where we just had to write a boring meaningless blog every time.

Tpbm what type of shed does your bun have? Which one is more similar- The year-long shed or The twice-a-year half-bald moult?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Cosmo looks like a tumbleweed had a bad hair month and Nicky is not even noticeable--polar opposites. TPBM likes to go swimming.


----------



## BunLover

That is my favorite thing to do. 

TPBM post a picture of where your rabbit lives


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Here are a couple pictures. I don’t have one that shows the whole area.




TPBM has a Holland Lop


----------



## BunLover

Hollend lop mix

TPBM loves dancing


----------



## Catlyn

Kinda? 
I'm not the most enduring person on the planet and definetly lack the grace to do good performance dance, i have tried and looked funny but presentable enough. If i just wanna groove or zumba or something then that's on the table for sure. Just as long as no beady eyes will be following every move that i try to make, i get unsettled when people just stare @ me.

Tpbm _______?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Has 5 week old baby bunnies

TPBM got their bun from a breeder


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Never--all 54 of ours were rescues. TPBM wants to move to ........?


----------



## BunLover

I don't really want to move, I like where I live.... But I would like to live in Japan 

TPBM ______?


----------



## Catlyn

Definetly wants to move, asap. I live in a bombhole of a place where everything is too far away, jobs don't really pay and public transport is close to nonexistent.

Tpbm gets their rabbits vaccinated?/share a funny thing seen at the vet?
My pair just went in today. Storm didn't like being at the vet and tried to run away so badly that he bit his cheek and then tried to bite the napkin that wiped the blood. Fur was flying everywhere and the vet got a few scratches from him as a thank-you-not gift. Iris was worried and climbed over the vet's lap to see her hun. It was quite the spectacle and the lady was covered with at least half of Storm's loose fur by the end.


----------



## odyssey~

RHDV2 vaccine isn't available here yet as far as I know (unless it is? if someone knows if it's available in Ontario then do let me know) so no. 

TPBM, what's a contreversial rabbit opinion you have?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

That wire-bottom floors are okay (with resting pads and exercise time of course.

TPBM doesn’t like math


----------



## Catlyn

True to the bone. I struggle to understand most topics. Cannot stand it. Cannot comprehend how some people can geek over it like some wonder of the world. But there are also people who can't comprehend properly, lovingly caring for another living being or themselves, so it's no wonder that anything as common as math would fly over my head.

Tpbm is multilingual? What can you speak/write/understand?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I’m in the process of learning Latin.

TPBM speaks Latin


----------



## BunLover

Nope,

TPBM lives in US


----------



## odyssey~

Nope, Canada

TPBM has brown hair


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM loves to draw


----------



## BunLover

False, I can't draw well.... but it is fun 

TPBM has blond hair


----------



## OLI_

no , i have brown hair(wanna add blue streaks to it )

tpbm is under the age of 20


(if not comfortable with answering age)
tpbm has a electric/acoustic guitar


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

No, but my dad has an electric guitar, and is teaching my brother to play it (he’s teaching me the trumpet).
Also true, I’m 14

TPBM knows how to play an instrument


----------



## OLI_

yup! electric and aucoustic guitars! 


tpbm loves cooked carrots


----------



## Catlyn

Ewwwww, cooked carrots. I hate cooked carrots for their mushy texture. I love almost any variation of fresh carrots though, mostly in salads with lemon juice or just as a snack.
I did just share two fresh carrots with my pair. They got the long leafy tops and i took for myself the orange sticks. Storm stretches so far up to get the treats, and his paws are huge when i hold them for his support. Iris will try too and lean on me as soon as i leave my hand for her to do so, and it's the most adorable thing of hers.

Tpbm has started to accumulate some rabbit decor after becoming an owner? I have a bowl with a bun on it for the pair's water, a small white bunny lamp and a decorative realistic rabbit which i think is supposed to be garden decor.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Tapestry, all kinds of statuary, carved amethyst and amber, figurines and cartoon bunnies, etc. We have brought things back from every country and state we have traveled to--57 so far. TPBM likes to see live performances>


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Never been to one, so I don’t know.

TPBM has goats


----------



## BunLover

False,

TPBM favorite song


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Romeo and Juliet by mark Knopfler. Tempus Fugit! TPBM knows what that statement means.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Um... sorry no. 
TBPM city or country?


----------



## BunLover

Idk, I have been inn a city once for about an hour. 

TPBM watches spider man.


----------



## OLI_

sometimes, not obsessed with it but will usally watch any new spiderman movies. i love venom and deadpool more.

tpbm does spray paintings(if you do, show one if you want to!)


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Man, I have never thought about it... maybe?
TPBM knows what SBG is


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope--I had a bunch of Marvel comics, #1 of that one as well as others--started with Fantastic Four #4 all the way to #120---sister took them and sold them--don't you just love family! TPBM collects rabbit figurines.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM has read Wings of Fire


----------



## BunLover

no, What is it about @CrazyChickenGirl?

TPBM _______?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Has read Wings of Fire. It is about a dragon war. I’m usually not that into fantasy (I like fiction, but not really fantasy), but it has a great story line and characters.

TPBM likes to read fiction (more specifically fiction about animals and dinosaurs)


----------



## Preitler

I really enjoyed Watership Down, but otherwise I prefer SF. There are some crossovers there, kind of, that uplift universe and such. Quite some aliens in SF are less strange than Insects I find in my garden.

I would so love to get some chickens, so...
TPBM can tell some reasons why not to get chickens additionally to rabbits. What are the things you don't reckon with beforehand?


----------



## SableSteel

Chickens are disgusting and they eat so much. I've tried getting into them multiple times but... wow. One single chicken eats more and poops more than 6 pigeons + 2 peacocks (my other outdoor birds), and their poop stinks! They are bred to have that high metabolism so that they can grow fast and produce eggs fast, but man does it not help when I just want some to look at and get the occasional egg. 

The person below me lives in a place where venomous snakes are common.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM isn’t afraid of snakes


----------



## BunnySis

Kinda sorta. I'm ore afraid of spiders than snakes.

TPBM Has Pinterest


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Yup!
tpbm has an iphone


----------



## BunnySis

Nope. In my opinion, apple is stupid. When it gets to old it stops supporting! Android all the way


TPBM What hay do you feed your rabbit?


----------



## BunLover

Timothy,

TPBM fav YouTube channel


----------



## BunnySis

SSSniperwolf.

TPBM Whats your fav bunny product/decoration/item?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Either double woven seagrass mats from BinkyBunny or cardboard scratching pads.

tpbm prefers online shopping to going in a store.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, depending on prices, i.e. on Amazon a lemonade product is $24+ while at Sam's Club,it is $7. TPBM likes Spring more than Summer?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False, there is school in spring, it is rarely warm enough to go swimming, it is practically mud season, and the trees usually don’t have leaves yet.

TPBM is/was homeschooled


----------



## Catlyn

Nope.

Tpbm's rabbits have recently shown more/ a new form of affection? Iris has started randomly kissing me when she feels like it..(probably to get in between my arm and Storm being hugged by it. She wants to be a part of it too, i guess.)


----------



## Bee's Beautiful Bunnies

True! Meadow comes up to me to be pet now
The person below me has read The Wingfeather Saga


----------



## BunLover

False,

TPBM has watched Little house on the prairie before


----------



## Bee's Beautiful Bunnies

partially true! I've seen one episode but the books are soo much better

The person below me has read the book of Luke in the bible


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup!! My favorite is Genesis though.

TPBM likes action movies


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. Only natural documentaries for me, and maybe an animated movie every now and then. Haven't seen any movie in months though.

Tpbm, how are your sewing skills?


----------



## WhiteBunnyEcho

Bad…
TPBM would want to be a bird if they got to choose an animal to be


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

That’s a hard one, but I think I’d choose a horse.

TPBM loves going to museums


----------



## Catlyn

As many chances as i can get, i will usually take.

Tpbm has diy-d some/most/all enrichment for their rabbits?
Here's my narly big willow tunnel w.i.p


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Never--not my type of show. TPBM has read all of E R Burroughs "Mars" books (120years old and 20 years before "Tarzan")


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Need to type faster!


----------



## BunnySis

Nope. TPBM likes POVs


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I don’t even know what it is.

TPBM has (a) cat(s)


----------



## BunnySis

Nope. My dad is allergic and my mom doesnt like em. (POVs are Point of views. if you look up on youtube you'll see)

TPBM fav color?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Plaid. TPBM likes SPAM!


----------



## BunLover

I don't know what that is.....

TPBM reads the Bible.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Every night!

TPBM favorite book of the Bible?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Psalms--much of it is some really great poetry. TPBM what is your favoritebook series?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Wings of Fire

TPBM post a picture of your rabbit’s flop


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Right there on the avatar pic--Nikki doing the dead bunny, all four legs in the air, mouth open, tongue out and sound asleep---she was a Very Strange little bunny.


----------



## Catlyn

Nancy McClelland said:


> Right there on the avatar pic--Nikki doing the dead bunny, all four legs in the air, mouth open, tongue out and sound asleep---she was a Very Strange little bunny.


Did you perhaps forget your statement to which others are supposed to reply to?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Duh! TPBM has been across the Equator?


----------



## BunLover

No, I have not, 

TPBM believes in Jesus Christ.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yeah!!

TPBM is/was homeschooled their whole life


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope, public school from kindergarten thru University. TPBM could read before starting school?


----------



## Blue eyes

Not me, but my 2nd born was reading (The Berenstain Bears) at age 4. We figured he picked it up while we homeschooled his older brother. 

TPBM does not like cold weather.


----------



## PeanutsPlace

Yes! I dont like cold weather, but I totally dont like hot weather either!
TPBM Would rather have a single bunny than a pair


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I’m actually hoping to have a trio at some point!

TPBM has broken a bone before


----------



## Catlyn

Never in my life and i'm happy for it. I've seen others break their arms thrice though.

Tpbm where do you get your hay from?


----------



## BunLover

I think Chewy


----------



## Nancy McClelland

TPBM _________?


----------



## Catlyn

I'm prepping to fill and complete my portfolio to apply to Estonia's single vocational art school. Only 30 people overall will pass in the field i want (graphic designers) so i'll have to put in quite a substantial amount of extra effort to make the cut, but luckily i have a month to make it perfect along with a motivational letter, so that i could be called for a meeting and art test and hopefully get selected. We'd get free practice trips abroad and unlimited use of Adobe software during our studies, among with other art tools being free, and not a single drop of tuition.

TPBM______?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Lives on a hobby arm

TPBM lives on a hobby farm (just wondering if anyone else on here does)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Used to when I was young--long time ago. TPBM likes taking log walks.


----------



## Cati

True! Although I'm a bit out of shape now and need to get better at walking/hiking again.

TPBM has allergies.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Kind of. I can’t eat milkshakes or light ice cream without vomiting. It’s super annoying even though I’m fine with all other milk products.

TPBM owns a goat


----------



## BunLover

Nope,

TPBM ______?


----------



## Vee

Besides our family of 5 mini lop-eared bun buns and two love birds in our home, we have two St Crois hair sheep, 5 beautiful American Buff geese, and numerous ducks and chickens in our backyard hobby farm. All the animals' doo feeds our papaya, avocado, various citrus trees, our banana patch, vegetable garden, compost pile, and vermiculture bins. Our geese and chickens help keeping the weeds down, and the ducks do a great job of controlling snails and slugs. So each one of our animals earns their keep and gives us great joy and many laughs with their daily antics.


----------



## BunLover

Tpbm is loves monster drinks


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Never--half a cup of coffee or tea in the AM. TPBM makes their own sausage.


----------



## Catlyn

Nope, dunno how and don't have the resources. I'd like to try though.

Tpbm _______?


----------



## PikaPika

Has ADHD (sorry that was the first thing that came to mind lol)

TPBM is nerodivergent


----------



## Catlyn

I might be though i'm not sure?

Tpbm ______?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Lives in the country 

TPBM has never moved


----------



## BunLover

true,

TPBM has their drivers license.


----------



## Catlyn

False. Now that my plans have shifted i'll be postponing getting my liscenses since they wouldn't be as important anymore (plans to move to a city where everything is nearby, including two good bun vets)
Tpbm, ________?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Is a night owl

TPBM is a morning person


----------



## BunLover

kinda both,

TPBM listens to for king and country?


----------



## Catlyn

Nooooooo.

Tpbm's favourite pastime?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Reading, sketching, or hanging out with the animals.

TPBM loves to go to the zoo


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

For sure! my favorite thing to see is the red panda.
TPBM favorite season?


----------



## BunLover

SUMMER FOR SURE!!!!

TPBM stays up past 11:30 pm


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

No, as although I’m a night owl I try to avoid staying up past 10:00 pm so that I am still well rested in the morning.

TPBM has never been out of their country


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Nope. I really want to go to Ireland though. 
TPBM a country you really want to go to


----------



## BunLover

Japan

TPBM LOVES seafood


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We could live on Salmon and King crab--yummmmmmmm! TPBM loves to BBQ


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Sure, I prefer roasting s’mores though.

TPBM loves s’mores


----------



## BunLover

A few,

TPBM loves For king and country music.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I like King and Country. Although Maverick City, Elevation Worship, and We the Kingdom are my most listened too. 
TPBM owns a farm animal (chickens, horses, etc.)


----------



## PikaPika

no not yet

TPBM has siblings


----------



## LassieBunBun

True! I have 2 sisters, one older and one younger.

That person below me like Smoothie candy bar (like a Resse's but peanutbutter and butterscotch)


----------



## Catlyn

Dunno what types of sweets either of those are so can't really mske sn argument.

TPBM's least favourite activity (that most others wouldn't mind)? 
Mine's commuting over 20minutes (to school, work, store etc) in any form of transportation, especially buses since they aren't the best here. Stuffy, creaky and smelling of grannies and sweaty teenage dudes isn't my cup of tea to ride around in.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Spa day. Just a waste of time and money in my opinion.

TPBM doesn’t like math


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Who does? Math hurts my brain...

TPBM likes doing writing and lit. classes


----------



## BunnySis

Thats a hard one. Its not one of my hobbies but if I want to I will. 

TPBM has a mental disability (I have 3)


----------



## Catlyn

I'm not sure. I do consider myself an hsp, but don't think that's a disorder. Sometimes i zone out and lose focus, it's quite hard for me to make decisions, anything new equals anxiety, i flipping hate phone calls to strangers (to the point that i shake and cry after spamming 6 of them), and sometimes i start crying out of the blue. I guess something's going on but i haven't gotten a diagnosis?

Tpbm, _______?


----------



## BunLover

lives in New York. (Nope)

TPBM favorite food?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Cheez Itz. 
TPBM favorite thing to bake/cook


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Bread

TPBM has made bread


----------



## BunLover

Yes, but with a bread machine. 

TPBM has made bread without a machine


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I have, stuff like (soft) pretzels and biscuits
TPBM is gluten free


----------



## BunLover

I might be, I still don't know,

TPBM is dairy free.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I am… it’s sucks.
TPBM was blessed with no allergies


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Unless you count vomiting whenever I eat milkshakes or light ice cream. Makes me wish I just had to take a Tums to eat tomato sauce like my siblings.

TPBM loves milkshakes


----------



## BunLover

YES.

TPBM had what for dinner?


----------



## Catlyn

Nnnothing. Just a 5cm cylinder of cucumber. I'm not de-appetized by anything except inadequate mum ruining my mood and stressing me out... Otherwise it would've been boiled rice and chicken tonight.

Tpbm, what can de-appetize you?


----------



## BunLover

do you mean ruin your appetite? like quinoa, and stuff

TPBM do you have snack time everyday?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup, 3:00 pm. It started when we started babysitting because kids always complained they were hungry, and it has just stuck.

TPBM favorite snack food


----------



## BunLover

Probably cheez its.

TPBM what time go to bed


----------



## LassieBunBun

Around 11 PM usually, sometimes closer to 11:30 PM

TPBM Do you do any macramé?


----------



## Catlyn

I tried it once but the materials were too fiddly for me. I'd prefer sowing or felting instead.

Tpbm, give us a random picture?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

TPBM owns a goat


----------



## BunLover

No I don't. 

TPBM knows how to crochet?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

My Engineering and Chemistry degrees would say otherwise--helps too that I've always been good at math in all schooling. TPBM likes literature.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Too slow again--My gram taught me to knit but I never learned to crochet. TPBM likes to read.


----------



## BunLover

Not really,

TPBM plays soccer


----------



## LassieBunBun

Nope

TPBM Has pets other than rabbits


----------



## BunLover

True,

TPBM like cats better then rabbits


----------



## Catlyn

I no longer know how to go about handling and properly caring for cats, so i can't agree. I do love their looks though and they have some things in common with rabbits.

Tpbm has never ______?


----------



## BunLover

eaten jalapeños. I have. (only in pieces)

TPBM loves fish tacos


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope!

TPBM loves chicken pot pie


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Most certainly, especially with hot sauce--I eat some very HOT things--mosquitos love my wife and son but as a rule, they don't like my taste! TPBM likes to catch and cook fish.


----------



## BunLover

I like to catch fish but not cook them. (well, I never tried cooking them)

TPBM loves chocolate cake with strawberry frosting


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Never tried it. Sounds amazing though. 
TPBM likes Ramen noodles


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Who doesn’t!

TPBM knows what the Pythagorean theorem is


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Gee I"m a Tree----TPBM has cooked with a Dutch Oven.


----------



## LassieBunBun

Nope

TPBM likes to journal


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

No, but to be fair I don’t like writing in general.

TPBM prefers to ride Western over English


----------



## BunLover

I don't ride right now,

TPBM ________?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Hates avocado.
TPBM likes chips & queso(and or salsa)


----------



## BunLover

not really,

TPBM enter a fact of your choosing:


----------



## Catlyn

Today I froze in place in the kitchen for almost a whole solid minute because some dude in the dishwashing section dropped a (presumably) huge stack of metallic dishes, those stupid loud ones that ring like drums. I was so shocked that even my eyes got watery. Others just kept on working without batting an eye. Guess that my auditory hypersensitivity couldn't let me be yet again.


TPBM, someting you'd want to do but probably never can?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Spend a week in Paris at the Louvre. TPBM has been whale watching!


----------



## BunLover

False,

TPBM someting you'd want to do but probably never can? (Copy from @Catlyn)


----------



## LassieBunBun

That's a hard one...hmm...first thing to come to my mind is to do a DNA test

TPBM wants to learn/does know a second language


----------



## BunLover

False,

TPBM knows sign language


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, but I am learning Latin

TPBM likes Star Trek more than Star Wars


----------



## BunLover

I have never seen those 

TPBM cooks a lot


----------



## Catlyn

Considering that our class' chef exam is on june 10th, i'd say i do cook a lot more than the average person.

Tpbm, ______?


----------



## BunLover

owns 1 rabbit.

TPBM loves ice cream


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Always. Cookies and Cream is my favorite. 

TPBM favorite activity?


----------



## odyssey~

video editing xD


TPBM, do you think mint chocolate ice cream tastes like toothpaste?


----------



## BunLover

I don't think I have ever had that kind

TPBM is dairy free


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I am... It sucks!

TPBM prefers to stay home or go out?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Depends on where

TPBM prefers Vanilla ice cream over Chocolate ice cream


----------



## Catlyn

Not really. I'll take chocolate whenever possible. Or, if not possible, a stracchiatella of either variety is good.



odyssey~ said:


> TPBM, do you think mint chocolate ice cream tastes like toothpaste?


I also experienced chocolate chip mint ice cream in many gelato bars of the lombardy region and it was just pure delight, i wouldn't say that it tastes even a bit like toothpaste. 

Italy was just chock full of absolutely amazing gelateria places and i'm pretty sure i spent about 50eur on local ice cream experiences.

TPBM share your first ever recorded bunny pic


----------



## BunLover

dogwoodblossoms said:


> I am... It sucks!
> 
> TPBM prefers to stay home or go out?


I am going dairy free to. They have dairy pills though


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Catlyn said:


> Not really. I'll take chocolate whenever possible. Or, if not possible, a stracchiatella of either variety is good.
> 
> 
> I also experienced chocolate chip mint ice cream in many gelato bars of the lombardy region and it was just pure delight, i wouldn't say that it tastes even a bit like toothpaste.
> 
> Italy was just chock full of absolutely amazing gelateria places and i'm pretty sure i spent about 50eur on local ice cream experiences.
> 
> TPBM share your first ever recorded bunny pic





TPBM has a harlequin rabbit


----------



## BunLover

False,

TPBM knows how to swim


----------



## Catlyn

Yup.


Tpbm give a random fact about your house? Ours is over a century old.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

It’s been a farm for about 50 years.

TPBM lives on a farm


----------



## BunLover

False

TPBM lives in a three story house.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I can only wish. I live in a two story house with my family. 

TPBM has more than two siblings


----------



## BunLover

True,

TPBM owns a pet snake


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

No. But my brother has a bearded dragon.

TPBM has had a pet rat


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. Rabbits were my first actual pets. My friend used to live in a small hobby farm with rats, guineas, rabbits, goats, cats and horses though, and my granny had a pair of Russian Winter Whites at some point.

Tpbm, have you ever tried painting? How was it?


----------



## LassieBunBun

Depends on what you mean, I painted bedrooms and did paint by numbers and had paint stencils and painted on canvas and did finger paints when I was little in school. I love it!

TPBM lives in the country


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I live in a small town. And I'm not a fan of the city. You could call me a country girl.

TPBM lives in the city


----------



## BunLover

False

TPBM loves eating veggies


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM owns more than one dog


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I have two (a pit mix and a black lab)

TPBM owns more than three animals


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope--just one sister that makes me wish I was an only child. TPBM likes to take long walks.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Too slow again. We have 2 Great Danes, 7 birds and 14 fish and 17 dwarf crayfish. TPBM likes to take long walks.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I do! At least when I haven't eaten an hour prior or I get cramps  

TPBM likes hiking (I looooove hiking)


----------



## BunLover

True, my legs really hurt after though

TPBM fav thing to do in the summer


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Swimming or horse riding, I can’t pick.

TPBM favorite animal?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Rabbits--we have 2 rescues living with us--forgot to add them to the animals living with us. TPBM likes to star gaze.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I do, we get some star where I am but my cousins who live a few minutes away gets tons of them! It's very pretty. 

TPBM has house plants


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4

Yes! I do have a lot of house plants although I do have to say I seem to be a better bunny mom than plant mom 

TPBM has goats


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup! 5

From left to right:

Mr. Bean, Daisy, Neo (Quiggly in the back)


Diamond, Peanut Butter

TPBM got their rabbit from a rescue


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Nope. But when I first got a rabbit I was thinking about getting a rescue.

TPBM likes to bake/cook


----------



## BunLover

Probably cook a little more. Baking you have to measure a ton of stuff. but, I bake more then cook right now. I am going to start to cook more though.
-

TPBM has 5 siblings


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope

TPBM has an outdoor cat


----------



## BunLover

No, but one of our cats wants to be outdoor. 

TPBM cooks every night for dinner


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Used to when we lived in CA. The weather here is too hot in the Summer and I'm very allergic so we can't have house cats. Our neighbors took over her care as she was with them mostly anyways. TPBM likes to build.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I have no buildings skills whatsoever. But I can rig something together if I'm determined  

TPBM likes black coffee


----------



## BunLover

NO 

Tpbm lives is USA


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM has never left their country


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Nope, farthest I've been is Hawaii. 

TPBM has been on a missions trip out of their country


----------



## LassieBunBun

Nope, never been out of the country. Heck I barely went out of state 

TBPM loves sheep


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Never had one, but I love all animals so sure

TPBM has a garden


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

My family has a pretty big one in the summer. 

TPBM likes writing hand-written mail to send out


----------



## BunLover

It takes a while, but it is nice to get hand written mail.

TPBM movie you watch the most


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Jurassic Park, I don’t know which one though.

TPBM has grown asparagus before


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Never--friend had a farm in Stockton so we'd get cases for free. TPBM what is your favorite comedy movie?


----------



## BunLover

I don't really watch movies.

TPBM LOVES macaroni salad. I DO.


----------



## MooseMouse

I do! Especially Cheddar macaroni salad!

TPBM Prefers Pepsi over Coke


----------



## BunLover

Yep.

TPBM _____?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Loves to do photo shoots with their bunnies.



TPBM loves to do photo shoots with their bunnies


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yep--my screen saver is a scrolling collage of all the bunnies we have rescued--even some that have been gone for almost 2 decades. TPBM has "family" recipes that they don't share--one of Nancys' co-workers got upset with me when I would not share a recipe because she wasn't family, also we'd rented a DVD from Blockbuster and she returned it almost 2 weeks late and guess who had to pay the late fees?


----------



## SableSteel

Nope. I've got family recipes but I am MORE than happy to share them with anybody who asks, I love throwing recipes at people  My favorite family recipes include grape & mustard pork loin and cream cheese chocolate chip dip

The person below me is watching the new season of Stranger Things


----------



## Catlyn

SableSteel said:


> My favorite family recipes include grape & mustard pork loin and cream cheese chocolate chip dip
> 
> The person below me is watching the new season of Stranger Things


Ooh the cream cheese chocolate chip dip sounds so interesting! I'd like to know how it's made...

I'm not watching Stranger Things though. I don't really have the time to look into shows to watch now but i've heard that it's very good. My friend showed me a clip of what was supposedly "the most horrible death" in one season and i wasn't disturbed at all. I guess that i lacked the context to be.

Tpbm, how long do you commute from home to work/school/other?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Less then 30 seconds. Our school room is right upstairs (I’m homeschooled).

TPBM a couple days away being done with school for the year


----------



## Catlyn

Not really. Last lessons go on until the 9th, 10th is the final exam, we're supposed to be over with it then, but there are one or two random lessons added (because the timetable maker prolly forgot to add those earlier) until 29th the graduation "ceremony". Needlessly long wait...

Tpbm, have your buns ever moved house with you?


----------



## BunLover

False

TPBM favorite dinner.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

beef stroganoff or stuffed peppers 

TPBM has to groom/trim their rabbits fur.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I only really need to brush when they’re molting.

TPBM likes to do puzzles


----------



## BunLover

Not really

TPBM eats spicy food all the time


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I can only handle mild spicy foods... not a huge fan of spice.

TPBM tea or coffee? (for me coffee 100%)


----------



## Catlyn

Tea all the way with only two known exceptions:
When i'm in the school cafe as a coffee-lady and am thus allowed one free coffee of my choosing, i usually make myself a caffe latte.
Italian cappuchinos are on a whole another level. Free coffee and fresh from the oven italian brioche are too irresistible. Yet the coffee ladies asked one another "how do i make a caffe latte" when i asked for one.

Tpbm, have you ever visited europe?


----------



## BunLover

No,

TPBM has went to Hawaii before


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

No, having a farm makes it hard to travel.

TPBM doesn’t travel much


----------



## Catlyn

True. I've only travelled once, to Italy, because of the erasmus+ programme.

Tpbm, what do your walls look like?


----------



## BunLover

just wall paper 

TPBM has a pet spider


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

No, I live on a farm and see spiders all the time, but I only am anywhere near one when absolutely necessary.

TPBM doesn’t like spiders


----------



## BunLover

true

TPBM loves boston cream pie.  I DO


----------



## RabbitO

oh yes

TPBM likes long walks in the country


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

YUP! I also live in the country so I get plenty of opportunities.

TPBM doesn’t like/want to live in the city


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Yes, I'll never live in the city. Not a city girl at all. I need to be able to walk outside and lay in the grass. 

TPBM likes summer squash


----------



## BunLover

NO

TPBM say something you did today


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I gave our ducklings a bath.

TPBM owns some kind of bird


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4

Do chickens count? We have seven!

TPBM has a pug


----------



## BunLover

No,

TPBM what is the last thing you baked?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Tamale pie on my wood pellet smoker--I can also do pies and cake on the smoker, usually using cherry for deserts. TPBM likes to stargaze (used to try to be in the back country for the Perseids in August at 10,000 plus feet.)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup!

TPBM is going to a camp this summer


----------



## BunLover

True, 

TPBM ________?


----------



## Preitler

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Yup!
> 
> TPBM is going to a camp this summer



Yup, after 2 years of waiting I will camp at the Wacken Open Air Festival 

TPBM met people because of bunnies one would not have encountered without (like, people with kids stopping by to pet the rabbits, fellow breeders helping me with sexing, nail clipping and such, people I hire to care for my herd while I'm away - today was a nice, social day ...)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes--we met a fellow bunny owner here that was looking for a Vet to board his bunny while he was with family in CA for a couple of weeks. Told him we could watch her as 1 more wasn't that much work as we only had 4 left--came here with 17. TPBM likes to be outdoors.


----------



## BunLover

Swimming, hiking, ect

TPBM lives in the city


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Nope, country for me!

TPBM loves to play in the woods


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Used to like to hike thru the woods to fish lakes and streams--farthest we ever went in 1 day was 54 miles--what I wouldn't give to be that young and in the shape I was then--played soccer in college so I was aerobic as can be. TPBM, what activity would you like to be able to do whenever you wanted?


----------



## BunLover

trampoline, swimming, ect

TPBM is afraid of heights


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup

TPBM is old enough to drive


----------



## Catlyn

Yup. I could get a full permit if i wanted to. I'd like to sign up for driving school right now, but i reckon that i'll be living off my summer salary in fall when i plan to move, so i can't take the car school yet. But since i'd be moving to a city with good vets less than 3km away, driving wouldn't be as important anymore. I'd be able to just wing it by foot if things were to get desperate.

Tpbm, when did you last get teary and why?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I think it was from a story I listened to on a podcast... I think that was the last time... 

TPBM has a green thumb


----------



## BunLover

Not to near us but not to far,

TPBM has a white rabbit


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I’ve HAD white rabbits in litters, but they are both sold now 

here are pictures

Snowball 

Cotton

TPBM’s rabbit is very people oriented


----------



## Catlyn

Current pair-not really. Storm will follow literally anyone in hopes of a snack but will immediately turn tail and run if we don't give him any. Iris is keen on following him instead of us.
The two before them-definetly. They could be pet and cuddled with for hours on end.

Tpbm, share one of mischevious bun's antics?


----------



## Basil14

My bunny chews the carpet  (it’s actually quite frustrating)

TPBM lives on a farm


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup! We have 3 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, 32 chickens, 6 ducks, 2 turkeys, 1 pig, 5 goats, 1 horse, 2 dogs, and 5 cats.

TPBM share your favorite picture of a pet (it doesn’t have to be a rabbit)


----------



## BunLover

There are quite a lot. Here are some of the ones I could get my hands on.




TPBM what is something you did today?


----------



## Catlyn

Woke up way earlier than expected just to go sweep the yard of the cafe i'm working at.

Tpbm, tell us anything.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Raspberry jelly is better than strawberry jelly. 

TPBM what was your first pet? (that you can remember)


----------



## BunLover

A pet fish.

TPBM whats your job? 

If you don't want to say, How many cakes have you decorated ?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I babysit my siblings if that counts.

TPBM likes mystery books


----------



## LassieBunBun

Ehhhhh...I'm not the biggest mystery fan but my favorite mystery book is Instruments of Darkness my Imogen Robertson

TPBM hates the heat


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

I do like the heat, but if I'm sitting DIRECTLY in the sun, I hate it.

TPBM has watched the Buttercream Gang


----------



## BunLover

Am I posting to much?  No, I have not.

TPBM favorite game to play?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Hide and Seek, I LOVE to hide in the most weird and unexpected places.

TPBM likes to play Hide and Seek


----------



## Catlyn

Nobody to play with me, though it's fun to observe my rabbits playing it- Storm often hides from his queen if she gets too pushy, though they always seem to make up and chill soon after.

Tpbm, what's one of the most annoying things for you?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms

Like a pet peeve? For me, I HATE it, when people try to read text messages over my shoulder/look at my phone, because people hovering over me drives me nuts. Or when someone starts talking to me when I'm reading

TPBM has a garden


----------



## BunLover

True.

TPBM is a healthy eater


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Goldfish TPBM what was the 1st pet you got for yourself?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

My bunny Dune

TPBM loves to read with their rabbit


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our little mini Rex used to love helping me read the newspaper. I'd read, he'd shred! TPBM likes detective shows/novels.


----------



## BunLover

I haven't watched any I don't think. 

TPBM post a picture of a cake you have decorated


----------



## BunLover

No one probably will post a picture of a cake for along time so I will change it....

TPBM loves spicy food


----------



## Momma Luvbun

Here's my to die for Chocolate cake with blue frosting 
And yes I love spicy food.


TPBM has lost a pet in the last year


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Yup, our horse Moonlight. She was a retired race horse that we got for free from bad conditions. We went through a lot to get her back to good health just to find out she had chronic founder. We decided that the amount of stuff we’d have to put her through to possibly make her life good wasn’t worth it. She went against every stereotype for OTTBs (Off Track Thoroughbreds), and was the most tolerant and calm horse ever.


TPBM has/does own a horse


----------



## Honey Bunny

Momma Luvbun said:


> Here's my to die for Chocolate cake with blue frosting
> And yes I live spicy food.
> 
> 
> TPBM has lost a pet in the last year


Here is a cake I made for my sister's birthday


----------



## Catlyn

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Yup, our horse Moonlight. She was a retired race horse that we got for free from bad conditions. We went through a lot to get her back to good health just to find out she had chronic founder. We decided that the amount of stuff we’d have to put her through to possibly make her life good wasn’t worth it. She went against every stereotype for OTTBs (Off Track Thoroughbreds), and was the most tolerant and calm horse ever.View attachment 62090
> 
> 
> TPBM has/does own a horse


Nope, but Moonlight looks pretty! What is founder, in simpler definition?

Tpbm has worked as a cashier?


----------



## Momma Luvbun

Yes I have, in a grocery store or two over the years. And currently, as drive thru cashier at my local Popeye's Louisiana Chicken. 

TPBM has never been to Canada


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Catlyn said:


> Nope, but Moonlight looks pretty! What is founder, in simpler definition?


Founder is a disease that causes the bone inside a horses hoof to swell. It makes it painful for them to walk.


Momma Luvbun said:


> Yes I have, in a grocery store or two over the years. And currently, as drive thru cashier at my local Popeye's Louisiana Chicken.
> 
> TPBM has never been to Canada


true 

TPBM has been to Canada


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Been there a whole lot of times. The last time was 5 years ago on a motorcycle trip with a friend of mine--ten days from here to Crater lake, up to Bellingham for 2 more and then west to east thru Washington, Idaho, Utah and back home. TPBM has been to other countries besides where they live.


----------



## Catlyn

Yup, got that thing off my checklist when this spring's Erasmus+ programme took me to Bergamo, Italy for a month, paying us for literally being there and helping out in the kitchen mostly making ravioli. It was cool.

Tpbm has been to european countries?


----------



## Basil14

Nope! I wish I had though!

TPBM is in college


----------



## Catlyn

Eh, nope. Started vocational all over again, another side of the country, completely different position.

TPBM, tell me what you consider active? Free interpretation!


----------



## BunLover

Hiking, swimming.

TPBM do you like your veggies?


----------



## BunLover

Starting thread again so it can keep going 
TPBM what did you have for breakfast?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Cereal

TPBM favorite band or singer


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Mark Knopfler, Dire Straits--seen them 7 times. TPBM, your favorite book(s)?


----------



## alexandra the great

Phantom Tollbooth by Norton Juster! It's a great read 

TPBM what different time era would you ever want to live in?


----------



## Catlyn

Probably late Victorian because of its fashion?

Tpbm what is something you would never do and why?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Bungee jump--severely damaged spinal chord--2 vertebrae in mid back are 90 degrees out from the rest of my spine, lumbar L-5 is permanently cracked(been that way since 1995 MRI) and I only had one disc left in the same MRI--3 Helo crashes, 2 train wrecks, and a Moving Van ran a red light and T-boned my patrol car and knocked me 142 feet from the intersection where I had the green traffic signal. Used to love Roller Coasters too. TPBM what is the highest speed you've ever traveled on land? (276 mph on a mag-lev train).


----------



## Catlyn

I don't know how fast central european express trains go, but that was the fastest and smoothest train ride ever. It was an accident that we got on it in the first place-if i recall correctly it went from Munchen through Milan to Rome? We were just trying to get back to Bergamo from Como...

Tpbm, what are you happiest about?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

My horse Quiggly is progressing very well in his training.

TPBM loves to play hide and seek


----------



## Catlyn

Eh, in a roundabout way?
I have trouble remembering where i've placed something and will constantly misplace items that have a very specific place in my space. I have to spend a decent amount of time every day looking for lost/misplaced items of mine. Don't love it but can't get around it.

Tpbm what are some of your favourite dishes from other cuisines?


----------



## BunLover

Chinese food, and Japanese sushi.

TPBM can you play piano?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

No, but I’m learning the trumpet.

TPBM plays/is learning to play a brass instrument


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. They're great to listen to when paired well with other instruments but i can't bear to be in a practice with those. My ears are too sensitive for that. I prefer a mellower sound like the small zither.

Tpbm, give us a statement.


----------



## BunLover

I went to dance class

TPBM _______?


----------



## Catlyn

Cannot afford a place with a separate kitchen and the common one is virtually unusable so i have my own lil' cooktop and the shower is my sink when i need to wash anything.

Tpbm, what sort of questions do you like best in this thread?


----------



## BunLover

Just random. 

TPBM do you like cats or dogs better?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Dogs without a doubt. 

TPBM what is a project that you’ve been working on?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Dogs, our small boy is 176 pounds and his big brother is 208--King Danes. TPBM likes to fish for ----?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Putting up lights for the Holidays. TPBM likes to fish for ----?


----------



## Catlyn

Mistakes in my art that need fixing.

Tpbm, what timezone are you in?


----------



## Milyvan

Eastern EST (Florida USA)

TPBM Favorite cuisine?


----------



## Catlyn

A mix and match of everything avaliable. Due to the new city, i've been able to try elements of asian cuisine- fish- and soy sauce, tofu, roasted nori, japanese short-grain rice, pak choi.

TPBM, what computer do you have?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

A 9 year old HP--my monitor is even older. TPBM, what do you like to do for fun?


----------



## FunBunMom

I like to read (btw it’s post to be true or false questions)

The person below me has eaten a common household pet before


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Not unless you count chickens

TPBM owns chickens


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. 

TPBM changes their profile picture ________? (How often?)


----------



## BunLover

FunBunMom said:


> I like to read (btw it’s post to be true or false questions)
> 
> The person below me has eaten a common household pet before


I think she replied right


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Catlyn said:


> Nope.
> 
> TPBM changes their profile picture ________? (How often?)


Pretty often. Usually when I get a new picture of one of our animals that I like more than my old profile picture.

TPBM has pets other than rabbits


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True--7 birds, 2 large canines, 12 fish, 14 freshwater mini-crayfish, and 2 bunnies. TPBM wants more rabbits!


----------



## BunLover

YEA
TPBM state a fact


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I have been doing a large amount of work lately because I have been working on training my 4 year old horse who has just been trained to be rideable.



TPBM loves riding horses


----------



## FunBunMom

True! (Although I don’t do it often)
TPBM Has made an pie for thanksgiving before


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True, if Cheesecake counts--it's not really cake! Have made apple, cherry, peach, and pecan also. TPBM has baked fish for a holiday!


----------



## BunLover

Not yet.

TPBM has never had sour patch kids before?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

False, I have had them many times.

TPBM knows sign language


----------



## Nancy McClelland

True, but not as fluent as my daughter--she's done it at events and church. TPBM is fluent in more than one language. My Grandmother was the family champ at 7.


----------



## BunLover

nope.

TPBM what is your favorite worship song


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

That’s a tuff one because I’m always finding me favorites, but right now it a tie between Build Your Kingdom Here by Rend Collective and Related by For King and Country. Amazing Grace has also been one of my favorites for a VERY long time.

TPBM has heard one of the above songs


----------



## Catlyn

Nope. Our family hasn't been involved in any religion for many, many generations; which is commonplace among our country's natives.
How about tpbm?


----------



## Cosmo the bunny

Nancy McClelland said:


> True, but not as fluent as my daughter--she's done it at events and church. TPBM is fluent in more than one language. My Grandmother was the family champ at 7.


True! I speak English and Spanish! 
TPBM has had a Border Collie!


----------



## BunLover

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> That’s a tuff one because I’m always finding me favorites, but right now it a tie between Build Your Kingdom Here by Rend Collective and Related by For King and Country. Amazing Grace has also been one of my favorites for a VERY long time.
> 
> TPBM has heard one of the above songs


I love for king and country


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

BunLover said:


> I love for king and country


Same, but Crowder is my favorite.


Cosmo the bunny said:


> True! I speak English and Spanish!
> TPBM has had a Border Collie!


Nope, but I grew up with 3. We do have a Lab/Husky named Ranger and a Miniature Pinscher named Buzz (Buzzinga)


TPBM grew up with dogs


----------



## Cosmo the bunny

Yep! True. I am growing up with Timber, and lost Woody a few years ago…  
Your dogs are so cute! Huskies were my dream dog before i met Timber! 
TPBM knows their bun is the cutest thing in the whole world! 



CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Same, but Crowder is my favorite.
> 
> Nope, but I grew up with 3. We do have a Lab/Husky named Ranger and a Miniature Pinscher named Buzz (Buzzinga)View attachment 63438
> 
> 
> TPBM grew up with dogs


----------



## ArtistChibi

And I remind them of this every single day.

TPBM has attempted to draw animals before.


----------



## Catlyn

ArtistChibi said:


> And I remind them of this every single day.
> 
> TPBM has attempted to draw animals before.


Yep, with varying degrees of success depending on when and who i drew.

Tpbm _____?


----------

